# Today I Learned: New Horizons Edition



## Romaki

I thought it would be nice to make a thread in the same vein as the Things you didn't know about forever? thread in the New Leaf forum, where people share little tidbits and tricks that they learned about the game that other people might not know about yet! 



Spoiler: For example, today I learned that the camera app allows you to even go further with the top view to the "behind a building" view.


----------



## lemonzboy

today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
see: I'm a idiot


----------



## DJStarstryker

I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!


----------



## Mairen

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot


don't feel bad. it took me quite awhile to figure that out too. I had no idea there was a second page to the cabinet stock


----------



## Sanaki

I didn't know there were filters on the camera in the game until recently. ><


----------



## Hsn97

I learnt that some villagers don’t like you watching them sing.


----------



## Rosie Moon

I learned that Zucker looks adorable in a pink jumper.


----------



## CaramelCookie

DJStarstryker said:


> I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!



Really? That's cool to know ♪


----------



## Altarium

Today I learned complaining to Isabelle about a resident's clothes won't remove the outfit from their wardrobe. It will simply make them change into their default outfit for a bit until they decide to change to something else in their wardrobe again.

I complained about Julian's clothes, went to his house, saw he had gone back to his default shirt, checked his wardrobe and saw the shirt I gave him was still there. Within the next hour he was wearing said shirt again as if nothing happened.

Don't know if it's a glitch but it sure does seem like a pointless feature.


----------



## tajikey

Altarium said:


> Today I learned complaining to Isabelle about a resident's clothes won't remove the outfit from their wardrobe. It will simply make them change into their default outfit for a bit until they decide to change to something else in their wardrobe again.
> 
> I complained about Julian's clothes, went to his house, saw he had gone back to his default shirt, checked his wardrobe and saw the shirt I gave him was still there. Within the next hour he was wearing said shirt again as if nothing happened.
> 
> Don't know if it's a glitch but it sure does seem like a pointless feature.


Perhaps he's just acting like an ass. You know, the donkey.


----------



## Bk1234

DJStarstryker said:


> I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!


Oh good to know. This gives Harv's island a use for me then since all I have are the amiibos for Wolf Link, Epona, and Inkwell.


----------



## Altarium

tajikey said:


> Perhaps he's just acting like an ass. You know, the donkey.


Diana is doing the same thing, it really seems to be a useless feature .

PSA: use Harv's island to see how villagers would look in certain outfits before actually giving them the clothes!


----------



## 0kamu0

I learned that if you double tap/mash the a button while crafting you craft faster


----------



## Rubombee

It's more "figured out" than learned, but besides being able to test out anything you want with interior design, Harv's island similarly allows you try on outfits without having to worry about where the clothes are :3 (e.g whether they're already used in wand outfits)


----------



## Romaki

Altarium said:


> Diana is doing the same thing, it really seems to be a useless feature .



I'm pretty sure the feature only exists because of the multiplayer, because people can give villagers offensive designs to wear.


----------



## thelonewanderer

I learn that losing 500K in turnips is not the end of the world and that I'm proud of myself for sticking to failure as failure only breed success later down the line.


----------



## aibo

There are three alternate camera angles in the fossil exhibit beyond the one near the Palaeosaurus.  There's a spot in front of the meteor impact model, and one behind the T-rex.


----------



## January

aibo said:


> There are three alternate camera angles in the fossil exhibit beyond the one near the Palaeosaurus.  There's a spot in front of the meteor impact model, and one behind the T-rex.


And the "human" spot in the lineup ^_^

Today I learned that you can still see shooting stars even if Isabelle didn't announce a meteor shower! I FINALLY GOT STARS! XD


----------



## driftwoodisle

I learned you can plant palm trees on grass if you place a sand path before planting it! I don't know if this is common knowledge or not but I had no idea and I've been running around planting palm trees along the side of the beach all day to smooth the line between beach and grass a little more.


----------



## Romaki

driftwoodisle said:


> I learned you can plant palm trees on grass if you place a sand path before planting it! I don't know if this is common knowledge or not but I had no idea and I've been running around planting palm trees along the side of the beach all day to smooth the line between beach and grass a little more.



Someone on here said you can also just transfer a palm tree from the beach to the grass, but I have no idea if the tree would survive that.


----------



## niko2

I learned (from a thread on here) that if you wrap your gift before giving them to your villagers it will increase even more the friendship. Wrapped foreign fruit for everybody!


----------



## JKDOS

Altarium said:


> Today I learned complaining to Isabelle about a resident's clothes won't remove the outfit from their wardrobe. It will simply make them change into their default outfit for a bit until they decide to change to something else in their wardrobe again.
> 
> I complained about Julian's clothes, went to his house, saw he had gone back to his default shirt, checked his wardrobe and saw the shirt I gave him was still there. Within the next hour he was wearing said shirt again as if nothing happened.
> 
> Don't know if it's a glitch but it sure does seem like a pointless feature.



Complaining to Isabelle wasn't made for clothing you dislike. It was made for inappropriate custom designs that they brought from other islands/players


----------



## wolfxinx

Rain can give you gold roses. It's extremely rare, but can confirm.


----------



## Lethalia

I didn't learn this today but I learned it recently, and it's LIFE-CHANGING. When you double-tap A, it drastically speeds up the DIY animation on the crafting table. My fish bait production speed has increased tenfold. I'm ZOOMIN'.


----------



## usa-chan

if you accidentally said yes to your favorite villager moving away, you can use a secondary player to convince them to stay!


----------



## Morningowl

I wasn't trying to be mean to my villager but pushing a villager if you do too long they will call you out on it and get mad.


----------



## Romaki

Lethalia said:


> I didn't learn this today but I learned it recently, and it's LIFE-CHANGING. When you double-tap A, it drastically speeds up the DIY animation on the crafting table. My fish bait production speed has increased tenfold. I'm ZOOMIN'.



I had the same experience after I learned you only have to push A once when a fish is biting.


----------



## Shyria

Today I learned that if you wear a wand outfit but put down the wand you'll change back to what you were wearing before.... Which is annoying as I'm using the wand to save some space in my storage but don't want to keep the wand in my inventory at all time! (I already have too many tools) Oh well....


----------



## Sloom

Altarium said:


> Today I learned complaining to Isabelle about a resident's clothes won't remove the outfit from their wardrobe. It will simply make them change into their default outfit for a bit until they decide to change to something else in their wardrobe again.
> 
> I complained about Julian's clothes, went to his house, saw he had gone back to his default shirt, checked his wardrobe and saw the shirt I gave him was still there. Within the next hour he was wearing said shirt again as if nothing happened.
> 
> Don't know if it's a glitch but it sure does seem like a pointless feature.



wowww that sucks
I think the person who gave me sherb gifted him a soccer shirt (ew) and i complained to isabelle about it
didn't realise he was just allowed to *CHOOSE *what he wears using his* FREE WILL*. so disappointed in him.




UPDATE: some people are still somehow coming across this post and liking it, so I thought I'd update you...
_SHERB GAVE HIS SOCCER SHIRT TO ME._
words can't even describe how much I love him
I hung it up on the wall as a momento


----------



## Lady Timpani

Your window style changes with the wallpaper you have up! Noticed when I put up the purple-rose wall and got an arched brown window to go with it. If there are curtains with it, those will change to match the wallpaper.


----------



## purple_vixen

Celeste will only teach you one recipe a day, no matter how many towns you speak to her in (visited 3 towns with Celeste and Saharah in one day).


----------



## Crawkey

Reviving this thread because I learned you can turn a light on in fish tanks by pressing A! Don’t know how I missed it for so long before but it really makes a difference when using them for display.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I learned that chopping down a palm tree does NOT let you sit on the stump like other trees. 

Very sad.


----------



## Nefarious

I learned that villagers can obtain random apparel out of thin air and that’s not always a good thing. _Woke up to see Kyle in a fake muscles shirt. Kyle with human arms is an image I never want to see again._


----------



## Romaki

Not really Animal Crossing related, but a good excuse to bump this thread: I learned that if you hold down the Home button on your Switch a little menu pops up on your screen where you can change your brightness level and turn on/off airplane mode without going to the settings.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that the town hall still has a crafting spot.


----------



## sarvamentu

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that the town hall still has a crafting spot.


omg yes I learned this yesterday too hahaha.

Today I learned that having more players on your island also means finding more than 4 fossils in total each day.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you can keep on shaking trees in order to get a bunch of branches. One tree gave me like 9 when I was looking for them.


----------



## Imbri

Today I learned that interacting with the monster statue makes it growl and breathe fire.


----------



## Rubombee

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that you can keep on shaking trees in order to get a bunch of branches. One tree gave me like 9 when I was looking for them.


Yeah this one is pretty useful. If you shake from the right & the left and there's enough room in front of the tree, you can get 14 branches to fall before you have to pick them up!


----------



## ThePondGirl

I learned that feng shui is back! I totally forgot about it, what with all the new things added, so I was relieved to hear it’s still a thing! It’s always been a super neat feature.


----------



## xxxxnatalie

I learned that you can somehow get a blue hyacinth from a red and a yellow? It was raining on my island yesterday and today I saw a blue hyacinth sprout up by a red hyacinth and a yellow hyacinth. I have a screenshot but I don't know how to get it off my switch.


----------



## xara

i learnt that you can’t gift flowers to your villagers which sucks lol


----------



## Faux

xara said:


> i learnt that you can’t gift flowers to your villagers which sucks lol



Pluck them! They will place the flower out in a vase. : )


----------



## PPUAlchemist

xara said:


> i learnt that you can’t gift flowers to your villagers which sucks lol


You can if they’re the plucked version. I have.


----------



## Sharpington

Not today, but things I was surprised to learn:

The Australopith is possibly haunted? It's eyes will glow at night

Animals will always give you a return gift for wrapped foreign fruit 

When you send out letters it can take animals two days to respond

If you talk to an animal around their bedtime they wear adorable little pajamas

bamboo plants are counted as trees in your town ranking


----------



## skogkyst

Today I learned that Marina is incredibly forgetful lol, two or three villagers had me return things to her today that she left at their house.


----------



## Raz

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that you can keep on shaking trees in order to get a bunch of branches. One tree gave me like 9 when I was looking for them.


Hope you get used to that because you're going to be shakin' trees a lot when Fall comes. Pine Cones and Acorns are damn hard to find lol


----------



## kukotte

Turnip price reset at noon not midnight -_-


----------



## Faux

kukotte said:


> Turnip price reset at noon not midnight -_-



They reset twice a day!  As soon as the shop opens, and then again at noon.


----------



## Clock

Today I learned there was a nook shopping app on my nookphone and I unlocked it.


----------



## moon_child

That there’s definitely more unliked villagers than liked ones. I was island hopping for my 10th villager on my second island and it’s so hard to just land on a decent snooty. It’s hard to balance out personalities in this game.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

When it rains in game and you're in your house, you can see rain droplets appear on the windows


----------



## Loreley

TIL you can remove furniture in your home while a friend is visiting your island, as long as said friend is not in your house. So if they see something they like, they just leave the house and I can get the item for them to catalogue it.


----------



## plantlover

I learned this maybe few weeks back, but in NMT-islands there is always one tree with furniture drop and one with beehive drop (except money rock island). So remember to shake those trees!


----------



## effluo

If you press B while walking you can run.. I honestly feel like an idiot..

Mashing A when crafting is a game changer though


----------



## Cancoon

Loreley said:


> TIL you can remove furniture in your home while a friend is visiting your island, as long as said friend is not in your house. So if they see something they like, they just leave the house and I can get the item for them to catalogue it.


The opposite is true as well! If your visitor is in a building, you can move stuff outside c:
Edit: It actually might be specific to removing fencing. Must find out lol


----------



## brockbrock

Bridges can be different sizes long. *.* I thought they could only cover 3 tile of water.


----------



## JKDOS

xara said:


> i learnt that you can’t gift flowers to your villagers which sucks lol



You can. You need to pick them, don't give them the actual plant. I've been giving Mitzi flowers every day. #TIL 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



brockbrock said:


> Bridges can be different sizes long. *.* I thought they could only cover 3 tile of water.



Wow, I thought they could only be 4 tiles long. So is 3-4 the correct answer?


----------



## Imbri

Crossing123 said:


> Today I learned there was a nook shopping app on my nookphone and I unlocked it.



Wait, a what? You mean you don't have to go to the ABD in Residential Services?


----------



## JKDOS

Imbri said:


> Wait, a what? You mean you don't have to go to the ABD in Residential Services?



Yep. You need to have purchased 100 items from Nook Shopping to unlock it.


----------



## Imbri

JKDOS said:


> Yep. You need to have purchased 100 items from Nook Shopping to unlock it.



Oh, that's why I didn't know about it. I should probably step up my shopping there. Thank you!


----------



## Tileve

Today I learned that Chevre and Nan are best friends! I have Nan, and she has a black house with a picture of Chevre inside. I know someone who has Chevre, and she has the exact same house except that the furniture is white, inversed, and with a picture of Nan!

Now I need to keep Nan, and to have Chevre with her as her neighbor.


----------



## Hanif1807

Today i learned i can't plant the entire forests without some of them not fully grown, probably because i planted different kinds of trees


----------



## Shydragon

Today I learned that while wasps and fruit are shaken out of trees when you chop wood, furniture is not. I've missed so much furniture on NMT islands because I didn't shake the trees, thinking that it'd fall when I chopped them


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

If you hit Gulliver with the net, he wakes up immediately


----------



## Rubombee

xxxxnatalie said:


> I learned that you can somehow get a blue hyacinth from a red and a yellow? It was raining on my island yesterday and today I saw a blue hyacinth sprout up by a red hyacinth and a yellow hyacinth. I have a screenshot but I don't know how to get it off my switch.


Yeah the flower genetics are very very complex haha, they have genes and stuff! Good luck if you choose to enter that field, this should be a good place to start.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

The order of the villagers on your map are based on who moved in first starting from top to bottom, left to right.


----------



## Hedgehugs

effluo said:


> If you press B while walking you can run.. I honestly feel like an idiot..
> 
> Mashing A when crafting is a game changer though



something i didn't learn today but awhile ago from a friend;
you don't have to constantly mash during the crafting animation, i think you only need to press A like 3 times and it should be just as fast?


----------



## cinnamonbella

The easiest way to get the most items out of Sahara for the cheapest price 

If you buy and a medium and a large rug (3,500 bells) you get enough tickets for a free wallpaper/flooring and you get 3 items for 500 bells more than just buying a wall or flooring


----------



## Tileve

bellalorule said:


> The easiest way to get the most items out of Sahara for the cheapest price
> 
> If you buy and a medium and a large rug (3,500 bells) you get enough tickets for a free wallpaper/flooring and you get 3 items for 500 bells more than just buying a wall or flooring



Gonna be honnest, I am tired and maybe I just misunderstood.
However, if you mean that you get a free wallpaper or floor instead of buying one, I want to add that they wallpaper or floor that you buy isn't the same one as the free she gives you. I always buy everything from her, so I end up with 3 rugs and 2floor/1 wallpaper (or vice versa)
Like I said, I am sorry if I misunderstood your statement


----------



## Mairmalade

I learned that you could place furniture on the dock today. Time to put fishing rods, a couple chairs, and a cooler down!

I don't know how I didn't notice this beforeeee


----------



## Rubombee

Oh yeah, that was not today, but I accidentally learned that when a villager goes "!" and walks towards you to tell you something, if you hit them with your net it gets cancelled. Now I unequip it before trying to talk to them when they do that :'3


----------



## Shydragon

Today I learned that if you hit Wisp with your net while you're looking for his spirit pieces, he thinks you're mistaking him for one!

Edit: I also learned that dug up coconut trees, at any stage of growth, sell for 250 bells, same as a single coconut! So if you have a Nook Miles+ goal for planting fruit trees but your island is already full of trees, plant a coconut tree and immediately dig it up and sell it. You won't lose any bells by having it be a sapling instead of a fruit!


----------



## Faux

Loreley said:


> TIL you can remove furniture in your home while a friend is visiting your island, as long as said friend is not in your house. So if they see something they like, they just leave the house and I can get the item for them to catalogue it.



I don't remember _for sure_, but I _believe_ this is true outside if they are inside as well.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

For everyone mashing A when crafting:
Don't mash it!  The joycons for the switch are so damn fragile.  Just _hold_ A down.


----------



## Sicariana

TIL that lightning and thunder can occur on your island


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

If you play the same song on multiple music players in a room it makes the song louder. It also ampilfies the reverb in the sound effects in the song


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I learned how to prank my friend without a pitfall. I dug a hole on the other side of the waterfall and told him to
"come take a look at this".  He pole vaulted right into the hole I dug. He still thinks I used a pitfall and keeps asking me where he can get one .


----------



## Clock

Imbri said:


> Wait, a what? You mean you don't have to go to the ABD in Residential Services?


Not often for me, It unlocks after 100 purchases through Nook shopping.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> When it rains in game and you're in your house, you can see rain droplets appear on the windows


Just adding to this, but the same thing happens when you start up your game and Isabelle is sharing the news on your island. The window behind her has droplets on the window.


----------



## Daveeyboy

When you complete a Nook Miles achievement (not the dailies...one of the main ones), you don't have to manually scroll all the way down to find it.  Instead, you can just hit down on your right analog stick, and the screen will skip directly to the unlocked achievement!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Today I learned the hard way that Celeste leaves at 4 am


----------



## Insulaire

I learned that unlike when you hand a villager a gift from a ten stack, mailing them a present from a ten stack mails them all ten... hope you enjoy 5k worth of apples, Whitney


----------



## JKDOS

Insulaire said:


> I learned that unlike when you hand a villager a gift from a ten stack, mailing them a present from a ten stack mails them all ten... hope you enjoy 5k worth of apples, Whitney



You can always quit without saving if you need to save yourself from a mistake


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Villagers can send you authentic artwork in the mail. I got a real statue as a present from Apollo.


----------



## galactickat4240

That villagers can move in randomly from friends' towns much like in ACNL, well that wasn't today but close enough!


----------



## Maiana

I think I've said this in another thread but:

I learned that you can build a bridge/incline and move a house or shop at the same time. Saved me so much building time.


----------



## Rubombee

When you're wearing a wand outfit and you drop the wand from your inventory, it disappears


----------



## Insulaire

Snails appear on grown shrubs! I kept hearing the squeaky insect leaving noise bumping into some of them and eventually I spotted one— they blend in well


----------



## stitchmaker

Today I found out villagers mail statues.  A cranky villager sent a Robust statue.  It was real.


----------



## marea

There is a nook miles stamp for catching 5 wasps in a row! I just got it today after a whole month of playing! I dont know why it took me this long, but looking at my screenshots, it kinda makes sense! So many pics of me with an injured face lol.


----------



## Hedgehugs

If you move someone out of your town, and they decide to move on a friend's island, they will remember you if you talk to them for the first time.


----------



## Faux

Hedgehugs said:


> If you move someone out of your town, and they decide to move on a friend's island, they will remember you if you talk to them for the first time.



They will always remember you!  They keep items and clothing you give them, and they will occasionally say they miss villagers from their other town or update you on how they're doing if you visit them frequently. : D


----------



## Hedgehugs

Centuria said:


> They will always remember you!  They keep items and clothing you give them, and they will occasionally say they miss villagers from their other town or update you on how they're doing if you visit them frequently. : D


0:
thats actually really cool but now kinda makes me sad i moved out blanche lmao.
thanks for informing me. it's always a new learning experience with this game.


----------



## peachmilke

that i'm awful at terraforming ):


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned you can view your accessoires while changing your look, but I feel like it was only added with the most recent update.


----------



## voltairenism

That snails spawn on bushes


----------



## Splinter

I didn't know you could place stuff on top of these:


----------



## Ekuisun

Zodiac star fragments are based off your own island's time while recipes are based off the time of the island Celeste is on.  I'm in September and my friend was in May I think. She had a meteor shower and I got Virgo fragments the next day. When I had Celeste, she visited and got the Virgo Harp recipe!

Another Celeste related thing; once you get all recipes from Celeste (excluding all zodiac aside from the one available at the time), she'll start giving you star fragments. My friend found this one out yesterday, actually.


----------



## Raz

Today I learned that the tweet I sent to Nintendo Life showing what supposedly were two new fake versions of both the Wistful Painting and the Graceful Painting was used in a YouTube video by Switch Force, where they showed that those paintings were actually haunted and would change at 6:34pm. 

The girl depicted on the Wistful Painting closes her eyes and the geisha depicted on the Graceful Painting turns to the other side, basically becoming a mirror image. 

And now I know why Redd had 4 fakes on his boat: two were simple forgeries, and the other two were haunted versions of the paintings.


----------



## Imbri

If you have the fountain, it sends a high jet of water up when the clock strikes the hour.


----------



## lunatepic

recently learned that you can move your mailbox! blew my mind haha


----------



## Que

The fact that haunted paintings are a thing and that they'll move/change/blink/glow/WHATEVER

i shall now proceed to collect them all


----------



## vChroma

A couple days ago I found out that you can draw the curtains closed on wallpaper! (It might depend on the wallpaper, but I tested it on a couple of mine)


----------



## Cethosia

It rained earlier today, and after it stopped I planted some new flowers. The new flowers had sparkles as if they had been watered


----------



## Miss Misty

I only just figured out today that you can climb down onto the flat rocks on the very top of your island. For some reason, I thought the only bit you could stand on up there would be the private beach.


----------



## Lucile

I saw on tumblr that having your flowers watered by 5 different people increases the chances to get hybrids. The more they are watered the more sparkles, and when reaching 5 people the sparkles are bigger and golden. I didn't know about it an was pretty amazed. Also switched from being sad for being a poor gardener to being sad for having no friends.
[edit]
reposting the guide here, sources and credits on the pics


----------



## Lucile

When looking into your pockets, your character strikes a pose : arms crossed, looking up. I always thought it was a thinking pose but he is actually looking into the pockets too ! His eyes are moving!


----------



## xara

today i learnt that you shouldn’t use the minus button on your switch to leave somebody’s island. it’s fine if it’s just you and one other person but is not ideal during multiplayer sessions. i thankfully have never used it during times where there’s more than 2 people on an island but i’m glad i found out before i did!


----------



## Clock

I learned its worthless using rescue services accidentally on the NMT island because you will return to the plane area of the island.


----------



## Calysis

Not sure if this has been posted already, but I just learned that you can customize the frame of villager photos!


----------



## Campy

Today I learned that you can put an item on top of your drink machine.. by accident. I assume it works for the snack machine, as well!


----------



## Lucile

Also realised that when you catch a new insect or fish that isn't in your encyclopedia yet, your character says something like "great!" "amazing!" "cool!".


----------



## JKDOS

Lucile said:


> Also realised that when you catch a new insect or fish that isn't in your encyclopedia yet, your character says something like "great!" "amazing!" "cool!".



The word is "Yes!"


----------



## Lucile

JKDOS said:


> The word is "Yes!"


Yes sorry I play the french version so I tried to guess what it could be in english hahah
In french it says "Super!"

- edit -

It also says "bien joué" which is letarlly "well done"


----------



## JKDOS

Lucile said:


> Yes sorry I play the french version so I tried to guess what it could be in english hahah
> In french it says "Super!"



That makes sense.


----------



## Insulaire

When the Peppies in the English version say “le” in place of “the” (and often incorrectly at that), does the French version use “the” in English to distinguish it the same way?


----------



## Lucile

Insulaire said:


> When the Peppies in the English version say “le” in place of “the” (and often incorrectly at that), does the French version use “the” in English to distinguish it the same way?


Now that you say it I have Winnie on my island and I think I've seen her using "the" (written "ze" to imitate the french accent). She might use more english but she's only been here for 2 days so I don't know


----------



## InkFox

I've learned that if you press A while holding a net you can creep on whatever bug you want to catch. All this time I'd been wondering why this feature had disappeared, maybe it was the same in New Leaf and me not playing for about a year and a half had let me forget about how to do it, dunno.


----------



## meggiewes

I learned that the Statue of Liberty lights up at night! I got some cool pictures that I have to get off my switch.


----------



## Sicariana

please tell me I'm not late to the party to realize *YOU CAN SPEED UP DIALOGUE BY HOLDING DOWN THE 'B' BUTTON


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Bohemia

If you shake a tree and a wasp nest falls out, that tree produces more branches than others, when you shake it.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I learned that when customizing your house you can change the environment light from day to night and open/close the curtains. 

I did know about the light, but my brother randomly screamed excitedly having found the button to do the curtains.


----------



## JKDOS

Sicariana said:


> please tell me I'm not late to the party to realize *YOU CAN SPEED UP DIALOGUE BY HOLDING DOWN THE 'B' BUTTON
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*



You are. It's been around since Gamecube. >.< By the way, you can also hold L to speed it up.


----------



## Neechan

I learned a while back that if you have multiple players on your island and they sign in, you can get more diy recipes (for me i have only my sister and one other character)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sloom said:


> wowww that sucks
> I think the person who gave me sherb gifted him a football shirt (ew) and i complained to isabelle about it
> didn't realise he was just allowed to *CHOOSE *what he wears using his* FREE WILL*. so disappointed in him.


This actually made me laugh so hard lmfao

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> I learned that villagers can obtain random apparel out of thin air and that’s not always a good thing. _Woke up to see Kyle in a fake muscles shirt. Kyle with human arms is an image I never want to see again._


This too, I'm dying


----------



## swifterly

I learned that if you give a villager back an item they gave you, they will notice and whisper about how they think they've seen it before... And that they have a long memory for this... I had 2 collarless coats and gave one to Diana bc I thought she'd be cute in it and apparently she'd given it to me some time days ago


----------



## Calysis

Apparently you can eat 10 turnips at once and your food meter will fill all the way up for quick and easy tree transplantation!

My bf figured that out and bought quite a few stacks of turnips to move all of his money trees. If I ever need to move a ton of trees at once I'll be doing that too. I hate eating fruit one-by-one. ^^;


----------



## Shyria

Calysis said:


> Apparently you can eat 10 turnips at once and your food meter will fill all the way up for quick and easy tree transplantation!


 I learnt that the hard way 

Had to poop out my precious turnips


----------



## kukotte

Today I learned that getting stung by wasps two times without healing makes you faint. Also give you nook miles.


----------



## Campy

Today I learned that I can't place my watering can on top of my iron garden table.. I can _drop_ it on the table, but not place it. What is this logic.


----------



## Insulaire

I’ve had her for three weeks, but I only just noticed Kiki has a nose!


----------



## Solio

Today I learned that bushes can be placed adjacent to a water border, unlike trees. You can completely surround them with water by terraforming too, which is nice for decorating ponds.


----------



## Shyria

Today I learned that villagers can gift you fish/bugs models! Did not know that, it was a pleasant surprise

[EDIT] Actually, today I learned that there is the butterfly-fish model and the butterfly fish model... So disregard this


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that on if you go on the May Day tour wearing a wand outfit, it'll only stay on until the end of Wilbur's dialogue on the island, after which it disappears as if you had just dropped your wand


----------



## Cethosia

I made a second character, and here are all the things I learned so far.

- Custom designs are shared between characters. Who thought this was a good idea?
- I found 2 glowing spots today instead of 1. I also wasn't able to see the spot on my other character.
- I found a bottle on the beach with each character. I think it is similar to the glowing spot.
- Villagers like to talk about the other character.
- Flimsy shovel and flimsy axe recipes have to be bought seperately. They are not part of the DIY for beginners. Neither is the fruit furniture. I think there is more, but those are the ones I noticed.
- The second character is able to terraform, change the town tune and change the flag, but can't move any buildings
- Characters can pick up things from eachother that has been placed outside.


----------



## Sara?

How can we make another character for our island? would love yo have a second house to decorate with different theme


----------



## Rubombee

lucia123 said:


> How can we make another character for our island? would love yo have a second house to decorate with different theme


Simply open the game with another Switch profile!


----------



## Sara?

Rubombee said:


> Simply open the game with another Switch profile!



Thanks !! Didn't know that !


----------



## Sloom

I just had to come here after I found this fact! (probably posted here before since there's 7 pages lol but hey)

if you stand in a villager's house without talking to them for too long, they'll mention it! Dobie said something along the lines of
"Hey, what are you staring at? Surely my housekeeping skills aren't that bad"

EDIT: just wanted to inform everyone that I'm an idiot.
it wasn't because I was standing in his house for too long, it's because I was trying to make my character look like she's twerking by grabbing one of his pieces of furniture and swinging back and forth on it (yes I was very bored)
and then when I let go he did one of the usual statements villagers make when you touch one of their pieces of furniture.
very sorry to misinform


----------



## Sara?

Sloom said:


> I just had to come here after I found this fact! (probably posted here before since there's 7 pages lol but hey)
> 
> if you stand in a villager's house without talking to them for too long, they'll mention it! Dobie said something along the lines of
> "Hey, what are you staring at? Surely my housekeeping skills aren't that bad"


 
Thats actually cute


----------



## Feraligator

Solio said:


> Today I learned that bushes can be placed adjacent to a water border, unlike trees. You can completely surround them with water by terraforming too, which is nice for decorating ponds.


Bushes are like flowers and can be planted everywhere (except the beach I think), which makes them absolutely amazing in this game


----------



## Morningowl

Now I know why people are looking for rusted parts, because 30 of them are need to make the Robot Hero.


----------



## Bohemia

Morningowl said:


> Now I know why people are looking for rusted parts, because 30 of them are need to make the Robot Hero.


I saw a rusted part in the recycling bin/lost and found bin where Tom Nook works


----------



## Sara?

Bohemia said:


> I saw a rusted part in the recycling bin/lost and found bin where Tom Nook works



I have some of those, are they useful for something at all ?


----------



## Morningowl

Bohemia said:


> I saw a rusted part in the recycling bin/lost and found bin where Tom Nook works


This is true, a new one appear a day after Gulliver visits. I just didn’t know what they were used for until today

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



lucia123 said:


> I have some of those, are they useful for something at all ?


My post right above their post, they are used in the Robot hero diy.


----------



## mocha.

I think this one is a “today I remembered” because I did used to do this in new leaf, but I remembered that you could spin umbrellas! I had a thunderstorm so my friends and I just span our umbrellas in the rain for 10 minutes


----------



## Insulaire

That when you tilt up in front of the museum, you can see the overhead lights inside


----------



## ivorystar

When you look at the plaque in the museum the camera starts following the bug/fish your reading about


----------



## Raz

Today I learned that villagers can interact with the punching bag


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256365617940029440


----------



## kurisu

if you're running and swing your net while still holding down the run button you'll do a little dash before swinging. i'm not sure what the practical use for this is but it's pretty neat!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

this is a little old but when i first got my monster statue i saw kiki interacting with it and then found out it made noises and breathed fire!!


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt that villagers invited to your campsite through an Amiibo have a predetermined DIY they’ll ask for when they visit. I tried to cheat the system to find a garden bench. But nope, they’ll request the same item every time even if you reset. They’ll also ask for the same item if they leave without you completing the request and you invite them back on another day. There was no way getting round Violet - she wanted her golden plate set!


----------



## Hay

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> When it rains in game and you're in your house, you can see rain droplets appear on the windows


you can also see the rain in the window (in the background) while Isabelle is giving her daily announcements! c:

I logged in late a few days ago and it was raining so I saw it while see did her talking <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Hsn97 said:


> Today I learnt that villagers invited to your campsite through an Amiibo have a predetermined DIY they’ll ask for when they visit. I tried to cheat the system to find a garden bench. But nope, they’ll request the same item every time even if you reset. They’ll also ask for the same item if they leave without you completing the request and you invite them back on another day. There was no way getting round Violet - she wanted her golden plate set!


Is this a new change from the most recent update? Is this thread no longer accurate?






						DAILY DIY if you have an amiibo
					

Hi, just wanted to share this! We all know if you invite an amiibo they will give you a DIY request and after completing the 3rd one they will ask to move in. Well I did some testing. If you complete the villagers 3rd request but don't invite them to your island, the next time you scan that...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Misunderstood what you were saying relative to this information in that thread, never mind. What you said is actually very useful to know. ^o^;>


----------



## GEEBRASS

Probably been posted before, but TIL that you can build a 4th tier of ground with the cliff-construction tool, but you can't get up on it or put anything up on it.


----------



## SheepMareep

You can place custom designs in your home like a one tile rug and even move them around when in the interior design mode???
This is so cool I love it ;;


----------



## Raz

SheepMareep said:


> You can place custom designs in your home like a one tile rug and even move them around when in the interior design mode???
> This is so cool I love it ;;


I saw people doing that to make posters and paintings, hanged on the walls.

Also, I don't know if you guys know it yet, but you can hang KK songs on the wall. It's like an album.


----------



## sunny-val

If you customize your tools, it will reset their usage back to the beginning! Helpful if you don't want to waste materials.


----------



## starlightsong

Someone might've already posted this, but...




i randomly, accidentally discovered that you can place things on top of the drink and snack machines and i still can't believe i never knew that.


----------



## brockbrock

starlightsong said:


> Someone might've already posted this, but...
> View attachment 251691
> i randomly, accidentally discovered that you can place things on top of the drink and snack machines and i still can't believe i never knew that.



OMG jifjodsjdksdjsljdkis

now I have to go back and re-evaluate


----------



## Lovi

_I learned just how big the pool really is._


----------



## kukotte

YOU CAN PLACE HOMES AND SHOP ON THE BEACH????


----------



## Imbri

If you're running on sand or dirt and skid to a stop, it makes a skid mark/pushed up area on the ground. It fades quickly like your footprints, but still a cute touch.


----------



## Blueskyy

Today I learned that I could get the air check of Animal City! I thought it was a song like Wild World that you can’t get!!!


----------



## kojuuro

Today I learned my lucky cat I basically gave away for free on this forum thinking I could order it again one day was a Gulliver item


----------



## marlasinger

This morning I learned that I can rearrange my Inventory by holding the A button and moving it in the slot I want. Previously I thought you had to just dump everything and pick it up in the order you want it to appear in the inventory. 

I also learned that the Parabolic Antenna moves! I've had that since very early on and this morning I was stood by it and heard a motor noise, I looked and it was moving to point straight up!


----------



## Feather Orb

Today I learned you can't hop over a gap between cliffs if there's a bush planted on the ground beneath your intended jump path.


----------



## morthael

i was today’s year old when i found out that using the cleanup service within the construction app gets rids of trees for you automatically!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

The "Dress up with flowers" Nature Day nook mile activity can be completed by simply equipping a flower wand of any kind! In my case it worked with the cosmos and cherry blossom wand, though I'm sure it works with all others!


----------



## Rubombee

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> The "Dress up with flowers" Nature Day nook mile activity can be completed by simply equipping a flower wand of any kind! In my case it worked with the cosmos and cherry blossom wand, though I'm sure it works with all others!


Oooooh! That's cool! It also works when you've got a flower in one of your wand outfits and you put it on :3


----------



## chibski

Today I learned that if a villager asks you to return a wrapped up item to another villager, they get mad if you open it. Judy wanted me to return something to Static and I was curious if I would be able to open the package at all, so I did. I was able to return it to Static without any issues. When I went back to Judy, she asked how Static reacted and my only options were "Well actually..." and "I don't remember...". I chose "Well actually..." and she yelled at me for opening the package and said she was very disappointed in me.


----------



## Magnetar

Last night I went into Nook's Cranny like 15 minutes before they close and there was this beautiful song playing that I hadn't heard before. It really caught me off guard and made me very emotional. It was so beautiful I stayed til Timmy and Tommy kicked me out. I wish I could play that song all over the island, but I don't think it's a K.K. song. Somebody please let me know if I'm wrong though. 

The Most Beautiful Song in Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Lumbridge

TIL that if a villager gives you a nickname they use this instead of your character name in letters they send.


----------



## MarkySharky

Today I learned... about this thread! Only on page 2 but very enjoyable and helpful


----------



## Cethosia

Today I learned you cannot invite villagers from both a nook island, and the campsite in the same day. I had Gaston in my campsite, and decided to go island hopping for fun after putting down a plot. I was only going to visit 10 islands, but on the 8th I found Tangy. I couldn't resist and invited her, but now Gaston doesn't want to move in ;-;

Edit: I kept pestering Gaston, and I managed to get him to move in after all. The frst few times he just said he just couldn't move so I thought he wouldn't be able to


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I learned today that you can get more than one recipe from your villagers for the entire day.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you can see your airtravel in the sky.






Not sure if this happens for offline travels as well, but I only just noticed it after leaving someone else's island.


----------



## Druidsleep

DJStarstryker said:


> I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!


Wait Howe do you invite them to harms island?!


----------



## Cethosia

Druidsleep said:


> Wait Howe do you invite them to harms island?!


When you go to the island, you need to go into decorate mode, then storage and one of the options is villagers. You can invite from there


----------



## Druidsleep

Cethosia said:


> When you go to the island, you need to go into decorate mode, then storage and one of the options is villagers. You can invite from there


Yeh now I'll get a Francine photo!!!


----------



## MelodyRivers

TIL that you have to tell Mabel to put your designs on the back wall. I thought they would just show up there once you put them in the kiosk. So here I was wondering how many more designs I had to add before they would start showing up when all I had to do was ask.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that Flick will pay you 90.000 bells for 30 giant water bug, which can be grinded in like 5 minutes on a river mystery island.


----------



## Ekuisun

Just found out flower stems sell for the same amount as fully bloomed flowers at Nook's! So if you want a bit of extra bells, you can pick the flowers and sell those and the stems rather than just the whole flower.


----------



## John Wick

Just clicked on my blinds and they open and close.

Didn't know that.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Not today, but I found out couple weeks ago you can cancel the “Show Off” animation for a bug or fish if you press another button (I usually press ‘b’)


----------



## Neechan

I learned yesterday when I found a lost item that you could ‘investigate’ it, in my case it was a book my jock lost as the game described it as warped, dunno if this works for other lost items


----------



## petaI

today i learned that the frogs walk in the rain without an umbrella and/or raincoat, unlike other villagers! i thought that was such a cute little detail  i can't remember if it was like that in the previous games

edit: apparently it was! can't believe i never noticed


----------



## Imbri

Senketsu said:


> today i learned that the frogs walk in the rain without an umbrella and/or raincoat, unlike other villagers! i thought that was such a cute little detail  i can't remember if it was like that in the previous games
> 
> edit: apparently it was! can't believe i never noticed


I remember them doing that in ACGC. It was cute.


----------



## Insulaire

If your snack/drink machines are situated where you can rise above them (like on a different level looking down), at night the reflections reveal the machine is smeared like it has fingerprints all over it and has never been cleaned


----------



## xxxxnatalie

The fountain changes on the hour. When I first saw this, I thought that it was a glitch. When the bells are ringing to mark the hours changing the fountain has a bigger stream of water. It only lasts for as long as the clock's chimes do.


----------



## Thismumof.1.2.3

TIL that my water fountain shoots a different pattern of water when the town hall clock strikes on the hour!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Doh! Just saw exactly the same thing posted above me!



Thismumof.1.2.3 said:


> TIL that my water fountain shoots a different pattern of water when the town hall clock strikes on the hour!




	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



morthael said:


> i was today’s year old when i found out that using the cleanup service within the construction app gets rids of trees for you automatically!



Whaaaaaat, I've been grinding away eating & digging to clear the area first God damn it!


----------



## meggiewes

Hsn97 said:


> Today I learnt that villagers invited to your campsite through an Amiibo have a predetermined DIY they’ll ask for when they visit. I tried to cheat the system to find a garden bench. But nope, they’ll request the same item every time even if you reset. They’ll also ask for the same item if they leave without you completing the request and you invite them back on another day. There was no way getting round Violet - she wanted her golden plate set!



That can't be true. I've invited in amiibo villagers, got them to request a DIY, didn't complete it, asked them in another day and they asked for a different DIY.


----------



## Romaki

meggiewes said:


> That can't be true. I've invited in amiibo villagers, got them to request a DIY, didn't complete it, asked them in another day and they asked for a different DIY.



You're both right, but I'm not sure of what determines it. When I invited an amiibo villager and couldn't do their recipe, I invited them back in the next day and they still had the same quest. Maybe it changes when there's a day inbetween? For me it changed after using another amiibo.


----------



## meggiewes

Romaki said:


> You're both right, but I'm not sure of what determines it. When I invited an amiibo villager and couldn't do their recipe, I invited them back in the next day and they still had the same quest. Maybe it changes when there's a day inbetween? For me it changed after using another amiibo.



It could just be a random RNG thing.


----------



## Lokidoki

Today i learned i have way to many flowers...


----------



## BeezyBee

I learned that you could buy flooring and wallpaper at Nook's Cranny all along...brb crying in a corner.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that cockroaches are still a thing.


----------



## minimoon

You can fall into a hole you dug! I was trying to hit one of my rocks and ended up falling into the hole behind me. Did I just have bad luck that day? Does luck still exist in ACNH?


----------



## RhinoK

That the spotlight item in Nook's Cranny as a black nametag, instead of white!



minimoon said:


> You can fall into a hole you dug! I was trying to hit one of my rocks and ended up falling into the hole behind me. Did I just have bad luck that day? Does luck still exist in ACNH?



I'm sure feng shui is still a feature in the game, so I'm gonna guess yes!


----------



## Pyoopi

I learned that the dumb tide rocks can eat the balloon presents. They don't bounce off! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258792429513105408


----------



## Cethosia

Today I learned every character has their own money rock on top of the bottle and money tree.

I ended up finding one on both my characters, and when I went back to hit the money rock of the first, my second character got materials from it


----------



## pocky

meggiewes said:


> It could just be a random RNG thing.



It's determined by personality. Certain personalities request certain DIYs.

Today I learned that if a villager wants to move and you tell them to go, but then change your mind you can convince them to stay on a secondary character.


----------



## meggiewes

pocky said:


> It's determined by personality. Certain personalities request certain DIYs.
> 
> Today I learned that if a villager wants to move and you tell them to go, but then change your mind you can convince them to stay on a secondary character.



I meant a random RNG of having the exact same DIY repeated in a row.   

And to add, today I learned that if you walk up on a pill bug, it rolls up into a ball!


----------



## Adaberny

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot



Me too! I just figured this out this morning after accidentally hitting "R" on my switch..lol


----------



## alv4

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot


I noticed it too like 1 moth after I started playing


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

You can invite and use your own villagers at Harv's island. I put off going there because I thought you needed amiibo to call villagers.  You can also order their posters after you invite them.


----------



## Kadori

Pyoopi said:


> I learned that the dumb tide rocks can eat the balloon presents. They don't bounce off!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258792429513105408


Today I learned, I might have the same island map as you @Pyoopi  from looking at that rock. this is a spoopy coincidence.

Also you can't hit rocks in multiplayer online but you can destroy them??? wth?


----------



## Pyoopi

@Kadori
Omg, that made me laugh out loud. Hopefully your island backstory is nicer than mine. My island is supposed to be corrupt.


----------



## Kadori

Pyoopi said:


> @Kadori
> Omg, that made me laugh out loud. Hopefully your island backstory is nicer than mine. My island is supposed to be corrupt.


Lol not much backstory just a suburban mix town  (i haven't finished terraforming so it's sad-looking)


----------



## Le Ham

Today I learned: when you customize Mom's tissue box, as someone else in this thread informed us we could do, one of the options is "Fruits." On one side of the box there's an apple, a peach, an orange and a pear.

On the other side there's cherries, a turnip and..... _a persimmon!_ 





NH persimmons confirmed   ...at some point


----------



## Romaki

Not exactly Animal Crossing related, but today I learned that you can buy the online membership with gold coins from your games.


----------



## Sholee

Today I learned, if you have a vanity or mirror out on display, villagers will pose in front of it.


----------



## juneau

Butch is not a feisty female villager


----------



## Insulaire

Scorpions can show up on the big rocks on the beach


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

If you select a fake painting or statue from the ‘Tell Me’ option, Blathers will not give you any interesting facts about the piece.

I kinda figured, but also... I love the facts he gives :c


----------



## Hanif1807

Villagers can play drums and probably other instruments


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you can still catch a coelacanth even if the rain has almost disappeared.


----------



## Kirara

Today I learned, you can’t sell fake arts to timmy & tommy.


----------



## Blink.

Today I learned that snow falling on your island waters your flowers.

_this was something I did not want. I already cannot see the ground as it is. but nice to know._


----------



## Rubombee

RhinoK said:


> I'm sure feng shui is still a feature in the game, so I'm gonna guess yes!


Apparently it's still a thing, but now the only thing it affects is your house's rating!


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you actually hear someone's island tune if you use their airport.


----------



## Brecht

So I found out today that if you interact with a villager’s closet, you can see some of the clothes that are gifted to them. When they haven’t gotten any gifts, it will say it’s empty! Probably not that new, but I like it! Feeling snoopy and checking closets now :3


----------



## Romaki

Today I also learned that you can also put things on top of your fridge, like you can do for your outdoor machines. ☺


----------



## thatawkwardkid

TIL if Wisp is on a different level and you're feeling lazy you can just smack him with a net and get his attention. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Spoiler


----------



## Vextro

I just learned from someone there is a nook shop app on your phone


----------



## mkyoshi7

Vextro said:


> I just learned from someone there is a nook shop app on your phone


Yeah and its pretty annoying to unlock. You need to order 100 items from nook shopping to unlock it. Luckily, mailing items to friends counts towards this goal and it also counts on the pen pal NM achievements.


----------



## Shyria

Today I learned that shoes can make different sounds!! I was blown away haha
My kimono sandals make a nice clickety sound on brick/wooden paths while babouches make pretty much the same sound as bare feet! 
I love this kind of attention to details, so awesome


----------



## DawnAri

so I have been playing animal crossing since Let's go to the city and New leaf, and I finally learned last month where that annoying chirp comes from. 
I always though it was a bug but I just couldn't find it, or I thought it was part of the background music. 

I found out *cricket moles* exist, and I'm annoyed I didn't know for over 10 years!!

also: I knew about TBT but I just recently joined, and I regret not joining sooner!


----------



## Arckaniel

Today I learned that once you invited a villager over to your island, you won't be able to invite another even tho you put up a new plot for him/her, wasted 2NMTs before realizing and searching for answers lol


----------



## Rubombee

DawnAri said:


> I finally learned last month where that annoying chirp comes from.
> I always though it was a bug but I just couldn't find it, or I thought it was part of the background music.
> 
> I found out *cricket moles* exist, and I'm annoyed I didn't know for over 10 years!!


god yeah i dug up my first one by accident albsjdkdkd


----------



## Sheep Villager

Well. I just learned Clay appears to be naked on his poster.






I've never seen a shirt like that and it matches his colouring and patterns too well....

I guess that's uh. A power move?​


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Slider will preform on Friday instead of Saturday if there's an event hosted on that Saturday. (I thought my game glitched or something when I saw him in the plaza Friday!)


----------



## Romaki

A villager just pinged me from across the river and there was no bridge in sight. Very weird to just see the dialogue in the corner.


----------



## Hedgehugs

I feel dumb for just noticing but you can investigate lost items and supposedly they give you hints for who's lost item it is? My stupid self just went to the first villager I could find and ask if it's there's or talk to them so they can tell me who to go to.


----------



## Rubombee

Romaki said:


> A villager just pinged me from across the river and there was no bridge in sight. Very weird to just see the dialogue in the corner.


Oh god I've had a few times where a villager saw me _through a building_ just as I had pressed A to enter it


----------



## Cethosia

I actually noticed this yesterday, but when I looked in Tangy's closet, I found a chima jeogori in it. I never gave her any clothes so far.

I am sure she got it from a quest where her delivery was sent to someone else and I had to deliver it to her. I am going to see if she wears it.

Tangy has been wearing the bathrobe Pashmina got her after they had a fight, but that one isn't in the closet, so this was a surprise.


----------



## R. Planet

It wasn't today but recently I learned that if you put a T-Rex skull fossil down and you press A on it then it's mouth will open and close and I think that's DOPE.


----------



## Rubombee

R. Planet said:


> It wasn't today but recently I learned that if you put a T-Rex skull fossil down and you press A on it then it's mouth will open and close and I think that's DOPE.


Yes! As you can see in the catalog, _all_ the dinosaurs' jaws can open!


----------



## Imbri

Hedgehugs said:


> I feel dumb for just noticing but you can investigate lost items and supposedly they give you hints for who's lost item it is? My stupid self just went to the first villager I could find and ask if it's there's or talk to them so they can tell me who to go to.


I've tried this, and all I get is something like, "It appears to be a lost book". But the first villager I talk to will tell me who it belongs to.


----------



## angelprincesskiki

Today I learned that the golden trout is not the largest fish size. I have been trying to get one for 2 months now and I have been catching the large fish in my river and could never find one. Gave up, stopped looking and accepted I will just have an empty slot in my critterpedia but was looking for a cherry salmon for Bianca tonight and caught a medium size fish and what did I find? FINALLY A golden trout!


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that you actually hear someone's island tune if you use their airport.



You can actually hear it everywhere on the island. Shops, villagers, and hourly chime


----------



## seularin

interacting w a raccoon figurine makes them let out a lil noise


----------



## Reineke

TIL that the magazines are customizable... I kept waiting for another design to show up in nook's cranny. OOF


----------



## JKDOS

I don't know if this counts, but I went to talk to Isabelle, and was caught off guard with this unexpected news. My island isn't even crowed with furniture.

TIL: I have a 5-star town.


----------



## Misuzurin

I learned that NMT have no value now. Or any item. >.>


----------



## Splinter

Brecht said:


> So I found out today that if you interact with a villager’s closet, you can see some of the clothes that are gifted to them. When they haven’t gotten any gifts, it will say it’s empty! Probably not that new, but I like it! Feeling snoopy and checking closets now :3


----------



## Le Ham

Idk if it quite counts as a thing I "learned" but rather discovered:

I've been listening to the in-game radio, and in one of the commercial breaks I heard the 3 p.m. tune from _New Leaf_ play. That's such a cool easter egg!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Oh and I also learned you can customize the vintage TV tray! Great, because I really wasn't feeling that green surface...


----------



## Rubombee

Sometimes when you're listening to a convo between two villagers, your character will react to what they say!


----------



## Sicariana

TIL villagers can interact with the Exercise Ball item.


----------



## JackABee

TIL that the fountain decoration does a water show on the hour. Look at your fountains at 4:00, for example. The top part of the fountain will spray water high in the air!


----------



## Insulaire

You can tell if a tool is about to break by going to sell something to the Nook boys. If it’s on its last legs, it will be faded out in your pocket inventory and won’t be clickable to sell

***EDIT*** This isn’t accurate, sorry! It’s whatever tool you’re holding when you enter the shop. Sorry for the bad intel!


----------



## absol

til that one blue rose wreath sells for 20k


----------



## Insulaire

I only recently realized that every item/decor piece in every villager’s home can be acquired in the game, so you could live in a mirror of a character’s home with enough effort on tracking everything down with trades etc


----------



## Red Cat

Insulaire said:


> You can tell if a tool is about to break by going to sell something to the Nook boys. If it’s on its last legs, it will be faded out in your pocket inventory and won’t be clickable to sell


Are you sure you weren't holding the tool? You can't sell or store a tool you're currently holding. It would be cool if this also applied to damaged tools you aren't holding.


----------



## sigh

til that star fragments are supposed to be/look like konpeito


----------



## Insulaire

Red Cat said:


> Are you sure you weren't holding the tool? You can't sell or store a tool you're currently holding. It would be cool if this also applied to damaged tools you aren't holding.


Hmm, I don’t recall, but I may have been. Will have to monitor to see if I was wrong, thanks for flagging this!


----------



## Cethosia

I recently learned that there are a lot of different programs on the tvs in game, and one of those is the weather forecast. This actually tells you what weather it will be for you with a picture. The forecast of 06:15, 07:45, and 11:45 tell you what weather it will be that day, the forecast of 18:30 and 22:45 tells you what weather it will be the next day. If only the news would tell me if I had any special visitors...


----------



## kojuuro

Sulky said:


> til that star fragments are supposed to be/look like konpeito


Omg I never made that connection until now :O  Now I can't unsee it.  I wonder if there's meaning behind it but it explains all the different colours!


----------



## marea

I just met Pudge on an island today and found out tha he has a new catchphrase, It is "golly". Just why?!! his old one was fine -__-


----------



## Clock

I know this is kind of ridiculous, but right now I learned that villagers will give the amazed reaction when you buy an item they are viewing.


----------



## Sloom

IF VILLAGERS ARE AWAKE LATE AT NIGHT IN THEIR HOUSE, THERE'S A CHANCE THEY'LL BE WEARING A NIGHTGOWN!!!!!!!






it's almost 2am here, I just had to share this as soon as I saw it.
I've been awake late at night many times and gone into houses, but I've never seen this before. not sure if it's old news lol


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

TIL (maybe late to the game) that villagers can leave one of their furniture (or clothing) items behind in the recycling bin after they move!

I was cycling villagers out last night and today, and all five villagers left a piece of furniture/clothing behind.
I got a mom rug, a golden casket, an asteroid, and a couple other things but those were the cooler ones lmao.


----------



## wednesdaylaw

Crossing123 said:


> I know this is kind of ridiculous, but right now I learned that villagers will give the amazed reaction when you buy an item they are viewing.


I did that on accident ToT. Robin was looking at one of the single-purchase items saying "It's so expensive, but I'd feel bad if it were sold out," so I bought it with the intention of gifting it to her. But instead it just made her go


----------



## JKDOS

I got my first non-amiibo camper today. Today I learned you can asked them to move in without winning their game, and it only takes about 2-3 minutes of your time.


----------



## Frequency

JKDOS said:


> I got my first non-amiibo camper today. Today I learned you can asked them to move in without winning their game, and it only takes about 2-3 minutes of your time.



I hear the only downside of this is that you're not able to choose who to kick out?


----------



## JKDOS

Frequency said:


> I hear the only downside of this is that you're not able to choose who to kick out?



You sort of can, you just have to quit without saving and try again. May take some time, but gets the job done.


----------



## fuzzdebell

I found out that if we bring our villagers for the first time to Harv's Island, we will unlock their posters' tab at Nook Shopping, very suprising and nice. I'm glad we had photoshoot with Phoebe before she left. She did not send me any picture (sad, not even a letter) so I'm glad I can buy her poster.


----------



## Insulaire

Today I learned yellow hyacinths come loaded with baggage


----------



## victoriae350

The Nintendo switch app has a keyboard function I can use to communicate effectively in the game


----------



## absol

JKDOS said:


> I got my first non-amiibo camper today. Today I learned you can asked them to move in without winning their game, and it only takes about 2-3 minutes of your time.


oh how did you do that
do you say you don't wanna play?


----------



## Neechan

Tuesday, I had wisp (along with Celeste and kicks) and I learned the hard way to not get knocked out by a scorpion/tarantula while collecting the spirit pieces or you lose them and you have to start all over again (I had to save and reload and do the quest all over again...)


----------



## angelmutt

Rosie Moon said:


> I learned that Zucker looks adorable in a pink jumper.
> 
> View attachment 243191


babie

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

i learned:

1. you can buy your villager posters after taking pictures with them at harvs island
2.. someone made a path that matches the plaza stone, which is something ive been looking for for a long time


----------



## whimsycreator

Something that I had realized embarrassingly late: *There’s far more stuff inside the changing rooms at Able Sisters.*

Stupid Mable did NOT explain that to me well at all. Or maybe my comprehension skills just aren’t that great.


----------



## Lazaros

unfortunately, i cannot bolt and charge at a scorpion like i do with tarantulas. i messed up and now i yet have to see one of those again, what a pain.


----------



## Feraligator

thatawkwardkid said:


> TIL if Wisp is on a different level and you're feeling lazy you can just smack him with a net and get his attention. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256473
> View attachment 256474


I did this yesterday, he turned around, literally made eye contact with me, and then decided to still disintegrate into nothingness


----------



## Red Cat

I learned that if it rains at any time during the day, then stops raining, any new flowers you plant will still automatically be watered even if they are planted after it stopped raining.


----------



## Aliya

I learned this yesterday when Audie moved out that a villager in boxes will disappear immediately after the visitor picking them up leaves (just the boxes will remain). I knew they had the "I moved out" sign on their door outside. I went into in her house so I could say goodbye again prior to the visitor leaving, but she was gone once they flew off my island.


----------



## Meira

I learned today that you can adjust the volume of KK Slider songs without having to adjust your overall switch volume.


----------



## Mello

Today, I learned that this was Bob's true form. Imagine my surprise.


----------



## Insulaire

No lazy could possibly have defined muscle structure


----------



## Romaki

Insulaire said:


> No lazy could possibly have defined muscle structure



It's from all the yawning. 

I learned today that Able Sisters won't kick you out on closing time, but Nook's Cranny will.


----------



## bluetortis26

Romaki said:


> It's from all the yawning.
> 
> I learned today that Able Sisters won't kick you out on closing time, but Nook's Cranny will.


Lol I was just doing that, I was in Nook's Cranny and I realized it was 10 but then they kicked me out


----------



## Insulaire

Nook Boys are ruthless af


----------



## Cethosia

Today I learned Saharah seems to leave at midnight


----------



## BigBadButterfree

I don't know if this is an "I've learned" or just something interesting I've noticed but C.J seems to hang around one place I. Your town, only moving and walking small amounts, and Flick will walk all around your island and not stay in one spot.


----------



## Corrie

I just learned yesterday that you can use a mirror to change your face and hair.


----------



## bluetortis26

BigBadButterfree said:


> I don't know if this is an "I've learned" or just something interesting I've noticed but C.J seems to hang around one place I. Your town, only moving and walking small amounts, and Flick will walk all around your island and not stay in one spot.


OMG I noticed that! CJ was here today and he was only walking around between Rooney's House and the river, I was like "When are you ever going to move?"


----------



## JKDOS

mentali said:


> oh how did you do that
> do you say you don't wanna play?



You just lose the game and continue talking to them. Eventually they stop asking you to play and talk about moving in. I lost 3 games in a row. The 4th conversation was about moving in.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that the option "let's talk weeds" with Leif isn't about hiring him to pick weeds for you, it's to be able to sell him weeds for double the usual price.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

bluetortis26 said:


> OMG I noticed that! CJ was here today and he was only walking around between Rooney's House and the river, I was like "When are you ever going to move?"


Yeah! He's easy to find! But the few times I've had Flick he's so hard to find, and the last time I decided to follow him and he literally walked around the whole island.


----------



## JKDOS

mentali said:


> oh how did you do that
> do you say you don't wanna play?



I guess I was wrong. I didn't realise you have to asked them a handful amount of times to move in and then win their game.


----------



## GDarling

Today I learned that leaving your spoiled turnips on the ground causes ants and flies to spawn that you can catch


----------



## Leebles

I accidentally hit an instrument with my shovel once and the sound was really funny. I didn't know you could do that


----------



## Romaki

The tambourine is an item you can hold and play, but you can also place it on the ground and the villagers will play it.


----------



## Rubombee

Romaki said:


> The tambourine is an item you can hold and play, but you can also place it on the ground and the villagers will play it.


Same thing with the ocarina! And the pan flute as well, I assume.


----------



## Luella

Today I learned that you can hang items on the wall that are completely flat (like a poster or a painting) right behind objects that are on the ground.

I'm in this purgatory of decorating just one room in my house for even longer now...


----------



## LuchaSloth

I didn't learn this today...but a while ago...

If it's raining, and you have headphones on...there are actually different sounds for the rain based on where you are. If you stand by Nooks or a villager house with a tin roof, then you hear the sound of rain on tin...and if you go stand near a wooden or thatched roof, it sounds much more nuanced. You can also hear the fire of tiki-torches when the wind blows. They actually make that flickering sound that a torch makes when it's being blown on.


----------



## cloudmask

i learned today that you can't move someone's house on their move-in day. lucky just moved in and was unpacking today, and he moved into the plot that i have to move before i can finish construction in that neighborhood. i asked tom if we could move lucky's house and he said "lucky just arrived, wouldn't it be in poor taste to ask him to move already?" which honestly gave me a chuckle lmao. hopefully i can move his house tomorrow so i can actually keep going with construction


----------



## Lady Timpani

If you’re in a building while there are shooting stars, you can hear them go by! I’m not sure if this only applies to meteor showers, as I’ve never heard them before.


----------



## xxxxnatalie

villagers can gift you art


----------



## amemome

I didn't learn this today, but I did learn that you can't wish on shooting stars while sitting  I don't understand why...


----------



## JKDOS

My guide book arrived. TIL meteor showers are rarer than we think


----------



## Neechan

amemome said:


> I didn't learn this today, but I did learn that you can't wish on shooting stars while sitting  I don't understand why...


I think you can’t do this in nl either....


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned there's no way to get a second point to the K.K. Mania counter on a Saturday, neither as the host or the visitor. You probably have to visit a concert on the next day (from a time traveler) to get your counter up more quickly. Without it, the achievement takes years.


----------



## Miss Misty

Today I learned (probably late to the party but oh well) that putting K.K. songs in one stereo makes them accessible to all stereos. I thought it was specific to which one you put them in so I've been keeping my songs in storage. Frees up a few slots in my storage, at least.


----------



## swifterly

Ok so I may just be thick, but today I learned that when you pick up a lost item and select it in your inventory, there is an "Investigate" option that describes the item to you, so you can guess who it belongs to!

In past games you just had to ask everyone until you found the right person, so I never thought to examine it in my inventory!! Now it suddenly makes sense how villagers were telling me "How could you think this was mine??" and were able to point me to the right person lmao


----------



## Feraligator

BigBadButterfree said:


> I don't know if this is an "I've learned" or just something interesting I've noticed but C.J seems to hang around one place I. Your town, only moving and walking small amounts, and Flick will walk all around your island and not stay in one spot.


I noticed this too! The last few times he's appeared in the same spot as well for me, it makes selling things to him so easy. I always lose Flick though lol


----------



## swifterly

Oh, also, just in case you're in the same boat:

It took me an _embarrassingly_ long time to realize all my friends weren't actually typing "I'm online!" with the exact same punctuation and spelling every time they started the game. Like, embarrassingly. I assumed they had just all picked up the habit. I only figured it out when I messaged a friend back and they acted like they hadn't wanted to be noticed despite the fact that they just broadcasted "I'm online!" I was taking it as an open invitation for multiplayer the entire time ._.

I feel like they should make it "[playername] is online!" or give the online messages a different color or something to make it more obvious that it's an automated message, and avoid confusing dumb people like me ._.

i was on the brink of asking my friend why they always typed that and i'm just so glad it didn't come to that


----------



## Romaki

One of my villagers was singing, I went to change the song from the only jukebox I had outside and when I walked past her again she was immediately singing the new one instead of my action stopping her singing.


----------



## Romaki

I guess I'll share this image here too, courtesy of r/AnimalCrossing.


----------



## Morningowl

My friend is new to animal crossing and she just learned what cataloging other people’s items is xD


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> I guess I'll share this image here too, courtesy of r/AnimalCrossing.



I've gotten Celeste multiple nights with no shooting stars or meteor showers ( With overcast) Does that mean a shooting stars and meteor showers were guaranteed to happen sometime before 5am?

On the other side, last week, Isabelle said I was having a meteor shower. I stayed up until 11pm, I didn't see a single shooting star, and did not see Celeste at all.

Also, I've had Redd on a Saturday, so that is a possibility


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I learned that birthday celebrants stay in their house all day. Happy birthday to my dearest Pekoe!


----------



## Poltergeist101

I just barely realized I could use the map app on other peoples islands (and it shows their island and not mine), makes it so much easier to find who’s crafting when they use the name of the villager (I’ve been running around looking at the signs in front of their houses).


----------



## Shellzilla_515

1. That you have limited tries to convince your camper to live in your town. I learned this the hard way when I was constantly guessing what cards to choose. I lost three times and blew it. And when I tried to convince that camper again, they didn't budge sadly. And guess who it was? It was Whitney...

2. The footprints in the sand are shaped differently depending on the animal.

3. The footprints you leave by the waves disappear almost instantly compared to just walking on sand and seeing those footprints staying there for a little while.

4. When I went to Photopia and dragged my villagers in the air, I heard metal clanking. Turns out the noise was coming from Sterling! I'm assuming his metal helmet is making the noise. Please let me know if metallic clothing does this as well, especially to Knox!


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

That villagers have certain hobbies along with their personalities. It explains why I never see Coco running around but Bob is ALWAYS running. It's cute tho so I don't mind haha


----------



## swifterly

Shellzilla said:


> 1. That you have limited tries to convince your camper to live in your town. I learned this the hard way when I was constantly guessing what cards to choose. I lost three times and blew it. And when I tried to convince that camper again, they didn't budge sadly. And guess who it was? It was Whitney...



This is untrue actually! If you talk to them enough times, they will eventually give you another shot at the card game, or even just agree to move in if you've asked them enough times. Sometimes it can take a really long time for the option to come up again (I spent over ten minutes just talking to Sprinkle over and over and over again today) but eventually, it will happen


----------



## Shellzilla_515

swifterly said:


> This is untrue actually! If you talk to them enough times, they will eventually give you another shot at the card game, or even just agree to move in if you've asked them enough times. Sometimes it can take a really long time for the option to come up again (I spent over ten minutes just talking to Sprinkle over and over and over again today) but eventually, it will happen



Interesting! You see, even when I had the option to try and move Whitney in after a few times of playing the card game, she said something along the lines of still living on her previous island despite its flaws and refuse to take my offer. Maybe it's just me after all. I did keep spamming through the dialogue so I might have missed something. I'm still bummed out that I wasn't able to get her, but we can't get everything that we want.

On the topic of this thread, the sound design is really great! When it rains, you can hear the raindrops pitter patter on the roofs. When inside your house and play the radio, it seems to muffle out ever so slightly depending on where the camera is or where the radio is facing.


----------



## Reploid

Shellzilla said:


> Interesting! You see, even when I had the option to try and move Whitney in after a few times of playing the card game, she said something along the lines of still living on her previous island despite its flaws and refuse to take my offer. Maybe it's just me after all. I did keep spamming through the dialogue so I might have missed something. I'm still bummed out that I wasn't able to get her, but we can't get everything that we want.
> 
> On the topic of this thread, the sound design is really great! When it rains, you can hear the raindrops pitter patter on the roofs. When inside your house and play the radio, it seems to muffle out ever so slightly depending on where the camera is or where the radio is facing.


I had to ask Raymond for over 30 mins. He kept saying no and I kept losing at his games. You just have to be persistent!


----------



## Cethosia

Shellzilla said:


> Interesting! You see, even when I had the option to try and move Whitney in after a few times of playing the card game, she said something along the lines of still living on her previous island despite its flaws and refuse to take my offer. Maybe it's just me after all. I did keep spamming through the dialogue so I might have missed something. I'm still bummed out that I wasn't able to get her, but we can't get everything that we want.
> 
> On the topic of this thread, the sound design is really great! When it rains, you can hear the raindrops pitter patter on the roofs. When inside your house and play the radio, it seems to muffle out ever so slightly depending on where the camera is or where the radio is facing.


I actually had something like that happen with Gaston. He mentioned multiple times he just couldn't leave his home. I eventually managed to get him to move into the last of my 10 plots a few weeks ago.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I learned that, if you catch a scorpion/tarantula in front of your villagers, they’ll sigh with relief instead of clapping


----------



## Le Ham

TIL my Nook Inc slippers now make the sound of a normal shoe when I walk around in them. That's probably not supposed to happen...


----------



## Llunavale

A new day starts at 5am in New Horizons, not 6am like it had done in previous games...
Maybe common knowledge by now but I had no idea and was not prepared for it


----------



## Cyku

A while ago I learned that I can move items with my inventory with holding A on them... I know, I'm fast xD And I learned how to stop like a boss when I'm running - using net while running with B!


----------



## Romaki

Today I got pinged on an unreachable upper level while terraforming. I'm surprised that's possible, but I had enough time to get down.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that pressing - allows you to see other people's passes and gives you the ability to report them.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Today I learned that villagers have specified hobbies! I would've never guessed it. I just always thought Tangy singing more than the others or Audie working out almost nonstop was just...a thing they did sometimes, lol. But now I know!


----------



## pochy

Today i learned that villagers will smile if you put on the clothes they just gave you!


----------



## stiney

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that the town hall still has a crafting spot.


THAT'S WHAT THAT BALLOON IS?


----------



## Romaki

stiney said:


> THAT'S WHAT THAT BALLOON IS?



Right? It looks like decoration, I only clicked on it by accident.


----------



## stiney

bellalorule said:


> The easiest way to get the most items out of Sahara for the cheapest price
> 
> If you buy and a medium and a large rug (3,500 bells) you get enough tickets for a free wallpaper/flooring and you get 3 items for 500 bells more than just buying a wall or flooring



If you buy all three sizes each day, then every fifth visit you get two free items. 

I learned belatedly: you can buy mysterious wallpaper and flooring once each Saharah visit, not just trade in tickets to get them.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Insulaire said:


> I learned that unlike when you hand a villager a gift from a ten stack, mailing them a present from a ten stack mails them all ten... hope you enjoy 5k worth of apples, Whitney


Same with wrapping stacks. At least that was a less costly mistake.


----------



## Neechan

Shellzilla said:


> 4. When I went to Photopia and dragged my villagers in the air, I heard metal clanking. Turns out the noise was coming from Sterling! I'm assuming his metal helmet is making the noise. Please let me know if metallic clothing does this as well, especially to Knox!



to answer that yes, Knox does make that noise when being dragged around, and so far, I only have the iron armor (that I know is metallic) and it clanks as well


----------



## stiney

Sicariana said:


> please tell me I'm not late to the party to realize *YOU CAN SPEED UP DIALOGUE BY HOLDING DOWN THE 'B' BUTTON
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


Or by holding down the shoulder buttons. I usually do the right shoulder button and use A or B to continue.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Kadori said:


> Today I learned, I might have the same island map as you @Pyoopi  from looking at that rock. this is a spoopy coincidence.


I have that same exact rock, too. Right exit river? Pond in the upper left corner on a third level cliff and the river source on the uppermost right cliff?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today I learned that you can actually close and open blinds/shutters on your windows in your house. It was pretty neat!


----------



## stiney

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> If you select a fake painting or statue from the ‘Tell Me’ option, Blathers will not give you any interesting facts about the piece.
> 
> I kinda figured, but also... I love the facts he gives :c


Aw, it would be neat if you got facts about famous forgers/forgeries like the Spanish Forger.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Imbri said:


> I've tried this, and all I get is something like, "It appears to be a lost book". But the first villager I talk to will tell me who it belongs to.


You get hints based on your friendship level with the owner.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Romaki said:


> It's from all the yawning.
> 
> I learned today that Able Sisters won't kick you out on closing time, but Nook's Cranny will.


If you have a dialogue open with them they won't kick you out right at 10, otherwise, 10 pm strikes and you get booted.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

starlightsong said:


> Someone might've already posted this, but...
> View attachment 251691
> i randomly, accidentally discovered that you can place things on top of the drink and snack machines and i still can't believe i never knew that.



It never would have occurred to me to even try that.  Wow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

There were three wooden stools this morning near resident services. Stitches and Sterling sat on them and were sipping on oolong tea.


----------



## Flygon

Yesterday I finally figure out where the dot to see the extinction event view in the museum was. Only took me twoish months, lol.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Animals reading books make different expressions like suprise or frowning. Im chilling on my couch by nooks while Daisy is reading.

Animals have different phone case patterns. So cute.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



BigBadButterfree said:


> Today I learned that chopping down a palm tree does NOT let you sit on the stump like other trees.
> 
> Very sad.



Are you sure it was full grown im pretty sure it worked for me but might be remembering incorrectly lol


----------



## Luella

I just saw a streamer on Youtube use a party popper to chase off a wasp.

Just... what?! I must carry a party popper at all times now.


----------



## Romaki

A villager had the thought bubble and when I talked to him he just said that "talking to me took away his worries". He's also the villager I have the highest friendship with and I gave him a present beforehand that he didn't like. No idea what that means, but I thought it'd be interesting to share. I'm also currently bullying another villager to move away.


----------



## Lisha

Romaki said:


> A villager had the thought bubble and when I talked to him he just said that "talking to me took away his worries". He's also the villager I have the highest friendship with and I gave him a present beforehand that he didn't like. No idea what that means, but I thought it'd be interesting to share. I'm also currently bullying another villager to move away.


Bullying animals in this game does not influence whether they will ask to move. It is random and this has been corroborated by dataminers.


----------



## Romaki

Lisha said:


> Bullying animals in this game does not influence whether they will ask to move. It is random and this has been corroborated by dataminers.



Aw that sucks, I really don't want to miss my "speak to all villagers" achievement because of him. This makes things more random.


----------



## Weedity

Lisha said:


> Bullying animals in this game does not influence whether they will ask to move. It is random and this has been corroborated by dataminers.



Pretty sure they found out that hitting them with a net loses 3 points of friendship and gifting them trash loses one point of friendship. However I am not sure if friendship levels determines who moves or not sooo


----------



## Lisha

Weedity said:


> Pretty sure they found out that hitting them with a net loses 3 points of friendship and gifting them trash loses one point of friendship. However I am not sure if friendship levels determines who moves or not sooo


Friendship levels do not affect villager move-outs. ^^


----------



## kojuuro

If wisp is on your island, someone else visiting won't see him!  They can see his spirit parts though.


----------



## xxxxnatalie

the music in nook's cranny changes before they close and....it's beautiful


----------



## Blueskyy

Luella said:


> I just saw a streamer on Youtube use a party popper to chase off a wasp.
> 
> Just... what?! I must carry a party popper at all times now.


Yeah TagBackTv did that on his hunt for Bluebae tonight.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



xxxxnatalie said:


> the music in nook's cranny changes before they close and....it's beautiful


This was a feature in New Leaf too. It’s the last 20 minutes music. It makes me sad but also makes me frantic that I need to hurry and sell everything in my pockets haha.


----------



## Imbri

The railing in the aquarium by the ocean tank (where the anchovy ball is) and the stairs going to the abyss is decorated with fish and shell cutouts. I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been doing the stamp rally again. I've always just focused on the tanks, but looking around for the stands has me seeing things I've missed all this time!


----------



## Rubombee

You _can_ catalog posters you don't have the villagers nor amiibos of! They don't appear in your posters section of Nook Shopping but if you look up "posters" they'll be here!


----------



## Sophie23

I just learned you need a house plot If you want to invite a villager from someone else’s island~ (If their villager is in boxes)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It was raining on my island again earlier today. I walked up to one of my villagers holding an umbrella and heard raindrops hitting it. I'm still being blown away by the sound design.
I was messing around changing wallpapers and floorings in my house. It was sunny at the time and all the lights were off. I noticed that the colour of the lighting in my room changes ever so slightly depending on what wallpaper or flooring is being used. For example, if I use a yellow-painted wallpaper, the lighting has a slightly warmer colour. If I were to use the backyard flooring, the lighting would have a slightly cooler colour, and so on. Even to these smallest details, Nintendo got it down!


----------



## th8827

I learned that I can show Celeste a Zodiac Fragment in order to hear a story from her.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

-Walking up to a window in your house and pressing A would allow you to close curtains.

-Hopkins is an inflatable villager.


----------



## Holla

Today I learned that each villager has a hobby that influences what they do. For example Audie’s hobby is fitness so she’s often working out and Cyd despite being a cranky has a hobby in music so he’s almost always singing on my island more than anyone else. It’s super cute!


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263308358888521728


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Today my husband and I discovered that the skull wallpaper glows in the dark!! Takes about a minute to reach its full glowy strength

*Before:*




*After:*


----------



## Crawkey

Found out Gulliver falls asleep again after a player visits your island (presumably only if you haven’t finished his quest for the day yet?). Luckily doesn’t take forever to wake him up again. :]


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I learned today that you can only purchase one art regardless if you visit other people's islands who has Redd visiting them.

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Holla said:


> Today I learned that each villager has a hobby that influences what they do. For example Audie’s hobby is fitness so she’s often working out and Cyd despite being a cranky has a hobby in music so he’s almost always singing on my island more than anyone else. It’s super cute!



This is why I dislike Audie now. She exercises more than my jock villager. Maybe she should change her personality into a jock.


----------



## Holla

> This is why I dislike Audie now. She exercises more than my jock villager. Maybe she should change her personality into a jock.



I don’t mind it actually. It kinda makes sense for Peppy villagers to have fitness as a hobby considering they are always so full of energy. To each their own though.


----------



## jefflomacy

Only learned yesterday that you can dig up money trees and move them. I wanted to move a sapling a bit further away from a plot I was planning for a new rose garden and figured I was foregoing the bells the sapling bell tree would yield later. Pleasantly surprised to learn that isn't the case.


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that when you craft them, the DIY cards not only get a checkmark but they also apparently become shiny! I never noticed, learned it in a thread here, and will probably go check as soon as I open my game again xD


----------



## Insulaire

Rubombee said:


> TIL that when you craft them, the DIY cards not only get a checkmark but they also apparently become shiny! I never noticed, learned it in a thread here, and will probably go check as soon as I open my game again xD


I had to check myself after seeing that DIY thread. They’re little acorns that turn from pale dark to pale light when you’ve crafted ‘em


----------



## trashpedia

Today I realized that Raymond looks like Arcade Ganon from Fallout: New Vegas 





I'm not sorry


----------



## amyahh

Today I learned that if you reached max capacity w/ villagers & invite an amiibo card, they have to visit your island 3 times before making the decision to move in & giving you the choice who to move out. Not sure if this is the case for all players though !


----------



## xara

today i learnt how to get all the golden tools - asides from the slingshot and assuming about the rod and net, i had no idea lol


----------



## Red Cat

I learned that a shovel will never break while hitting a rock for materials or bells. I kept crafting a fresh shovel every day for hitting rocks because I was afraid they would break in the middle of hitting a rock, but I did some testing and found out that wasn't necessary. So I think it's a good idea to have a separate shovel just for hitting rocks because it will never break if you only use it for that while the durability of your "digging" shovel won't be reduced if you don't use it on rocks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

xxxxnatalie said:


> the music in nook's cranny changes before they close and....it's beautiful


This is apparently a reference to a thing that they do very commonly in Japan. They play "Auld Lang Syne" before stores close to let customers know it's time to leave.


----------



## Insulaire

xara said:


> today i learnt how to get all the golden tools - asides from the slingshot and assuming about the rod and net, i had no idea lol


So no one has to Google:
Axe: DIY comes to you after you break 100 axes (stone or regular) 
Shovel: Help Gulliver 30 times (tracked via Nook Miles achievement square)
Watering Can: Isabelle gives it to you when you receive your first five star rating


----------



## Meira

I learned that anyone that visits your island shows up in your Switch's 'Users You've Played With' so someone who looks you up can add you as a friend without having to give your FC to them.


----------



## chlostick

Today I learned that in the night my island music is D'angelo - Untitled.  A bit sexual for such a game LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another subtle detail I noticed while playing. While I pulled up my phone in Redd's ship, I noticed that there was a glowing effect around the phone UI. Outside, however, it's totally absent. It seems like the glowing effect will occur if you're in dark areas. The intensity seems to differ too if you're in your house with all the lights off, but still have the blinds open to let the sun in.


----------



## Romaki

amyahh said:


> Today I learned that if you reached max capacity w/ villagers & invite an amiibo card, they have to visit your island 3 times before making the decision to move in & giving you the choice who to move out. Not sure if this is the case for all players though !



All amiibos work like that on purpose. If you have a normal camper they can also kick someone out randomly, you can close the game and retry it until you get the villager you want removed.


----------



## alpacalypse

today i learned that your villager's legs are adjusted if they're standing on different elevations! o:





iirc it works for inclines, too~


----------



## Sloom

this is something I learned a couple of days ago, but I just wanted to give a PSA:

all mom's and gulliver's furniture items are CUSTOMISABLE (provided they have variations).
I see tons of shops in nook's cranny every day selling mom's/gulliver stuff and almost every time they separately list the colours, and I was also under the impression that they weren't customisable until very recently despite the fact that I deliberately went out of my way to collect them all ;;

I also believe birthday items are customisable and I was really shocked to find out just how much store-bought stuff can be customised too. like you still have to buy the different variants but they'll let you recolour the mattress on a bed etc. super rad. 
possibly obvious to people who have actually done interior decoration already lol


----------



## xara

today i learned that the jewel beetle is valuable,,,, ive scared so many of them off :c


----------



## dino

today i learned that when you wand-egister an outfit you are wearing, you revert back into your skivvies after you close the menu


----------



## ForeverSoaring

It’s probably obvious to people who have been playing longer than me, but learned a couple of days ago that you only get the best friends app when you have someone visit your island. If you are visiting someone else’s island first, you won’t get the app, and you won’t show up in their friends list.


----------



## Mello

Sherb is a guy...


----------



## eggbae

I only learned today that holding down the [o] button records a video.. crying from all the missed opportunities...

and if you place a frog down you can hear it ribbit!


----------



## lilis

TIL Omg if you press A to see the photos of villagers, it'll tell you the back has writing and gives your their zodiac, birthday and favorite sayings.  found by accident


----------



## lana.

I learned that if you double tap the A button while crafting items, you can speed it up! I always thought that it couldn’t speed up because when I tried I would always hit the B button instead


----------



## bricoleling

Altarium said:


> Today I learned complaining to Isabelle about a resident's clothes won't remove the outfit from their wardrobe. It will simply make them change into their default outfit for a bit until they decide to change to something else in their wardrobe again.
> 
> I complained about Julian's clothes, went to his house, saw he had gone back to his default shirt, checked his wardrobe and saw the shirt I gave him was still there. Within the next hour he was wearing said shirt again as if nothing happened.
> 
> Don't know if it's a glitch but it sure does seem like a pointless feature.


Wait, how do you check their  wardrobe?


----------



## eggbae

bricoleling said:


> Wait, how do you check their  wardrobe?



if they have a closet or drawer in their house check it and it should show all their given clothes


----------



## JKDOS

Your villagers can send you fake art in the mail 

Why did you do this to me Graham?!

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



eggbae said:


> I only learned today that holding down the [o] button records a video.. crying from all the missed opportunities...
> 
> and if you place a frog down you can hear it ribbit!



That works on nearly all Switch games, so you know. It's a Switch feature, and not a New Horizons feature.


----------



## Kirara

Today I learned, if a villager has left your island, he/she will leave an item from their house inside the box at resident service as a memento for you.
It made me sad when I accidentally found a scorpio lamp from Julian


----------



## Lurrdoc

Today I learned you can use the recycle bin at resident services to store trees you've dug up. Can't put em in house storage, but u can fit 'em there.


----------



## Reploid

Lurrdoc said:


> Today I learned you can use the recycle bin at resident services to store trees you've dug up. Can't put em in house storage, but u can fit 'em there.


Thanks for the tip! TIL


----------



## Rubombee

Lurrdoc said:


> Today I learned you can use the recycle bin at resident services to store trees you've dug up. Can't put em in house storage, but u can fit 'em there.


WOW! Now we just have to find out if they stay there or disappear eventually


----------



## kendallrosee

Today I learned that you can inspect lost items in your inventory for a clue about who it belongs to!


----------



## marlasinger

Lurrdoc said:


> Today I learned you can use the recycle bin at resident services to store trees you've dug up. Can't put em in house storage, but u can fit 'em there.



How do you put anything in the recycle bin?? I could only ever taking things out of it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I learned that if you take a long break from playing (over two weeks) when you walk out your house your character will yawn and their hair will be messy and you will quickly restyle it back to how it was. Thought that was cute.


----------



## Lurrdoc

marlasinger said:


> How do you put anything in the recycle bin?? I could only ever taking things out of it.



Like so. It does require a 2nd resident on your island + a 2nd controller, but I think it's neato. I wouldn't really recommend this user btw. As they tend to use hacks, but this method isn't hacking.


----------



## Rubombee

Oh right, I keep forgetting about these:
- When you're placing fences, you'll keep being able to build it until you've used the whole _individual stack_ and not all the fence of that type you have in your inventory! Discovered this when I grabbed 4 pieces of fence one by one and tried building them all before stacking them.
- aand i forgot the 2nd one again sghxbjd i hope i can remember it someday


----------



## Romaki

eggbae said:


> I only learned today that holding down the [o] button records a video.. crying from all the missed opportunities...
> 
> and if you place a frog down you can hear it ribbit!



If you didn't realize yet, it also records the last 30 seconds actually. Very helpful if you ever want to reread something.


----------



## jefflomacy

Villagers sometimes sing in their houses. Moe was singing Two Days Ago in his home, which is his song in this game instead of his previous, KK Ragtime. Has anyone else ever experienced this? Would love to hear of others who have.


----------



## Red Cat

A fan will cause plants to shake when it's blowing at them. It's a nice little touch.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that three villagers craft in a day, not two as I assumed. 

Edit: Or is it every 3 hours? Google confuses me...


----------



## JKDOS

Rubombee said:


> WOW! Now we just have to find out if they stay there or disappear eventually



I think the stuff stays in there indefinitely until it gets full. Then the older stuff gets deleted first.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Romaki said:


> Today I learned that three villagers craft in a day, not two as I assumed.
> 
> Edit: Or is it every 3 hours? Google confuses me...



I think both. 3 per day, and each session lasts 3 hours.


----------



## Sweetley

Today, I just find out that you can actually give Celeste star fragments and she will tell you something about them. I met her so often on my island, yet never knew that this is possible.


----------



## moonbox

Scrapper said:


> Today, I just find out that you can actually give Celeste star fragments and she will tell you something about them. I met her so often on my island, yet never knew that this is possible.



So _that's_ what she meant by asking her to tell you stories about the constellations! Who'd have thought to save them to give to her?


----------



## Red Cat

I learned that fleas are not the only bug problem villagers can have. Apple was sitting on a tree stump and when I got close to her, a violin beetle flew out of her ***.


----------



## dino

til just how much faster cataloging can be done if you use the four corner's method instead of walking to each item and picking it up!
four corners: you stand in the center of four cataloging items and instead of walking, you just turn your character and rapidly pick up all the items, then move to another four square and do it again.

OO
_X
OO 

much more efficient than

X -> O  X-> O X-> O


----------



## Hydrangea028

Today I learned that if a visitor come to your island, the furnitures which you put outdoor and not in leaf form cannot be put back into your pocket when the visitor is here. I had to make the trader visited once again. I am really thankful for the trader’s patience.


----------



## Rize

Pressing the “-“ sign can directly take you back to your island if your on someone else’s island lol


----------



## overlord

I earned the Nook Miles for popping over 300 balloons - and then saw a Golden balloon.  It had the recipe for a Golden Slingshot.


----------



## Insulaire

This is embarrassing but I’ve been playing for two months now and I only figured out today how to edit and move around stuff on my interior walls using the editor (toggle on your options!!!). Before I had to just position myself just right over and over to throw it correct on my wall. This is... way easier


----------



## Fendi

According to this thread, that villagers craft at three different time slots throughout the day. I honestly thought that it was only once. 

I try to always visit my villagers everyday at least once, but now I know I should be doing it at least three times in during different times to get the most DIYs out of it.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Rize said:


> Pressing the “-“ sign can directly take you back to your island if your on someone else’s island lol



Please don't do this! It can cause problems for anyone playing during that session, and can corrupt save files, as I understand it. Leave via the airport!


----------



## Insulaire

Rize said:


> Pressing the “-“ sign can directly take you back to your island if your on someone else’s island lol


Seriously, do not do this.


----------



## Le Ham

Yesterday I learned the art room expands on your donations like the fish and bug rooms do. Spike sent me a real warrior statue yesterday, and when I put it in the museum a bunch of little ones appeared along with it.

I also learned when you place a partially transparent pattern over a path, you can see the shape of the path's tiles/bricks/etc in the pattern. Might be useful if you ever wanted to paint your paths a different color.


----------



## chlostick

I recently learned you can just kick the dirt back in a hole you dig! So much easier since I finding digging accurately challenging lol


----------



## Fendi

Today (or last night rather), I learned that hitting Wisp with a net will prompt him to talk with you and the entire sequence of finding his ghost pieces will commence. After that, hitting him with a net again will prompt him to say that you should be looking for his pieces, and that he's not one of them


----------



## zato

today i leaned that if you point the camera at kicks and wait he'll flip a coin it's so freaking cute! i adore kicks so much and i really miss him having a permanent shop where i can see him/talk to him everyday.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

I learned that if you interact with the cat tree from the front the little tassel toy moves and if you do it enough times a cats meow is heard!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I wore zori slippers today and noticed something. It makes different footstep noises whenever I walk. The sounds play when I'm walking on hard surfaces such as dirt paths, inclines, and the plaza. However, the sound is absent when walking on grass or sand!

It's more of an exclusive thing on my island. I thought I would look up my villagers on nookipedia. Turns out I sorta pulled a Smash Bros. everyone is here without even knowing! I'm only counting the 5 main games and not the spinoffs.

Those who made their debut in the first Animal Crossing are Patty, Carrie, Rocco, Gruff, Bea, and Queenie!

The one villager who debuted in Wild World is Stitches!

The lonely villager who debuted in City Folk is Sterling!

The single villager who debuted in New Leaf is Diva!

And lastly, the only villager who debuted in New Horizons is Raymond (obviously)!

The veteran villagers that have appeared through all five games are Patty, Rocco, and Queenie!

I'm not sure if this information is accurate so take it with a pinch of salt. But dang, did this make me happy when I found out! It's like old meets new haha.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you can buy 100 Nook Miles Ticket for 100 TBT on here.   That price dropped quickly...


----------



## Saah

Apparently it can snow in autumn? It's very light snow, but it's definitely snow. First snow of the year!

Edit: the music changes slightly while it's snowing! It has bells! And there's also a mist above the river, it's really pretty!


----------



## Babo

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that you can buy 100 Nook Miles Ticket for 100 TBT on here.   That price dropped quickly...


Learned that today as well. And it made me really sad


----------



## Clock

I don’t know if anyone mentioned this, but the balloon disappears when you shoot it in front of resident services.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Apparently if you save and end with a wasp sting, your game will load with the wasp sting still there.


----------



## MelodyRivers

eggbae said:


> and if you place a frog down you can hear it ribbit!


Yes I put a frog down and I left it there because I enjoyed the sound so much


----------



## Antonio

If you ever hear screaming going on, run.


----------



## Sefyre

I learned about pitfall seeds... 

And realized that it's the same thing that happened to me when I accidentally pole vault into a hole that I had dug.

Reference: I was on a Mystery Island to catch tarantulas and I had dug up an awkward section of the island to keep away bug spawns.

It worked, but then I forgot that I had dug all those holes and so when I pole vaulted over, I fell into a hole.


----------



## Bethboj

TIL: Butch (and many more) have the cutest little paw feet’s. ITS SO ADORABLE.


----------



## Sefyre

Bethboj said:


> View attachment 265711
> TIL: Butch (and many more) have the cutest little paw feet’s. ITS SO ADORABLE.


Related to this, I learned that the animals leave different footprints on the sand!

I don't have any bird villagers of my own, so when I saw Celeste walking on my beach, I couldn't stop staring at her owl-y footprints.


----------



## Lucile

I played online for the first time today and when I came back to my island ... chemtrails !!! 
(also flowers don't grow on the beach)


----------



## Imbri

Lucile said:


> I played online for the first time today and when I came back to my island ... chemtrails !!!
> (also flowers don't grow on the beach)


 Last night, when I came home from visiting a friend, Sally was on the beach with her back to the camera and looking up. For a minute, I thought she saw a shooting star, but when I talked to her, she said that "someone has left airplane trails over our island".


----------



## GEEBRASS

...that weeds both grow _and_ spread on the beach.


----------



## minimoon

TIL from Instagram that the wooden stool can be customised with fabric/custom designs. This is a small detail but it feels like a game changer!


----------



## lei

today I learned that you can fish when on higher ground from the river below! woohoo!


----------



## jo_electric

Today I learned that you can throw things away in any trash can.


----------



## GDarling

Today I learned you can grow Coconut trees anywhere on your island as long as you put the Island Editor sand base for the seed


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that you need to talk to Blathers before you can do the stamp rally!


----------



## Hydrangea028

Today I learned that if a visitor is around, my villagers will not have any reactions towards the reaction I did. 
Usually when I do the "flourish" reaction, my nearby villagers will either clap or do the same thing as I did, but when visitors come, they just ignore the reaction. Dom do not react anything when I did that reaction 4 times in front of him.


----------



## Bethboj

Hydrangea028 said:


> Today I learned that if a visitor is around, my villagers will not have any reactions towards the reaction I did.
> Usually when I do the "flourish" reaction, my nearby villagers will either clap or do the same thing as I did, but when visitors come, they just ignore the reaction. Dom do not react anything when I did that reaction 4 times in front of him.



this is interesting!


----------



## Sefyre

Today I learned that if you have a close relationship with a villager and they're singing, they are very likely to respond positively if you clap or do some other positive Reaction and they will also likely continue singing.

On the other hand, if it's a newer villager, they are more likely to stop singing and leave altogether and it doesn't matter if you're encouraging them or not.

Fuchsia, Beau, and Sylvana started singing and when I did the Glee Reaction, Fuchsia and Beau paused to smile and continued singing while Sylvana, my newest, stopped.

I later caught Sylvana singing and when I got too close to her, she left again.

This is the same behavior I had noticed with Fuchsia when we were still building our friendship, but didn't think much about it until now.


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

Today I learnt that you can get requests from villager pings! Octavian pinged me and asked me to catch him a carp


----------



## stiney

GEEBRASS said:


> ...that weeds both grow _and_ spread on the beach.


Wait, really? Mine have never grown or spread on the beach, NO FAIR I WANT TALL WEEDS ON MY BEACH NEXT TO THE RIVER MOUTH


----------



## GEEBRASS

stiney said:


> Wait, really? Mine have never grown or spread on the beach, NO FAIR I WANT TALL WEEDS ON MY BEACH NEXT TO THE RIVER MOUTH



So far they seem to be, maybe it was a weird fluke, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## cocoacat

Cosmic_Insanity said:


> Today I learnt that you can get requests from villager pings! Octavian pinged me and asked me to catch him a carp



Don't do it! 

I learned that these seemingly innocent and easy requests turns them into displaying whatever you catch in their house. It's hard to say no, but I pass.


----------



## eggbae

Star fragments disappear if you don't pick them up first.. I thought I could pick them later after I went to sleep but they were all gone.. lesson learned I will pick them up and drop them again them next time


----------



## Le Ham

TIL the music always gets quiet on the third level! I thought it was just because my third level areas were all near the shore, but then I built a cliff tower farther inland to test and it still happened. Good to keep in mind for peaceful areas and such. Could also be a potential solution for if you hate the music but still want to hear sounds, just make the whole island third level


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that you can put patterns on the pier?? :0


----------



## cucumberzest

I learnt that Beau is pronounced as bow, like bow n arrow, not beau, like in beautiful.


----------



## greenvoldemort

houses can be built on the beach??


----------



## cucumberzest

You can dispel wasps by using the party poppers.


----------



## Le Ham

Two things I learned a looong time ago but here they are:


You cannot catch fleas off of big chic brains if they are sitting in a chair
If a big chic brain is having a conversation with another villager, and you talk to them, the "I have fleas" dialogue takes priority over the conversation dialogue and the conversation ends


----------



## Hedgehugs

TIL You twirl your umbrella faster if you're sitting down.


----------



## stiney

You can’t have bushes on the beach.


----------



## Shyria

stiney said:


> You can’t have bushes on the beach.


Made me very sad too 

TIL that if there is a thunderstorm you can even see it from inside your house! The lightnings will briefly show through your windows. So cool!


----------



## salem_

its not new horizons related, but i want to share a WW ones.
When i was a child, i thought turnips had to be planted. I had no idea about the stalk market/reselling and such.
My whole childhood was disappointment because i was never able to get a turnip tree.

thanks. had to share.


----------



## stiney

salem_ said:


> its not new horizons related, but i want to share a WW ones.
> When i was a child, i thought turnips had to be planted. I had no idea about the stalk market/reselling and such.
> My whole childhood was disappointment because i was never able to get a turnip tree.
> 
> thanks. had to share.


This is so adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubombee

salem_ said:


> its not new horizons related, but i want to share a WW ones.
> When i was a child, i thought turnips had to be planted. I had no idea about the stalk market/reselling and such.
> My whole childhood was disappointment because i was never able to get a turnip tree.
> 
> thanks. had to share.


i know this isn't real but i made this for you anyway
i would've completely drawn it but i wanted to reply earlier than in a million years


----------



## xChives

Snapping Turtle roars scare fish.

I accidentally pressed A on the snapping turtle I had placed on my shore and away goes a potential Giant Trevally 

EDIT: It’s been pointed out that it’s actually the pressing A interaction that scares them, not the turtle


----------



## salem_

Rubombee said:


> i know this isn't real but i made this for you anyway
> i would've completely drawn it but i wanted to reply earlier than in a million years
> 
> View attachment 267401


my dream has finally came true. THANKS


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Weeds do grow!


----------



## xrllor

today i learned that if a villager is sitting down when you ask them if they lost something, they stand up so they can talk to you properly. not really that cool, but i love the detail they put in this game!


----------



## stiney

xChives said:


> Snapping Turtle roars scare fish.
> 
> I accidentally pressed A on the snapping turtle I had placed on my shore and away goes a potential Giant Trevally



I think it’s the pressing A that scares the fish, I’ve interacted with other things on the beach edge and scared fish away.


----------



## alpacalypse

just got my first snow today! 



Spoiler



i learned that it apparently waters flowers :0


----------



## Morningowl

Quick way to see if Redd is in town is his icon appears on the map where his ship is.


----------



## xChives

stiney said:


> I think it’s the pressing A that scares the fish, I’ve interacted with other things on the beach edge and scared fish away.



Ahhh well there’s the real TIL! Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Le Ham

TIL Rodney uses a mushroom umbrella! Despite nothing in his interior having anything to do with mushrooms! This is peak character development







*R O D N E Y   U N L I M I T E D*
it's just a phase guys I promise


----------



## barongan

I learned that chopping down a palm tree


----------



## Lady Timpani

alpacalypse said:


> just got my first snow today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i learned that it apparently waters flowers :0


That’s so cool! o: Are you in SH or just TTing?


----------



## alpacalypse

Lady Timpani said:


> That’s so cool! o: Are you in SH or just TTing?


southern hemisphere! i specifically chose it to experience winter earlier since it’s my favourite season, so i’m really happy about it ^o^


----------



## stiney

barongan said:


> I learned that chopping down a palm tree


omg the suspense is killing me


----------



## Uffe

Le Ham said:


> TIL Rodney uses a mushroom umbrella! Despite nothing in his interior having anything to do with mushrooms! This is peak character development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R O D N E Y   U N L I M I T E D*
> it's just a phase guys I promise


Al also has a mushroom umbrella. I was hoping he'd give me some mushroom kind of furniture or something eventually. I'm in the Norther Hemisphere, too.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

TIL that if you open your camera and then run really far away out of the frame, it snaps back to your character and it looks really wonky and weird. I don't know why, but I find it really funny to do like half of the time I take a picture!


----------



## Wolfie

I'm so late to this but I learned that the little holes that form in the sand on the beach are clams that make fish bait.


----------



## Insulaire

Caught one of my villagers pouring water from the office water cooler and then later turning a generator on and off. I didn't realize they interacted with any machines other than the Nooks Mile vending/drink machines!


----------



## stiney

Wolfie said:


> I'm so late to this but I learned that the little holes that form in the sand on the beach are clams that make fish bait.


MANILA IS MY FAVORITE FLAVOR

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Insulaire said:


> Caught one of my villagers pouring water from the office water cooler and then later turning a generator on and off. I didn't realize they interacted with any machines other than the Nooks Mile vending/drink machines!


Mine will wash their hands in the garden faucet. They aren’t so good at social distancing though.


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that you can sit on a side of the Serenity Tank in the museum!!
Thanks to this photo (not mine)


----------



## Toot

I learned that we can interact with the fossils outside. I clicked on the T.Rex randomly and it closed its mouth. I was like wha? Lol.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I just learned that you can turn music playing on a stereo to shuffle instead of just listening to one song!


----------



## Red Cat

Last night Gladys was sitting outside and when it became midnight, she got up and walked all the way across the island to get back to her house and go to sleep. I didn't know they will actually walk back to their homes and thought they just teleport back to their homes when you go inside a building.


----------



## Insulaire

Red Cat said:


> Last night Gladys was sitting outside and when it became midnight, she got up and walked all the way across the island to get back to her house and go to sleep. I didn't know they will actually walk back to their homes and thought they just teleport back to their homes when you go inside a building.


Same is true for the beginning of the day too— some times, when the villager with a house next to me is set to be wandering around, I’ll hear their door open and close the moment Isabelle stops talking and I exit my house


----------



## lulu9956

Today I learned that wasps are worth 2500 bells.  Did some mystery island hopping looking for villagers and caught like 30 of them.  Made a TON of bells.


----------



## Insulaire

All clothing you’ve ever cataloged is available on Harv’s island, not just what’s in your home inventory


----------



## John Wick

There are errors in the dialogue!

I was just in a conversation with Flora and Wolfgang.

She was talking about a book.

Wolfgang replied "It must pretty darn good".

They left out the BE (must BE pretty darn good)

Errors like that, in a main AC game?
Only just saw it minutes ago.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

TIL that putting a transparent design across the ground prevents weeds/rocks/fossils from spawning there. I've done it behind all of my cliffs and any place I don't want to have to maneuver around to get stuff. It can also keep flowers from spreading as well if you don't have fencing around your beds


----------



## Luciaaaa

Rubombee said:


> TIL that you can sit on a side of the Serenity Tank in the museum!!
> Thanks to this photo (not mine)


This! Mind blown :O


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I learned today that some of my villagers can play music instruments that I left outside.


----------



## Rubombee

It may be a small thing, but TIL that when you put down your phone and then pick it up again, your cursor will be on the last app you _opened_ and not the last app it was on.


----------



## Darcy94x

Getting wood from fruit trees can’t spawn wasps nests? Is this true orrrr am I extremely lucky?


----------



## marieheiwa

i learned that if your friend disconnects after you and her got a DIY, you both unlearn it! :c RIP my beautiful garden wagon plans..


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Just learned that you can customize the frames of the photos villagers give you. Some of the options are really cool!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This is the millionth time I'm going to mention the sounds. I found out the digging sound effect differs ever so slightly if you were to dig on the grass or on the dirt paths. The sand is pretty obvious. When I slowly creep up to a bug with my net, I can hear my clothing making some shuffling noises as I move. It even changes depending on the type of clothing you wear!


----------



## Rubombee

marieheiwa said:


> i learned that if your friend disconnects after you and her got a DIY, you both unlearn it! :c RIP my beautiful garden wagon plans..


Ah yeah, if there's a disconnect the game goes back to the last autosave :/
(which in your case was before you both learned the DIYs)


----------



## marieheiwa

Rubombee said:


> Ah yeah, if there's a disconnect the game goes back to the last autosave :/
> (which in your case was before you both learned the DIYs)



it’s weird because it’s happened before and i kept the items! i wonder if it was cause it was server side? who knows...

thankfully i went to her island and back to mine and she was crafting it again! so this has a good ending


----------



## Meira

You can use your villagers crafting bench in their home.


----------



## monsieurberry

John Wick said:


> There are errors in the dialogue!
> 
> I was just in a conversation with Flora and Wolfgang.
> 
> She was talking about a book.
> 
> Wolfgang replied "It must pretty darn good".
> 
> They left out the BE (must BE pretty darn good)
> 
> Errors like that, in a main AC game?
> Only just saw it minutes ago.



There have been typos in virtually every AC game. There's a funny Youtube video on it actually. 



Darcy94x said:


> Getting wood from fruit trees can’t spawn wasps nests? Is this true orrrr am I extremely lucky?



Yes! Fruit trees don't spawn nests...but they also don't spawn furniture.


----------



## Clock

Spoiler: June



Starting June in the northern hemisphere, villagers will begin to hold popsicles, just saw someone holding one.
And the front exterior of Nooks cranny is summer themed


----------



## pochacco

designs on already crafted and customised items can be changed! for example, if you have a wooden stool with a design upholstered on it and you decide to erase that pattern from your design slots, the pattern/design will change! i guess it can be both a good and bad thing but that just means i’ll have less design slots available ;;


----------



## stiney

John Wick said:


> There are errors in the dialogue!
> 
> I was just in a conversation with Flora and Wolfgang.
> 
> She was talking about a book.
> 
> Wolfgang replied "It must pretty darn good".
> 
> They left out the BE (must BE pretty darn good)
> 
> Errors like that, in a main AC game?
> Only just saw it minutes ago.


I caught one where they said his instead of him.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Darcy94x said:


> Getting wood from fruit trees can’t spawn wasps nests? Is this true orrrr am I extremely lucky?


Wasp nests can only be in non-fruit trees. (If you shake with a net in hand first you will catch the wasp almost every time.)

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

I learned this yesterday technically but shooting stars start at 7, not 8.


----------



## tajikey

John Wick said:


> There are errors in the dialogue!
> 
> I was just in a conversation with Flora and Wolfgang.
> 
> She was talking about a book.
> 
> Wolfgang replied "It must pretty darn good".
> 
> They left out the BE (must BE pretty darn good)
> 
> Errors like that, in a main AC game?
> Only just saw it minutes ago.


With a script longer than the King James Bible, I imagine there will be a couple grammatical errors.


----------



## bricoleling

I learned that the weeds must have growth stages??? I just thought there were different kinds of weeds, but they actually grow from the little ones to the big ones!


----------



## John Wick

I've been ignoring small finned fish, thinking they were suckerfish.

I said to my wife just a few minutes ago when I was about to ignore another small finned fish, "Surely they haven't reduced the whale shark to the size of a suckerfish shadow".

So I went after it.

It was a whale shark.


----------



## realfolkblues

I discovered furniture disappears just like trees or flowers you have when putting down houses, inclines, and bridges. As i was placing an incline for my museum it said something about needing to do some landscaping and then what i had there was gone. I was hoping it relocated to my storage but no.
RIP lunar lander.


----------



## Neechan

realfolkblues said:


> I discovered furniture disappears just like trees or flowers you have when putting down houses, inclines, and bridges. As i was placing an incline for my museum it said something about needing to do some landscaping and then what i had there was gone. I was hoping it relocated to my storage but no.
> RIP lunar lander.



you sure it didn’t go to the town hall lost and found?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



John Wick said:


> I've been ignoring small finned fish, thinking they were suckerfish.
> 
> I said to my wife just a few minutes ago when I was about to ignore another small finned fish, "Surely they haven't reduced the whale shark to the size of a suckerfish shadow".
> 
> So I went after it.
> 
> It was a whale shark.



its hard to tell the shadows in this game, but suckerfish are medium length where whale sharks are huge


----------



## John Wick

Neechan said:


> you sure it didn’t go to the town hall lost and found?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to tell the shadows in this game, but suckerfish are medium length where whale sharks are huge


The shadows are the same though.

Whale shark shadows are small. The same as the finned suckerfish.


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that it looks like the flowers on Isabelle's desk change with the seasons! It used to be orange tulips but now it's red roses :D


----------



## stiney

realfolkblues said:


> I discovered furniture disappears just like trees or flowers you have when putting down houses, inclines, and bridges. As i was placing an incline for my museum it said something about needing to do some landscaping and then what i had there was gone. I was hoping it relocated to my storage but no.
> RIP lunar lander.


Check your recycling bin.


----------



## Hedgehugs

I didn't know sitting on a toilet would reset your fruit meter to 0. I wanna be mad but I'll be honest it got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Insulaire

Rubombee said:


> TIL that it looks like the flowers on Isabelle's desk change with the seasons! It used to be orange tulips but now it's red roses :D


And the tulips in front of Nook’s are now a life preserver!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

That you can't place paths under fences, so you have to put the fences on after
Time to take off all the fences on my island, Sigh...


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I learned today that you can get mosquito bites! 

It's not as bad as those bee stings.


----------



## bluetortis26

TIL When someone gets a villager in boxes from your island, "I've moved out" will appear on their door instead of them still being in boxes.


----------



## Zen

Spoiler: June Southern



In Northern we learned that the villagers hold popsicles, since it's summer. In the southern hemisphere, it is winter. So they hold cups of soup


----------



## Rubombee

Ok, so you know how the jolly painting is _Summer_ by Giuseppe Arcimboldo?
Well TIL that he made more than one version of it… and that in-game they chose the one with the sad face _for the jolly painting…?_

For real!


Spoiler: the two versions

















Spoiler: screenshot from the game


----------



## visibleghost

today i learned that villagers will no longer visit you in your house like in previous games ):


----------



## Dude_Skillz

visibleghost said:


> today i learned that villagers will no longer visit you in your house like in previous games ):


This is something that irritates me as well. with the introduction of multiple accounts on the same island, building things like Hotels and Cafes are useless.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I like these subtle seasonal changes that I'm noticing. In Resident Services, they have a wall fan installed. When I first opened up the game, that's the first thing I noticed. When I went to the Nook's Cranny, the appearance of the front store seemed to have changed to the summer theme with the blue background in the windows and the lifesaver float. The weeds seemed to have changed in appearance too. Lastly, when I went to the Able Sisters to try out some clothing, the background shows a summer theme compared to the spring theme where red flowers are used.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Idk if this is the case for their own houses, but apparently villagers can sing at other villagers’ houses! I was visiting Rocket at the same time as Marina, and Marina walked up to the stereo and started singing along. Marina’s one of my original five so she doesn’t have a stereo in her own house,  otherwise maybe she’d sing there too?


----------



## Bethboj

Zen said:


> Spoiler: June Southern
> 
> 
> 
> In Northern we learned that the villagers hold popsicles, since it's summer. In the southern hemisphere, it is winter. So they hold cups of soup


Now so tempted to TT to winter just to see bob with a little cup of soup


----------



## stiney

TIL when it's a dark rainy day, the street lamps will turn on.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



Lady Timpani said:


> Idk if this is the case for their own houses, but apparently villagers can sing at other villagers’ houses! I was visiting Rocket at the same time as Marina, and Marina walked up to the stereo and started singing along. Marina’s one of my original five so she doesn’t have a stereo in her own house,  otherwise maybe she’d sing there too?


She would! I don't catch them singing inside often, but Muffy has sung in her own house.


----------



## Dim

Today I learned that octopus are cut in New Horizons. Nevermind what I said earlier, I completely forgot they are deep sea creatures in New Leaf lmao


----------



## Wolfie

I learned that you can poop in the game, lol.


----------



## RedPanda

Today I learned that a contrail will appear in the sky for up to 15 minutes after a DAL plan departs or lands.


----------



## Bethboj

stickymice said:


> Today I learned that a contrail will appear in the sky for up to 15 minutes after a DAL plan departs or lands.


I noticed this a couple days ago because one of my villagers pointed it out!


----------



## Plume

TIL the handmade cape and crown set can be ordered through the seasonal section of the nook catalog! I've been wanting those.


----------



## Arckaniel

Today I learned how to cycle lol, it was a pretty confusing process at first but once you're doing it, you'll just naturally get used to it...

How I did it is I TT'ed 5 days at a time, and went on that day from the morning and night, so if I don't see anyone having the thought bubble in the morning or night, I'll TT forward another day until I found someone, if the thought bubble didn't land on the villager I want, I'll TT forward 5 days again and just repeat the process I did until the thought bubble lands on the villager I'm willing to kick out


----------



## Shyria

TIL that if you gift tambourine or small instruments to villagers, they'll give you attitude. I tried to give Lionel a tambourine as he has the music interest but I guess they can't use it because he was super disappointed about it


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that you can activate wall furniture even with a whole item in your way :0
I visited someone who had a bathtub & a wall shower thing on the wall right behind it, and when I pressed A my character jumped over the bathtub to activate the shower!


----------



## thisisausername

TIL that Saharah gives you tickets if you buy her rugs.

i’m probably late to figuring this out because I’ve only ever bought wallpaper and flooring from her


----------



## Le Ham

TIL there's an item limit for rooms, and the framerate drops significantly when you hit it


----------



## An0nn

You can sit in the pet bed. Has this been mentioned before? *YOU CAN SIT IN THE PET BED*. I was so pleased to learn this. Perhaps more pleased than the situation warranted. Still.


----------



## Sicariana

TIL that you can unlock a special silk rug if you have a Nintendo Switch Online membership.


----------



## squidney

Hsn97 said:


> I learnt that some villagers don’t like you watching them sing.


WHAT


----------



## Bethboj

Today I learned that some villagers don’t appreciate receiving 10k bells in the mail  

(Wolfgang told me off, Bam thought I was silly to worry about his financial status)


----------



## Hay

Today I learned that you can change the volume of any music player...

I feel so dumb for no noticing LOL, its so useful when I have music playing in each room of my house


----------



## Insulaire

Today I learned Peanut runs with a weird crowd


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I didn't exactly learn it today, but could as well have  I learned that if you move someone in by Amiibo, if you don't play on their move-in/boxes day their house glitches and will have the exterior of the resident before them. Now my poor Bill has Nana's exterior (which isn't too bad, but I like his log cabin do much more). So now I have to move him out and in again and make sure I play everyday of the process. Blah.

I thought glitches like this only happened if one TT's, but apparently not.


----------



## djc3791

Today I learned that you can't hang the Sagittarius arrow on your front door.  I knew it was unlikely to work, but I'm still a little disappointed


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A few things I learned:


As cruel as it may sound, if you hit your villagers with a net at a high friendship level, they don't get mad. Instead, they either say that they're concerned that your not yourself or that you need to talk to them if you have a problem.
If you're inside Redd's ship on the day it rains, you can hear raindrops hitting the roof of it.
If you buy a furniture while a villager is looking at it, they will get a surprised reaction. I had this happen to Bea and I thought it was silly.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Apparently, when fishing, after the sinker sinks and you press A, when the fish is already going around, it is good as caught. You don’t need to mash the A button. I’ve been playing wrong for the past 13 years.


----------



## Neechan

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Apparently, when fishing, after the sinker sinks and you press A, when the fish is already going around, it is good as caught. You don’t need to mash the A button. I’ve been playing wrong for the past 13 years.



You as well? it sounds like me when I was fishing in NL as I thought this was the way as well, my poor 3DS’s (A) button was abused until I accidentally did it when I was tired and I was playing late at night (I like fishing as it helps me sleep) needless to say, I was pretty surprised, and glad I didn’t have to repeat button presses, and my fishing became a whole lot simpler.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

TIL: Palm Tree lamps take up 1.5x1.5, not 1x1. this is so annoying, as they practically take up 4 spaces. it ruins my plans with them


----------



## Meira

TIL that Agent S is a girl haha awks 
All this time I thought she was a guy


----------



## Rubombee

Thanks to the wedding event, I accidentally learned that, at Harv's:
- you can customize items you already put down by hovering over them and pressing X
- you can duplicate items you've already put down _(customization included)_ by hovering over them and pressing ZR!!

Both of the (especially the latter) were sooo useful


----------



## Morningowl

You can’t gift a bug to a villager if hasn’t been donated to museum yet.

*gasp* I tried give my lazy a firefly xD


----------



## Pendragon1980

I found out if you get attacked by wasps in a villager is close by they will react in a panic with you.


----------



## ShimSham

I found out that you can get More than 10k from money tree bags


----------



## lilis

I found out if villagers has fleas and you didn't catch them, talk to them and they'll say "itch itch" instead of their normal catchphrase xD


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that when you reset the campground move-in game the villager will always have the same card, even if the game changes.


----------



## FishHead

I learned that I can choose whether to display the corner map or not. Simply by opening the map app and pressing x.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I just learned that "Nook's Cranny" is play on the phrase "searching every nook and cranny"... and it blew my mind, because I've played New Leaf, City Folk, and now New Horizons....and I didn't get the joke until now.... BIG oof


----------



## Ichiban

i learned the hard way yesterday that you can't slightly move buildings, 50k bells down the drain


----------



## DeltaLoraine

FreeHelium said:


> i learned the hard way yesterday that you can't slightly move buildings, 50k bells down the drain


Omg I learned that the hard way too. Easily hundreds of thousands of bells gone just moving things over and back one or two spaces apart


----------



## stiney

Today I learned you can’t pluck Jacob’s Ladders.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

The sound effect when you use the vaulting pole differs ever so slightly depending on how far you go over. If you vault over a small pond for example, the sound will last slightly shorter. When vaulting over a river, the sound will last slightly longer and the pitch of the noise slightly goes up. You need to hear very closely to be able to tell the difference. I like it when you observe the sounds in this game!


----------



## John Wick

FreeHelium said:


> i learned the hard way yesterday that you can't slightly move buildings, 50k bells down the drain


Yeah. I thought I'd be able to move buildings one space to the left/'right/back/forward, and nope.

50k to move it temporarily, then 50k to move it where you want, and possibly more if you get it one space wrong and it autosaves.

Autosave has cost me over two million bells.


----------



## 0orchid

When you're looking at the crafting menu it has a little box icon next to recipes you have the materials for in your storage


----------



## Kailah

0orchid said:


> When you're looking at the crafting menu it has a little box icon next to recipes you have the materials for in your storage


I ALSO LEARNED THIS -- I didn't know what those numbers were and I just really looked at what the recipes were so that I could build something LOL


----------



## sunchild

you can duplicate items while you're in that decorating mode (what IS the proper name for it?) by pressing ZR. For 2 days while I was doing the wedding event, I went in to customize every individual item when I could've just pressed a button to do it if I just paid attention to the shortcuts on the screen *facepalm*


----------



## melco

Villagers can ping you from a different level! They just wait at the edge instead of running to you.

And if you're trying to catch a bug on a tree, even if there's a fence right in front of it you can still catch them right over it.


----------



## Hedgehugs

melco said:


> And if you're trying to catch a bug on a tree, even if there's a fence right in front of it you can still catch them right over it.



Reminds me that not today but a week ago I found out you can fish over certain types of fencing.


----------



## Red Cat

I learned the museum has two red snappers in the tank. I could only find one of all of the other fish I have so far except for things like sea butterflies and anchovies where there are many, but for some reason there are two red snappers.

In other fish related news, it just dawned on me recently that the barbel steed is missing in NH. I don't miss it, but it's odd that it didn't make the cut when it's been in every previous game.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I learned to take the extra couple minutes to let the game load a new day before updating the Switch so that you don't lose the last thing you did before you put the Switch to sleep the night before, rather than just trusting that an autosave happened after you did everything important. (Now I probably have to wait weeks for Flick to come back to get my firefly model...)

Also I learned if you drop a wand while you're wearing a wand outfit, the wand outfit will poof off of you, so you can't get stuck in a wand outfit and unable to change clothes.


----------



## Aisland

APPARENTLY YOU DON’T NEED TO SPAM A WHEN CATCHING A FISH?!?!??!?


----------



## Bethboj

Aisland said:


> APPARENTLY YOU DON’T NEED TO SPAM A WHEN CATCHING A FISH?!?!??!?


Ikr, I found this out at the beginning of NH. But after spamming A on Wild world for about 5 years and then on New leaf, I can’t stop now.


----------



## Aisland

Bethboj said:


> Ikr, I found this out at the beginning of NH. But after spamming A on Wild world for about 5 years and then on New leaf, I can’t stop now.


I know! It just feels wrong to not spam the buttons to try to reel in the fish


----------



## Bethboj

Aisland said:


> I know! It just feels wrong to not spam the buttons to try to reel in the fish


I feel like the fish is just going to swim away if I don’t put up a fight


----------



## stiney

If you log out for the night in the airport without saving, the next day when you open the game, you'll be in the airport, and the new day won't load until you leave the airport.


----------



## Le Ham

TIL villagers don't appreciate being given fish/bug models. At least it was just a ribbon eel one that looked weird because it wraps around awkwardly so as to fit into one tile. There wasn't a good angle to display it from lol

and Rodney gave me a meme shirt for my trouble so it was worth it


----------



## FishHead

Apparently when shopping at other people's able store, if you buy clothes from the changing room and you choose not to wear it, it goes into your inventory.


----------



## petrichr

FishHead said:


> Apparently when shopping at other people's able store, if you buy clothes from the changing room and you choose not to wear it, it goes into your inventory.


Yep, I guess cause their Mabel cannot access your storage. If you buy in your own town when your storage is full, it will also go into your inventory (sadly). Source; i am a shopaholic and a hoarder.


----------



## FishHead

OctoberLithium said:


> Yep, I guess cause their Mabel cannot access your storage. If you buy in your own town when your storage is full, it will also go into your inventory (sadly). Source; i am a shopaholic and a hoarder.


Don't know why couldn't they have done the same thing for your island or at least have an option to choose whether you want to send it your storage or not. :/


----------



## petrichr

FishHead said:


> Don't know why couldn't they have done the same thing for your island or at least have an option to choose whether you want to send it your storage or not. :/


I mean realistically I guess it's a wifi communication strain and they don't want to risk losing the items.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Blathers will not accept donations when you have visitors on your island


----------



## Rubombee

Ah yes, another one I keep forgetting about: if your character is standing in the small corridors that connect the rooms, you can't pick them up & move them around when you go in design/decorating mode!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that you can earn nook miles after visiting someone’s island. I had my sibling play online with her real life friend the other day and I was shook that you can earn nook miles this way.


----------



## Reploid

Shellzilla said:


> I learned that you can earn nook miles after visiting someone’s island. I had my sibling play online with her real life friend the other day and I was shook that you can earn nook miles this way.


I believe it’s only the first island you visit for that day.


----------



## Rubombee

TIL (on this forum) that the mailbox automatically deletes the oldest letters when it's full!
I do hope that the favorite ones aren't deleted though.


----------



## lilis

So I just realized magazines are customizable orz I know alot of other ones are, but always thought magazine is like books. Books have variations but magazine is customized? Lol I feel like an idiot... TT


----------



## Le Ham

This was a few days ago, but when you switch from a wallpaper w/o windows to one with windows, and there's wall furniture where the windows would normally be, this text rolls across the screen


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Meira said:


> I learned today that you can adjust the volume of KK Slider songs without having to adjust your overall switch volume.


Wait that’s crazy! How can you do that? I never knew that bc I always thought it was a set volume like the hourly music


----------



## Le Ham

daffodilcrossing said:


> Wait that’s crazy! How can you do that? I never knew that bc I always thought it was a set volume like the hourly music



If you go to a music player and open the song selection screen, hit the - or + button to make it louder or softer. I think it shows you at the top what volume it's on. There's three settings, the normal one, a louder one and a quieter one.


----------



## Meira

daffodilcrossing said:


> Wait that’s crazy! How can you do that? I never knew that bc I always thought it was a set volume like the hourly music



You can adjust the volume using the - or +


----------



## BelgianWaffleDogs

TIL, or rather, the other day I learnt that DIY's are actually worth keeping. I don't play with people online often so I always sold DIY's until someone told me not to and I realised people traded them and sold them ;~; My life is now whole. I managed to get a Beekeeping Hive today and traded off my Shell & Bamboo Partition DIY's for bells.


----------



## Darcy94x

Today I learned that the bottles on the beach are actually from villagers (WOT?!) clearly I rush through everything without reading


----------



## Locokoko182

The other day I learned that if you put a dirt patch on the ground and put a custom design over it, it will fit the dirt patch and not the full area it normally does.
i also never put it together that your villagers can’t wear pants or shoes, and I only figured it out once I finally dressed them at Harv’s island.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Second time posting on this thread today. I had the radio on in my house to hear random things that came through. I kid you not when I'm telling you this. I heard the 3PM hourly theme from New Leaf, though only for around 15 seconds.


----------



## Rubombee

Locokoko182 said:


> The other day I learned that if you put a dirt patch on the ground and put a custom design over it, it will fit the dirt patch and not the full area it normally does.


When a custom design has at least 1 pixel of transparency and you put it over one of the terraforming paths, it'll fit the path's border! (& you can also kinda see the path's texture through the custom design)


----------



## Le Ham

TIL the cherry blossom branches have an effect where the petals float off of it when you interact with it! Would've never noticed this except, when I moved them in the middle of a project, Billy ran up to one and made it do that  love ya Billy


----------



## Le Ham

I _just_ learned that you can't plant a coconut tree on a sand path tile if you made it have a round corner! Has to be the full box of sand path for it to go there. I was wondering why they would refuse to plant in otherwise perfectly fine places...


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that my sister fruit is peach!... Which is a fruit that I already have on my island. Another thing I noticed is that the suspension bridge moves ever so slightly if you walk on it. It also moves when villagers walk on the bridge.


----------



## Bohemia

I had my first pitfall seed casualty.  It took two days for a villager to fall inbut it was funny.  Bit disappointed that I'vealready been rumbled.  I planted the seed in the middle of the night when no villager was watching but they know it's me.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Today I learned that if you gift a wreath you made to one of your villagers, they'll hang it on their door!!


----------



## Le Ham

YIL flowers don't get in the way of rotating stuff


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272627284936024066


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that you can keep your "fullness" from the previous day as long as you don't end the game.


----------



## Sophie23

today I learnt how to make a second character~ which is perfect since I have lots of room~


----------



## Le Ham

TIL flowers can reproduce (or at least clone like this one did) when planted on sand path (not the beach)... which doesn't sound like it should be possible, but good to know I guess?


----------



## Tileve

TIL that Biff is my niece's favorite villager (she's almost 4yo). He's moving from my brother's island so I'll take him; my brother could visit him so my niece can see him from time to time  He's not one of my favorite but he grew on me and I don't have a Jock at the moment.


----------



## Cadence

Don't know if this is already listed here, but to save uses on your shovel, press y to kick dirt on the hole you dug instead of using the shovel


----------



## Nami

Le Ham said:


> Yesterday I learned the art room expands on your donations like the fish and bug rooms do. Spike sent me a real warrior statue yesterday, and when I put it in the museum a bunch of little ones appeared along with it.
> 
> I also learned when you place a partially transparent pattern over a path, you can see the shape of the path's tiles/bricks/etc in the pattern. Might be useful if you ever wanted to paint your paths a different color.



Holy cow that'll be a game changer for me, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Rubombee

Cadence said:


> Don't know if this is already listed here, but to save uses on your shovel, press y to kick dirt on the hole you dug instead of using the shovel


I believe I saw a reddit post one day saying that pretty much only the "useful" uses of your tools decreased the durability — like, only when you dug up something with the shovel, or only when you hit a balloon with the slingshot? I'd have to find it again though


----------



## stiney

Cadence said:


> Don't know if this is already listed here, but to save uses on your shovel, press y to kick dirt on the hole you dug instead of using the shovel


Filling holes doesn't actually use up any durability (neither does digging empty holes). They lose durability from hitting rocks, breaking rocks after eating fruit, and digging up buried items, weeds, flowers, trees (all sizes), and bushes.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Rubombee said:


> I believe I saw a reddit post one day saying that pretty much only the "useful" uses of your tools decreased the durability — like, only when you dug up something with the shovel, or only when you hit a balloon with the slingshot? I'd have to find it again though


Tada!


----------



## Cadence

stiney said:


> Filling holes doesn't actually use up any durability (neither does digging empty holes). They lose durability from hitting rocks, breaking rocks after eating fruit, and digging up buried items, weeds, flowers, trees (all sizes), and bushes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> 
> Tada!


Oh, whoops. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## JKDOS

After using Ninji's weather seed tool, and testing my theory just now...TIL:  creating a new character literally suspends the rain/snow and messes up the weather pattern for the day.


----------



## dino

TIL that 



Spoiler: southern hemisphere winter spoiler



snowflakes make a little tinkling sound when they are around you! it's so cute and a nice way to be able to tell they are close bc tbh, it's hard against the white snow sometimes.


----------



## Rubombee

dino said:


> TIL that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: southern hemisphere winter spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes make a little tinkling sound when they are around you! it's so cute and a nice way to be able to tell they are close bc tbh, it's hard against the white snow sometimes.


That's great! They did that in NL too, glad to hear it's back <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that there's a limit to a number of things you can display in your house in one room. I still have space and yet, the game won't allow me to place furniture down. It sucks because my storage is packed full.


----------



## Kattea

Frogs don't carry umbrellas when it's raining!


----------



## John Wick

That scorpions spawn on the beach again, like they did in WW.

Bugger of a thing scared the crap out of me because I wasn't expecting to ever see one there.


----------



## stiney

Oh I never posted this when I actually learned it, but something reminded me.

When you're doing cast master, to count as a fail, you either need to leave the fish on the hook too long after it bobs and let it swim away without pressing A, or you need to press A too soon once a fish has started nibbling. Recasting to better position your fishing cast in front of the fish doesn't count against cast master.

(Also my tip is to do it only a few fish at a time, say ten. I fished for a weekend straight trying to grind it out and I would get fatigued before the end and press A too soon. When I slowed down and only fished when I had a "catch 5 fish" Nook Miles task and did 5 or 10 fish at a time, I got the final cast master achievement no problem (and sooner than I thought, because I had lost track of how many sets of ten I'd fished.))


----------



## Tileve

TIL that when you time travel to a date where you have Saharah, she will sell the same rugs, but different wallpapers and floors


----------



## Lightspring

TIL that buying all of the new hairstyles and hair colors with my Nook Miles tickets have some different hairstyles and lacks some of the older hairstyles and colors from previous games. I wish that they had light brown and other hairstyles.


----------



## izzyvixen

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot



I spent months before I realized that too.. Glad I'm not the only one 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



dino said:


> TIL that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: southern hemisphere winter spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes make a little tinkling sound when they are around you! it's so cute and a nice way to be able to tell they are close bc tbh, it's hard against the white snow sometimes.


I can't wait for winter.  I love thay sound.. Kinda ingrained in my brain like the mario "coin" sound...


----------



## Nenya

I have two palm tree lamps near the edge of the plaza, and I recently saw Buck turning them off and on. Had no idea they could do that!


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Probably this is silly, but I learned that if you are in front of some water instead of keep walking towards it to jump it, you can press A and your character will jump right away    I know, I'm dumb but I literally just found out this!


----------



## Mick

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Probably this is silly, but I learned that if you are in front of some water instead of keep walking towards it to jump it, you can press A and your character will jump right away    I know, I'm dumb but I literally just found out this!



Are you sure? I just tried this but it doesn't seem to go any faster at all... :0


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Mick said:


> Are you sure? I just tried this but it doesn't seem to go any faster at all... :0



Yes it works for me, if the gap is small enough to be jumped instead of just keep walking towards it, you can press A while you are walking and your character will do the jump 
It saves little to no time but I think it's cool!


----------



## Mick

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Yes it works for me, if the gap is small enough to be jumped instead of just keep walking towards it, you can press A while you are walking and your character will do the jump
> It saves little to no time but I think it's cool!



I still see exactly no difference in delay between walking up and jumping versus walking up, pressing A and jumping. And my character certainly doesn't jump without the walking, so I think it's still the walking that does it, and the extra button just _looks_ like it is helping while doing absolutely nothing 

I have tested this on single wide gaps, double wide gaps, diagonal ones too...


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Mick said:


> I still see exactly no difference in delay between walking up and jumping versus walking up, pressing A and jumping. And my character certainly doesn't jump without the walking, so I think it's still the walking that does it, and the extra button just _looks_ like it is helping while doing absolutely nothing
> 
> I have tested this on single wide gaps, double wide gaps, diagonal ones too...



Hahaha now I feel even more like an idiot, I genuinely thought it was the A that did the trick and that I made this big discovery but apparently it does nothing more than pressing A while you're catching a Pokemon


----------



## Shyria

Today I learned that Truffles is apparently female... 
(I'm cheating on the thread since I discovered it playing NL, but still)
I've been sending her letters calling her "my sweet piggy dude"... Oopsy. Sorry for misgendering you, Truffles!


----------



## Le Ham

Shyria said:


> Today I learned that Truffles is apparently female...
> (I'm cheating on the thread since I discovered it playing NL, but still)
> I've been sending her letters calling her "my sweet piggy dude"... Oopsy. Sorry for misgendering you, Truffles!


Isn't that fascinating, that NH doesn't even force villager genders on you a lot of the time, and you have to go online or to another game to find out? There are seldom occasions where the villagers even refer to each other as he or she, it's usually they


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Okay so this is the second thing that I unfortunately learned. This time, I discovered it while I was searching up animal crossing t-pose gifs. Don't ask me why. I'm gonna put it in a spoiler if you're that curious to know.



Spoiler



Apparently, every single villager's base model lacks clothing according to one image of a tweet. I don't think I'll unsee it now... Thanks, Google.


----------



## Nodokana

Today I learned the T. Rex skull is interactable when you press A.


----------



## Punchyleaf

TIL That setting down custom paths is hard sometimes


----------



## Le Ham

Shellzilla said:


> Okay so this is the second thing that I unfortunately learned. This time, I discovered it while I was searching up animal crossing t-pose gifs. Don't ask me why. I'm gonna put it in a spoiler if you're that curious to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, every single villager's base model lacks clothing according to one image of a tweet. I don't think I'll unsee it now... Thanks, Google.


Hmm, I think you'd really like Clay's poster...


----------



## sleepydreepy

Today I learned Chester has teeth when he talks (lol)


----------



## John Wick

That the villager dialogue after two months isn't improving.


----------



## Rubombee

Nodokana said:


> Today I learned the T. Rex skull is interactable when you press A.


All the fossil skulls are!


----------



## zee=^w^=

I learned that pressing ZR allows you to duplicate the displayed item on Harv's Island's wedding event. This makes farming heart crystals so much less tedious (instead of having to select chic/garden for every item).


----------



## Bethboj

I learned that if there’s a lost item somewhere on your island and you happen to talk to the owner before you are aware of it/pick it up, they will mention they’ve lost something and you can offer to look for it! Erik asked me to find his book today, which was just behind his house


----------



## Coolio15

Today I learned that Julia and Celia (New move-in to replace dear Ava) have almost the exact same house exteriors and I’m trying my best not to let it bug me because Celia is SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Sharksheep

Today I learn that there is movein queue and if you try to amiibo a villager that in the movein queue, it's not going to work.


----------



## ting1984

Today I learned that color can keep you from getting the top house rating.

I missed out on the gold S rating for my house today because at least one area had furniture that didn't match a single color (that was the hint given to me in the letter--to make furniture one single color).   I'm wondering if it was the ironwood chair holding a lamp in my bathroom.  Everything in my bathroom is black and white except that chair.  I customized it to oak so it has some white in it now.  There was also one other chair of questionable color in my den/basement room that I customized to a more suitable color.


----------



## Venn

I learned that in the fish section of the museum, the first tank you see when you walk in, the border around it are actually chairs/something you can sit on. This whole time, I thought it was some sort of weird barrier...


----------



## Ganucci

Today I learned you can cast your fishing rod over fences. I'm guessing this only works for shorter ones, but I was pleasantly surprised I can now put fences along rivers.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

So I had two of my villagers sing and I noticed something. Usually, they sing along with the music, right? Apparently, if you take away the music player or turn off the music, they start singing a song that I'm pretty sure does not exist with the songs of K.K. To try and describe the way they're singing, they sing slowly and lasts somewhere around 20 seconds before it loops.


----------



## R3i

You can put items ontop of vending machines & fridges


----------



## USN Peter

Today, I have learned that the villagers take a photo with their phone if they see something interesting.


----------



## TheDuke55

You can sit on the monkey bar furniture piece from the Nook Mile rewards.


----------



## Madrox6

TIL that Celeste recipes are based on the host's calendar - not your own. It makes sense now that I think about it, but I was hoping for the Cancer recipe that started dropping today. Does anyone know if the zodiac fragments are also based on the host's calendar, or should they be Cancer fragments? I can see it going either way since they spawn on my beach tomorrow - they aren't gifted on the host's island today


----------



## ellienoise

today I learned that if I don't want my flowers to grow like crazy and take over the town I can use an invisible pattern to surround them! Lifesaver!


----------



## Jhine7

Today I learned that it takes 880 iron nuggets to make all 8 robot heroes. Yikes! Good luck to me.


----------



## xara

today i learned that you can’t reorganize your reactions like you could in new leaf lmao


----------



## Meira




----------



## DirtyD

Today i learned that the TBT forums were still a thing


----------



## whimsycreator

I was crafting outside and Saharah clapped at me when I was finished :0

So yeah, apparently wandering NPCs (who aren’t villagers) can clap at you


----------



## John Wick

whimsycreator said:


> I was crafting outside and Saharah clapped at me when I was finished :0
> 
> So yeah, apparently wandering NPCs (who aren’t villagers) can clap at you


Yeah, Saharah gave me the clap too!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Jhine7 said:


> Today I learned that it takes 880 iron nuggets to make all 8 robot heroes. Yikes! Good luck to me.


I'd be more concerned about where you're going to get the rusted parts from. You can farm iron endlessly from NMT islands as long as you have tickets. Unless there's a way to get rusted parts more quickly and easily than when Gulliver shows up that I don't know about.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

whimsycreator said:


> I was crafting outside and Saharah clapped at me when I was finished :0
> 
> So yeah, apparently wandering NPCs (who aren’t villagers) can clap at you


Yeah, Kicks once clapped when I caught a butterfly in the plaza! It was so cute. None of my own villagers clapped though lol...


----------



## MelodyRivers

Til (much to my annoyance) that if you place a desk chair with arms behind a desk you can’t sit in the chair. How dumb is that?!? Ugh I bought the den desk chair for nothing. I can’t stand having stuff be nonfunctional.


----------



## Karmahri

Today I learned that you can get bit by a mosquito!! I only thought it was just scorpions, tarantulas and wasps! i was standing afk for a while and then a mosquito circled me a couple of times and bit me! 
Super interesting stuff xD


----------



## thedragmeme

Today I learned most of Saharahs rugs are actually orderable


----------



## Le Ham

TIL fossils don't care about your feelings, your life, or your mental or emotional well-being






alternative title: if I liked it then I should've put a weed on it


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Le Ham said:


> TIL fossils don't care about your feelings, your life, or your mental or emotional well-being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alternative title: if I liked it then I should've put a weed on it



Using transparent designs on the ground are a life saver for times like these   I feel your pain.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Since I finally got to use my bamboo wand, I learned that taking clothing to dress up frees up space in my storage! Hooray! This may be old news to some, but I also learned that there's such thing as a meme shirt. I guess Nintendo finally acknowledged the power of memes lol.


----------



## RedPanda

I recently learned that sometimes villagers will warn you that a .... presence ... is nearby (Wisp)


----------



## JKDOS

Le Ham said:


> TIL fossils don't care about your feelings, your life, or your mental or emotional well-being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alternative title: if I liked it then I should've put a weed on it



I like the pun, but I suggest you place a transparent pattern on it or use a stone path.


----------



## Alienfish

Learned about the exterior glitch. Though I like Diana's exterior it doesn't fit Croque lol


----------



## Le Ham

JKDOS said:


> I like the pun, but I suggest you place a transparent pattern on it or use a stone path.


I put a weed on it and I like how it looks currently, but maybe I'll change that in the future if I change the area to be less rustic


----------



## Uffe

That running through flowers doesn't get rid of them entirely. I've always been cautious about running through flowers because they'd disappear when you trampled them in the past. I was really trying to get rid of a lot of flowers and running through them did nothing.


----------



## Sharksheep

Today I learn that you can't have a structure be built and torn down in the same day.


----------



## MrPicard

Today I learned that there's an S rating for houses. lol


----------



## Raeraemcrae

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot


Haha!! That took me a long time too!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that your villagers can also sit by the beach where the waves and sand meet (won’t their bottoms be covered in sand though?). Another thing about the sound: Even the computer that Raymond has in his house makes noise! I assume it’s the cooling fan making the noise and I just LOVE these small details.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that if there's a random camper in your campsite, you can kick them out with an amiibo.


----------



## Nicolette

Today, I discovered the bamboo noodle slide is interactive. It's the tiniest detail too!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Today, I learned that race car beds made a beeping sound!


----------



## Darcy94x

Today I learned (actually was like 3 days ago but I’ve only just remembered to post it LOL) that if you have a zodiac fragment and you speak to celeste she will tell you all about the origin of that particular name for the star frag (e.g. I had a cancer frag and she told me all about the cancer crab being crushed by Hercules) some may find it boring but I’ve never really looked into the origins of Zodiac signs


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that long locusts have the courage to jump over rivers. As if it's already annoying enough trying to catch them...


----------



## MelodyRivers

Til that balloons always show up at inconvenient times like in the middle of the bugoff round. I swear I’ve seen more balloons today than any other time.


----------



## Xcourt560x

Today I learned the starry wall wallpaper changes when u turn the lights on and off (works best at night).  When u turn the light off the wall paper slowly starts to glow. I really like it it reminds me of the glow-in-the-dark stars I had on my ceiling as kid. Think it’s my favorite item in the game now


----------



## Reploid

Today I learned you can’t place shoes on a stall. Just... why?


----------



## Hydrangea028

Today I learned that if two villagers sat together on the same bench, their first 2 dialogue indicated they are talking to each other (as long as you don't talk to them few moments ago). Flurry (normal villager) said she is catching up with what everyone's doing and she have a great time talking and Marshal (smug villager) has a inner thought (the grey word colour instead of the normal black word colour) about how this is not the best time to talk to him.    I am sorry I interrupted both of your conversation haha, Marshal dearie, I am just curious. 

I think each personality will have different dialogue so I probably will try to take note the next time I saw two villagers sitting on a same bench again. Though I think it might be rare.


----------



## Morningowl

Label will use a umbrella in the rain xD(unlike most of the other traveling npcs that I have seen who don’t)!


----------



## Aliya

Villagers will reset their catchphrases when they move to your island without having to talk to Isabelle. 

I've never had a villager move to my island without a default catchphrase since I prefer ungifted/original villagers. I'm so glad this is a thing otherwise I would have had a villager running around with a rude/disgusting catchphrase that would spread to everyone and make me sad.


----------



## JKDOS

MelodyRivers said:


> Til that balloons always show up at inconvenient times like in the middle of the bugoff round. I swear I’ve seen more balloons today than any other time.



Since balloons have a chance to  show up every 5 minutes, and the bug off rounds are 3 minutes each, you're almost guaranteed to see one balloon per round.


----------



## tokkio

i learned that villagers dont accepts bells! 

was supposed to give cole an apple but accidentally clicked on a bag of 99k bells and my heart stopped lmfao


----------



## nonobadkitty

Today I learned that stag beetles have fights in the museum and other bugs watch.


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that when you drop items on a table and turn that table, the dropped sprite turns as well!! I'm pretty darn sure that in NL it stayed the same way like a 2d texture, but here it seems the dropped items are actually models! :0
Or at least the classic furniture leaf is, haha, it looks so weird when you turn it xD


----------



## Sloom

TIL that you can jump off of the little board bit at the airport and start swimming. useful to know if you're trying to block people from going to certain areas of your island, you'll have to try to make sure they can't swim around your barriers lol


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that there's been a change in Saharah's dialogue!
Now instead of ending the dialogue after every purchase, they ask you if you wanna buy more :D
So you can keep buying without having to start a conversation every time~


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned there are two different ways to dive into the water! For the flashy frontflip dive, you have to run towards the water which we already saw. However, if you're that type of person who likes doing flips, just stand by the water and press A to do a regular dive. This only works on docks and rocks as doing it by the shore will only have you walk towards the water.

While I was swimming for sea creatures, I noticed that the music and the raindrops (it was raining on my island) get slightly muffled every time I dive into the water.


----------



## chriss

Guys, I just realized that you can knock on the door of the portable toilet. And if you keep knocking eventually the person inside knocks back!!! At least that's how I think of that.
I was not expecting it, it freaked me out lol.

If you try it, it takes awhile so just keep interacting with it.


----------



## randomforeignguy

Today i learned pascal give pearl


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that the visitors system works differently since the update! Instead of Leif, Saharah & Kicks all having a reserved slot per week (which only gave 2 days to all the other NPCs), now no one has reserved slots and anyone can show up during the first 5 days of the week :D

Also, now K.K. comes on Sundays when there's something going on Saturday! This way he can't take up the Friday NPC slot anymore ;D


----------



## nonobadkitty

Today I learned you can get cockroaches in the beginning tent. (I have an alt I rarely use that I created so I could have an extra tent at my campground, and I logged in to do some diving for a scallop and there were cockroaches in their tent.)


----------



## fluttershy300

Today I learned that you can make trash ponds. Learned it on here!


----------



## Rubombee

TIL that hermit crabs can spawn on the beach rocks, even if regular shells can't! So if you see one on the rocks, get your net out x)
Edit: this was a bug & it's been fixed now!



Sherb20 said:


> Today I learned that you can make trash ponds. Learned it on here!


Also if anyone's wondering how to do this, here's how!


----------



## Red Cat

If you catch any cicada while it's raining, your character will say something different than if you catch one while it's not raining. Your character will talk about how the cicada is quiet and less active in the rain.


----------



## Snek

I learned that the bamboo grass has a tanzaku for each villager type and a few for NPCs if you interact with it

Yellow - Isabelle (I assume? She is yellow and one of the most iconic NPCs)
Blue - Cranky
Red - Sisterly
Pink - Peppy
Green - Normal / Sweet
Orange - Lazy
Crinkled - Jock
Scented - Snooty
Unusually long - Smug
Soaking-wet - Gulliver
Tattered - Flick
Leaf pattern - Tom Nook
Golden - Label. Its mentions a mentor (which may be Gracie)


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Just found out that trash island exists....took me a little too long to realize. lmao    I just kept fishing hoping I would get a fish at some point.


----------



## xara

i found out that the horseshoe crab can be interacted with just like the snapping turtle and now i’m tempted to have a bunch of pet crabs lmaooo


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Today I learned that the beetles have a fight club in the museum at night (and maybe during the day too). Like, there’s a ring of beetles jeering on two of the horned beetles who are duking it out until one wins. And the match up and winner is randomized every time.

I wish I could download the video I got of this, it’s hilarious!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

since when was fuchsias catchphrase changed? what?


----------



## Rubombee

Underneath The Stars said:


> since when was fuchsias catchphrase changed? what?


If you changed someone else's catchphrase then she must've picked it up


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Rubombee said:


> If you changed someone else's catchphrase then she must've picked it up



no. i don't have her. and apparently it's her catchphrase now on pocket camp too.


----------



## Venn

Mabel won't let you in the fitting room if you're currently wear a wetsuit. If you have to take it off in order to enter.


----------



## Snek

xara said:


> i found out that the horseshoe crab can be interacted with just like the snapping turtle and now i’m tempted to have a bunch of pet crabs lmaooo



I found that out on the day the update came out. I have one in my house and 4 on the beach. Its so cute how they roll onto their backside!


----------



## Rubombee

Underneath The Stars said:


> no. i don't have her. and apparently it's her catchphrase now on pocket camp too.


Ah! I misunderstood :'D
I went to look at the wiki, and welp, guess TIL too


----------



## Cirice

TIL you can now swim without spamming A. A delight.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I learned that wand outfits are a big no-no on Photopia. My bro wanted me to go there and set up a room with his favorite villagers. Every time I spawned him in, the game crashed. I tried three different times. Then he loaded up his save so I could see if there was anything wrong with his character. The only thing we could find out was that he had a wand outfit on. I told him to revert to his normal outfit and tried spawning him again. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i forgot that changing someone's catchphrase, even if it's still their default, count as a "given" catchphrase so someone would acquire it. in this case, marshal. he asked for a new catchphrase and decided to give him back "sulky" and now even the island peppy is copying it and it doesn't fit her.


----------



## Rubombee

Underneath The Stars said:


> i forgot that changing someone's catchphrase, even if it's still their default, count as a "given" catchphrase so someone would acquire it. in this case, marshal. he asked for a new catchphrase and decided to give him back "sulky" and now even the island peppy is copying it and it doesn't fit her.


iirc you can reset the catchphrase by complaining to Isabelle? Not completely sure


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Another thing I learned today is that you can go diving on mystery islands.


----------



## Hedgehugs

I learned that 99% of the stuff that I learn while playing this game is because I never really tried doing it before.

First thing I learned: You can't activate Island Designer in buildings. I thought you could because you're always allowed to go into buildings while having it on so it weirded me out for a bit.

The second thing I learned: You can put coconut trees on the secret/redd beach. Somewhat not surprising but considering it's a special NPC area and kinda small... yeah, I assumed you couldn't.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Rubombee said:


> iirc you can reset the catchphrase by complaining to Isabelle? Not completely sure



they do but it resets the nicknames too. i guess that should be ok


----------



## Saga

TIL that not everyone has the same size of rocks, and not everyone has tidepools in theirs. I got a bit jealous when I realized that my friend has two HUGE rocks you could each fit a while cafe/restaurant on, and all her space is useable because she doesn't have any tidepools! Meanwhile, my rocks are 2/3 the size of hers, and the tidepools make them hard to build on because they take away a lot of the horizontal space. ;_; If I had known that, I would have reset for an island with better rocks...


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Today I learned what Nodokana shared, thank you!


----------



## Rubombee

Rubombee said:


> TIL that hermit crabs can spawn on the beach rocks, even if regular shells can't! So if you see one on the rocks, get your net out x)


Oh apparently according to this thread this is a glitch :0


----------



## Alienfish

Flies must be the rarest bug in the game. Basically tried everything so guess I'll just leave trash out and check it whenever not raining.


----------



## JKDOS

sheilaa said:


> Flies must be the rarest bug in the game. Basically tried everything so guess I'll just leave trash out and check it whenever not raining.



I had placed 5 pieces of trash all throughout the town, and it took a few weeks before I found a fly. I left the trash there (It's been over a month now), and have never seen a second fly to this day. So I wish you good luck.


----------



## Le Ham

TIL it takes:

20 pearls
12 giant clams
17 coral
*46 sand dollars*
3 conches
5 sea snails
5 stones
and 4 iron nuggets
to craft the entire mermaid set.


----------



## Alienfish

JKDOS said:


> I had placed 5 pieces of trash all throughout the town, and it took a few weeks before I found a fly. I left the trash there (It's been over a month now), and have never seen a second fly to this day. So I wish you good luck.


Thank you! And yeah I've asked for tips and such and it seems you just need a lot of trash, and patience for them to appear... I don't remember them being this in NL so I got kinda baffled.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Le Ham said:


> TIL it takes:
> 
> 20 pearls
> 12 giant clams
> 17 coral
> *46 sand dollars*
> 3 conches
> 5 sea snails
> 5 stones
> and 4 iron nuggets
> to craft the entire mermaid set.


Whoa holy **** I haven't even got a single pearl material yet... dammmmnnn


----------



## Thom.02

TIL you can place bridges diagonally


----------



## minimoon

Le Ham said:


> TIL it takes:
> 
> 20 pearls
> 12 giant clams
> 17 coral
> *46 sand dollars*
> 3 conches
> 5 sea snails
> 5 stones
> and 4 iron nuggets
> to craft the entire mermaid set.


This is really helpful! Thanks for posting this. Also, 20 pearls!? I've found one so far.


----------



## Le Ham

minimoon said:


> This is really helpful! Thanks for posting this. Also, 20 pearls!? I've found one so far.


I've found two so far, on day one (the night of the 2nd), and Pascal has graciously gifted me with two more. I'm hoping his variety of offerings will mean it's paced out evenly enough that we won't be left without pearls to finish the set for too long. And once his DIYs are exhausted he probably gives pearls more often?


----------



## minimoon

Le Ham said:


> I've found two so far, on day one (the night of the 2nd), and Pascal has graciously gifted me with two more. I'm hoping his variety of offerings will mean it's paced out evenly enough that we won't be left without pearls to finish the set for too long. And once his DIYs are exhausted he probably gives pearls more often?


Yeah, he gave me one as well and I realised today that I can use my second character to get extra stuff from him, hopefully. I got Gullivarrr for the first time today so it's worth loading up my second character


----------



## Flodorf

Edges of paths are not on top of the grass (and looking weirdly ragged), but grass is growing over the edge of the path. Mind is blown!!


----------



## Deliquate

The fastest way to swim is to tap A to make your character stroke. Every tap is a stroke. Holding A is faster than nothing but it's much slower than propelling your character stroke by stroke.


----------



## minimoon

Today I learned that villagers can just plonk themselves down on your rocks. First time I've seen that.


----------



## Rubombee

!!! TIL, I'm so glad I saw this


FaerieRose said:


> You can wear wand outfits over the wetsuit


----------



## Emmsey

TIL... well not exactly today but in the last few weeks that you can listen in to villager conversations between two of them. I have no idea how I never knew this...!! It literally blew my mind when I found out. You can find out so much more about your villager characters and their interactions!


----------



## Le Ham

TIL if you go swimming with normal hat/accessories on, your hat gets wet the same way it does in the rain.


----------



## RedPanda

TIL that if you find a lost item, you can "investigate" it and it will give you clues as to what personality type it might belong to!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

stickymice said:


> TIL that if you find a lost item, you can "investigate" it and it will give you clues as to what personality type it might belong to!



wait what? omg this is new to me too. i thought when you investigate, it's going to be like opening a delivery


----------



## Lotusblossom

Today I learned that caroline is a cartoonist


----------



## MelodyRivers

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait what? omg this is new to me too. i thought when you investigate, it's going to be like opening a delivery


However I have notice that if it belongs to a villager that you have a high friendship with the clue will be good but if it belongs to a villager you have a low friendship with it will just say: someone lost this...
I noticed this when Pheobe lost something and she recently moved in but when my other villagers that I’m close with lose something, the clue is really useful


----------



## Insulaire

It sucks when you have multiple villagers with the same personality type though, because then you still have to guess!


----------



## RedPanda

Also learned today that some bugs in the museum change their behavior during day/night. Butterflies (except emperor) sleep at night and the tarantula and scorpion are active at night but hide during the day. So cool. Also saw the beetle fight club thanks to this thread!


----------



## aloherna

After watching YouTube videos for about an hour today I learned how to place a bride diagonally! Can’t wait to see it in place tomorrow


----------



## John Wick

stickymice said:


> TIL that if you find a lost item, you can "investigate" it and it will give you clues as to what personality type it might belong to!


It's easier to talk to any villager and they'll tell you who it belongs to.


----------



## Rosch

So today, Whitney, Punchy and Muprhy are sunbathing on the plaza and I really wanted to give Whitney a present. Typically, when a villager sits down, you can push them until they got up and they will not be angry.

So, I tried pushing Whitney but instead she got mad. I guess it doesn't work when they're sitting on the plaza. Lesson learned.


----------



## RedPanda

John Wick said:


> It's easier to talk to any villager and they'll tell you who it belongs to.



for sure, but you get more friendship points if you can deliver it without having guidance from another villager.


----------



## Luxsama

You can just hold A to swim rather than tapping it
You don't swim as fast but works better for me


----------



## m00ngoose

stickymice said:


> for sure, but you get more friendship points if you can deliver it without having guidance from another villager.


I didn't know this! But that's difficult because you can't talk to anyone else in the meantime then, and frequently it belongs to someone who won't get out of bed for hours...


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> It's easier to talk to any villager and they'll tell you who it belongs to.



 But it is more satisfying when you can figure it out yourself.


----------



## Insulaire

meggiewes said:


> But it is more satisfying when you can figure it out yourself.


You also don’t get full friendship points if you have to ask / give to the wrong villager


----------



## Brecht

Today I learned that you character looks in the direction you are in your bag. The more left you are in your bag (s)he looks to the left and when you cross the half to the right (s)he looks to the right! Don’t know if this was posted already since there are so many posts! But I enjoyed this little detail!


----------



## Myrtle Jane

That villagers will display deliveries from other villagers in their houses. Until Cookie gifted Paolo a candle, I had never noticed this before. Perhaps this is why some villagers seemingly wear new clothes sometimes. I am going to pay more attention to what villagers get during deliveries for now on.


----------



## Pintuition

If you open a gift a villager asked you to give to another villager by accident they will get really angry with you! I thought it was a balloon present I left in there. Both the gift receiver and the giver were so mad. Oops!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

stickymice said:


> Also learned today that some bugs in the museum change their behavior during day/night. Butterflies (except emperor) sleep at night and the tarantula and scorpion are active at night but hide during the day. So cool. Also saw the beetle fight club thanks to this thread!


That’s so cool I didn’t know that! It makes sense though. The game really took the time for all the little details!


----------



## soomi

Today I learned that you can DIY faster by pressing "A" lol. A true game changer.


----------



## GEEBRASS

dindinisawr said:


> Today I learned that you can DIY faster by pressing "A" lol. A true game changer.



It really is! Tap A twice and zooooom!


----------



## soomi

GEEBRASS said:


> It really is! Tap A twice and zooooom!


It made me LOL a couple of times because the speed is INSANE  This is such a hidden gem.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that there's more than one unique animation when slowly creeping up with a bug net! With very tiny input, you take very tiny steps. With full input, you walk slowly. I know it's hard to describe in words but if you try it out for yourself, you can see the difference! Nice little detail on Nintendo's part as opposed to sticking with one animation.


----------



## sunset_succulent

til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.


----------



## Insulaire

RubyandSapphire said:


> til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.


Nice! I've lost way too many coconuts this way


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i just found out that you can switch around to organize the qr codes without needing to replace them using the y button WHAT IS LIFE


----------



## Insulaire

I just checked my own after seeing that and had my own today I learned moment when I realized hitting Y when you pull up all of your reactions lets you try them without adding them to your ring of favorites. I really gotta start reading what this game puts on the screen, it's not like they hid that I could do that! But here I am 106 days into playing and I only just read it


----------



## Brecht

Oh my god. I found out that the scallops you give Pascal... are his meal!!! He eats  them straight after. I noticed this when I kind of followed him after I gave him his scallop...


----------



## Ganucci

RubyandSapphire said:


> til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.



Wait. WHAT? This is a game changer. Thank you for this discovery!


----------



## Feraligator

That when you download a design from the QR portal at the Able Sisters, the menu no longer prompts you to go back or download it again. It just does straight back to the main menu where all the designs are. I love this little change!



RubyandSapphire said:


> til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.


I actually had this happen to me before the patch! I tried shaking a tree and the fruit wouldn't move and I was so confused thinking it was a glitch. I did happen to have flowers all around it I think.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that it's possible to dive into the water from the third level of your island as long as the cliff is very close to the water!


----------



## Aniras

TIL that hermit crabs wiggle and make a jingly sound if you walk slowly by without jumping out of its shell. This way you can also catch it as a shell if you sneak up on it. Usually, they scare the heck out of me when I run over them and they jump up.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I technically learned this yesterday but forgot to put it here, but  I learned that golden rose flowers (not the stem) cost 1k at Nook’s cranny!


----------



## applesauc3

That you can’t access the nook stop on somebody else’s island even if it’s just to withdraw money (~which rly should be a thing by the way~)


----------



## Insulaire

If you do the mistaken reaction near a villager, they’ll do sheepishness, which of course makes it look like they’re laughing at your mistake!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that you could potentially destroy the petals of your flowers if you vaulted over the river onto them. Thankfully, it’s not a hybrid.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Today I learned that villagers can pose in the mirrors. I saw a video on twitter.


----------



## xChives

The beetles host their own fight club on the big tree in the museum. The loser flies off to sulk on a different tree and the battling participants change each time you enter the room!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Not really a learned thing, but I've been looking at the paths as dirt on top of grass when I think you're supposed to see it as the grass on top? Not sure if that makes sense or if the pic helps explain.


----------



## Rubombee

SmoochsPLH said:


> Not really a learned thing, but I've been looking at the paths as dirt on top of grass when I think you're supposed to see it as the grass on top? Not sure if that makes sense or if the pic helps explain.
> 
> View attachment 286988


Like, you mean the grass is growing over the path?


----------



## John Wick

RubyandSapphire said:


> til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.


I just shook all of my peach trees where several are in spots where not all the fruit can fall, and it's still the same.
It vanishes where it is meant to land.


----------



## wanderlust//

I learned that Wisp is an idiot who will never learn that I am not a ghost  cmon wisp this is like the fifth time you’ve see me


----------



## Imbri

Today I learned that if you stand on the light tile square in the art exhibit (where the statues are), it pulls back to view the room, kind of like the blue dots in the fossil section.


----------



## niconii

Today I learned that you don’t necessarily have to be wearing the snorkeling mask to be able to dive. All this time since the new summer update I’ve been making the effort to wear the snorkel mask before going into the water only to find out accidentally that it’s not needed.  

The discovery left me reeling for a couple of minutes (also couldn’t help but laugh at myself tbh!). To think I’ve been wasting one inventory space all this time lugging around a snorkeling mask only to find it’s just there for decor/aesthetic purposes


----------



## sunset_succulent

John Wick said:


> I just shook all of my peach trees where several are in spots where not all the fruit can fall, and it's still the same.
> It vanishes where it is meant to land.


maybe it’s just coconuts?


----------



## Morningowl

Isabelle talks more when she has no announcements then when she does.


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt that annoyingly, you can’t put items on tree stumps even though you and your villagers can sit on them.


----------



## stiney

Saga said:


> TIL that not everyone has the same size of rocks, and not everyone has tidepools in theirs. I got a bit jealous when I realized that my friend has two HUGE rocks you could each fit a while cafe/restaurant on, and all her space is useable because she doesn't have any tidepools! Meanwhile, my rocks are 2/3 the size of hers, and the tidepools make them hard to build on because they take away a lot of the horizontal space. ;_; If I had known that, I would have reset for an island with better rocks...


I'm actually jealous of your tidepools! I wish I had at least one rock with a tidepool.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



RubyandSapphire said:


> til that the new patch yesterday made it so you couldn’t shake fruit or coconut trees if there wasn’t room for the fruit to fall.


Sadly they didn't fix the wood issue when chopping trees. It kills me when there's a free spot around the tree but in the "wrong" direction so it's like NO WOOD FOR YOU OH THE TREE IS GONE BYE.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I learned that swimming is actually fun! I hate diving in NL, I found it really frustrating because stuff disappeared so quickly, and the jellyfish were irritating, etc.

In NH there's no jellyfish to sting you, and you aren't on a clock to get to the diving creature in time--I chased a Gigas Clam across pretty much the entire length of the island before I cornered it the lower right by where the nets meet and was able to catch it. In NL it would have vanished before I got halfway across. And the sound design on swimming and diving is so good--the brrrp is really satisfying.

The only irritant left is the swim suit and clothes shopping. I was going to say "and that I will now be wearing the same outfit for all of time because I'll just always wear my wetsuit now like I did in NL but I saw that wands sit over wetsuits so I finally see a reason to start using wands!


----------



## tajikey

Inviting a camper does not reset the clock on a villager asking to move. I invited Frobert from the campsite on Sunday, then yesterday, Rodney asked to move.


----------



## Mick

stiney said:


> Sadly they didn't fix the wood issue when chopping trees. It kills me when there's a free spot around the tree but in the "wrong" direction so it's like NO WOOD FOR YOU OH THE TREE IS GONE BYE.



Are you aware that you can still get wood with stone axes? They break a little quicker but they don't destroy the tree so you can keep trying if one of the swings misses (and also, you can get more wood from the same tree the next day )


----------



## stiney

Mick said:


> Are you aware that you can still get wood with stone axes? They break a little quicker but they don't destroy the tree so you can keep trying if one of the swings misses (and also, you can get more wood from the same tree the next day )


I am, but I cut down my money tree after harvesting it to prevent my forest scope creep. So I use the regular ax because I want it to be cut down, but also if I'm gonna cut the tree down I want my three wood please and thank you.


----------



## Sharksheep

Til that you don't have to fill in the hole when you lay down a path. It'll fill the hole in for you and lay down the path!


----------



## Mick

stiney said:


> I am, but I cut down my money tree after harvesting it to prevent my forest scope creep. So I use the regular ax because I want it to be cut down, but also if I'm gonna cut the tree down I want my three wood please and thank you.


Makes sense. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## stiney

Mick said:


> Makes sense. Just wanted to make sure


Appreciated! There's so many little things to know about the game that I would rather have someone ask "Did you know..." instead of assuming I knew or not wanting to risk offending me.


----------



## sarosephie

MERMAID SETS ARE NOT CUSTOMIZABLE
I AM A SAD BOI


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Rubombee said:


> Like, you mean the grass is growing over the path?


YES! Thank you! It was late and I couldn't word lol. Up until I noticed that I always thought it was just a patch of dirt on top of grass.


----------



## ElenaSmiles

I accidentally closed the curtains in my house today while I was moving furniture and I literally made the surprised pikachu face


----------



## PemaGrey

xara said:


> i learnt that you can’t gift flowers to your villagers which sucks lol


You can gift gold roses


----------



## Shyria

Today I learned that when you select a stack of fruit to give as a gift, it doesn't give the whole thing anymore!!! The villager will only receive one piece of fruit.
No more accidentally giving away 10 fruits at a time, or having to grab them one by one! Yay!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Redd visited my island today. When I looked closely at my character near the exit of the ship, I can see some outdoor lighting coming in ever so slightly.


----------



## tajikey

Shyria said:


> Today I learned that when you select a stack of fruit to give as a gift, it doesn't give the whole thing anymore!!! The villager will only receive one piece of fruit.
> No more accidentally giving away 10 fruits at a time, or having to grab them one by one! Yay!!


It was always that way for me. Only when I wrapped the stack did it give the villager all of them (and still does).


----------



## Red Cat

I learned that when hunting for sea creatures, larger creatures produce more bubbles, so if you're looking for something large, you can ignore anything that's only producing a few bubbles. It could still just be seaweed or a sea anemone, but you can easily tell those when you get close and they don't move.


----------



## Shyria

tajikey said:


> It was always that way for me. Only when I wrapped the stack did it give the villager all of them (and still does).



Ohhhhhh... I did get lazy with the wrapping recently so that explains why I only found out now haha! Good to know!!! Ty


----------



## Seastar

I just learned Timmy and Tommy have different voices. 
I got the game a few days ago, so...


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I learned that leaving out spoiled turnips brought out the ants!


----------



## USN Peter

Today, I have learned that villager sends an art piece as a gift via mail.


----------



## Catharina

I learned that Nooks cranny has a different song 10 min before it closes! Its such a beautiful song and sleepy Timmy and Tommy are the cutest! (This was also in new leaf how did I not know that ;')  )


----------



## Romaki

Aw, I learned that Tom Nook announces your birthday on the bulletin board. Was that a thing in New Leaf? I don't remember...


----------



## Mick

I picked up Aurora's lost journal this morning and I was going to keep it, but just now she had a thought bubble and she seemed really worried about losing it, then asked me for the favour of retrieving it.

I didn't know they did that. Of course I had to hand it over


----------



## Lullaboid

I learned that if you pull bells out of your money to fill the last open space in your inventory before talking to a crafting villager in case you don't want what they're making, the game just puts the money back automatically and you still get the DIY.


----------



## minimoon

Lullaboid said:


> I learned that if you pull bells out of your money to fill the last open space in your inventory before talking to a crafting villager in case you don't want what they're making, the game just puts the money back automatically and you still get the DIY.


I learnt this exact same thing! Sneaky.


----------



## MelodyRivers

TIL something thing pertaining to birthdays
I had mine yesterday and it was wonderful! I used a spoiler box because I know some people may not have experienced their birthday yet and might not want spoilers  


Spoiler



that when you give your birthday cupcakes to your villagers you get a wrapped gift in return. Also when I went to my husbands island today his villagers wished me a belated birthday


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that when swimming, you can hold down the A button to continuously paddle with your feet! It's slightly slower but can be helpful to those not wanting to spam A all the time.


----------



## Hobowire

hold the left and spamming A speeds up isabelle's dialogue.


----------



## Sharksheep

The pale sky color of the Soft-Serve Lamp is actually Ramune in the japanese. So it's actually just genetic soda flavor ice cream with a bad translation cause there's really no equivalent flavor outside of Asian countries. 

And it doesn't taste like a cream soda or a root beer float.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

There is a frog villager (Raddle) designed after a doctor. Now I'm tempted to move him onto my island if I ever run into him and give him Dr. Mike quotes as his catchphrase+greeting.


----------



## craftyshack

Today I learned that the villager Croque is actually inspired by the Japanese Daruma dolls!! I was so surprised because... well I couldn't initially see it. Because I am building a part of my island that is buddhist monestary inspired, I briefly toyed with the idea of having him move in, haha. But, yeah  I think I will try to move in Kabuki instead, even through Crouque would fit more perfectly being created after a Buddhist monk!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that I have to bring a ladder with me to Mystery Islands. I watched a villager hunting VOD from before the July 3rd update, where people commented that if you didn't bring a ladder, you'd end up on islands without cliffs.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I learned that Labelle doesn't work with Sabel and Mabel anymore. She did for a while in New Leaf, but she's a freelance designer now.

I haven't been playing NH for that long and avoided spoilers, so I thought she still worked with her sisters.


----------



## TheDuke55

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I learned that Labelle doesn't work with Sabel and Mabel anymore. She did for a while in New Leaf, but she's a freelance designer now.
> 
> I haven't been playing NH for that long and avoided spoilers, so I thought she still worked with her sisters.


In City Folk Label left her sisters to work for Gracie and made it big as an assistant/designer or something. In NL she came back to help the family business. It would be nice for her to come back and bring some clothes updates with her or something.

Label's style check was what Gracie did so you could upgrade to the final shop. Label's visit does really nothing except give you a cheap ticket when 3,000 bells is easy to get as it is and some Label designer clothes that aren't really my style.


----------



## skarmoury

Not sure if this was common knowledge already but you can speed crafting times by double pressing A. Guides say you should tap it a couple of times but if you dont wanna murder your A button, just twice is fine. What a time saver.


----------



## Pintuition

Today I was making an apple chair for Apple's yard and I learned it's customizable- you can actually change the type of apple the chair is designed to resemble. It was a simple little thing but I had no idea any of the fruit stuff was customizable!


----------



## sunset_succulent

today i learned that isabelle has buck teeth.

try unseeing that whenever she gives her annoying announcements.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Today i learned if you run and jump off a second story cliff off the north u can do a flip into the water


----------



## fluttershy300

I learned that villagers can give you their picture through treasure hunts! I saw a post about it on reddit! I find that to be super cute way to get your villagers’s pictures.


----------



## Lightspring

Today I learned that the bamboo grass item in the game is interactive and reads out wishes.


----------



## skarmoury

prolly not interesting to old acnh players but as a relatively new player, I'm very pleased that sable gives you gifts after befriending her. I talked to her constantly only because I loved her strangers-to-friends dialogue development from NL, but I didn't know befriending her actually had benefits in NH (because in NL she'd give the QR code machine, and in ACNH you get the kiosk code machine from the get-go).


----------



## Lightspring

Today I learned that if you shake a tree multiple times, sometimes a branch will fall out! I just assumed that if you shake once and that’s the end of it, item or not. If you shake a tree once and something falls out, chances are something else might fall out too if you keep on shaking!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Lightspring said:


> Today I learned that if you shake a tree multiple times, sometimes a branch will fall out! I just assumed that if you shake once and that’s the end of it, item or not. If you shake a tree once and something falls out, chances are something else might fall out too if you keep on shaking!


I think the most branches I've gotten out of a single tree is 7 or 8. Pretty handy, especially early on in the game!


----------



## skarmoury

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I think the most branches I've gotten out of a single tree is 7 or 8. Pretty handy, especially early on in the game!


idk if it's happened to anyone else, but I once shook a tree after getting 8 branches from it and another branch fell out. I didnt bother to know the max but I'm pretty sure I got at least 30 branches from that single tree. :0

anyway, TIL that the bamboo doll is based on the tale of Princess Kaguya! My friends and I watched the animated movie on Netflix last week so when I crafted my first bamboo doll today, I was very happy to know what the bamboo doll meant. I think it's one of my favorite in-game items now!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Lotusblossom said:


> Today i learned if you run and jump off a second story cliff off the north u can do a flip into the water


You can do the flip into the water from any non-sand ground, including the big rocks on the beach, the dock, and the airport dock, you just have to run and press the A button when you're still a little far away from the water. If you're too close, you do a regular cannonball sort of jump.


----------



## Coco63

I feel like I learn new things every day. Here are some things that I’ve learned over the last two months of playing.

I learned that you can sit on the playground jungle gym! Learned this by seeing a villager sitting on it  

Pascal does not appear if you’re playing multiplayer or if your gates are open. Very disappointing.

If you give a villager a new catchphrase, other villagers will start using them too. This was quite upsetting as the catchphrases are themed and I don’t want everyone saying the same thing. But this can be fixed by speaking to Isabelle. Have to speak to Isabelle at least once a day now for this reason.

Complaining to Isabelle about clothes you gave a villager only changes them out of it for the moment. It doesn’t remove it from their wardrobe as they can be wearing it again at a later time.

That I should be using Harv’s island and save myself time and money and materials from decorating rooms and then not liking it.


----------



## Mick

Apparently the reaction menu is fixed to your character, and if you run away from the camera in photo mode, it becomes really small


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I don’t really know if someone already posted this but today I learned that when you interact with the retro gas pump, the numbers actually change!


----------



## tajikey

I learned that you can only get one zodiac recipe from Celeste a month. I used Turnip Exchange to track Celeste down for what I thought was the Leo Sculpture. Turns out I visited an island that was in February, and got the Aquarius Urn. Fast forward two days when I realized this happened, found Celeste again at an island set to the correct date, and she gave me a large star fragment. That sucks.


----------



## Aleigh

Today I learned Dobie is way popular than everyone thinks and I have people offering 10mil+ bells when he JUST moved onto my island again (and I even got offered Raymond??)


----------



## HappyTails

Hobbies. I just discovered like literally 2 seconds ago that each villager has 1 of 6 hobbies, and those hobbies determine some of what the villagers do. Like the ones that sing in the plaza all day and never go home are the villagers with the music hobby.

Wow, the little things in this game.


----------



## Whohaw

Today Celeste gave me 5 star frags instead of a diy.
Also i think that my last item to collect would probably come form wisp. I have 
been asking for something new from day 1 and last week he gave me clothes....clothes...i did not know wisp gave clothes.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Today I learned that you can't use the dream suite with a wand outfit on


----------



## Le Ham

TIL villagers can gift other villagers furniture. I've never seen this before, so it might be part of the new update but Idk for sure. Clay asked me to deliver what turned out to be a rattan stool to Melba.

...And then Melba referred to Clay as a "she," which was interesting


----------



## Skyfall

That you can’t use dreams if you don’t have a subscription


----------



## Crawkey

Scallops do a little back flip in their tanks when you press A at them. :] (doesn't have to turn the tank light on/off)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm pretty sure before the 1.4 update of New Horizons, the bubble that appears in the phone icon when you complete an nook miles + achievement is static. Now, I see that the + bubble pulsing whenever you complete an achievement. I see what you did there, Nintendo.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Today I learned the King Tut mask now exists in NH! (And is maybe connected to luck?)


----------



## icecreamcheese

Today i learned u can pay lloyd on other people inclines, payed for my friend missing 50k for the bridge and it felt great!


----------



## Hirisa

TIL that you can have a large spike for turnip prices three weeks in a row! I never earned many bells playing the stalk market in the earlier games so maybe this isn’t new to anyone else.


----------



## Insulaire

Hirisa said:


> TIL that you can have a large spike for turnip prices three weeks in a row! I never earned many bells playing the stalk market in the earlier games so maybe this isn’t new to anyone else.


I believe it’s a 20% chance if you had it the week before. Since odds don’t have memories beyond one week, it’s just as likely the week after two weeks as it is after one


----------



## Hirisa

Insulaire said:


> I believe it’s a 20% chance if you had it the week before. Since odds don’t have memories beyond one week, it’s just as likely the week after two weeks as it is after one


That is good to know, thank you!


----------



## Imbri

icecreamcheese said:


> Today i learned u can pay lloyd on other people inclines, payed for my friend missing 50k for the bridge and it felt great!


I like doing this.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

In addition to the skull wall, the starry wall also glows in the dark!


----------



## Aardbei

I didn't read all the pages and I'm sorry if this has been told multiple times,

but today I learned that people can gift a birthday present to someone else's villager 


Today my Deli told me the shirt he was wearing was from a friend of mine and that friend confirmed he had to give him something when we went to Deli's birthday 

For now on I'll be carefull when I invite someone on a villager's birthday


----------



## skarmoury

TIL the vibration of the controllers are different when you dig up grass vs. sand. Digging up sand is soooo relaxing.


----------



## OtakuTrash

Today I learned that flies exist


----------



## Lightspring

Today I learned that the zori sandals from the Ables’ make satisfying clopping (if that’s even the right words) noises on hard surfaces. It’s really fun to run around like a kid in the shops


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

TIL (not really today but still recently) even if you made a spelling/grammar error when you request a song from K.K. Slider to get the song, you can still request the song again using the right spelling/grammar and get the song afterwards!


----------



## OtakuTrash

Today I learned that Cookie is my best friend


----------



## Misha

Today I learned that scorpions don't outright attack you if you're not holding your net. I have been holding my net as a precaution for scorpions at night so I could at least try to catch them, but I just made life harder for myself ^^;


----------



## kindakooky

I learned that if you go up one of the bamboo trees you get for the Tanabata festival and press "A" your character will read one of messages from one of the tanzuki (the colourful strips of paper) hung on the tree! 

I actually learned this yesterday but I wanted to mention it anyway cos I thought it was cool.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

TIL you can't dig up Manila Clams on mystery islands.


----------



## Insulaire

Misha said:


> Today I learned that scorpions don't outright attack you if you're not holding your net. I have been holding my net as a precaution for scorpions at night so I could at least try to catch them, but I just made life harder for myself ^^;


Yeah, I also learned this way, way too late. Months of tarantula and scorpion stress could have been avoided. Now I never run with a net after dark and life is so much better. Plus it's actually easier to catch them now if I want to because I just stop and get my net once I'm in a good position to do so!


----------



## Debeers

Misha said:


> Today I learned that scorpions don't outright attack you if you're not holding your net. I have been holding my net as a precaution for scorpions at night so I could at least try to catch them, but I just made life harder for myself ^^;


Thanks for the info! I was out last night holding my net hunting for scorpions and got stung by one I saw too late. Now I know what to do!


----------



## pinkfawn

JasonAldeanMG said:


> TIL you can't dig up Manila Clams on mystery islands.


That's really actually helpful to know, thank you! I was planning on trying to fly to a big fish island to get better chances of a Mahi Mahi and was planning on making bait there... but now I know to just stock up on it before I leave my island.


----------



## Clock

I don’t now if this was mentioned, but the easiest way for me to catch stag beetles is to sneak and imagine there is an imaginary tile in front of the tree blocking your way, then you swing your net and that’s how I go to it easily.
I hope it wasn’t too confusing.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that the boxing ring corners are programmed in the same way as beds are, so you can lie down on them. XD


----------



## Insulaire

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Today I learned that the boxing ring corners are programmed in the same way as beds are, so you can lie down on them. XD


So long as you do the full ring the right way— two neutral corners and a red and blue corner— you can roll all the way from one end to the other. Otherwise you get blocked halfway through rolling on a completed ring


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Insulaire said:


> So long as you do the full ring the right way— two neutral corners and a red and blue corner— you can roll all the way from one end to the other. Otherwise you get blocked halfway through rolling on a completed ring



That's fantastic -- can't wait to get the red corner and another neutral corner to try this out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amylsp

Others have probably posted this, but I realized today we can cliff dive off the back of the island from the first, second and third level. It doesn’t allow you to jump from ‘any’ spot, but I was able to find a few good jump spots.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

The game lets me jump from this 3rd level spot down into the opening between the rocks below, which seems a bit crazy... but I’m not complaining.


----------



## Debeers

Today I learned that events can change your island’s regular weather. We are supposed to have meteor shower tonight according to MeteoNook but got changed to event weather for fireworks...


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Not today, I learned that when there is something in front of a tree, like a beach lounger, a beetle can still spawn on the tree. 

Today, I learned that you can still catch the bug over the object (assuming it's low like the lounger). It's actually the perfect distance and makes a physical barrier to keep you from scaring the bug by getting too close.


----------



## Sloom

this has probably been posted since the update came out but I'm so ecstatic man

*TIL that if you press the right joycon stick in the camera app it removes the HUD!!!* now its really easy to record videos in the game without performing that really finnicky glitch and without getting all the ugly hud in your video lol. best update so far A+ 10/10


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

pinkfawn said:


> That's really actually helpful to know, thank you! I was planning on trying to fly to a big fish island to get better chances of a Mahi Mahi and was planning on making bait there... but now I know to just stock up on it before I leave my island.


That is how I found out. I wanted to catch some fish I was missing from the museum and did not bring any bait. It was not a very long mystery island trip that's for sure.


----------



## USN Peter

Today, I have learned that Celeste will tell you the constellation story if you give her a star fragment!


----------



## Aurita

TIL you can hold A to continuously swim! It’s slower than mashing A but it’s faster than not pressing A


----------



## Insulaire

If you started in March and have not TTed or fished/caught bugs on other islands, you won’t be able to complete both your fish and insect museum exhibits until December at the earliest. And if you factor in sea creatures, it will take until March.


----------



## Insulaire

Well, I learned this yesterday but still: scorpions can spawn on the beach?! I thought i was safe walking around with my net out and then....


----------



## Debeers

That’s good to know! Nowhere outside is safe on the island!


----------



## Mick

USNPete said:


> Today, I have learned that Celeste will tell you the constellation story if you give her a star fragment!
> 
> View attachment 298050



I had no idea! I'll have to try this out, I'm hoping she returns soon...


----------



## Insulaire

Her version of the Europa myth is heavily sanitized!


----------



## HappyTails

Front flips!





I found this on a site while I was browsing the net for Animal Crossing stuff. 
Hold B while running towards the pier or a cliff, then press A without letting go of B and you should do a front flip into the water.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Saga said:


> TIL that not everyone has the same size of rocks, and not everyone has tidepools in theirs. I got a bit jealous when I realized that my friend has two HUGE rocks you could each fit a while cafe/restaurant on, and all her space is useable because she doesn't have any tidepools! Meanwhile, my rocks are 2/3 the size of hers, and the tidepools make them hard to build on because they take away a lot of the horizontal space. ;_; If I had known that, I would have reset for an island with better rocks...



I’m so jealous of tide pool rocks! The only decoration I really want for my rocks! When I visit my husband’s island and see his multiple tide pool rocks it is the only time I kind of wish I had known about the resetting to get a better island thing when I started. (Though Genji was my starter so I probably still wouldn’t have done it.) 

But! Tide pool rocks are great!


----------



## Cass123

Today I learned that you can add custom designs to the outdoor tables and benches!


----------



## Saga

WaileaNoRei said:


> I’m so jealous of tide pool rocks! The only decoration I really want for my rocks! When I visit my husband’s island and see his multiple tide pool rocks it is the only time I kind of wish I had known about the resetting to get a better island thing when I started. (Though Genji was my starter so I probably still wouldn’t have done it.)
> 
> But! Tide pool rocks are great!



Yeah, I just think it depends on what you're going for honestly! They are really a cool feature if you can work around them. I finally managed to find a design for one of my tidepool rocks I liked (flamingo sanctuary), and that matches really well with the tidepools' natural aesthetic. I just had to find another place to put my cafe and marine life research lab, because there was no way either of those two were ever going to fit on my rocks! xD

And I feel you on "maybe I would have re-started, but then again maybe not..." since I actually got my favorite jock (Teddy) as my starter too, so I know what you mean! Once I saw him, I knew I wasn't going to reset, for sure.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Saga said:


> Yeah, I just think it depends on what you're going for honestly! They are really a cool feature if you can work around them. I finally managed to find a design for one of my tidepool rocks I liked (flamingo sanctuary), and that matches really well with the tidepools' natural aesthetic. I just had to find another place to put my cafe and marine life research lab, because there was no way either of those two were ever going to fit on my rocks! xD
> 
> And I feel you on "maybe I would have re-started, but then again maybe not..." since I actually got my favorite jock (Teddy) as my starter too, so I know what you mean! Once I saw him, I knew I wasn't going to reset, for sure.



Those designs sound great! A marine research lab and flamingo sanctuary are both such cute ideas!! (Even more jealous, haha!)

I really love tide pools in real life, so my reaction is very influenced by that.

<3 getting a favorite villager as a starter!


----------



## Olly7

I just realised that using the right analogue stick scrolls through things faster. I've wasted sooo much time in my storage and recipe list using the left stick.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that if you shoot down a balloon present near a river and all of the space is occupied, not only will you not get it but will jump into the water instead to rub salt into the wound as opposed to just disappearing.


----------



## SirSean

Shellzilla said:


> Today, I learned that if you shoot down a balloon present near a river and all of the space is occupied, not only will you not get it but will jump into the water instead to rub salt into the wound as opposed to just disappearing.



Man I hate when that happens. It leaves you thinking what did I just miss out on?


----------



## Toska

This may have been mentioned, but if you wear a backpack/purse it will make the sleeves of the seasonal dress (not sure what it's called) short! I couldn't figure out why I had short sleeves, and then I took off my purse! An interesting feature, but it's good to know!


----------



## saucySheep

Romaki said:


> I thought it would be nice to make a thread in the same vein as the Things you didn't know about forever? thread in the New Leaf forum, where people share little tidbits and tricks that they learned about the game that other people might not know about yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For example, today I learned that the camera app allows you to even go further with the top view to the "behind a building" view.


sorry but i just gotta say this ... your map looks very similar to mine in that place specifically. is there a chance we have the same map and can u show me urs sorry this is unrelated 

*HRM* Something I learned today? I learned.... even Gyroid rabbits can get fleas from time to time


----------



## Stella-Io

I didn't realize that if you had holes, went to another island then came back, that the holes would be gone.

Pretty useful thou when you're transporting flowers/trees/plants.


----------



## Debeers

Today I learned if you lose internet, your game starts reaaaaly slowly even if you use physical cart.


----------



## USN Peter

I did not know that the villager’s photo frame can be customized until today...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Today I just learned that they added a "Return to home" option on the "-" button! Now I don't have to walk all the way back to airport on other peoples' islands!


----------



## Sharksheep

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Today I just learned that they added a "Return to home" option on the "-" button! Now I don't have to walk all the way back to airport on other peoples' islands!



Isn't that the same as leaving quietly? People don't like it when you do that especially when there's more than 2 people on the island.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Sharksheep said:


> Isn't that the same as leaving quietly? People don't like it when you do that especially when there's more than 2 people on the island.


I was told to leave that way on someone else's island earlier; I assumed that Nintendo fixed it. Was it always "Return to home"?


----------



## Sharksheep

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I was told to leave that way on someone else's island earlier; I assumed that Nintendo fixed it. Was it always "Return to home"?



I think it is. It's generally fine if it's just you and the host. But if there's 4 people coming to catalog their catalog might be be saved properly if you leave that way.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Sharksheep said:


> I think it is. It's generally fine if it's just you and the host. But if there's 4 people coming to catalog their catalog might be be saved properly if you leave that way.


Ahh I see. I did not know it was fine if it was just you and the host. I guess that is the real TIL


----------



## peachycrossing9

Today I learned that you're able to buy balloons from Nooks Cranny. I don't why, but I thought this was not possible   
I got a green one and pink one.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that, if I get lost on a hard-to-navigate dream island and want to wake up, I just need to use the emergency rescue service to get back to the town plaza!


----------



## Hanif1807

Today i learned that Hobby is a thing in New Horizons, even in previous games. It explains why Lucy often sings in my island because her Hobby is "Music", Norma goes fishing often because her Hobby is "Nature", and Tammy along with Lyman do Naruto run often because their Hobby is "Play"


----------



## JSS

I just realised that if someone wanted to keep an island in cherry blossom season they'd have to put up with the egg stuff FOREVER.   

EDIT: Well, in 2020 at least. I suppose they could try a year when Bunny Day doesn't overlap as much.


----------



## skarmoury

TIL that transparent custom designs go _under_ the grass if used with the original paths (or at least the arched/stone/wood tiles from experience); solid-colored custom designs go over anything.

I was wondering why my some of my custom paths kept going under the grass and some were going over.


----------



## Debeers

Today I learned that you cannot do customization on other’s island. I was watering flowers on another island and trying to repair the watering can but couldn’t.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m embarrassed about this one; I found this out a week ago that there are more clothes to buy when you go in the changing room to try on the clothes. I’ve been waiting for certain color variations of some clothes to appear and never realized to try the dressing room.


----------



## Halloqueen

I had been saving the T-Rex Skull and T-Rex Torso in my storage until I could find a T-Rex Tail so I could set up the whole T-Rex on my island. I got the tail yesterday, so today I put it in place. I found out that if you click on the T-Rex Skull, it opens and closes its jaws. It makes me wonder whether the other dinosaurs do this as well or if it's exclusive to the T-Rex. I can confirm, at least, that the Mammoth doesn't do anything since I have one set up next to Tucker's house.


----------



## Rubombee

Halloqueen said:


> I had been saving the T-Rex Skull and T-Rex Torso in my storage until I could find a T-Rex Tail so I could set up the whole T-Rex on my island. I got the tail yesterday, so today I put it in place. I found out that if you click on the T-Rex Skull, it opens and closes its jaws. It makes me wonder whether the other dinosaurs do this as well or if it's exclusive to the T-Rex. I can confirm, at least, that the Mammoth doesn't do anything since I have one set up next to Tucker's house.


All the dinosaur heads with jaws do this


----------



## Halloqueen

Rubombee said:


> All the dinosaur heads with jaws do this


Neat! Nice to know, thank you!


----------



## Mick

Rubombee said:


> All the dinosaur heads with jaws do this



Today I learned this, I suppose. I also thought it was just the T-rex!


----------



## Cass123

JSS said:


> I just realised that if someone wanted to keep an island in cherry blossom season they'd have to put up with the egg stuff FOREVER.
> 
> EDIT: Well, in 2020 at least. I suppose they could try a year when Bunny Day doesn't overlap as much.


If you started in Southern Hemisphere it won’t overlap but I didn’t think that far ahead either


----------



## LeighEmma

Today I learned about the new feature on the kiosk  let’s get me some more custom designs!!


----------



## Imbri

Debeers said:


> Today I learned that you cannot do customization on other’s island. I was watering flowers on another island and trying to repair the watering can but couldn’t.



You should be able to do basic customizing, you just can't use custom patterns. I was at another island helping with flower cleanup and was able to refurbish my shovel without problem.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Today I learned that you can buy the nookling's flag they used the use at the beginning of the game at the nook link Nook miles store. You can wave hi to other people or your villagers with it by pressing a.


----------



## Larsi

Today I learned (thanks to @Hobowire ) that all the August firework prizes from Redd can be bought in Nook's Cranny cabinet.  This will spare me a lot of bells and time. And time = bells.


----------



## Debeers

Imbri said:


> You should be able to do basic customizing, you just can't use custom patterns. I was at another island helping with flower cleanup and was able to refurbish my shovel without problem.


I will find out why I can’t do it then.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had kicks today and labelle tomorrow, so i decided to tt to yesterday at 5 am to see if i could change who I got and now I have saharah. I read somewhere how tting on or to sunday would change lineup of npc visitors, but wasn’t sure if it worked going backwards to sunday.


----------



## saucySheep

I learned that Spike needs a new dictionary


----------



## JellyBeans

if a villager's house says 'i moved out!' you can tt backwards and it stays the same... but if you have an empty plot and tt back it will be filled. the joy


----------



## HappyTails

Today I learnt through a video on YouTube. 

Those party poppers they sell in Nook's Cranny? Well they can be used to scare away wasps. Just pop them when the wasps are after you and it will scare them away.


----------



## skarmoury

Today I learned the dumbbells they use to exercise are different between males and females. Apparently females have a smaller dumbbell!


----------



## KimvW

That there is a search function in the catalog


----------



## angelacross98

Today I learned how fun Harv’s Island can be!!


----------



## sunset_succulent

skarmoury said:


> Today I learned the dumbbells they use to exercise are different between males and females. Apparently females have a smaller dumbbell!


it actually varies between personality type, also! uchis have the biggest dumbbells out of the females, the rest have small blue ones,


----------



## WaileaNoRei

RubyandSapphire said:


> it actually varies between personality type, also! uchis have the biggest dumbbells out of the females, the rest have small blue ones,



Don’t the bigger dumbbells correspond to the villagers with the fitness hobby? Just like they are the ones who work out in the sporty shades? I could be wrong. Genji is the only villager with the fitness hobby I’ve ever actually had on my island.


----------



## twisty

Today I found out you can layer patterns over paved paths! I feel very silly now.


----------



## sunset_succulent

WaileaNoRei said:


> Don’t the bigger dumbbells correspond to the villagers with the fitness hobby? Just like they are the ones who work out in the sporty shades? I could be wrong. Genji is the only villager with the fitness hobby I’ve ever actually had on my island.


i also have genji, and he isn’t the only one is my island that works out or wears the sporty shades. the only other villager with the shades that i have seen is diva, and that’s every time she works out. rennée, bea, pancetti, and stella never wear shades. none of my males work out besides genji, and the female villagers that have the black, seemingly heavier dumbbells are diva and rennée, who are both uchi. all of them wear a different variation of the athletic jacket.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

RubyandSapphire said:


> i also have genji, and he isn’t the only one is my island that works out or wears the sporty shades. the only other villager with the shades that i have seen is diva, and that’s every time she works out. rennée, bea, pancetti, and stella never wear shades. none of my males work out besides genji, and the female villagers that have the black, seemingly heavier dumbbells are diva and rennée, who are both uchi. all of them wear a different variation of the athletic jacket.



Diva has the fitness hobby too. Renee doesn’t. That’s why she doesn’t wear the sporty shades. Neither of the uchi villagers I have had worked out much with dumbbells at all, if ever and I never saw them use the heavier dumbbells. So that’s actually really interesting to know that Renee used them!

...
(I check my pictures of villagers working out)

Welp! I just blew up my own theory! I feel kind of [mistaken reaction]. I have this picture saved in my phone:






Oops! I was totally wrong! Guess it is is only the sporty shades that are tied to the fitness hobby?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that Dom says something pretty surprising (and hilarious) when you give him an insect that you have not yet donated to the museum.  

If you want to be spoiled, you can *click on this link to see a screenshot in my island photo journal* that will show you what Dom said.


----------



## Insulaire

You can customize the hammocks!


----------



## WalceDony

Today I learned that it's not wise to use 80k on Leif in one go


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm sure this is probably common knowledge already, and I might have known this before and simply forgot, but today I noticed that the bobber for the Colorful Fishing Rod sold at Nook's Cranny is a rubber ducky.


----------



## xara

today i learnt that olive the bear cub is female and a normal villager; all this time, i deadass thought she was male and a lazy villager smhh


----------



## Cass123

Today I learned that mosquitos can’t bite you while you’re sitting down!


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I learned that the sleeves of a kimono or robe get rolled up when you equip your ladder. I already knew they did this when you wear a backpack, but I had no idea about the ladder!


----------



## hugs

Today I learned that if I dressed warmly for the summer season and spoke to Fauna, she will concerned for my well-being. It was cute that she thought I had the flu and maybe needed medicine.


----------



## Rosch

Today I learned that Tom Nook doesn't even wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I learned that a rock can spawn in the exact same spot from where you destroyed it


----------



## minimoon

xara said:


> View attachment 307135
> 
> today i learnt that olive the bear cub is female and a normal villager; all this time, i deadass thought she was male and a lazy villager smhh


I want her on my island one day


----------



## Bobthecat1

DJStarstryker said:


> I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!


How do you invite them?

I went to Harv’s but had no luck.


----------



## Khaelis

Today I learned that the giraffe stag and giant trevally are an absolute nightmare to find.


----------



## Rubombee

Bobthecat1 said:


> How do you invite them?
> 
> I went to Harv’s but had no luck.


You know the menu for adding furniture in a room? On the very far right, there's a tab for your current villagers!


----------



## Cheren

Cass123 said:


> Today I learned that mosquitos can’t bite you while you’re sitting down!



Wish this worked in real life.


----------



## Insulaire

Today is my 150th straight day playing this game and I only just learned that I’d never bought the DIY for Beginners Collection — I hadn’t noticed because I got the wooden block toy and haybed DIYs long ago, but the rest are new to me even though I have 450 other DIYs. Thanks to whoever mentioned it in a post elsewhere RE: the frying pan DIY!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that the tea set is customizable! You can alter the colour of the mat.


----------



## sunset_succulent

weeds can multiply like regular flowers, _and_ they can grow up cliffs (if the weed is touching the bottom of a cliff, it can grow upwards onto another level). i’ve known this for awhile, but i’ve never seen it mentioned. seemed kinda important.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Today I learned that you can put custom designs on the pier


----------



## Insulaire

The next time you're looking for one of your missing villagers, make sure you check in front of the airport by the plane-- I knew they sometimes wander over here, but I had no idea they could do their workout routine all the way over there!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that it’s possible for your villagers to wear the stache & glasses accessory. Depending on whose wearing it, the results can either be adorable or hilarious. Tried it on Stitches once and he looked silly in it.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that previously crafted DIY recipes have a brighter acorn pattern behind than those that you haven't crafted before!


----------



## annex

Today I learned that there are so many items that can be customized. Like the dj  turntable, record box, world map and so much more.


----------



## Nefarious

I just learned that the camera mode has a top-down view, like when you’re terraforming behind a cliff or building. Not sure it that has always been there, but I guess it’s a good thing I was getting smothered by a dog to find out about it now. Better late than never.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

THE other day I learned that you can push furniture to squish cockroaches in your house!!


----------



## Skandranon

today i learned that a fly and ants can spawn on the same rotten turnip at the same time. also to note about this if u use your net on both it will catch the ant


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I learned from Genji today that you can fish off the second level into a river/ body of water below? Am I just dumb, did everyone already know this?
Apparently Genji is the smartest person (or bunny) on my island.



Sorry for the bad phone pic. And yes, I still didn’t believe it and tried for myself just to see if it was really true.


----------



## sunset_succulent

WaileaNoRei said:


> I learned from Genji today that you can fish off the second level into a river/ body of water below? Am I just dumb, did everyone already know this?
> Apparently Genji is the smartest person (or bunny) on my island.
> View attachment 311734
> Sorry for the bad phone pic. And yes, I still didn’t believe it and tried for myself just to see if it was really true.


they can also fish on a waterfall that is a tier higher!


----------



## Insulaire

I was watching an old gameplay run through of the first day on YouTube and realized that the laying down to sleep music and camera moves of Luna/Dream Suite were actually present on day one when we “napped” the first night after arriving on our island


----------



## BigBadButterfree

This was actually yesterday, I apologize, but I learned that during a K.K. Slider performance, villagers that walk into the plaza area will fade in and out of the darkness surrounding you and KK.


----------



## UnendingHope

TIL scorpions can reach you if you’re hiding in a circle of holes like this o’s are holes, x is player
....O
O X O
...O


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I learned that if you backed up your save and your online membership expires, it will still update if you're connected to the internet. Though, I don't know what it's like if you request to recover your save while your membership is expired.


----------



## Imbri

That you can store items in the recycling bin, instead of just taking things out.

Why did no one tell me this?


----------



## RisuAkuma

driftwoodisle said:


> I learned you can plant palm trees on grass if you place a sand path before planting it! I don't know if this is common knowledge or not but I had no idea and I've been running around planting palm trees along the side of the beach all day to smooth the line between beach and grass a little more.


Did not know that. This is awesome. Thank you


----------



## HappyTails

That Pascal can appear outside the barrier after you give him a scallop






Then again, I don't really dive all that much in this game.


----------



## Dunquixote

I learned today that there is a limit on how many stars you can wish on. Kinda embarrassed that I didn’t realize that until I overheard @JSS telling someone in his town. ><


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another thing I learned today is that if you interact with the cute diy table, its light will turn on! And when you finish using it, the lights will turn back off.


----------



## Pyoopi

I never really look at the placed bugs up close but I noticed something odd about the flea. It's laying on its side.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300672579175215105So it's basically dying.  Now I feel like when you interact with the flea; that's basically its last breath, lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm surprised that the floating island that appears in loading screens changes depending on the season. The grass is now orange/brown!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that when it's raining and you walk/run on sand it makes a sort of sodden squishy sound... like wet sand... how did I not notice this before now?!


----------



## Debeers

I learned that the store will close outside even if you are in store past closing time so others couldn’t get in.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Currently in the processing of learning how to use the queuing system on this website


----------



## Jeremy

TIL you can pop a balloon present with your net from a higher level.



Pendragon1980 said:


> Currently in the processing of learning how to use the queuing system on this website


This might help! https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...queue-and-trading-fields.563792/#post-9394521


----------



## NyattaSama

TIL that you need to keep shaking trees to get an acorn/pinecone or two... Now I have a pocket full of sticks. Had it much easier with cherry blossom petals.


----------



## Insulaire

If you have a plant in the same room as an oscillating wall fan, the leaves will sway in the breeze each time the fan's path passes it-- the amount of detail put into this game never fails to amaze me


----------



## Debeers

Learned 2 things:
1. Saharah leaves at midnight just like Cinderella! My last guest arrived after midnight due to our network issues and we searched up and down the island to locate her with no luck last night
2. Scorpion can climb stairs!


----------



## Hypno KK

Villagers still give you medicine in NH. It's not based on personality from what I've seen but it might be based on your friendship level.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I shot down a balloon slightly too early today and I expected it to disappear on the large beach rocks. To my dismay, it didn't disappear and I was able to pick up the present! :O


----------



## Splinter

You can interact with a Skeleton and it will raise it's arms.


----------



## Sharksheep

There was a thread a while back that said that if you have the same villagers as the ones in a dream town in New Leaf, you get some special dialogue but you don't in New Horizons. However, former villagers in a dream island will remember you in a dream.

Note: This has to be the same instance of a villager. This Buzz used to be on my island but I gave away to a friend because he was their dreamie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302469133322207232


----------



## Raz

Insulaire said:


> If you have a plant in the same room as an oscillating wall fan, the leaves will sway in the breeze each time the fan's path passes it-- the amount of detail put into this game never fails to amaze me


Same thing happens if you place the Drying Rack in that room haha


----------



## Red Cat

I feel so dumb that I didn't discover this until almost 6 months after getting the game, but I learned that you can rotate your character while changing in a wardrobe or Able Sisters dressing room. I thought we were stuck only being able to view the outfit from the front.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that if you don’t pick up summer shells in time, they disappear! Pretty sure I didn’t pick them up at least...


----------



## Skandranon

I learned that when u turn on or off the mantis shrimps aquarium it will lash out at u and crack the glass


----------



## Fraggle

I learned that you can turn off the mini map! Damn I wish I’d known that before


----------



## Rubombee

Skandranon said:


> I learned that when u turn on or off the mantis shrimps aquarium it will lash out at u and crack the glass


Oh yeah, I remember that when you interact with the lamp of the sea butterfly's tank, it'll do a creepy quick opening-its-head thing??


----------



## Jade_Amell

Today I learned that Scorpions are still about and running in my town with a bug net out at 9:58 PM to go to Nooks before it closes means getting stung. And having to wait till the morning to sell stuff for full price.


----------



## Jessi

Today I learned that you can build a third story on your island, but can't put stairs or anything on that layer -_-


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Not so much a learning as it is something that's been on my mind. 

I did some napkin math, and assuming that one campsite villager shows up per week on your island (and you invite them to live on your island), one resident asks to move out every two weeks, no time-traveling, and no Amiibo use, it will take just a bit over *five years* to have had all 391 current villagers live on your island at some point.


----------



## Jade_Amell

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Not so much a learning as it is something that's been on my mind.
> 
> I did some napkin math, and assuming that one campsite villager shows up per week on your island (and you invite them to live on your island), one resident asks to move out every two weeks, no time-traveling, and no Amiibo use, it will take just a bit over *five years* to have had all 391 current villagers live on your island at some point.



You'd also roughly need about 389 nook mile tickets at a good shot at finding the villager you want. (Give or take.)


----------



## Debeers

Today I learned that you can invite villager on mysterious island even if you are not island representative!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Jade_Amell said:


> You'd also roughly need about 389 nook mile tickets at a good shot at finding the villager you want. (Give or take.)


Good point -- it would just get increasingly harder to find the missing villagers.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Leif was my NPC of the day. Today I learned that his cart now stays in the Res Services plaza after his hours of operation (10 PM).


----------



## MapleSilver

Today I learned the barrel DIY can't be customized. I want to have a cargo area somewhere on my island so it's a shame you can only have one type of barrel.


----------



## Insulaire

MapleSilver said:


> Today I learned the barrel DIY can't be customized. I want to have a cargo area somewhere on my island so it's a shame you can only have one type of barrel.


That's barrely enough!


----------



## Matt0106

I learned that the shower stall IS IN FACT in this game. Well now I know what I'm hunting for next.


----------



## Solio

Hey, guys...
DiD yOu KnoW thEre aRe SpeCiaL VIsitoRS? :')
Man, I never noticed...




This video was just posted by Nintendo. After we've been playing the game for almost half a year now.


----------



## Insulaire

Solio said:


> Hey, guys...
> DiD yOu KnoW thEre aRe SpeCiaL VIsitoRS? :')
> Man, I never noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video was just posted by Nintendo. After we've been playing the game for almost half a year now.


I watched this earlier today and it seemed like it was obviously meant to be shared months ago (Probably around game launch time) and they held onto it and then spliced in the new NPCs from later updates in the final moments without any specific narration


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that if you get your first scallop of the day and your pockets are full, Pascal doesn’t show even if you swap the item out and keep the scallop. However you can still get him next time you catch a scallop without full pockets! Had a feeling this was the case, or similar, in NL but wasn’t sure in this game till now!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

Also just read/remembered reading on here that you can get 14 branches to fall from a tree before picking them up, always thought it was max 8 but didn’t think of repositioning myself hahah


----------



## sunset_succulent

til that you can use the dreadful “baby’s hat” for the hood of a hoodie. you just make a custom design sweater in a matching color and it looks like your character has their hood up. it’s actually super cute!


----------



## Mick

sunset_succulent said:


> til that you can use the dreadful “baby’s hat” for the hood of a hoodie. you just make a custom design sweater in a matching color and it looks like your character has their hood up. it’s actually super cute!



That sounds interesting! I'll have to play around with that.


----------



## Dunquixote

sunset_succulent said:


> til that you can use the dreadful “baby’s hat” for the hood of a hoodie. you just make a custom design sweater in a matching color and it looks like your character has their hood up. it’s actually super cute!



Thanks for sharing!  That’s a really interesting idea; also, I am glad to know that I am not the only one that thought the hat was dreadful lol. I was using the ninja hood to serve as a hood with my ffx bahamut outfit, but the purple doesn’t match the design so, I’m a little interested in trying something else. 

I learned in the last few days that the cartoonist’s set lights up (interactable) and so is the hourglass. I have been using mostly non interactive pieces of furniture and had not decorated my house at all until now, so, that’s why this “discovery” is pretty late lol.


----------



## Sefyre

I learned that I can get dragged into a song-writing rhyming match between two villagers! 

Fuchsia was going to write a "punk" song and Rowan thought that she was going to write a song about him, the "hunk".

So Fuchsia invited both Rowan and I to create a song together and for me, one of the options I had was:

"Gotta make myself great!", "Get a new TV by freight!", "Find a lower mortgage rate!", and "Own my very own estate!" 

I was so shocked I just couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Dunquixote

I found out recently that Saharah still gives me tickets if I buy a rug more than one times, so I can get a free wallpaper and flooring each time. I am kinda slow lol... but better late than never to realize this .

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

I usually only buy one of each rug.


----------



## Nefarious

Well more like I learned this a few weeks ago but..

I learned that you can stop a villager from fishing (I think when they are sitting too? I don't remember clearly) by bothering them three time. Don't have to wait for them to stop what they're doing to give them a present.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> Well more like I learned this a few weeks ago but..
> 
> I learned that you can stop a villager from fishing (I think when they are sitting too? I don't remember clearly) by bothering them three time. Don't have to wait for them to stop what they're doing to give them a present.


That's right! If a villager is sitting, you can bump into them to get them to stand up.


----------



## Nefarious

TheSillyPuppy said:


> That's right! If a villager is sitting, you can bump into them to get them to stand up.



Gotta bully them to shower them with love I suppose. 

Mechanically, it's a good detail, nice that they added that.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Watching Mayor Mori, I learned a lot of tricks I didn't even think of trying, for example planting a tree behind a medium or smaller tree to prevent it from growing any further. It's made me reimagine how I decorate my island.

I already knew this trick, but it might help someone else:
If a villager is sitting outside and you want to gift them an item, just push them until they get up and then you can gift them an item; If they're fishing talk to them 3 times and then you can gift them a present.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> Gotta bully them to shower them with love I suppose.
> 
> Mechanically, it's a good detail, nice that they added that.



Yes! I feel kinda bad whenever I use the mechanic. But at least the villagers don't get upset with us.


----------



## John Wick

Lucky has three graves in his house.

WHY? :-/


----------



## Lullaboid

When wasps are chasing you, they can't go under arches. They have to go around.


----------



## RedPanda

TIL that you can delete custom patterns And they will stay on certain things: the town flag and your Nook phone. It’s useful if you want to clear up space and know you won’t be using that pattern elsewhere.

also: you can apparently pop a balloon with a net if it floats by and you are above it, like on a cliff!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Terraforming cliffs in empty spaces are a great way to take up space, make your island look cuter, and add some City Folk vibes to walkways!


----------



## Imbri

Now that the cooler weather is here, the ponds and rivers have a mist on them in the morning. It made running around to do my morning chores a bit more fun.


----------



## Enxssi

if you go to someone’s island, lay down, wait for them to dig holes around you, then get up, you’ll fall into the holes.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I just randomly found out that if a rock re-spawns right next to a tree (without space between the two) which still needs to completely grow up, the tree will not continue growing up, instead it gets stuck in it's current stage. However, if you remove the rock, the tree will continue growing up the next day. Furthermore, I didn't even know that a rock can re-spawn next to a tree without having space between the two.


----------



## NuttyS

Had no idea until today that the parabolic antenna moves.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Either I'm losing my sanity after shaking trees for acorns but I swear they make a different sound than a branch when they fall down.​


----------



## Insulaire

NuttyS said:


> Had no idea until today that the parabolic antenna moves.


OMG just tested this out. I never thought to interact with it. It's incredible that six months in and there's still little touches like this to discover!


----------



## John Wick

The snail model kinda glows at night. ^_^


----------



## NuttyS

Insulaire said:


> OMG just tested this out. I never thought to interact with it. It's incredible that six months in and there's still little touches like this to discover!


Same! I wanted to turn it around but didn't hold the button, next thing I know it's moving


----------



## Mick

NuttyS said:


> Had no idea until today that the parabolic antenna moves.



I only found that out once someone came over and started touching all the furniture on my island! It is still moving up and down to this day lol

Today I learned that if you whack Wisp with your net out of pure frustration, he still explodes into pieces and expects you to go after them. No thanks Wisp, I have the achievement


----------



## Le Ham

TIL you can get boots (and therefore probably other pond garbage) in the recycling bin. 

I... probably had this happen to me before and just never consciously took note of it?


----------



## Katzenjammer

Today I learned that the cannon you get from Gullivarrr actually fires cannon balls if you interact with it! (Thanks to @Uffe!)


----------



## Uffe

Katzenjammer said:


> Today I learned that the cannon you get from Gullivarrr actually fires cannon balls if you interact with it! (Thanks to @Uffe!)


Lol. Gotta watch your step going through some rooms.


----------



## Dracule

Katzenjammer said:


> Today I learned that the cannon you get from Gullivarrr actually fires cannon balls if you interact with it! (Thanks to @Uffe!)


Welp, I guess today I learned that @Katzenjammer learned from @Uffe that the Gullivarrr cannon fires cannon balls. LOL 

(But seriously... I didn’t know this. What the heck.)


----------



## Uffe

Dracule said:


> Welp, I guess today I learned that @Katzenjammer learned from @Uffe that the Gullivarrr cannon fires cannon balls. LOL
> 
> (But seriously... I didn’t know this. What the heck.)


Well, cannon balls don't fire out, but the cannon does fire off, and sparks show up better in a dark room.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Uffe said:


> Well, cannon balls don't fire out, but the cannon does fire off, and sparks show up better in a dark room.


Yeah, it fires and makes a "BOOM" so I figured that was the same. The cannonball must come out too fast to see, yeah that's the ticket...


----------



## John Wick

Katzenjammer said:


> Today I learned that the cannon you get from Gullivarrr actually fires cannon balls if you interact with it! (Thanks to @Uffe!)


Hehe, I found that out when I was moving it.
I clicked it and shot myself in the face. ^_^


----------



## Mick

John Wick said:


> Hehe, I found that out when I was moving it.
> I clicked it and shot myself in the face. ^_^



Rest in peace.  

I think trying to fire it was the first thing I did when mine came in the mail, I definitely stood on the safe side though. Would not have expected the front to work, that's funny!


----------



## Lullaboid

Lullaboid said:


> When wasps are chasing you, they can't go under arches. They have to go around.


It turns out I was wrong about this. Some wasps were chasing me and I tested it again, and they can go through the arch. I guess the first time something about the surrounding area made the wasps have to go around.


----------



## Insulaire

Mosquito bites can interrupt the hitting of stones. I was about to hit the last round of the money rock when one bit me. The most expensive mosquito of all time, it cost me 8 grand


----------



## Fye

that watering a black rose with a gold watering can doesn't turn the rose gold. I've been watering the same black rose for a few days now with no luck and now I know why    today I cleared the area around it so I'm hoping to get a gold rose one of these days!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

You can change outfits at an artisanal bug cage.


----------



## Le Ham

TIL you can actually get a less-than-perfect score from Label, even using the clothing she gives you. I'd never seen this dialogue and it was funny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310895783047176193looks like you still get the tailors ticket though, so


----------



## Seastar

Today I learned that ordering cataloged posters used to be a thing. I really didn't know this and I only ever ordered the ones I had unlocked from Harvey. Also since I rarely play with other people, I didn't even have other posters. This feature is now gone and I can understand why people are upset.


----------



## Mick

Le Ham said:


> TIL you can actually get a less-than-perfect score from Label, even using the clothing she gives you. I'd never seen this dialogue and it was funny
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310895783047176193looks like you still get the tailors ticket though, so



This is the dialogue I see every time because I am too lazy to change my entire outfit, I just put on whatever she gives me and talk to her again and that's good enough to unlock her items! I think it gets you one less ticket though.

Another funny thing is that she asks you to wear at least a top and some pants if you're missing them. I think that's fair.


----------



## Sharksheep

NVM. Wrong present


----------



## HaveACool

Today I learned that you can move your mailbox. I must have spent hours trying to arrange my front garden around the mailbox!


----------



## Debeers

Today I learned that if you already have the spooky diy, the crafting villager will give you pumpkins instead, no duplicate diys! Just like Celeste I guess...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Debeers said:


> Today I learned that if you already have the spooky diy, the crafting villager will give you pumpkins instead, no duplicate diys! Just like Celeste I guess...



Today I learned that if you are visiting an island and already have the spooky DIY that the villager is crafting, they will give you a candy instead and remind you to save the candy for October 31st.


----------



## Debeers

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Today I learned that if you are visiting an island and already have the spooky DIY that the villager is crafting, they will give you a candy instead and remind you to save the candy for October 31st.


So it can be candy or pumpkins! Double candies for you then!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Yesterday I learned if you put a candy down on the ground it will almost instantly get ants (but be fine if you pick it up). I have a real life ant phobia/ issue, so it was a very unpleasant surprise! The ants are so gross and weirdly horrifying in the game (though that might just be me). Ew. [shudder reaction]


----------



## tajikey

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yesterday I learned if you put a candy down on the ground it will almost instantly get ants (but be fine if you pick it up). I have a real life ant phobia/ issue, so it was a very unpleasant surprise! The ants are so gross and weirdly horrifying in the game (though that might just be me). Ew. [shudder reaction]


----------



## sarosephie

tajikey said:


> View attachment 324028


I'm not alone!
I find the ant mechanism just so creepy. I know how ants are normally. It just looks super nasty though!


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yesterday I learned if you put a candy down on the ground it will almost instantly get ants (but be fine if you pick it up). I have a real life ant phobia/ issue, so it was a very unpleasant surprise! The ants are so gross and weirdly horrifying in the game (though that might just be me). Ew. [shudder reaction]



I didn’t know that. I still need an ant so that is helpful . Ugh though (I hate bugs ). I had dropped candy down with my alt character for my main character and my main character when I needed an empty inventory before going to Panda’s island and i didn’t think to look at the ground again. oof lol


----------



## Sara?

Not sure if anyone has said anything yet and also dont know for how long it will last my guess is either till end of month or till end of fall.
SO what happened is that i saw a blue ballon come ( hoping it was stone cause i need like tons ) and it was a halloween DIY!!

So you can get Halloween DIYs not only by asking your villagers but also by popping balloons


----------



## Dim

Today I learned neighbors can moon watch


----------



## SirOctopie

TIL that Venus' flower baskets--a SPONGE--moves at the speed of light when trying to catch it. Last I recall, sponges don't move. At all.

Funnily enough, the Venus' flower baskets on display in the museum are stuck to rocks lol.


----------



## Sara?

SirOctopie said:


> TIL that Venus' flower baskets--a SPONGE--moves at the speed of light when trying to catch it. Last I recall, sponges don't move. At all.
> 
> Funnily enough, the Venus' flower baskets on display in the museum are stuck to rocks lol.



I Had the same thought!!  As I was pulling it i was thinking it was like a sea snake or something but then i saw a sponge! im like dude how can you we so freaking fast!!! hahah


----------



## Undies

Today I realised your kimono sleeves roll up if you wear imp wings on your back, super cute detail to avoid clipping issues.


----------



## Tutle

Today I learned that Nook Cranny's sells balloons. LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305

Today I learned that if you already have a Spooky DIY recipe, instead of giving you the extra DIY recipe, they'll give you candy instead.

Man, with the ways you can get Spooky DIYs makes you think they should buff and nerf the ways of getting regular DIY Recipes.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Today I learned that there is going to be a whole new page of reactions...


----------



## GnarlyGarden

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Today I learned that there is going to be a whole new page of reactions...


  How do you get them?


----------



## Le Ham

TIL villagers have special dialogue when you give them pumpkins. It makes me wonder whether this will be expanded upon in later farming updates. Some examples:










And, of course, my favorite:


----------



## ATheBuoy42

GnarlyGarden said:


> How do you get them?


I don't think they're released yet. But I went forward to get the halloween reactions and it overlapped onto a whole new page  which means I believe they are planning to add more in a future update.


----------



## HappyTails

Discovered by accident that you can actually sit here.


----------



## Sara?

GnarlyGarden said:


> How do you get them?




A whole new page? i though we were getting only 2 new reactions


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Sara? said:


> A whole new page? i though we were getting only 2 new reactions



This is what I saw  So as you can see, there is space for a tooooonnnn more reactions to come. (You'll notice the little L button going back to my first page which is full)


----------



## SirOctopie

ATheBuoy42 said:


> This is what I saw  So as you can see, there is space for a tooooonnnn more reactions to come. (You'll notice the little L button going back to my first page which is full)
> View attachment 324518


I hope this means we'll get the shrunk funk shuffle! :O


----------



## ATheBuoy42

SirOctopie said:


> I hope this means we'll get the shrunk funk shuffle! :O


My thoughts exactly lol I was really bummed when I realized it wasn't in the game yet.


----------



## Livia

I just learned that you can open the sturdy sewing box.


----------



## Soralan

Paperboy012305 said:


> Today I learned that if you already have a Spooky DIY recipe, instead of giving you the extra DIY recipe, they'll give you candy instead.
> 
> Man, with the ways you can get Spooky DIYs makes you think they should buff and nerf the ways of getting regular DIY Recipes.


They might also give you some pumpkins, I've had that happen as well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that you can pick up fences while you have visitors (was this always the case?) but you can't place them back (no doy). Is this a bug or a feature? LOL


----------



## Le Ham

Sand path and dirt path make the same sound when you walk/run on them in the rain.

When you move a housing plot on top of a formerly pathed area, the grass that's part of the housing plot may make the same sound/display the same effects as the former path that day.


----------



## Maenarak

I learn that I can give pumpkins to villagers and they seem to like them.


----------



## kayleee

I learned that you can customize the tree's bounty items!! literally just realized this today. they are so cute customized and I will definitely be using the customized versions to decorate my island in the winter months!


----------



## deirdresgf

i learned that giving villagers foreign fruit will raise their friendship with you a lot! this is useful when i don't have anymore clothing for my villagers


----------



## Mo Notony

....That Labelle doesn't ALWAYS give you a clothing item in return for an outfit evaluation.


----------



## Le Ham

TIL sitting on these benches in the art gallery makes the camera go diagonal


----------



## Foreverfox

Ahri said:


> I didn't know there were filters on the camera in the game until recently. ><


Same, til like 2 days ago lol


----------



## Dunquixote

Today i found out that i can build a cliff on the third one, but i can’t climb it to put anything on it. :/


----------



## Fye

That you get the golden axe after breaking a bunch of axes, and you get the golden net after completing the bugs portion of the critterpedia. The second one doesn't really make sense to me cause catching new bugs is half the reason I ever use a net, but I like the net that nooks sells so I don't need the golden one anyway. But I could really use the golden slingshot if I ever see that gold balloon


----------



## Mick

Le Ham said:


> TIL sitting on these benches in the art gallery makes the camera go diagonal



Quoting because related: Today I entirely accidentally found out that standing still in the middle of the room (in the square of darker tiles) makes the camera go funny.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

TIL (well few days ago) if a villager has the ‘!’ bubble and runs toward you right when you shake a wasp nest outta the tree, their shocked then worried reaction overrides and cancels whatever they wanted to tell you.

Same thing can happen if you accidentally hit them with a tool too.

Dom, what were you gonna tell me dude... Tell me all the secrets you’re hiding in your wool


----------



## tajikey

DoeReMi said:


> That you get the golden axe after breaking a bunch of axes, and you get the golden net after completing the bugs portion of the critterpedia. The second one doesn't really make sense to me cause catching new bugs is half the reason I ever use a net, but I like the net that nooks sells so I don't need the golden one anyway. But I could really use the golden slingshot if I ever see that gold balloon


Unfortunately, you'll be equally disappointed by the slingshot. Really does nothing more than take longer to break.


----------



## Fye

tajikey said:


> Unfortunately, you'll be equally disappointed by the slingshot. Really does nothing more than take longer to break.


oh well, guess I'm in no hurry to get them then


----------



## xara

TIL that if a villager is crafting a spooky diy that you already have, rather than giving you the diy card as a spare, they’ll give you a piece of candy, instead ;u;

also found out today that you can sit on the “pet bed” item,,, i customized it so that it looks like my irl cat, zeva, is sleeping there and so i think i might’ve squished in-game her today LMAO


Spoiler: please don’t call PETA >_<


----------



## dizzy bone

Today I learned that you can now put KK album covers outside displayed in photo frames. I remember I tried doing a while ago because I wanted to make a record store in my outdoor market place, but for some reason it wouldn’t let me, even though we could do it indoors. Not sure when they fixed this, or if I’m remembering wrong, but either way I’m happy!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Imbri said:


> Now that the cooler weather is here, the ponds and rivers have a mist on them in the morning.


Ooh, I'd love to see that! But I'm never up and playing the game early enough in the morning. ^o^;>
Do you perhaps have a screenshot? Or a video? Or maybe someone else does?


----------



## meggiewes

kiwikenobi said:


> Ooh, I'd love to see that! But I'm never up and playing the game early enough in the morning. ^o^;>
> Do you perhaps have a screenshot? Or a video? Or maybe someone else does?



I think it is foggy in my dream address currently. I know I updated it when it was foggy, but I don't remember which day that was.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@meggiewes Thank you, but I don't have a Switch online subscription, so I'm not able to visit dreams. I appreciate it, though.


----------



## maria110

I learned to get acorns and pine cones you sometimes have to shake a tree for awhile.  I also learned that Dom (who I hadn't been seeking, just got lucky) is an adorable villager and lives up to his hype.  So cute!  Ditto for Sherb.  Neither of them fit my theme but I don't really want to let them leave either.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



sarvamentu said:


> omg yes I learned this yesterday too hahaha.
> 
> Today I learned that having more players on your island also means finding more than 4 fossils in total each day.



And an extra message bottle.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today i learned that i cannot drop customized hanging scrolls or simple panels, or mail them to my alt. I have to waste 7 of the kits for the four scrolls I have to drop it and have my alt customize it again since I’m tranferring a room to my alt.


----------



## John Wick

I can walk UNDER the big ass dinosaur in the museum. ^_^


----------



## grayacnh

I learnt recently how to get all the golden tools and now I'm on a mission to get them all :>>>


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Yesterday and today I learned that if you put a custom outfit in Ables, your villagers might wear it!  Saw Celia in it yesterday, and Tutu today.  (And you get  Nook accomplishment for creating the clothing design.)


----------



## Livia

xara said:


> TIL that if a villager is crafting a spooky diy that you already have, rather than giving you the diy card as a spare, they’ll give you a piece of candy, instead ;u;



I wish my villagers would give me candy. So far they’ve only given me pumpkins.


----------



## Uffe

xara said:


> TIL that if a villager is crafting a spooky diy that you already have, rather than giving you the diy card as a spare, they’ll give you a piece of candy, instead ;u;
> 
> also found out today that you can sit on the “pet bed” item,,, i customized it so that it looks like my irl cat, zeva, is sleeping there and so i think i might’ve squished in-game her today LMAO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please don’t call PETA >_<
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326251


Boyd was working on a spooky DIY that I already had and he gave me 5 orange pumpkins instead of candy.


----------



## Sara?

I learned two things!

I dont know if someone has said so before BUT if you give any kind of  fragment to Celest, she will give you a story or explanations about it. I gave her a virgo  fragment and loved the little intel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------X-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a different note, has anyone gotten this type of dialogue with their villagers ? He started saying that he loves Espressos in the mornings and while he was speaking i was like "Man I feel you, first  the cup of   of the day is super precious" but then he said THIS:







and it got me thinking.... wow! is this a little easter egg? like Nintendos way telling us that Brewster is closer than we think and we might be part time baristas soon again   or am i too hopeful and like reading too much beyond the text 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



grayacnh said:


> I learnt recently how to get all the golden tools and now I'm on a mission to get them all :>>>



Tell us the secrets


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I literally JUST learned that bamboo can be planted in sand paths. I know what one mini-biome is going to be now...


----------



## Jassiii

I just found out villagers can give you gifts you gave them back ! Like, I didn't realize that was even possible-- so I'm gonna load up molly with clothes to see if she'll give any back LOL


----------



## Fye

Sara? said:


> On a different note, has anyone gotten this type of dialogue with their villagers ? He started saying that he loves Espressos in the mornings and while he was speaking i was like "Man I feel you, first the cup of  of the day is super precious" but then he said THIS:
> 
> and it got me thinking.... wow! is this a little easter egg? like Nintendos way telling us that Brewster is closer than we think and we might be part time baristas soon again  or am i too hopeful and like reading too much beyond the text



I got some coffee related dialogue from Erik for the first time the other night! I'm pretty sure the Villagers already mentioned Brewster back in March (I never saw it myself but remember it being posted here and on twitter) so maybe they just increased the number of coffee related dialogues? Cause this was the first one I got and I almost always play late at night!


----------



## Dunquixote

Sara? said:


> I learned two things!
> 
> I dont know if someone has said so before BUT if you give any kind of  fragment to Celest, she will give you a story or explanations about it. I gave her a virgo  fragment and loved the little intel
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------X-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On a different note, has anyone gotten this type of dialogue with their villagers ? He started saying that he loves Espressos in the mornings and while he was speaking i was like "Man I feel you, first  the cup of   of the day is super precious" but then he said THIS:
> 
> View attachment 326795
> 
> 
> and it got me thinking.... wow! is this a little easter egg? like Nintendos way telling us that Brewster is closer than we think and we might be part time baristas soon again   or am i too hopeful and like reading too much beyond the text
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the secrets



I don’t think I got that conversation yet, but I’m pretty sure just recently I got a conversation mentioning coffee (not the one about why they are staying up late). I admit I kinda sped through the dialogue and didn’t really pay much attention (since I can’t remember it that well); I assumed I already saw it before a bunch of times so >< yeah... Thanks for sharing this ; that is really interesting. I’ll keep my eye out now. i hope they will bring up drinking pop/juice with us too since I’m not a coffee person but would still love to have an excuse to go hang out with my villagers .


----------



## John Wick

DoeReMi said:


> I got some coffee related dialogue from Erik for the first time the other night! I'm pretty sure the Villagers already mentioned Brewster back in March (I never saw it myself but remember it being posted here and on twitter) so maybe they just increased the number of coffee related dialogues? Cause this was the first one I got and I almost always play late at night!


There was similar dialogue much earlier on.
Villagers even mentioned Brewster, then the dialogue was removed.

I haven't seen it since.

They said something like "Brewster was right (something about coffee)"


----------



## meggiewes

I learned that there is a Nook Mile achievement for hitting a rock perfectly and getting 8 things from it. I normally can't be bothered to go for 8 and usually stop and 7. I was delighted when I saw that!


----------



## Le Ham

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I literally JUST learned that bamboo can be planted in sand paths. I know what one mini-biome is going to be now...


 Really?? I have never heard of this. Brb planting bamboo on my beaches.

TIL TVs cast a light on you when you face them, and that you can get announced meteor showers two nights in a row.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Le Ham said:


> Really?? I have never heard of this. Brb planting bamboo on my beaches.
> 
> TIL TVs cast a light on you when you face them, and that you can get announced meteor showers two nights in a row.


It’s on sand paths; I haven’t tried it on beaches (mostly since that area is a palm forest lol)


----------



## Le Ham

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s on sand paths; I haven’t tried it on beaches (mostly since that area is a palm forest lol)


I just figured that it would work on beaches, since palm trees can be planted on both beaches and sand paths. 

I planted one on the beach. Guess we'll see tomorrow if it grows.


----------



## Aubrey895

I learned that if a villager is crafting a spooky recipe and you already have it....then the villager will give you pumpkins instead.


----------



## Debeers

Aubrey895 said:


> I learned that if a villager is crafting a spooky recipe and you already have it....then the villager will give you pumpkins instead.


The villager can give you pumpkins or candy.


----------



## annex

If you time travel backwards, your nook miles that you get daily, just for visiting the atm, start over. There's no new fossils.The rocks that you got on the previous days have nothing in them, and the store has the same stuff. I did get to give CJ  some fish for a model again. That was nice, but I don't think I'll try time traveling again.


----------



## meggiewes

I learned that you can't push an arch around if you are standing in the middle of it.  Big brain moment there!


----------



## Plume

When you sit on a baby chair, it squeeks!


----------



## Debeers

I just learned that certain dinosaur models can move their heads!


----------



## Seelie

TIL that if you bury 6 fossils around your island, no more new ones will spawn and you won't have to go around hunting them down every day after you've finished your museum collection. 

I literally don't know why I never thought of this before?? It's just never occurred to me to re-bury my fossils.


----------



## Morningowl

Islanders now have Barbecues at the plaza, eating kebabs without me xD


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I just learned (or maybe "realized" is a better word?) that there is a thin progress bar under each material when crafting a DIY. So like, if you need 5 of something and only have 2 in your inventory, the bar will be 2/5ths full.

EDIT: Another TIL.
Sable has special dialogue depending on the weather. Like I knew she mentions things like shorter sleeves in the summer and seasonal stuff, but today she said "you came all this way in the rain just to see us? You're the sweetest" and that's just really cute.


----------



## visibleghost

i didn't realize the walking sound on custom designs was different and didn't depend on if you had rock paths or something under them.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned (noticed) that when your character exits their house, the doorknob turns. The perks of playing on a monitor.


----------



## 6iixx

... today i learned that you can get rid of wasps with a party popper when shaking your island trees.  what even?


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now I’m trying to move some loose items that i have on the ground, some of which I’m saving for a friend and am temporarily storing them in some rooms in my house since most are empty and when I dropped a flooring by my wooden wardrobe, I saw that it dropped on the wardrobe. I didn’t know you could put items on the top of them.


----------



## Le Ham

Le Ham said:


> I just figured that it would work on beaches, since palm trees can be planted on both beaches and sand paths.
> 
> I planted one on the beach. Guess we'll see tomorrow if it grows.


To follow up on this, no, bamboo won't _grow_ on beaches. But you can plant them there.


----------



## Hollyj264

When you place a building over your furniture, the items go to the lost & found recycle bin! I had no idea! I thought my custom design sun beds and coconut drinks had been destroyed! I always wondered what the point of that box was - all I ever found before were cardboard boxes, moody dresses and the occasion rust part... LOL


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that the fastest way to get rid of duplicate DIY recipes is to give them to a friend who has recently started the game or a new character.


----------



## Lanstar

I just learned that coconut trees can be planted right next to the land edges of the beach: Before then, I kept planting them 1 space from the land edges, thinking that they needed the sands surrounding their sides. That made decorating with them even more flexible!


----------



## 6iixx

so, when you send villagers letters it doesn't do anything - _unless_ they send you a letter back.  then it apparently counts towards a friendship increase?  my lord i'm gonna be here forever trying to get these portraits from my villagers.


----------



## eseamir

this may sound super dumb but I learned that you have to leave weird gaps in your orchard (between third and fourth row trees) to let some of the trees grow before moving them when they're fully grown otherwise they stay little seedlings


----------



## rezberri

idk if anyone else has commented on this, but while i was cleaning one of my rooms in my house i had the portable radio out and it played like a lil ad for the Halloween event. u know how in the October update trailer it had a very distinct song?? the portable radio played that song and there was someone speaking animalese over it!! i wish i had taken a video of it but its been a bit too long since it's happened.

edit: i decided to listen to the radio some more while i do other things, and there was an ad that had ACNL music in it!! im pretty sure it was the hourly song 12pm. ig this is now my project for the day on acnh.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just crafted a tree’s bounty big tree just now and found out the “big” tree is not so “big.” Idk how I feel about this. I was hoping it wasn’t too big or didn’t take up a lot of tiles even if it wasn’t but, I was hoping it was going to be a bit bigger than the size it is. Does that mean the festive trees are the same size? :/

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

on the plus side, yesterday i found out how pretty the arch was. I built one and I really like it. For some reason i expected it to be kinda ugly.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Dunquixote said:


> I just crafted a tree’s bounty big tree just now and found out the “big” tree is not so “big.” Idk how I feel about this. I was hoping it wasn’t too big or didn’t take up a lot of tiles even if it wasn’t but, I was hoping it was going to be a bit bigger than the size it is. Does that mean the festive trees are the same size? :/


I agree!  It’s too small.


----------



## annex

I learned that when Gullivarr comes to town, and I time travel one day back, I don't get my reward in the mail. I also did not receive the drum set I ordered.

I also learned that you sometimes get two message in a bottle. One in the morning and one at night.


----------



## Aurita

Dunquixote said:


> I just crafted a tree’s bounty big tree just now and found out the “big” tree is not so “big.” Idk how I feel about this. I was hoping it wasn’t too big or didn’t take up a lot of tiles even if it wasn’t but, I was hoping it was going to be a bit bigger than the size it is. Does that mean the festive trees are the same size? :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> on the plus side, yesterday i found out how pretty the arch was. I built one and I really like it. For some reason i expected it to be kinda ugly.


I think the big festive tree is 2x2 unlike the 1x1 tree's bounty big tree!


----------



## Dunquixote

Aurita said:


> I think the big festive tree is 2x2 unlike the 1x1 tree's bounty big tree!



Thanks for the info . I’ll try making one and see how it looks, and if I can get it to work with my design.


----------



## xara

today i learnt that while looking through the catalog, you have the option to hide items that aren’t able to be ordered :’o


----------



## Masenkochick

I learned that Sahara sells 2 different mysterious wallpapers and 2 different mysterious floors everyday. You can immediately buy one mysterious wallpaper and one mysterious flooring from her, but to get the second wallpaper and second flooring, you need to get 10 Sahara tickets from her (by buying the rugs over and over again) and trade them in to get the second (different) mysterious wallpaper and mysterious flooring each time she comes!


----------



## Chris

It took seven months, but today I learned that the iron garden set is customisable.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

xara said:


> today i learnt that while looking through the catalog, you have the option to hide items that aren’t able to be ordered :’o
> 
> View attachment 328809


How did you get a switch screenshot to your computer?  That will be my TIL.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that you can receive a fruit in return from a villager, after delivering a gift to them.


----------



## xara

GnarlyGarden said:


> How did you get a switch screenshot to your computer?  That will be my TIL.



i’m on my phone but what i do is i go to the switch’s photo album, choose whichever photo/s i want to share and then send them to my twitter account where i can save them to my phone’s camera roll. i believe there’s other options for where to send the photos to, such as facebook, but it’s been a while since i had to set that up so i can’t really remember aha. hope this helps c’:


----------



## Mick

Technically learned this two days ago but if one of your villagers is sick and you have someone over, you can't go in their house. It just says "Go away, I'm sick!" at the door.


----------



## KayDee

I just noticed that the villagers’ noses glow a faint red when they’re sick.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I also learned (noticed) that you can see leaves falling to the ground through the windows in the Museum (main hall).


----------



## John Wick

TIL that giving a villager candy, gets you nothing.


----------



## Le Ham

Mick said:


> Technically learned this two days ago but if one of your villagers is sick and you have someone over, you can't go in their house. It just says "Go away, I'm sick!" at the door.


Interesting. I guess that happens if you don't give them medicine first? I've been able to visit my friend's sick villagers, and they'll tell me how my friend gave them medicine.

Proof:


----------



## maria110

I learned that the Stalk Market can be lucrative.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

xara said:


> i’m on my phone but what i do is i go to the switch’s photo album, choose whichever photo/s i want to share and then send them to my twitter account where i can save them to my phone’s camera roll. i believe there’s other options for where to send the photos to, such as facebook, but it’s been a while since i had to set that up so i can’t really remember aha. hope this helps c’:


I guess I’ll have to try the Facebook option, but I don’t necessarily want everyone to see it.  Will have to look at privacy settings.


----------



## Mick

Le Ham said:


> Interesting. I guess that happens if you don't give them medicine first? I've been able to visit my friend's sick villagers, and they'll tell me how my friend gave them medicine.
> 
> Proof:



That is indeed interesting! I can confirm that it was before I gave him medicine. I was actually on my way to go do just that when I found out that it wouldn't let me:


----------



## petrichr

John Wick said:


> TIL that giving a villager candy, gets you nothing.


Only on Halloween night do you get stuff!


----------



## John Wick

petrichr said:


> Only on Halloween night do you get stuff!


I didn't expect halloween items, but they usually give you something.

I gave it to Wolfgang because I couldn't be bothered walking back to my house to store it. (I have 200+ already)


----------



## petrichr

John Wick said:


> I didn't expect halloween items, but they usually give you something.
> 
> I gave it to Wolfgang because I couldn't be bothered walking back to my house to store it. (I have 200+ already)


Ah I see, so not even a random clothing item? Lol did they just eat/take it and say thanks  RUDE!


----------



## meggiewes

GnarlyGarden said:


> How did you get a switch screenshot to your computer?  That will be my TIL.



If you have a computer with an SD card reader, you can pull them off that way too.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that a villager can send you on quest even while they are visiting another villager's house -- the villager who is hosting them can also send you on a quest. Thanks, @TheKryptoKnight, for sharing the information for engaging a villager in conversation multiple times!


----------



## John Wick

petrichr said:


> Ah I see, so not even a random clothing item? Lol did they just eat/take it and say thanks  RUDE!


Yep, and it was Wolfgang!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today I learned that villagers will name fish after you. I accidentally gave Renee a Black Bass instead of a shirt I thought she’d be cute in and she said “A black bass! Isn’t he cute? Oh, I’m not good at this whole naming thing. I guess I’ll just name it James after you then.” She then proceeded to give me a metal can.


----------



## Vsmith

Today I learned that if you water your pumpkins with the golden watering can it will give you 3 pumpkins!!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today I learned (and just noticed) that the Jack portrait actually glows and I found that to be really cool and spooky.


----------



## Rosch

This has probably been mentioned already but Tasha's eyes are weird. Sometimes both the pupils are orange, then it turns yellow. Then sometimes the left one is yellow and the other is orange. And vice versa. It keeps changing when she blinks.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Vsmith said:


> Today I learned that if you water your pumpkins with the golden watering can it will give you 3 pumpkins!!!


Any watering can will work to get your three pumpkins per harvest from each sprout. You just need to water them once every day until the pumpkins can be harvested (three times if you're starting with Pumpkin Starts, two times if you're using a regrowth).


----------



## 6iixx

Rosch said:


> This has probably been mentioned already but Tasha's eyes are weird. Sometimes both the pupils are orange, then it turns yellow. Then sometimes the left one is yellow and the other is orange. And vice versa. It keeps changing when she blinks.



i thought she was supposed to have an orange and yellow eye?  o:


----------



## BigBadButterfree

TIL that if you stand by the Able Sisters' shop when it's rainy/windy, you can hear the creaking of their little shop sign as it blows in the wind.


----------



## Sara?

BigBadButterfree said:


> TIL that if you stand by the Able Sisters' shop when it's rainy/windy, you can hear the creaking of their little shop sign as it blows in the wind.




Awee !! dind know that, thats adorable !!! next time it rains ( which has been a while now ) i will make sure to try this out


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Sara? said:


> Awee !! dind know that, thats adorable !!! next time it rains ( which has been a while now ) i will make sure to try this out


I'm not positive about any rain, it was also quite windy on my island.


----------



## tajikey

6iixx said:


> i thought she was supposed to have an orange and yellow eye?  o:


She's currently cleaning up her house in preparation to leave ExIsle. It makes me really sad, but I had to let her spread her little wings.


----------



## IndiaHawker

I had it in my head that if the scallop you find is the last item you can carry, leaving your pockets full, pascal won’t show up and offer to trade it for a present - I don’t know why, maybe NL was like that? But anyway, Today I Learned this is not true, yay!


----------



## Le Ham

TIL: if you have your catalog app open, and time has passed to the next day but the game hasn't rolled over yet (you would've had to open the app on the previous day and left it open until 5 am or later), you can shop for stuff and have it delivered to your mailbox immediately after Isabelle finishes talking! Useful if you're like me and fall asleep playing at night


----------



## Le Ham

Just did some math... To craft all the mushroom and maple leaf DIYs once, you need:

8 round mushrooms
15 skinny mushrooms
14 flat mushrooms
3 elegant mushrooms
1 rare mushroom
*51 maple leaves*
9 pine cones
9 acorns

33 branches
34 weeds
24 wood
9 clay
10 stones
3 star fragments
and 1 log stool, which itself requires 4 hardwood.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I learned that if you ate a fruit you could break rocks and move trees. I learned this a while back, but it was life changing.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

IndiaHawker said:


> I had it in my head that if the scallop you find is the last item you can carry, leaving your pockets full, pascal won’t show up and offer to trade it for a present - I don’t know why, maybe NL was like that? But anyway, Today I Learned this is not true, yay!


If your pockets are already full when you catch a scallop, you will be able to swap another sea creature out, but Pascal won’t come after that swap.  Saw that posted here, and then had it happen to me.


----------



## Mad Aly

Learned how to redecorate after Halloween: Just turn all your spooky lanterns and spooky towers around so their faces don't show, and now you just have 'regular' pumpkins. Genius. 

Source: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322820588029706240


----------



## SirOctopie

TIL that villagers will talk to you about a meteor shower happening. I spoke with Marina this afternoon and she mentioned that the sky was clear enough for her to stargaze. Naturally, I thought this meant there would be a meteor shower later. Got on the game again in the late evening, and lo and behold, there was a meteor shower! 

(still no Celeste tho uuuggh OTL )


----------



## Le Ham

Today I learned Rodney's birthday is a week from now!


----------



## Wickel

TIL that you can interact with the whirlpool bath! I've had the black one out for MONTHS. I accidentally touched it and the LIGHTS IN IT WENT ON! They're bright pink!


----------



## IndiaHawker

GnarlyGarden said:


> If your pockets are already full when you catch a scallop, you will be able to swap another sea creature out, but Pascal won’t come after that swap.  Saw that posted here, and then had it happen to me.


Ahhh that’s what I’m thinking of then probably, thanks!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

Today I learned that villagers actually have conversations about stealing someone’s catchphrase - pango copied phoebes and was so excited about it haha! I don’t think they necessarily all have this conversation that I’ve seen before copying someone’s catchphrase but I hadn’t noticed pango use the catchphrase till after the convo!


----------



## Queenno

Today I learned that if you TT in the past, even for 1 hour the same day, you will lose your turnips, and I am really sad and/or angry (I still don't know) about it !! I always believed it happens only if you TT to the day before...


----------



## Sara?

Mad Aly said:


> Learned how to redecorate after Halloween: Just turn all your spooky lanterns and spooky towers around so their faces don't show, and now you just have 'regular' pumpkins. Genius.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322820588029706240




I am also doing that since I think the pumpkins look cute now with the leafs turning yellowish-red color, it just fits the season !Love it that someone is also doing it 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

I have been meaning to say this... don't know if I have already or not, so if i have I am very sorry for repeating, BUT if you give Celeste any start fragment like lets say a Capricorn start fragment she will tell you a cute story about the castellation or a old tale regarding the old gods. 

I thought it to be pretty cute


----------



## Soralan

Sara? said:


> I am also doing that since I think the pumpkins look cute now with the leafs turning yellowish-red color, it just fits the season !Love it that someone is also doing it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020
> 
> I have been meaning to say this... don't know if I have already or not, so if i have I am very sorry for repeating, BUT if you give Celeste any start fragment like lets say a Capricorn start fragment she will tell you a cute story about the castellation or a old tale regarding the old gods.
> 
> I thought it to be pretty cute


 Do you need to have them in your inventory to offer them to her? I must try this, sounds interesting.


----------



## Sara?

Soralan said:


> Do you need to have them in your inventory to offer them to her? I must try this, sounds interesting.



Yeah you must have one of the many types of start fragments ( normal, XL size, cancer, Capricorn etc ) and Celeste will tell you their meaning, constellation background story or just a little story of the gods. Every time i see her i give her one to hear a different story. I love it   


PS!: Dont worry she will not keep the star fragment, she will give it to you again once she is done with the story


----------



## returnofsaturn

that you'll only find about 5 mushrooms on your island per day )::: and none on nook miles tours either


----------



## Mad Aly

TIL that if a villager spontaneously wants to talk to you (i.e. calls your name/nickname and runs after you), but then you "accidentally" hit them with the net you already had in-hand, it "resets" them. So, when you press A on them after that, it's just a normal conversation instead of them teaching you a Reaction or offering you something like they usually would when calling for your attention.

Another thing I learned earlier this week is: Similar to the above, when a villager spontaneously calls for you, but your inventory is full when you talk to them, they'll tell you they suddenly "forgot" what they wanted to say...

So, the two lessons learned/the two things to keep in mind/the two things to remember when you want to speak to a villager who spontaneously approaches you:

Make sure you aren't holding a net!
Make sure you have at least one inventory space open!


----------



## Tutle

I just learned that trading clothes with your villager will spoil any attempt of making them ungifted. Lolly didn't want her striped shirt and wanted to trade for my forbidden suits of light that happen to be in my pockets. I dumbly accepted and now I forever regret my decision. Now she has it in her possession and i'm saddened.


----------



## Soralan

Tutle said:


> I just learned that trading clothes with your villager will spoil any attempt of making them ungifted. Lolly didn't want her striped shirt and wanted to trade for my forbidden suits of light that happen to be in my pockets. I dumbly accepted and now I forever regret my decision. Now she has it in her possession and i'm saddened.


 Also of note, if another villager asks you to deliver a parcel to another, they will be gifted that as well. Hans gifted Rosie a red comedians outfit, but she looks good in it and puts it on to sing so I'm not mad.


----------



## Chris

I feel so stupid. I only just learned that you can use the arrow buttons to move the shot around when taking pictures in the Camera app. Now I can photograph my whole waterfall!


----------



## Holla

Vrisnem said:


> I feel so stupid. I only just learned that you can use the arrow buttons to move the shot around when taking pictures in the Camera app. Now I can photograph my whole waterfall!



Wait... What!? Well I guess this is my TIL as well haha. Really useful to know this. Thanks for sharing Vrisnem!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Learned that emotes are from villager types. Took me weeks to realize that I wasn't getting any new emotes from the islanders. Which means I gotta start moving villagers around till I have all the emotes. ><


----------



## 6iixx

... are you kidding me?

today i learned that there's *green mums*!? how the heck did i not know that before!? my favourite colour and i had nooooo idea.


----------



## Cat_fish

Jade_Amell said:


> Learned that emotes are from villager types. Took me weeks to realize that I wasn't getting any new emotes from the islanders. Which means I gotta start moving villagers around till I have all the emotes. ><


That makes so much sense!! I knew villager type impacted the types of DIYs they gave but didn't even think about the emotes...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



6iixx said:


> ... are you kidding me?
> 
> today i learned that there's *green mums*!? how the heck did i not know that before!? my favourite colour and i had nooooo idea.


If you want any, please let me know-- I am swimming in them and would be glad to give you some haha


----------



## Sara?

6iixx said:


> ... are you kidding me?
> 
> today i learned that there's *green mums*!? how the heck did i not know that before!? my favourite colour and i had nooooo idea.




Puff cause they are really hard to get ! I had fields full of purple mums before i even got a green one


----------



## 6iixx

Cat_fish said:


> If you want any, please let me know-- I am swimming in them and would be glad to give you some haha



if i decide on what to do with green mums, i'll definitely hit you up with that offer  <3  thank you.  i'm still trying to decorate and figure out a lot of my island or else i'd be jumping on it already  c':


----------



## Cat_fish

6iixx said:


> if i decide on what to do with green mums, i'll definitely hit you up with that offer  <3  thank you.  i'm still trying to decorate and figure out a lot of my island or else i'd be jumping on it already  c':


No problem! Sometimes even getting a breeding pair can be helpful haha. Best of luck with your decorating!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

today I learned that making moons out of water paths is hard


----------



## littlewing

i finally, _finally _had one of my villagers suggest a nickname for me today. my island rep's name is lucky. i was practically shaking in my boots with excitement as dobie suggested.... "lucky". :|

so. today i've learned that my island rep's name is one of the many nicknames your villagers can suggest. so very exciting.


----------



## matt2019

That you can shake more than one furniture item down a day from a tree!


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Today I learned that more than one mushroom can spawn on the same tree.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

BigBadButterfree said:


> Today I learned that more than one mushroom can spawn on the same tree.


Happens frequently for me around stumps


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I learned that you can put items on top of the trophy case. i was trying to drop some socks on the floor to see what color a friend sent me so i can take it off my wish list and instead of going on the floor, they went on the trophy case.


----------



## LunaRover

Okay so this was actually yesterday night but I learned that when making custom designs, L+R is an eyedropper tool and lemme just say this is huge >,< No more scrolling through like 10 colors to get the one I want- Also, figuring this out was 100% by accident, idk why I wasn't observant enough to see it on the top right of the screen;; Time to make a ton of custom designs just because LOL


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Dunquixote said:


> Today I learned that you can put items on top of the trophy case. i was trying to drop some socks on the floor to see what color a friend sent me so i can take it off my wish list and instead of going on the floor, they went on the trophy case.


This should probably be on the rant thread, but WHY can’t there be some text that tells us what color something is as a modifier to the item name.


----------



## Alaina

Technically a few days ago now, but I've had this game since a week after it was released and I just learned you can go right in the tool cabinet at Nook's, and buy wallpaper and flooring. I thought you could only get them from Sahara! 

On the GC weren't they out on the floor and Nook would put up the ones you wanted to see? I forget exactly, but I tried clicking in the left section of the shop when I first got NH and finally had defeatedly accepted there was no ordinary wallpaper/flooring, only Sahara's. 

So happy that's not the case!


----------



## Purities

i did not know that filters on our nook phones camera existed til just now


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Today on Animal Crossing New Horizons, I learned that if you put a stereo near villagers who are singing, they will sing along with whatever you put on. This makes my heart so happy! ❤  
*Poppy and Fang singing together is so cute omg*​


----------



## Le Ham

TIL
- you can't do a scooch between furnitures when the camera app's open
- in dreams you can use the timestamp photo frames in the camera app to find out what time they uploaded their dream
- if you upload your dream on Halloween night, the island shows normal colored clouds instead of purple, music is normal hourly music and there is no Jack or costumes to be seen, but you still have the constant wind


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

TIL when you’re in a tent during a rainstorm there’s a very pleasant rain-on-tarp noise as background sound. I love the sound design in this game!


----------



## skarmoury

TIL the tree's bounty lamp is customizable! I don't think I've ever seen the white tree's bounty lamp in DAs I've visited before, so this is a lovely surprise.
Also you can't go up the 4th level (or 3rd-tier cliff). Imagine my disappointment when I wanted to put something up there but was told I couldn't go any higher because it was "dangerous"  Why so? People climb mountains! jk yea i know it's game limits and stuff but kjdslfk man im bummed


----------



## Tutle

I just found out that you can catch the harder to obtained fish by slowly sneaking up on them. I always used to rush in and waste time cornering them.


----------



## Soralan

Dunquixote said:


> Today I learned that you can put items on top of the trophy case. i was trying to drop some socks on the floor to see what color a friend sent me so i can take it off my wish list and instead of going on the floor, they went on the trophy case.


You can also put things on the vending machines from the nook terminal, found out by placing a flower by accident. I left it there cause its nice looking. 


Tiffkaboo said:


> Today on Animal Crossing New Horizons, I learned that if you put a stereo near villagers who are singing, they will sing along with whatever you put on. This makes my heart so happy! ❤
> *Poppy and Fang singing together is so cute omg*​


They also sing at microphones placed near music players. K. K METAL for life. 

Last night I found out you can place bridges diagonally, it had never occurred to me to try!


----------



## SandiBeaches

Today I learned that tools break in dreams. I left a shovel out in my dream to allow players to dig up buried items for a game I set up and someone just informed me the shovel broke and didn't manage to finish digging


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Soralan said:


> They also sing at microphones placed near music players. K. K METAL for life.
> 
> Last night I found out you can place bridges diagonally, it had never occurred to me to try!



TIL That villagers also sing at microphones...time to build a stage for them!


----------



## Tutle

I learned how you can speed up the crafting process by spamming "A". It definitely helps when crafting lots!


----------



## Masenkochick

Today, I learned that once you find a tree that drops an acorn or pine cone, you can keep shaking that tree and it will continue to drop pine cones and acorns. (You just need to pick up the sticks and acorns/pine cones that drop around it to make room for the new drops). I thought each tree only dropped one pine cone or acorn per day!

Also, just like in New Leaf, the Nookling store has a special song (the best relaxing music) 10 minutes before closing!!!!


----------



## Mick

There are little aquatic arthropod lobster things inside the Venus Flower Basket and they move around a little after you pull it from the water. I never knew this but that might be because I usually play handheld, so it's even harder to see them then  They're also visible in the museum:






Still doesn't explain why they're so fast, though...


----------



## 6iixx

@Mick oh my gosh!  i would have never seen this on my little switch lite screen; thank you for sharing!  o:


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

so Mr Resetti is the operator in the helicopter.  He can also leave reviews on your island.


----------



## Rosch

I just found out that when you stand in the middle of all the sculptures in the art gallery, the camera shifts to a beautiful diagonal angle.


----------



## th8827

I learned that you can rotate the preview image for DIYs on the crafting screen.


----------



## Tutle

I learned how you can actually customize the villager's pictures with customization kits. I literally didn't know there were so many border designs.


----------



## jessicat_197

Today I learned that you can’t get the seasonal diys like the mush ones from villager crafting :c


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Today I learned that if you hide (approximately) 15 tree branches behind buildings or leave them out somewhere, you won't ever have to worry about picking up tree branches every day again, since it'll stop them from respawning and you can still shake trees to get more (should you ever run out and need any for a DIY project).

Thanks Mayor Mori! ☺


----------



## Mick

Kuriboh said:


> Today I learned that if you hide (approximately) 15 tree branches behind buildings or leave them out somewhere, you won't ever have to worry about picking up tree branches every day again, since it'll stop them from respawning and you can still shake trees to get more (should you ever run out and need any for a DIY project).
> 
> Thanks Mayor Mori! ☺


Oh, that's very useful! I think I know what to do with the awkward one-wide cliff ledge at the back of my island now


----------



## 6iixx

today, i learned that when you open your nook phone, it will tell you the accurate time at the very top of it's little bubble area.  i can't believe i never noticed that before


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Today I learned to gift a a villager who is fishing simply talk to them three times and they will stop fishing.


----------



## Soralan

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Today I learned to gift a a villager who is fishing simply talk to them three times and they will stop fishing.



Nice, thats a pet hate of mine, I'll have to try it. On a related note, if a villager you want to gift is sitting down for K. K on Saturdays, if you get K. K to play a song, when he finishes you have a brief moment where you can stop them sitting down again at the end of the song and gift them.just make sure you sit beside them.


----------



## Stella-Io

I just now saw that when villagers do zoomies on the plaza in fall, instead of a branch, they take out a piece of wheat (weed). Now I'm curious to see what they take out during winter, another weed?


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned you can use an axe on rocks, which is great because this series thinks shovels shouldn't exist on your first day.


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt (and I should have realised this far sooner) that the rooms on Harv’s island aren’t the same size as the rooms in your house.


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned you can call the rescue service with less than 100 miles, you'll be saved for free and dropped at a random location.


----------



## SirOctopie

TIL that if a villager has a storage item in their house, you can look inside it to see their rotating wardrobe items.


----------



## tessa grace

Today I learned that when Dotty gets excited, her eyes will turn red.
Absolutely. Terrifying. ( i would post a new horizons photo but my switch is being dumb today)


----------



## Tutle

Today I learned that rocks will respawn next day when you break them. I was scared because I didn't think they would come back but luckily it's in a different location now.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that when you dig a hole in the sand on the beach, there's a little extra sound of the sand shifting inside the hole after you dig it, just like in real life!


----------



## tajikey

Kuriboh said:


> Today I learned that if you hide (approximately) 15 tree branches behind buildings or leave them out somewhere, you won't ever have to worry about picking up tree branches every day again, since it'll stop them from respawning and you can still shake trees to get more (should you ever run out and need any for a DIY project).
> 
> Thanks Mayor Mori! ☺


Can they be hidden in a stack, or do they have to be hidden individually?


----------



## Tutle

Today I learned how villagers will like other villagers catchphrase and use it as their own. Love how Judy says "kitty cat" now. lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse

tajikey said:


> Can they be hidden in a stack, or do they have to be hidden individually?



The game takes a stack [of 15] as 1 branch, so you have to hide them individually.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



thetessagrace said:


> Today I learned that when Dotty gets excited, her eyes will turn red.
> Absolutely. Terrifying. ( i would post a new horizons photo but my switch is being dumb today)
> View attachment 336350







Sorry, I had to


----------



## visibleghost

like just a few days ago i realized that kk slider will play new songs you don't have for you and not a random song if you ask him to play whatever. 



Kuriboh said:


> Today I learned that if you hide (approximately) 15 tree branches behind buildings or leave them out somewhere, you won't ever have to worry about picking up tree branches every day again, since it'll stop them from respawning and you can still shake trees to get more (should you ever run out and need any for a DIY project).
> 
> Thanks Mayor Mori! ☺


this is going to save my life, i have done it with fossils but had no idea you can do it with branches too!!! wow


----------



## Plume

I don't know if it always did this, but after reporting Goose's outfit to Isabelle, he immediately changed out of the shirt he was wearing.


----------



## EmmaFrost

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Today I learned to gift a a villager who is fishing simply talk to them three times and they will stop fishing.


This is so useful! Thank you!

Today I learned that when you sit down beside a villager they make a cute little sound/movement to acknowledge it. I love that.


----------



## Rinpane

Today I learned that if you stay in a villager’s home long enough, they might comment on it.


----------



## GothiqueBat

Ｉｔｅｍ ｉｎ ｌｅａｆ ｆｏｒｍ ｏｎ ａ ｚｅｎ ｃｕｓｈｉｏｎ


----------



## GnarlyGarden

I tried to give some fake art to Broccolo, but he said he couldn’t take something that might be valuable.  I should have Blathers check it out. (Which he already had.)

So I guess you can’t give fake art to villagers.


----------



## Cherry Tree

I learnt how to time travel today and it wasnt as scary as I expected it to be. Can't think I'll be doing it much in the future but was nice to learn something new from the game . Plus I got a few new diys and clothing that isn't available just at the moment for the northern hemisphere.


----------



## --Maya--

Rosie Moon said:


> I learned that Zucker looks adorable in a pink jumper.
> 
> View attachment 243191


aieeee so cute

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020

I learned about surprise dreams! I visited 3 islands.


----------



## Locokoko182

Today when I sat on a toilet outside it emptied my energy bar and said “and that’s that” and I was surprised. I didn’t know they had a prompt for going to the bathroom.


----------



## Yaelin

TIL that the birds on the bulletin meant new messages. I was wondering why they didn’t show up for a while and sometimes more than one of the chubby owls/canary appears. It depends on the number of new messages. Max is three, I think. xD


----------



## Rosch

Hans recently moved in. His house and Rolf's house have the same exterior except the doors. For a moment I thought I had a glitch.


----------



## th8827

A non-amiibo camper can pick a villager to move out today, even if they have announced that they are moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Airysuit

Apparently you have a switch in the catalog to turn off items you can't order... since when is this a thing? Hahaha 
Has that always been there or just since on of the updates?

I fricking love it!


----------



## Aardbei

airysuit said:


> Apparently you have a switch in the catalog to turn off items you can't order... since when is this a thing? Hahaha
> Has that always been there or just since on of the updates?
> 
> I fricking love it!


I came with the penultimate update


----------



## EmmaFrost

Today I learned that if a villager is singing, and you go change the song on whatever music speaker/player you’re closest to while they’re still singing, they’ll start singing that song instead. It doesn’t even matter if the speaker is near the villager, it can be on a completely different part of the island. I tested this twice today with Tangy.
She was singing Forest Life, so I switched to KK Synth on a faraway record player and went back to her and she was singing KK Synth. Did the same with a different song.


----------



## Tutle

Today I learned how two villagers can move out at the same time. I had Bones leave via amiibo and Molly asked to leave the day before and they both were able to be picked up by people the same day. I thought this was pretty interesting how you could have two villagers in boxes so you don't have to skip a day ahead to move out another villager. I just got lucky what Molly asked to leave so close to Bones leaving.


----------



## Shawna

This was yesterday, but I learned that you could use any bed to activate the dream suite thing.  I thought you could only use the Luna bed.


----------



## QueenOpossum

GothiqueBat said:


> View attachment 336980
> 
> Ｉｔｅｍ ｉｎ ｌｅａｆ ｆｏｒｍ ｏｎ ａ ｚｅｎ ｃｕｓｈｉｏｎ



Thats so cute! This is my TIL as well.


----------



## annex

When you visit dream towns and talk to the characters, their town tune plays. This only happens the first time you talk to them. I visited a scary town and was surprised when I heard creepy music from Friday the 13th playing when I spoke to each character. Pretty neat.

I also noticed that if there's a fan on and it's next to a plant or balloon, it makes them move every time the fan rotates and goes in the direction of the plant or balloon. The small details in this game are awesome.


----------



## Lanstar

I discovered a neat little detail: If you use the scare or haunt reaction in front of wisp, it will activate his spirit falling apart without needing to talk to him!


----------



## Plainbluetees

TIL that hitting normal villagers with a net 3 times in a row that you are really good friends with won’t make them mad.

I was mad, I wanted to talk to Sydney I couldn’t move any further not hit her and decrease my friendship I wanted her photo ugh


----------



## JKDOS

Aardbei said:


> I came with the penultimate update


 TIL what  penultimate  means.


----------



## Aardbei

JKDOS said:


> TIL what  penultimate  means.


Ahahah  I didn't know how else to say it


----------



## Le Ham

Early this morning I learned that when you bang your shovel against certain instruments they make unique sounds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330773526396059649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330774794413821952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330775132407689216


----------



## SandiBeaches

I don't know how I just realised this because it's right there when you go to any music player, but I just learned I can shuffle songs rather than just having the same song play over


----------



## Amandaaaa

Today i learned that, unlike New Leaf, you can't deposit Bells in another island's ABD.


----------



## corvus516

I'm not going through 62 pages to see if someones already said this but today I learned that holes dug with shovels change colour depending on the grass colour and paths surrounding it.


----------



## Le Ham

TIL the background screen of the Able Sisters changing room has little decorative borders on the sides that I assume change with the season. How have I never noticed that?!


----------



## Korichi

Today I learned that villagers don’t show you or other residents letters, letters also don’t increase friendship points with them..


----------



## meggiewes

Cherry Tree said:


> I learnt how to time travel today and it wasnt as scary as I expected it to be. Can't think I'll be doing it much in the future but was nice to learn something new from the game . Plus I got a few new diys and clothing that isn't available just at the moment for the northern hemisphere.



Time Traveling is really handy for some things! It isn't scary anymore because our villagers won't move without permission. I've only mastered TTing in this game too even though I don't normally TT.


----------



## Cherry Tree

meggiewes said:


> Time Traveling is really handy for some things! It isn't scary anymore because our villagers won't move without permission. I've only mastered TTing in this game too even though I don't normally TT.


I only did it for a new villager but the only thing disappointing for me is that because it's my first Animal Crossing game everything is new to me so going ahead meant I saw the Christmas season before I've got to it


----------



## Le Ham

TIL my character is carrying _two_ black roses in her mouth currently. Apparently you can wear stacks of flowers?


----------



## meggiewes

Cherry Tree said:


> I only did it for a new villager but the only thing disappointing for me is that because it's my first Animal Crossing game everything is new to me so going ahead meant I saw the Christmas season before I've got to it



Yeah. I only TT backwards then forwards to the current date for this reason. I also don't repeat my birthday.


----------



## 6iixx

today, i learned that you can't sell fake artwork at the nooks cranny  :'c
now i'm stuck with this fake painting tank sent me.  lordy.


----------



## Sara?

*DID YOU KNOW!!??!?! * That villagers *CAN* actually send you real pieces of art via mail ?? I was so shock, the other piece of art i got before from a villagers was fake but today, well , this morning i got my second gifted piece of art and it was REAL! wao, didn't know this could be possible and i absolutely love it !   ( i didn't have that piece of art in my museum yet, so the more happy i got hahah )


----------



## JKDOS

6iixx said:


> today, i learned that you can't sell fake artwork at the nooks cranny  :'c
> now i'm stuck with this fake painting tank sent me.  lordy.



Get ready for another TIL. ;D  

You can literally throw items away in trashcans. Take your fake art to a trashcan and toss it.


----------



## ekcomyth

i learned that there's a limit to the music players that can play music outside. I wanted to fill my whole island with a certain song that would really complete my island but nope, there's a limit. I started to wonder why the heck some of my music players stopped playing and i came to a theory that there's a limit. i started to test it out and. sure as heck, i was right. I started by playing music on all my music players and when i was done, i noticed the players that i touched at the start stopped playing and the only players left playing are those i touched in the middle and later part of the experiment.


----------



## 6iixx

JKDOS said:


> Get ready for another TIL. ;D
> 
> You can literally throw items away in trashcans. Take your fake art to a trashcan and toss it.


i refuse    
i'll probably use it to decorate outside my museum, actually.  i did know about the garbage trick, though, thank you


----------



## Korichi

meggiewes said:


> Time Traveling is really handy for some things! It isn't scary anymore because our villagers won't move without permission. I've only mastered TTing in this game too even though I don't normally TT.



Wow, really?? So say if you don’t play the game for six months or so, all your villagers will still be there and none will have moved? I really hope that’s the case!! Villagers moving was so scary in New Leaf and all the previous games...


----------



## jejune

Korichi said:


> Wow, really?? So say if you don’t play the game for six months or so, all your villagers will still be there and none will have moved? I really hope that’s the case!! Villagers moving was so scary in New Leaf and all the previous games...



this is the case! they won't move out without your express permission


----------



## coldpotato

Today I learned there's an "animal" variation of the Tapestry with a reindeer that looks perfect on christmas themed room walls!


----------



## Shawna

TIL I learned (from a friend, not on my own) that there is a special reaction from each personality.


----------



## meggiewes

Korichi said:


> Wow, really?? So say if you don’t play the game for six months or so, all your villagers will still be there and none will have moved? I really hope that’s the case!! Villagers moving was so scary in New Leaf and all the previous games...



Yep! Everyone will still be there in New Horizons.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

6iixx said:


> i refuse
> i'll probably use it to decorate outside my museum, actually.  i did know about the garbage trick, though, thank you


How can you place it outside?


----------



## SarahSays

ekcomyth said:


> i learned that there's a limit to the music players that can play music outside. I wanted to fill my whole island with a certain song that would really complete my island but nope, there's a limit. I started to wonder why the heck some of my music players stopped playing and i came to a theory that there's a limit. i started to test it out and. sure as heck, i was right. I started by playing music on all my music players and when i was done, i noticed the players that i touched at the start stopped playing and the only players left playing are those i touched in the middle and later part of the experiment.


How many music players did you have out? ....asking for a friend


----------



## 6iixx

GnarlyGarden said:


> How can you place it outside?



like any other object; you just open your inventory and place it down


----------



## GnarlyGarden

6iixx said:


> like any other object; you just open your inventory and place it down


I’ve done that with statues, but never thought to try with art.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

TIL that if a friend is visiting, you can’t hit/collect from rocks.


----------



## Korichi

Today I learned that you could change the volume on music players by pressing plus or minus.


----------



## Feraligator

Today I learnt that the recycling bin can store than just 2 lines (20) of items there!!! I was always hesitant to clear furniture up because I thought if the recycling bin was full (too lazy to empty it lol), it would delete your items, but nope!


----------



## Lullaboid

You can give a villager a tree for their birthday. 






Look at him, he loves it.


----------



## Feraligator

Tom Nook gives you money back if you end up not wanting to move a house! I always reset when I realised I picked the wrong villager, and was disheartened when I thought I lost 50K today because I didn't realise and reset on time lol, but he's not as greedy as I thought he was


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today I learned that the fancy item slot in the upgraded Nooks Cranny has a golden price tag on it, I suppose to indicate that it can cost hundreds of thousands of bells.


----------



## Rika092

Today i learnt that leif also sells pumpkin starts in Nov, i thought that was a october exclusive item. I guess this is to prepare players for Turkey Day which makes sense (and I appreciate because i realized i don't have white pumpkins!)


----------



## Stella-Io

Le Ham said:


> Early this morning I learned that when you bang your shovel against certain instruments they make unique sounds
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330773526396059649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330774794413821952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330775132407689216



I learned this by banging my shovel against a saxophone by complete accident. It made such a sad sound lol I was so surprised when it happened. So far I've only done it on drums, a saxophone and I think a guitar. I should put out my grand pianos and see what sound they make.


----------



## Mick

If you're in the camera app you're actually not limited to the 8 reactions on your reaction wheel, you can still press Y to open the full menu or even X to swap the ones in the wheel.

Always thought we could only use the 8 favourites there because it didn't tell me those two buttons were an option...


----------



## thatawkwardkid

This is probably _*suuuper*_ old and well known but I just found out you can fish from this angle.


----------



## Shawna

Today I learned that golden trout has two rounds of being out.  I knew they were out from March through June.  But I didn't know they were also out from September through November until I watched Mayor Mori's video earlier today (it was telling us what creatures are going away when November ends).  So I sought out, did some grinding, and caught one shortly after having dinner.  I am really happy, guys.  I thought I'd have to wait until March, but nope!  

Now, tomorrow I am gonna try to grind for the neon tetra and guppy.  If I can catch a golden trout, these two should be a piece of cake.
(provided that the bitterlings don't take over the river. -_-)

As for the bugs going away after this month, I am missing the flea, but I think I will just wait until it comes back in April.  Since I just restarted my island almost two weeks ago, I only have six villagers, making it more rare for them to spawn.  Anyway, I digress.  Sorry for the tangent. XD


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I learned that the skulls of fossils will open/close and somewhat move position when clicked on. When u have placed them outside somewhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Furniture in nooks cranny is color locked


----------



## Aniras

TIL that villagers can gift you Sahara's rugs in the mail.


----------



## Shawna

Shawna said:


> Today I learned that golden trout has two rounds of being out.  I knew they were out from March through June.  But I didn't know they were also out from September through November until I watched Mayor Mori's video earlier today (it was telling us what creatures are going away when November ends).  So I sought out, did some grinding, and caught one shortly after having dinner.  I am really happy, guys.  I thought I'd have to wait until March, but nope!
> 
> Now, tomorrow I am gonna try to grind for the neon tetra and guppy.  If I can catch a golden trout, these two should be a piece of cake.
> (provided that the bitterlings don't take over the river. -_-)
> 
> As for the bugs going away after this month, I am missing the flea, but I think I will just wait until it comes back in April.  Since I just restarted my island almost two weeks ago, I only have six villagers, making it more rare for them to spawn.  Anyway, I digress.  Sorry for the tangent. XD


And later, the same thing happens with the blue marlin.  And yes, I sought out and successfully caught it.


----------



## JKDOS

You can stunt the growth of trees, and doing so causes the trees to not count towards the limit Isabelle imposes.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

JKDOS said:


> You can stunt the growth of trees, and doing so causes the trees to not count towards the limit Isabelle imposes.


What’s the best way to do this?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

TIL you can get a reaction from a brand new villager.  Fang just arrived.  It’s his 2nd day out of boxes.  I can’t even a gift yet.  But he ran up to me this morning to teach me a reaction.

If you pick up some mushrooms that you dropped on the ground, it counts for the mushroom harvesting nook miles task.

The handlebar mustache makes me look like I’m wearing the dog nose.


----------



## Sharksheep

GnarlyGarden said:


> What’s the best way to do this?



To stunt the growth of trees? The best way is to let a tree grow in a spot where it can reach full size and dig it up and move it when it's the size you want to where you want it to be. If near another tree, the other tree will stunt the growth but if it's not, you can put a small furniture it down in the space directly behind the trunk. Vaulting poles are pretty skinny but it'll stick out behind a really young tree. Could try something like a scale or a mug.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Sharksheep said:


> To stunt the growth of trees? The best way is to let a tree grow in a spot where it can reach full size and dig it up and move it when it's the size you want to where you want it to be. If near another tree, the other tree will stunt the growth but if it's not, you can put a small furniture it down in the space directly behind the trunk. Vaulting poles are pretty skinny but it'll stick out behind a really young tree. Could try something like a scale or a mug.


Thanks!  I didn’t realize that something as small as a cup would prevent it from growing.  I’ll have to try this trick because I like the different sizes.


----------



## eseamir

TIL that you can press Y to kick in dirt and fill in a hole rather than needing to use a shovel, so much easier that wasting my shovel uses haha


----------



## tajikey

6iixx said:


> today, i learned that you can't sell fake artwork at the nooks cranny  :'c
> now i'm stuck with this fake painting tank sent me.  lordy.


Just send it back to him with a letter that simply says, "Karma."


----------



## Sharksheep

eseamir said:


> TIL that you can press Y to kick in dirt and fill in a hole rather than needing to use a shovel, so much easier that wasting my shovel uses haha



You can also just save and load the game again and the holes are all filled. I do this a lot when I'm mass moving flowers and don't want to spend time refilling all the holes.


----------



## tajikey

GnarlyGarden said:


> What’s the best way to do this?


I believe you can also spread sand down before replanting, and a cedar, hardwood, or fruit tree will only grow as big as you planted it. The same can't be said for palm trees, however.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

TIL that Pascal will not appear when you have friends over while diving. 

I found 3 scallops while she was here and and I can't find any now that she's left.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

TIL that islanders have dialogue for when you interrupt them while they're trying to catch a bug. 

*I stopped Dom 3 times. Each time he had different dialogue.* <-- A link to screenshots. I never knew this because it never crossed my mind to talk to them while they're trying to catch something. Now I think I need to interrupt the other residents to see if there's different dialogue for different animals.


----------



## Hsn97

eseamir said:


> TIL that you can press Y to kick in dirt and fill in a hole rather than needing to use a shovel, so much easier that wasting my shovel uses haha



Im pretty sure that filling in holes doesn’t count towards the use of your shovel. The only thing that takes up uses is digging things out of the ground (fossils, mushrooms, trees, stumps, flowers etc) or hitting rocks. Just digging a random hole, filling holes in or hitting villagers, pavement or building won’t damage the shovel.


----------



## JKDOS

GnarlyGarden said:


> What’s the best way to do this?



When the tree is at the height you want it, plant a sapling behind it.


----------



## maria110

I learned that it's probably not a good idea to change out more than a couple villagers right before your birthday.  It seems you need time to build up friendship points so that they will give birthday items instead of regular items.


----------



## Minou

Today I learned that when you play music on a phonograph it sounds completely different than on a regular music player ! (I had my animal city track playing on a tape deck before making the switch)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that you can now view your in-game catalogue in the Nintendo Online mobile app. I know this feature was announced in the Turkey Day and Toy Day trailer, but I couldn't remember if/what the official release date of this feature was. No more killing my Pro controller Joy-con to scroll through everything!


----------



## just-kidding

today i learned what agent kk sounds like


----------



## BigBadButterfree

I've had it for a while, sitting in my storage. I think a friend sent it to me because of my interest in music. But today I learned (or maybe realized is a better word) that the Music variation of the Chalkboard has the New Horizons theme written on it. I feel dumb for not noticing that sooner.


----------



## 6iixx

today, i learned that if you're fishing on a second-tier level, and there's a waterfall that connects a body of water to a lower-tier level, your fishing bobber will fall down the waterfall and continue on in the lower pool of water.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I just learned that your villager will try to guilt trip you so much that they put up a second option to change your mind to give them an item. Sorry, Fauna, you’re cute but I ain’t giving you the campsite sign I’m using for my camping area


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Sharksheep said:


> To stunt the growth of trees? The best way is to let a tree grow in a spot where it can reach full size and dig it up and move it when it's the size you want to where you want it to be. If near another tree, the other tree will stunt the growth but if it's not, you can put a small furniture it down in the space directly behind the trunk. Vaulting poles are pretty skinny but it'll stick out behind a really young tree. Could try something like a scale or a mug.





GnarlyGarden said:


> Thanks!  I didn’t realize that something as small as a cup would prevent it from growing.  I’ll have to try this trick because I like the different sizes.



The only way to stunt tree growth is to use tree starts from nooklings, furniture will not stunt the growth at all (unfortunately). You can stop any tree at any growth stage as well, pine starts are easier to hide than oak starts (coconut starts can also make really good decor for stunting beach trees)

And today I learned... that frogs make noise if placed! Cicadas, frogs, and crickets all make amazing ambient noise <3


----------



## Lanstar

It took me until now to notice this: The music used for the TV weather reports in both this game and New Leaf is actually the guitar rendition of K.K. Samba. I got that song from a K.K. concert yesterday, and it sounds just like it!


----------



## Firesquids

Your hair gets wet in in the rain unless you hold an umbrella


----------



## maria110

I learned that you can ignore a villager and time travel to try to get them to move but it won't always work.  Other villagers might ask to move instead.  It might increase the probability of the villager moving but it's not fail proof.


----------



## Rika092

i learnt this yesterday but didn't get a chance to post on here:

apparently golden tools break too and i literally have no idea!! i was ecstatic when i finally got the golden slingshot DIY recipe, because boy do I hate crafting tools/customize them. And there i thought finally i don't ever have to worry about the slingshot breaking ever again!

But nope, it did broke. I guess this same goes for all other golden tools.. previously i was contemplating about crafting a full set of the golden tools, but now I might just save my gold ores for something else.


----------



## 6iixx

Rika092 said:


> i learnt this yesterday but didn't get a chance to post on here:
> 
> apparently golden tools break too and i literally have no idea!! i was ecstatic when i finally got the golden slingshot DIY recipe, because boy do I hate crafting tools/customize them. And there i thought finally i don't ever have to worry about the slingshot breaking ever again!
> 
> But nope, it did broke. I guess this same goes for all other golden tools.. previously i was contemplating about crafting a full set of the golden tools, but now I might just save my gold ores for something else.


they do break a lot less frequently, but like you said, i'd personally prefer to save them for other items just because i can make or buy my tools, customize those to get the most out of them, and save my nuggest for something that wont break.

i wish they were unbreakable, but that would deter a lot of people from gaining the nook miles achievements for making / breaking tools, i suppose  :c


----------



## Snek

When you TT back and create a new player character, not all customisation options are unlocked. The eye and hair customisation released in the October update, for example, is not unlocked until you TT forward to October.


----------



## jokk

i didn't realize you could sneak up slowly on sea creatures! i've been chasing them around like crazy


----------



## GnarlyGarden

jokk said:


> i didn't realize you could sneak up slowly on sea creatures! i've been chasing them around like crazy


I guess I don’t sneak well because this doesn’t seem to help me.  What’s the secret?


----------



## Coolio15

Today I learned that my villagers can start a whole fire in the middle of the town plaza!


----------



## John Wick

Firesquids said:


> Your hair gets wet in in the rain unless you hold an umbrella


It always rains on my island and I've never had wet hair.


----------



## annex

If you build a perfect snowman, he will give you a large snowflake everyday, until he melts. You just have to talk to him. Alt characters will get a recipe from newly built perfect snowmen too.  I wish I had known this a few days ago, but glad that I know now.

There are so many different teddy bears I didn't have. I thought I probably had them all, because I've been playing since March. I ended up buying quite a few from this forum. My game has been stingy with me on the different variations.
Today I got two balloons, and can you  guess what was in them ? Yes, two variations that I had bought the day before. Never before seen in my town, until I had them in my catalog.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today I learned that the developers removed Saharah's line "Oh! Forgive me, I can be silly of mind..." when you buy a repeat of a rug that you have already bought from her that day.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine

Sharksheep said:


> To stunt the growth of trees? The best way is to let a tree grow in a spot where it can reach full size and dig it up and move it when it's the size you want to where you want it to be. If near another tree, the other tree will stunt the growth but if it's not, you can put a small furniture it down in the space directly behind the trunk. Vaulting poles are pretty skinny but it'll stick out behind a really young tree. Could try something like a scale or a mug.



It’s actually better to just plant the size tree you want on top of a square of the sand path. Then it won’t grow anymore.


----------



## TheDuke55

Rika092 said:


> i learnt this yesterday but didn't get a chance to post on here:
> 
> apparently golden tools break too and i literally have no idea!! i was ecstatic when i finally got the golden slingshot DIY recipe, because boy do I hate crafting tools/customize them. And there i thought finally i don't ever have to worry about the slingshot breaking ever again!
> 
> But nope, it did broke. I guess this same goes for all other golden tools.. previously i was contemplating about crafting a full set of the golden tools, but now I might just save my gold ores for something else.


Unlike the regular tools, you can't customize the gold tools. So you can't reset the durability by customizing. It's a shame really. You'd think they'd let you customize/reset all the tools after all the effort it takes to obtain the DIY.


----------



## Galaxite

I didn't know you could spam use emotes and the end results are hilarious.


----------



## Fantasyland

I learned last night on a FABULOUS dream island that you can jump between cliffs, even if there's no water between. And THEN I learned, on a different part of the island, that you can manipulate that to be jumping between PILLARS surrounded by WATER. Please look at the pic they posted on their instagram, here. I can't handle how cool this island was. Now I have to raise everything up a level...


----------



## Cinderoflibertine

If you time travel back to a day Redd was visiting he’ll have different artwork


----------



## Rika092

Ok I actually learnt two things:

1) seasonal items are not limited to IRL time. They are limited in game time only, which thank goodness I was so stressed about not able to purchase all the previous seasonal items that I missed before I started playing

2) not sure why I didn’t know this until now, but apparently you can order furniture from your phone directly rather than go to nook link?? I think a new app gets unlocked after ordering x number of furnitures.... did not know about this, but now I do!


----------



## coffeedrinker

lemonzboy said:


> today I learned that nooks cranny sells wallpaper and flooring and that that little symbol was telling me that
> see: I'm a idiot



I made that same mistake for a really long time. My daughter finally had to explain it to me, or I possibly would still have no idea!


----------



## 6iixx

today i learned that if you go into the resident services building while isabelle is doing her stretches, you can hear the little bells that hold her hair up in that 'ponytail' jingle whenever she drastically moves     such a cute little detail.


----------



## Lavochain

That when you sit on a toilet, the fruit that you've eaten is 'emptied' away.


----------



## Sara?

Lavochain said:


> That when you sit on a toilet, the fruit that you've eaten is 'emptied' away.




LOL just tried it and its true, its hilarious ! love the little text afterwards hahahah, your a genius ! It also flushes ones you are done! I am loving this, ill go to the bathroom in the game once a day at least hahaha


----------



## JKDOS

6iixx said:


> today i learned that if you go into the resident services building while isabelle is doing her stretches, you can hear the little bells that hold her hair up in that 'ponytail' jingle whenever she drastically moves     such a cute little detail.



You can actually hear them whenever she moves, such as when she is off dusting, and needs to run to the counter.


----------



## 6iixx

JKDOS said:


> You can actually hear them whenever she moves, such as when she is off dusting, and needs to run to the counter.


i'm usually in and out of RS quickly unless i need something; the jingle for her stretching just seems a little more prominent to me.  i've most likely heard it before but never associated it with her movements until today, because of how extreme the action is for stretching versus dusting, etc.  i never talk to her anymore so i never hear her dart around her portion of the room


----------



## Lavochain

Sara? said:


> LOL just tried it and its true, its hilarious ! love the little text afterwards hahahah, your a genius ! It also flushes ones you are done! I am loving this, ill go to the bathroom in the game once a day at least hahaha


Glad that it brought you joy too! I will be going morning and night from now on. At least it gives me a reason to harvest fruit.


----------



## meggiewes

Cinderoflibertine said:


> It’s actually better to just plant the size tree you want on top of a square of the sand path. Then it won’t grow anymore.



Wouldn't you see the sand underneath the tree of it isn't fully grown?


----------



## twisty

Today I learned that if you shake decorated cedars, sometimes an ornament falls out!


----------



## annex

Today I learned, that if I clean up my flowers around the campsite, and just not have so darn many, it looks so much nicer.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

annex said:


> Today I learned, that if I clean up my flowers around the campsite, and just not have so darn many, it looks so much nicer.


I struggle with that, too.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

GnarlyGarden said:


> I struggle with that, too.


I'm also in that boat. When I'm feeling productive (at least in videogame standards) I usually pick one flower type and deal with that one field that's gotten out of hand. Makes it more manageable cuz I can just focus on, say, the pansies by the shop that have taken over. Then another day I'll deal with the cosmos in the park, etc.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine

meggiewes said:


> Wouldn't you see the sand underneath the tree of it isn't fully grown?


Yeah just the same as you’d see another sapling next to it..


----------



## Tutle

Today I learned how there are golden ornaments. I haven't really got into collecting the festive diy's but I am now starting to grind out on finding all the diy's and stock up on blue, red, and gold ornaments in time for Christmas!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

My alt got a diy from my perfect snowman.  I thought she was supposed to get a large snowflake.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that my islanders could react to the big festive tree at the plaza! 

Click -> *Screenshots of reactions from Sherb and Claude!*

Now I feel like I must stalk the rest of them to see their reactions.


----------



## meggiewes

Cinderoflibertine said:


> Yeah just the same as you’d see another sapling next to it..



That sounds like a cool idea but it would annoy me far too much.  I only plant stunted trees on cliffside because of saplings not being hid well enough .


----------



## Plainbluetees

TIL that flowers can spawn on dirt paths. Laid one down for the snow boy trick, and my tulips instantly migrated after it snowed! I could see how this could get _really _annoying if you were going for a natural theme and had flowers on either side of a path, and then when it snowed/rained you wouldn’t just have extra flowers but you’d have them blocking your paths.


----------



## JKDOS

Plainbluetees said:


> TIL that flowers can spawn on dirt paths. Laid one down for the snow boy trick, and my tulips instantly migrated after it snowed! I could see how this could get _really _annoying if you were going for a natural theme and had flowers on either side of a path, and then when it snowed/rained you wouldn’t just have extra flowers but you’d have them blocking your paths.



Oh yes. It's irritating. Especially when you factor in shovels breaking. I think if you were to place transparent patterns down over the dirt paths, you could solve this problem. I haven't tested it though.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

today i learned that you can have transparent custom codes to put around flowers so they dont grow (though i wont use it because i have so many lol)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020



Lavochain said:


> That when you sit on a toilet, the fruit that you've eaten is 'emptied' away.



oh wow til that as well, thats actually useful, thanks!!


----------



## Sara?

While i was hunting for a giant lobster ( fast dud ! ) i remembered something someone said on here. That you can lurk or actually surprise sea creatures too! At first i thought like what ? And then today after 20 minutes i decided to slow swim towards the lobster without pressing the A to move faster and it did work! kudos to the person who mentioned that !  Your a genius , i only have 3 more sea creatures to go that are from summer but o well hahahhaha. I have so much more fun hunting sea creatures now


----------



## Insulaire

Villagers can follow around snowflakes like they sometimes do for insects


----------



## naviwing

I learned that placed kabuki umbrellas look like peppermints! Simple and cute!


----------



## Kate86

It wasn’t today, but a couple days ago I learned that you can just plant harvested pumpkins to grow more pumpkins.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Today I learned that in summer, sometimes your villagers will run around with grass seed heads!


 I can’t believe I didn’t notice this when I was primarily on Arctin...


----------



## John Wick

TIL you can plant a bush in sand, next to a coconut tree! (Not on the beach)


----------



## Jassiii

That the weeds vary by season, I knew they changed but I didn't know it was a seasonal change lol


----------



## John Wick

Just found out how to plant trees on cliff edges.

Pretty coo! ^_^


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

That you can use villager crafting benches when they're out in their homes


----------



## Sara?

John Wick said:


> Just found out how to plant trees on cliff edges.
> 
> Pretty coo! ^_^


 How? The game wont let you cause its too close by a clift, real curious


----------



## Dae

If you're on a higher ground level, and a balloon floats by next to you on the lower floor, you can pop it with your net.


----------



## ting1984

Today I learned that...I forgot to play yesterday (husband got sick, had other stuff going on etc.), and that broke my 273 day streak.    That's going to make the 300 day streak for the final Nook Miles "days active" reward, a very long wait indeed -- if I can get there next year.


----------



## 6iixx

ting1984 said:


> Today I learned that...I forgot to play yesterday (husband got sick, had other stuff going on etc.), and that broke my 273 day streak.    That's going to make the 300 day streak for the final Nook Miles "days active" reward, a very long wait indeed -- if I can get there next year.


_oof_. i'm so sorry, that's definitely a high count to have logged on every day for, even for a few minutes. just try not to think about the streak and you'll get back up there in no time


----------



## Burumun

ting1984 said:


> Today I learned that...I forgot to play yesterday (husband got sick, had other stuff going on etc.), and that broke my 273 day streak.    That's going to make the 300 day streak for the final Nook Miles "days active" reward, a very long wait indeed -- if I can get there next year.


I'm pretty sure it's not a streak, but cumulative, meaning you'll get it a day later than you would have otherwise and not have to play 300 days straight. There were some days in June when I couldn't play because of uni, but my count is at over 270 (with some extra from TT'ing).


----------



## ting1984

Burumun said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a streak, but cumulative, meaning you'll get it a day later than you would have otherwise and not have to play 300 days straight. There were some days in June when I couldn't play because of uni, but my count is at over 270 (with some extra from TT'ing).



Thanks, someone on GameFAQs just pointed this out to me, too.  If so, that's a relief!


----------



## Mick

The street organs do actually play music, it's just that you need to _hold_ the A button instead of pressing it once to activate it. I always thought that for some reason they got lazy and didn't make it interactive... 

Thanks, Dunquixote. I would never have known.


----------



## John Wick

Sara? said:


> How? The game wont let you cause its too close by a clift, real curious


I mean a cliff/platform you make.

You can have a tree on a single terraformed tile if you want.
I tried that but it was ugly.

It's good for when you want a few trees on a terraformed platform, having them near the edge.

It involves a tiny bit of waterscaping, that tricks (my understanding of it anyway) the section with the corner you cut out into thinking it's a solid 3 x 3 platform.

It's even at the site linked at the top of TBT, AnimalCrossingWorld. 

*Plant Trees on Cliff Edges.*


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I'm probably the last AC player on the planet to realize that Redd sells different colour variations of furniture items! 

All these months, I barely gave his non-art items any attention. I assumed they were just regular furniture items I could get from Nook's Cranny because the ones I did notice in the past were. Today I bought a twinkling painting and was on my way out when I stopped and gawked at the toy box he had. My island's Nook's Cranny only ever sold the green one. But I was seeing a pink one for the first time on Redd's boat. Bought it with a big smile on my face.


----------



## JKDOS

Non-island reps can allow villagers to move out. I feel like I remember it being discussed near launch that only the island rep could.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



John Wick said:


> *Plant Trees on Cliff Edges.*



Wow! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ganucci

I just learned that instead of talking to Gulliver/Gullivarrr a million times to get him to wake up, you only have to hit him with your net ONCE and he wakes up! How did I never realize this? It's such a time saver!


----------



## Lightspring

This is probably a no brainer to most people, but I don’t play NH often to know that if you keep missing catching cherry blossom petals or snowflakes, they break.


----------



## JKDOS

Lightspring said:


> This is probably a no brainer to most people, but I don’t play NH often to know that if you keep missing catching cherry blossom petals or snowflakes, they break.



Some rarer butterflies will fly away if you miss them too many times too.


----------



## Lightspring

JKDOS said:


> Some rarer butterflies will fly away if you miss them too many times too.


Oh wow, I did not know that either. For some reason, I have a better time catching butterflies than fluttering seasonal objects, so I never noticed.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Today I learned that you can force Able Sisters to stay open longer if you keep the custom design portal open when it hits 9pm. Once it’s a few minutes after 9, you can close the portal and you’re still able to shop without Sable kicking you out. It will remain open until you leave the store. So you can make Sable and Mabel work overtime haha


----------



## JKDOS

EmmaFrost said:


> Today I learned that you can force Able Sisters to stay open longer if you keep the custom design portal open when it hits 9pm. Once it’s a few minutes after 9, you can close the portal and you’re still able to shop without Sable kicking you out. It will remain open until you leave the store. So you can make Sable and Mabel work overtime haha



I don't think Mable kicks you out either way. It's always been this way in AC games. Nook's Cranny kicks you out but the clothing store doesn't.


----------



## Kramweil

That you don't need to have an upgraded RS Plaza for Jingle to visit, though he just gives you a Toy Day Stocking as a present (and I guess his photo the next day).


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Spoiler: Spoiler for Toy Day!



Today I learned that, when you receive gifts from your residents on Toy Day, they are toys that Nook's Cranny had been selling. More importantly, they are *colour variations*! Because I don't trade anymore, I am stoked to receive these. I think it's very thoughtful of Nintendo to give me a way to collect different colour variations of the toys.


----------



## USN Peter

On Toy day, I have learned that the villagers’ dialogue changes if you are wearing a Santa costume.


----------



## Snek

I learned that villager wake up times on Toy Day are different. Phoebe woke up at 7:40 and Stitches woke up at 7:55. I was able to finish the event at 8 am.


----------



## Sara?

Well I have three characters in my island and I completed toy day with them all yesterday but only hung my stockings in my main house and  forgot to hung them in my other characters house like Jingles told me to. Truly hope you guys listened to him and hung the stockings he gave you cause the next day if you click on the stockings you receive his framed photograph, you will not receive it via mail.


----------



## Airysuit

TIL that the antique clock has a rotating disk representing the sun and moon, day and night. So cool!


----------



## John Wick

Weeds THRIVE and spread, when planted on the beach!

I LOVE this.


----------



## annex

I discovered this on Christmas day. You have to hang up the stocking that Jingle gives you ( not the one sold in the store) in order to get his picture. 
I could be wrong on this, but two of my characters hung up Jingles stocking and got a photo. My other character didn't bother hanging it, because she already had one hanging upstairs. She got NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## heartdrops

I learned that you can place your villagers in the room at Photopia. I thought all those photos I saw floating around of everyone with their villagers together were players inviting their villagers to their houses.


----------



## Morningowl

You can stop the cars on the mini circuit at different points on the track.


----------



## Burumun

heartdrops said:


> I learned that you can place your villagers in the room at Photopia. I thought all those photos I saw floating around of everyone with their villagers together were players inviting their villagers to their houses.


You can't invite your villagers to your house - at least not yet - in NH.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

If you give a villager a piece of clothing as a birthday present which you're already wearing, you'll get a special reaction! 

I think this only happens on their birthday because I always give my villagers clothing I'm wearing but have never had that reaction before!


----------



## 6iixx

today, while changing the music player outside olive's house to match her favourite song, i realized that there's a shuffle option i've never noticed before


----------



## satine

Today I learned that trying to find balloons for DIYs is a huge pain in the a-double-s.

No. But today I learned that balloons spawn regularly , like every 5 minutes or whatever, which I guess is way better than it being completely random. Doesn't make it any less of a pain tho! And I ALSO learned that when you pop them too close to the water, they fall in and you lose them! Which is just! So great


----------



## ReeBear

So only after receiving Jingle's photo did I realise that all the photos are customisable and I just  Prffft.
Customised my little collection of photos so the frames are more fun now and oh no this realisation makes me wanna start collecting photos more, this is not good


----------



## itsmxuse

I didn’t realise until the other day( I forgot to post on here) if you talk to melting snowmen they give you an extra large snowflake!


----------



## Imbri

Last night I learned that if you do the Yoga reaction, you will change positions for as long as you let it run. I thought you only did the initial pose, since the character holds it for a bit.


----------



## Livia

I learned that amiibo villagers at the campsite will display the items you craft for them in their tent. Livia crafted the ironwood cart for him earlier and when Ophelia checked on him it was there.


----------



## JKDOS

Imbri said:


> Last night I learned that if you do the Yoga reaction, you will change positions for as long as you let it run. I thought you only did the initial pose, since the character holds it for a bit.



It's the same for the workout reaction too


----------



## ```

I recently learned that when your character has the King Tut Mask equipped and they are holding the sparkling cider, running in any direction will cause them to trip along with the sparkling cider being shattered onto the ground. This reminds me of the time back in New Leaf when I experienced bad luck in-game and my balloon would always fly up towards the sky  (Every time I played ACNL, I made sure that I didn't have any bad luck at all for the day because my precious balloon would always slip away from my hand and I would have to grab another balloon that I had tucked away in my storage).


----------



## Bulbadragon

Last night I learned that if villagers have a wardrobe in their house, and you've gifted them clothing, you can see it when you open their wardrobe! Last time I did that was when I first started the game and the wardrobe was empty, so I thought that was really cool!


----------



## Hoshi

That I should have doublechecked guides on critters. I'm missing 4 bug from july-august.


----------



## Mairmalade

I learned that hitting 'X' on a seasonal item in the Nook's Shopping menu gives you more detail on the item's origin. Went through the items currently available today - nice detail! Thank you, @RollingAntony for mentioning this!


----------



## meggiewes

Mairmalade said:


> I learned that hitting 'X' on a seasonal item in the Nook's Shopping menu gives you more detail on the item's origin. Went through the items currently available today - nice detail! Thank you, @RollingAntony for mentioning this!



I just came in the thread to say this! I am so sad I didn't realize this was a feature earlier or else I would have read about EVERYTHING! At least we know about it now.


----------



## Fruitcup

I learned that you can close and open curtains of your interiors.
This thread is so great, today I learned soo many new things lol


----------



## Mick

The items that you shake down from trees, can be in trees that don't free space for the item to fall. Also, if there is only room for the item on one side of the tree, it will not fall unless you shake the tree from the opposite side. I never considered this could be an issue, oops.

Anyway I finally found the second tree item on my island today, after wondering why I could only find one for several days now!


----------



## Rika092

Today I learnt that there’s apparently a fourth tier glitch that allows you to climb up to the fourth tier and decorate!! Wow that is as game changing to terraforming as the cliff tree glitch!!


----------



## Sara?

Mick said:


> The items that you shake down from trees, can be in trees that don't free space for the item to fall. Also, if there is only room for the item on one side of the tree, it will not fall unless you shake the tree from the opposite side. I never considered this could be an issue, oops.
> 
> Anyway I finally found the second tree item on my island today, after wondering why I could only find one for several days now!


Wait, the items we got from trees are special items ? I thought they were regular furniture items found at nooks


----------



## Mick

Sara? said:


> Wait, the items we got from trees are special items ? I thought they were regular furniture items found at nooks



They're not special, apart from them potentially being different variations from the ones you get at Nooks (I think)! So they're not really worth much. I've just been hunting them down for the nook mile goal.


----------



## maria110

It never occurred to me before that if you visit a villager and they are sitting down, you can just exit and reenter to find them standing again.


----------



## Raz

Mick said:


> They're not special, apart from them potentially being different variations from the ones you get at Nooks (I think)! So they're not really worth much. I've just been hunting them down for the nook mile goal.


Can confirm that you can get other colors of color-locked items by shaking trees. I think you can also get some from the balloons, but I'm not completely sure about it.


----------



## meggiewes

I discovered yesterday that you can hear the background music when you are making a custom pattern. Guess who decided to listen to Stale Cupcakes while working on new clothing patterns?


----------



## RoyalTea

I learned yesterday that some fish and bugs have decorative enclosures when placed like furniture!

Goldfish, grasshoppers, water bugs and mosquitoes are the ones I know of so far.


----------



## JKDOS

RoyalTea said:


> I learned yesterday that some fish and bugs have decorative enclosures when placed like furniture!
> 
> Goldfish, grasshoppers, water bugs and mosquitoes are the ones I know of so far.



Do you mean like decorated for the season?


----------



## RoyalTea

JKDOS said:


> Do you mean like decorated for the season?


I mean like instead of an aquarium, the goldfish when placed is in a lovely decorative blue  and white china pot. (The picture is not mine)


----------



## huuussein

i recently learned that spamming a when crafting speeds up the process.. i was so surprised and happy i would be saving one (1) second of my life    i also learned that it can requires a couple of days of scanning in amiibo cards to have those villagers move in, i was not really happy about that :/ though i guess it kind of makes sense to discourage people from scanning in any villager they want, instead of learning to appreciate the random villagers you get  or at least that's what happened for me


----------



## LuchaSloth

Someone on reddit said that on January 1st, the sunrise and sunset had a different look to them, because Japanese culture believes the first rise and set of the New Year are special. I wish I had personally noticed in my own game...but, yeah...they are supposedly much prettier than the average rise and set.


----------



## JKDOS

LuchaSloth said:


> Someone on reddit said that on January 1st, the sunrise and sunset had a different look to them, because Japanese culture believes the first rise and set of the New Year are special. I wish I had personally noticed in my own game...but, yeah...they are supposedly much prettier than the average rise and set.



I seen it. I was thinking it was specific to the month. It was a beautiful golden sunset. That's too bad I won't see it anymore.


----------



## RedPanda

Sorry if this is a repeat but I learned that if you don’t want to dig up  fossils every day but you don’t like seeing them scattered in random places on your island, you can bury them someplace else that’s more to your liking (like behind a building) and they won’t respawn.


----------



## dizzy bone

Today I learned that you can preview/toggle what your hat/glasses/accessories look like with your new face in the mirror. I used to always exit out of the mirror to see how it looks with my current accessories.


----------



## Holla

Today I learned that if you make a perfect snowman with one playable character your other characters can also talk to him to get a recipe.


----------



## Sara?

I dont know if anyone has seen this before or mentioned it but i was a bit bored and since i had finished my fish collection i went to the museum to appreciate the details put into it, cause the museum its just too gorgeous ( hopefully it will be expanded to more in the future cause its too precious) anyways ! hahah i noticed the following: 



I noticed the Piranha will chase you around if you walk too closely to it  and will even follow you around when you move or it will just try to bite you through the class if you stand still, how neat is that!!! Love the details for real ! ( also can we all please appreciate that beautiful gymnastic skills the piranha has  )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346221549540397056
Then I also when to the bug area which I need like 3 summer bugs I believe  and noticed the bugsies where fighting and the looser flies off !!
when i re-entered the room a new fight was happening with different bugsies, shall we bet on which ones will defeat each other ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346221399585636352​


Sorry for the poor videos, If you did not know of this little details  hope you enjoy them as much as i did when i discovered them


----------



## Bekaa

I’ve been playing since last April, but I just learned a couple of days ago that if visitors come and water your flowers you’re more likely to get more hybrids more quickly.


----------



## Jam86

i preordered the game so i had it at release yet i've only just found out, when u have shooting stars, u get more star fragments when a friend visits to wish on them too ☆


----------



## Bekaa

Jam86 said:


> i preordered the game so i had it at release yet i've only just found out, when u have shooting stars, u get more star fragments when a friend visits to wish on them too ☆


That’s a great one. I didn’t know that. I’m glad I’ve found this thread!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2021



RedPanda said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat but I learned that if you don’t want to dig up  fossils every day but you don’t like seeing them scattered in random places on your island, you can bury them someplace else that’s more to your liking (like behind a building) and they won’t respawn.


Oh, thank you!


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I found out that if you have a 2nd player on your island and you use the "Call Resident" on your nook phone you can use the other user as "follower" to store diys, flowers, and trees in the Recycle Bin at Resident Services when they are not the leader.


----------



## JKDOS

I learned last Saturday that K.K. doesn't wait for all players to sit before performing. The other players are free to continue roaming around, and can even be seen. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345838111956209665


----------



## Masenkochick

Fantasyland said:


> I learned last night on a FABULOUS dream island that you can jump between cliffs, even if there's no water between. And THEN I learned, on a different part of the island, that you can manipulate that to be jumping between PILLARS surrounded by WATER. Please look at the pic they posted on their instagram, here. I can't handle how cool this island was. Now I have to raise everything up a level...


What’s the dream address for that?!


----------



## Fantasyland

Masenkochick said:


> What’s the dream address for that?!


DA-3033-5408-9544 is the address! Take your time, I missed everything the first few times I went!


----------



## meggiewes

huuussein said:


> i recently learned that spamming a when crafting speeds up the process.. i was so surprised and happy i would be saving one (1) second of my life    i also learned that it can requires a couple of days of scanning in amiibo cards to have those villagers move in, i was not really happy about that :/ though i guess it kind of makes sense to discourage people from scanning in any villager they want, instead of learning to appreciate the random villagers you get  or at least that's what happened for me



You dont need to spam A. You just have to double tap A. Easier on your buttons!


----------



## huuussein

meggiewes said:


> You dont need to spam A. You just have to double tap A. Easier on your buttons!


lol omg thanks for letting me know!


----------



## meggiewes

huuussein said:


> lol omg thanks for letting me know!



Don't worry! I spent years in New Leaf thinking I had to mash the A button to fish. So I think of that whenever I see people saying to mash A to speed up crafting.


----------



## RedPanda

JKDOS said:


> I learned last Saturday that K.K. doesn't wait for all players to sit before performing. The other players are free to continue roaming around, and can even be seen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345838111956209665



LOL I love that, taking selfies with The Dog Himself


----------



## RoyalTea

Today I learned that if you’ve been eating fruit to move around trees... and then you go to move around your bathroom furniture randomly and end up accidentally sitting on your toilet... it will “deal with” all that fruit you’ve eaten. Don’t forget to flush.


----------



## RollingAntony

I completely forgot that the tail of the Firefly model actually lights up at night, so I didn't know at first why there was a tiny glow near my river.

I have the football fish model and will see tomorrow if it also has light, but knowing Flick, he probably didn't put that feature on a fish.


----------



## Broccolini

Hsn97 said:


> I learnt that some villagers don’t like you watching them sing.


Oh no! I always watch them and take pictures! Mine haven't seemed to mind yet.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Today i learned that if you text chat on phone, you keep you reaction active. And if you play handheld or controller, it stops your reaction. Example: i was visiting someone and we were using the sitting emote. But when i said something in text chat, it forced me out of my sitting position. While my friend kept sitting and texted on and on... Isn't that weird?!


----------



## JKDOS

Lt.Savior said:


> Today i learned that if you text chat on phone, you keep you reaction active. And if you play handheld or controller, it stops your reaction. Example: i was visiting someone and we were using the sitting emote. But when i said something in text chat, it forced me out of my sitting position. While my friend kept sitting and texted on and on... Isn't that weird?!



Yep. You can also send messages while the game is loading or you're in the middle of chatting with an NPC. Great way to say your final goodbyes while leaving through the airport.


----------



## RedPanda

Today I learned that if you put your Switch to sleep with your player standing in your house, then start the game back up the next day, you can order items from the catalog (assuming you have the app on your Nook phone) and then step out of your house and the stuff will already be waiting for you in your mailbox, because the day doesn't actually turn over until you leave your house!


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> Don't worry! I spent years in New Leaf thinking I had to mash the A button to fish. So I think of that whenever I see people saying to mash A to speed up crafting.


i literally thought that's how i had to fish in NH until my fiance was like, 'what are you doing?'


----------



## BunburyBrianna

Today I learned that you can transfer the money tree saplings! Here I was always not planting them after digging the money spot because it wasn't a good spot for a tree...


----------



## RollingAntony

RollingAntony said:


> I completely forgot that the tail of the Firefly model actually lights up at night, so I didn't know at first why there was a tiny glow near my river.
> 
> I have the football fish model and will see tomorrow if it also has light, but knowing Flick, he probably didn't put that feature on a fish.


Update on my last post; football fish doesn't glow.

I _love_ Flick.


----------



## TommyTDL

BunburyBrianna said:


> Today I learned that you can transfer the money tree saplings! Here I was always not planting them after digging the money spot because it wasn't a good spot for a tree...


I did that too for the longest time - then I visited an island and the girl had a perfectly spaced large grove of money trees... I was like wth? Figured it out right after that.


----------



## Boidoh

I'll give NH a point for one thing.

Two days ago was my birthday, and so, I was expecting an underwhelming day akin to ACNL (which I did find a bit novel at the time regardless) where I just blowout the candles and call it a day. To my surprise, there was a pinata - which I found cool. Nothing major but, I like the addition a lot.


----------



## Burumun

RedPanda said:


> Today I learned that if you put your Switch to sleep with your player standing in your house, then start the game back up the next day, you can order items from the catalog (assuming you have the app on your Nook phone) and then step out of your house and the stuff will already be waiting for you in your mailbox, because the day doesn't actually turn over until you leave your house!


I think this goes for any building that doesn't have opening hours. Timmy and Tommy will kick you out if you open the game after having it in sleep mode and are in their shop after they should've closed, and I assume the same is true for the Able Sisters.


----------



## meggiewes

I learned that you can't send mail when you have the terraforming hard hat on.


----------



## _Donut_

Already existed for a while but only today found out you can put trees on the edges of cliffs with an quick trick.


----------



## JKDOS

RedPanda said:


> Today I learned that if you put your Switch to sleep with your player standing in your house, then start the game back up the next day, you can order items from the catalog (assuming you have the app on your Nook phone) and then step out of your house and the stuff will already be waiting for you in your mailbox, because the day doesn't actually turn over until you leave your house!



Do the items you buy count towards that day's limit or the previous day?


----------



## RedPanda

JKDOS said:


> Do the items you buy count towards that day's limit or the previous day?



I haven't tested but I would assume the previous day?


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I learned that you can't send mail when you have the terraforming hard hat on.



I just did. It let me.


----------



## TommyTDL

_Donut_ said:


> Already existed for a while but only today found out you can put trees on the edges of cliffs with an quick trick.


Do tell please.


----------



## JKDOS

TommyTDL said:


> Do tell please.





			One moment, please...


----------



## TommyTDL

JKDOS said:


> One moment, please...


Thanks!


----------



## JKDOS

TIL the shovel can actually dig up 100 flowers before breaking. All these months I've been thinking it broke after 30 uses, like the bug net and fishing pole. It's nice to know I can do 3 full loads before repairing when I'm cleaning up my flowers.


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> I just did. It let me.



Hmmm. Maybe there was something funky with my internet that day. All I know is that it refused to let me twice and then I took it off and it went through.  Who knows?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I noticed that the little display on the cute music player shows pixel hearts scrolling by.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that while the gate is open, the day doesn’t change at 5am!


----------



## Cpdlp92

Today I learned that you can buy wall paper and flooring on nooks . All this time playing and never saw it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

TIL that villagers will actually try to attempt to catch bugs! I had only seen them holding their tents and following bugs slowly, but today I saw them trying to catch one and failing! They’ll respond with different reactions (like the star falling onto your head reaction or if there’s another villager seeing them, with the shocked reaction). Pretty neat! This happened at my Bug Catching Tourney!


----------



## Alaina

Cpdlp92 said:


> Today I learned that you can buy wall paper and flooring on nooks . All this time playing and never saw it.


It took me 6 months or more to realize that too! Idk if it’s because I was used to how you purchase them on the original, or if it’s poor UI design.


----------



## Burumun

Alaina said:


> It took me 6 months or more to realize that too! Idk if it’s because I was used to how you purchase them on the original, or if it’s poor UI design.


They do tell you it's there when the shop opens, and you can see it from the outside.


----------



## 6iixx

this wasn't something i learned today, but over the past week; you can be blocked in by a visitor in front of a chair, etc. (as my sister so classically did for a total of ten minutes on this visit  ), so i was curious if you could block a visitor while they were in the changing room. it turned rather.. weird? and i must say, i feel a little jibbed that she was able to just clip out of it perfectly fine, but i had to sit through her maniacal laughter the entire time she had me stuck on a bench 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350270195995013121


----------



## JKDOS

This is just a theory, but today it hit me that 12PM in New Horizons is actually just a rendition of Tom Nook's theme song


----------



## Burumun

I got a kadomatsu from Groucho today, which I thought was interesting. Makes me wonder how long that'll be possible, seeing as the item is no longer available to buy, and whether or not it's possible for the sunflower rug, which is the only limited time item I don't have yet.


----------



## Feraligator

Not quite a TIL but it's new to me!:
Kody came up to me to ask to look for his missing item (a bag). Is this new or is this the first time I've encountered this??


----------



## DVD

Jez said:


> Not quite a TIL but it's new to me!:
> Kody came up to me to ask to look for his missing item (a bag). Is this new or is this the first time I've encountered this??



I think it's always been there actually! Weird that you'd never encountered it before, I find missing items almost every week lmao

TIL that each villager has like a hobby! I only found out through this forum, I still don't really know how their hobbies affect gameplay, but it's interesting since I really thought every villager with the same personality was exactly the same


----------



## Feraligator

DVD said:


> I think it's always been there actually! Weird that you'd never encountered it before, I find missing items almost every week lmao


I've seen lots of missing items before, but I've never had a villager come up to me and ask me to find it


----------



## DVD

Jez said:


> I've seen lots of missing items before, but I've never had a villager come up to me and ask me to find it



Oh, I'm sorry, I totally misread that! I've actually never had that happen to me either but I have seen other people being asked by the villagers to find their missing items before


----------



## GEEBRASS

...that you can kill a cockroach in your house in decoration mode by dropping furniture on it.


----------



## RollingAntony

DVD said:


> I think it's always been there actually! Weird that you'd never encountered it before, I find missing items almost every week lmao
> 
> TIL that each villager has like a hobby! I only found out through this forum, I still don't really know how their hobbies affect gameplay, but it's interesting since I really thought every villager with the same personality was exactly the same


Hobbies mostly affect the different activities the islanders do. For example, islanders with a "fitness" hobby will be exercising much more and with heavier dumbbells (and wear sporty shades), "education" inclined islanders will examine objects with a magnifying glass and read outside (with glasses), islanders with "music" hobby will be singing everywhere, even if a stereo is not around, etc.

I somehow ended with 4 very fit islanders. They work so hard.


----------



## JKDOS

It seems *the shovel is 100% impervious to breakage while hitting rocks for resources.* From my testing, if your shovel is 1 use away from breaking, it will not break unless you hit a dead rock. If you hit the rock a 9th time or after the resource timer has depleted, it will break.

If your shovel is one use away from breakage, *you may hit every rock in town safely*. Which means, you can set aside a shovel for rocks, and it should last a lifetime.


----------



## Tiffany

When you get all of the items in Labels clothing line and you do her challenge again she gives you the items in another color.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

TIL that Label will have special dialogue and get embarrassed if you talk to her without wearing any clothing.


----------



## annex

I customized a corkboard with a custom pattern, and tried to drop it, so one of my alt characters could pick it up later, and put in their house. Nope. I had to customize it back to its original look, then have the alt character pick it up and customize it again with the custom pattern. What a waste of customization kits.


----------



## Jam86

i am actually amazed by how cute this mistake turned out to be 




i put a mum crown on the wall in the wrong spot and it looked like it was placed on top of the pillows 

i mean like, i didn't realise this game could get any cuter than it already was


----------



## annex

There are two different kinds of bunk beds. The regular bunk bed and a loft bed with desk. I've been playing for 10 months and have not had the loft bed for sale in my Nooks. I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Jam86

back again because i'm starting to notice the small details hehe




but did anyone else notice the centipede in the top corner??
that's so weird and cute, like why is it hiding away like that ☆


----------



## Pyoopi

@Jam86 
omg I hate it. nightmares right there. whyyy...


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Jam86 said:


> back again because i'm starting to notice the small details hehe
> View attachment 352539
> but did anyone else notice the centipede in the top corner??
> that's so weird and cute, like why is it hiding away like that ☆


I've heard that referred to as a bug (no pun)   but to me it looks like it is just hiding up there, ready to jump down on Blather's head!


----------



## Burumun

Jam86 said:


> back again because i'm starting to notice the small details hehe
> View attachment 352539
> but did anyone else notice the centipede in the top corner??
> that's so weird and cute, like why is it hiding away like that ☆


I love the detail, but that would just be the worst IRL. Centipedes are mean, from what I've heard.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Burumun said:


> I love the detail, but that would just be the worst IRL. Centipedes are mean, from what I've heard.


Centipedes can bite when provoked. Yikes.

At least the house centipede isn't in this game. I get those where I live and they're hideous monstrosities.


----------



## EleriDragonfly

Today I learned that voided villagers from months ago, can move onto another island if there's a free plot. Even if you visit someone with a full island.
I had Cookie on my island months ago, and visited a friend of mine the other day. She had an empty plot and the next day it was sold to Cookie. When Cookie had movied in, my friend talked to her and she said that she'd moved from my island. I had been to other islands over that time, and them with full islands.
I remember in New Leaf you could clear a voided villager if you went to a full town. I guess you can't do that now.


----------



## Livia

I learned that if you're standing on the edge of a cliff, you can fish down to a pond below you


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Livia said:


> I learned that if you're standing on the edge of a cliff, you can fish down to a pond below you
> View attachment 352620


I had no idea you could do that!


----------



## Amilee

Today I learned that in Japan, it is customary to savor the first sunrise (初日の出 hatsuhinode) and sunset (初日の入りhatsuhinoiri) of the new year, which is why the sunrise and sunset on the 1st were especially beautiful.






Saw this on reddit today and was really impressed. It looks amazing!


----------



## Burumun

TIL that not only do you get a check on your DIY card for making the item, the cards have an acorn background pattern that turns holo once you've made the item.


----------



## coldpotato

TIL if Labelle is visiting in your plaza and you have a villager that has a thought bubble walking by her, she will tilt her head even further up than usual to look right at their thought bubble. I'm assuming other NPC's at the plaza will do the same but I haven't noticed.
I know that she always looks right at anyone walking by, but this time I noticed it was directly at the bubble/text lol.


----------



## JKDOS

TIL hitting the manhole with a bug net will produce a unique sound.


----------



## oranje

I just learned that some of the fake paintings and statues are haunted? :O The Wistful Painting and Graceful Painting are particularly eerie. Now I need to see if any of my fakes are haunted!


----------



## maria110

I learned that there are coordinates on the map.  Never noticed that before.


----------



## heartdrops

TIL you can use the touch screen to type


----------



## Rosch

This is more of a realization than a discovery, but...

You get free toast whenever you buy the over toaster. Such a great deal.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay not today... but Recently I Learned that if flowers are on the sand they won’t regrow their buds! Spent days waiting for my lilies to regrow hahaha


----------



## Feraligator

Today I was pleasantly surprised that you could do this!

I was expecting that animation you get when you can't dig in a spot, but turns out you can put waterfalls at the very edge! It looks quite nice even if you can't see it


----------



## 6iixx

Jez said:


> Today I was pleasantly surprised that you could do this!
> View attachment 353531
> I was expecting that animation you get when you can't dig in a spot, but turns out you can put waterfalls at the very edge! It looks quite nice even if you can't see it


ohmyfeck, thank you so much for sharing this    that looks gorgeous, and a lot better than just shuddering it off prematurely.


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355611909110652931
Also, throwing beans at snowflakes makes them disappear.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Horseshoe crabs flip on their back when you press A on them. It's extremely cute!!


----------



## annex

Today I learned that the snapping turtle moves a little when you display it.
I knew that he moved and hissed when you press A. My eye sights not so great, so I was surprised when I noticed small movement while I was walking on turtle beach. After 10 months of playing,  I'm still amazed at the small details in this game.


----------



## Niks

Today I learned that the more unread bulletin posts you have, the more birds will sit on the board next to the RS (max 4)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Today i learnt that you could customise the clothesline


----------



## Mu~

Didn't learn it today, but wanted to share:
For the cast master achievement, you don't have to catch all fish the same day, and if you mess up, close your game immediately without saving and your progress won't be lost.


----------



## USN Peter

Tonight, I have learned that Vampire Squid glows at night time.


----------



## annex

When you press A on the magic set. ( Not sure what they call it) the hat has confetti shoot out of it.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Not sure if this explicitly fits into this category. But yesterday Isabelle said something upon loading up, about washing hands to keep the cold germs away, etc. Wondering if this is new dialogue since the update, and also if it’s a friendly nudge to the pandemic


----------



## Hsn97

IndiaHawker said:


> Not sure if this explicitly fits into this category. But yesterday Isabelle said something upon loading up, about washing hands to keep the cold germs away, etc. Wondering if this is new dialogue since the update, and also if it’s a friendly nudge to the pandemic


I noticed this as well and thought the same!


----------



## TxAnt

Last night I learned that you can have a couple of shooting stars even if it isn't meteor shower night.


----------



## JKDOS

TxAnt said:


> Last night I learned that you can have a couple of shooting stars even if it isn't meteor shower night.



That would be a light shower


----------



## Mick

IndiaHawker said:


> Not sure if this explicitly fits into this category. But yesterday Isabelle said something upon loading up, about washing hands to keep the cold germs away, etc. Wondering if this is new dialogue since the update, and also if it’s a friendly nudge to the pandemic



Looks like this is dialogue specifically for the last day of January, which is why most of us hadn't seen it before. Isabelle does that for every month! Unfortunately this is not new and as far as I know this has been in the game from the start. ^^





(Edit: Forgot the source! https://googleben.github.io/ACNHDialog/)


----------



## Velo

Today I learned that the Bamboo Doll opens up and a little doll freaking like shoots out of the top of the bamboo and skyrockets into oblivion?? Lmao I thought it was hilarious when I hit A while trying to place it properly. 
I always wondered why an essentially large piece of standing bamboo was called a "doll" and whelp now I know!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Velo It's a reference to the Japanese fairy tale Kaguya-Hime, in which a bamboo cutter finds a beautiful baby girl inside of a glowing stalk of bamboo.


----------



## BunburyBrianna

Jez said:


> View attachment 353531
> Today I was pleasantly surprised that you could do this!
> 
> I was expecting that animation you get when you can't dig in a spot, but turns out you can put waterfalls at the very edge! It looks quite nice even if you can't see it


That reminds me of an infinity pool


----------



## John Wick

Wall items like the floral swag will block you when you try to walk by them if they aren't higher up than you.

They should fix this.
Wall items shouldn't obstruct you in the same way a floor item does..


----------



## piske

You can put stuff on top of the snack and drink machines, I am shooketh.


----------



## John Wick

piske said:


> You can put stuff on top of the snack and drink machines, I am shooketh.


I have ducks on my snack machine.


----------



## Anj2k6

That once a villager house is in place you can actually put down path tiles right in front of it/under their staircase. They just erase them for the plot.


----------



## JKDOS

Oddly enough, you can order items by redeeming Nook Miles with the gate open, but you cannot order anything in Nook Shopping


----------



## BigBadButterfree

So I've known about Nan and Chevre having mirrored houses, and I've seen the explanation for it. However, today I randomly stumbled across the fact that Robin and Twiggy have mirroring houses as well. I must know WHY.


----------



## annex

You can turn on the gas range? I can't believe I've been playing all this time and didn't know this. I seen the burners on in a dream town. I immediately went to my kitchen and turned mine on so it could heat up my water in my coffee pot.


----------



## Mad Aly

Today I learned that a couple of the DIY recipes I wanted were a part of the 'DIY for Beginners' sold at Nook's Cranny the whole time...


----------



## Rosch

I just found out that real paintings (when displayed on an easel) have tags/notes behind it. Fake ones don't.

I also found out that villagers can actually stand up and walk away from KK after sitting. I thought they're glued to those seats unless I restart the game.


----------



## Cpdlp92

If you have a toilet in your house and eat some fruit, you can actually sit on the toilet and it will dispose the fruits. Soo funny hahaha, my character even say she felt so relived.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

You can stack cardboard boxes on top of each other. The fruit patterns look pretty cute. This will be perfect for decorating my fruit orchard!


----------



## JJB

Mad Aly said:


> Today I learned that a couple of the DIY recipes I wanted were a part of the 'DIY for Beginners' sold at Nook's Cranny the whole time...


Same. I thought it was a beginner tool set and that I already had it. Accidentally purchased it and was surprised.


----------



## JKDOS

Today I learned villagers can stay sick for multiple days in a row if you don't give them medicine. I always thought they recovered the next day.


----------



## ```

I've found out that when you interact with the bamboo noodle slide, there are noodles that will go down the slide. I saw noodles moving down the slide when I interacted with the bamboo noodle slide that I used for my little bamboo area. The small details in this game is amazing.


----------



## -Lumi-

I learned that I can customize my leaf campfire so there’s marshmallows around it! It’s so cute and 100x cozier now. 



Spoiler: Campfire!


----------



## JKDOS

-Lumi- said:


> I learned that I can customize my leaf campfire so there’s marshmallows around it! It’s so cute and 100x cozier now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Campfire!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354974View attachment 354973



Well then, today I finally learned how to get that item.


----------



## -Lumi-

JKDOS said:


> Well then, today I finally learned how to get that item.



Oh yay! I’m really glad I was able to help. I never would’ve thought to customize a bonfire but I saw it online!


----------



## annex

annex said:


> When you press A on the magic set. ( Not sure what they call it) the hat has confetti shoot out of it.


I must not be very observant, because today I learned that not only does confetti shoot out of the hat, but cute bunny ears pop up too.


----------



## maria110

Today I learned that Jolly Redd won't let you buy another piece of art on the same day from a different island's "anchorage".  You can't trick a trickster, I guess. :-(


----------



## Shawna

Snowballs can literally spawn and pop up right before your very eyes. ppp


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Today, I just found out that the color of your passport is based of what zodiac sign you have. Kinda cool actually.


----------



## Shawna

And a learned a few hours ago that:
1. If you make a perfect snowboy, they will give a big snowflake everyday until he melts.  I originally thought they could only give it to you right after being built
2. You can get furniture trees on mystery island tours.

Maaaan, I am still a noooooooooooob. >___<


----------



## JKDOS

Shawna said:


> Snowballs can literally spawn and pop up right before your very eyes. ppp



It's a bug that is surprising not fixed yet.


----------



## Mick

Two things:
- If you have a villager birthday and visit the same villager on someone else's island, their birthday will still count towards your achievements
- When decorating indoors on a wall, you can just drag the item off to the side to switch the wall you're looking at. Here I was, trying to move the right stick while holding A. Not proud of that one.


----------



## tajikey

Today I learned that the Pocket modern camper can be customized. I only found out because I had the item in my pocket whilst attempting to customize a wooden stool, and the leaf for the camper was selectable. 

I'm sure it's old news, but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Today I learned how to get the bedhead hairstyle. It's been driving me crazy for months!


Spoiler



You need to not play for a month. Or TT.


----------



## piske

bruh I was today year’s old when I found out you can just shake the same tree over and over for branches/acorns. I’ve spent so much time running around shaking all the trees...


----------



## annex

Today I learned that a window will reflect light from a lamp. I visited a dream town and noticed they had a lamp by the window. The lights reflection was on it. So much detail. I love it.


----------



## Rosch

Since it's the Lunar New Year I thought I'd dress up for the occasion. That's how I found out that any kimono-style outfits such as the ancient belted robe, baji jeogori, etc... have their sleeves pulled up when you wear a bag.


----------



## JemAC

piske said:


> bruh I was today year’s old when I found out you can just shake the same tree over and over for branches/acorns. I’ve spent so much time running around shaking all the trees...



It took me a really long time to realise this too, when I was collecting acorns I went round shaking every tree on the island once and was always really annoyed that I could only ever collect a few each day. While shaking for the winter ornaments though I started shaking each tree multiple times and ended up with loads of ornaments - realised then that I'd missed a trick with the acorns.


----------



## bestfriendsally

today *well, not really today, but* , i learned that...   MY PRIVATE BEACH LOOKS AWKWARD!!      *i'm sorry for sounding like i'm shouting... i didn't mean to   it's just so frustrating.. that i'm thinking about restarting, just cause of that one thing... it's too small*




edit at 5:01 pm:  okay... i figured out how to get down to the private island... i used my ladder... also, it doesn't look that small, after all :3


----------



## piske

JemAC said:


> It took me a really long time to realise this too, when I was collecting acorns I went round shaking every tree on the island once and was always really annoyed that I could only ever collect a few each day. While shaking for the winter ornaments though I started shaking each tree multiple times and ended up with loads of ornaments - realised then that I'd missed a trick with the acorns.


Same! I would get so lazy having to run around the whole island every day. I’ve had the game since launch and here we are a year later!


----------



## Flicky

I learned that TTing to October 2021 will NOT set off the Halloween event, nor will Isabelle place on her Halloween hat. I had to run back to 2020 just to get the event to start.


----------



## deana

I learned that the red envelopes are stackable! Since you have to buy them one at a time I had no clue but somehow accidentally stacked some and now my inventory space is saved


----------



## SkyA

Today I learned a couple (maybe obvious) things about museum: first, villagers can wander inside, if they are nowhere on island. Second, you can endlessly scare Blathers with insects, having them in inventory and asking him to tell about it. Amazing!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

If you hit A on a throwback rocket, you can change your clothes!!    Who knew?


----------



## Pyoopi

My friend discovered you can use a reaction on Wisp, it'll spook him.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361227385920655363


----------



## Sharksheep

Pyoopi said:


> My friend discovered you can use a reaction on Wisp, it'll spook him.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361227385920655363



This is probably the cutest easter egg ever. I actually forgot Wisp existed until I saw that


Today I learned that willagers will comment that it's been a year since they last saw you if you stop playing for a year or time travel a year. I found this out on accident when I was trying to go back to New Year's Eve for the countdown


----------



## JKDOS

Learned some things about dreams

1. You can use Rescue Service in dreams
2. Time seems to pass in dreams. I always thought time was frozen.
3. You can hear the hourly chime.


----------



## Imbri

Today it finally dawned on me that the glowing display in the bottom right of the dinosaur room in the museum is supposed to be of the meteor striking the Earth.

All this time, I thought it was some weird plant.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Last Saturday I had a Festivale stage right in front of my resident services and during my KK concert after everything goes black, I could still see the lights shining from the ground. Now I want to put lights all around my resident services and see where they shine through, cuz it looked cool!


----------



## Feraligator

TIL the suspension bridge sways a bit when you walk over it


----------



## arikins

when it rains over dirt paths it has a mud animation when you run over it


----------



## VanitasFan26

I played this game for almost a year and I just learned if you put a Wardrobe next to Able sisters you can change your clothes using it so you won't have to worry about going all the way back to your home just to get them out of storage.


----------



## JKDOS

SoraFan23 said:


> I played this game for almost a year and I just learned if you put a Wardrobe next to Able sisters you can change your clothes using it so you won't have to worry about going all the way back to your home just to get them out of storage.



You can actually put it anywhere on the island, unless you meant trying on the clothes you just bought.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> You can actually put it anywhere on the island, unless you meant trying on the clothes you just bought.


I am not someone who likes putting furniture outside. Yeah shocker I know from day one you can put furniture outside but I am someone who likes to put it inside. Thats just me. So It blows my mind how a wardrobe placed outside is alot more useful than being inside. If that makes any sense. Yes thats what I'm trying to say about when you buy clothes from the able sisters it goes into storage at your home but if you have wardrobe outside then you can easily change into those clothes easily.


----------



## Halloqueen

Rosch said:


> Since it's the Lunar New Year I thought I'd dress up for the occasion. That's how I found out that any kimono-style outfits such as the ancient belted robe, baji jeogori, etc... have their sleeves pulled up when you wear a bag.


I'd noticed Baji Jeogori sleeves being pulled up in the past but somehow only just now connected the dots, as I was playing a bit today for the first time in a while. One of my characters was wearing a Baji Jeogori and when I selected the Ladder from the tool wheel I noticed that the sleeves rolled up. I guess in the past I just never thought about it.  It's a nice touch.


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday, i leant that you can put the lunar new year decoration in your house, as well as on your door :3


----------



## GnarlyGarden

SoraFan23 said:


> I am not someone who likes putting furniture outside. Yeah shocker I know from day one you can put furniture outside but I am someone who likes to put it inside. Thats just me. So It blows my mind how a wardrobe placed outside is alot more useful than being inside. If that makes any sense. Yes thats what I'm trying to say about when you buy clothes from the able sisters it goes into storage at your home but if you have wardrobe outside then you can easily change into those clothes easily.


There are other items you can change in if you done want a wardrobe outside.  The picnic coolers, artisanal bug cage (from bug tourney), and throwback rockets all work to change clothes.


----------



## Nodokana

Today I learned you can lose your balloon if your character trips while holding it when running. This is without wearing the King Tut mask.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Nodokana said:


> Today I learned you can lose your balloon if your character trips while holding it when running. This is without wearing the King Tut mask.


I think that's only in New Leaf. Either that, or I just learned that tripping is in New Horizons. I haven't seen it happen once this whole time. ^o^;>


----------



## Nodokana

kiwikenobi said:


> I think that's only in New Leaf. Either that, or I just learned that tripping is in New Horizons. I haven't seen it happen once this whole time. ^o^;>


No it happened to my character today and I was shocked that the tripping feature happened just running around with a balloon equipped.


----------



## piske

I never knew realized/knew you could vault into a hole and fall into it like a pitfall  I posted a video of it in the video/photo thread cuz I was so surprised/laughing at it.


----------



## RollingAntony

kiwikenobi said:


> I think that's only in New Leaf. Either that, or I just learned that tripping is in New Horizons. I haven't seen it happen once this whole time. ^o^;>


Tripping only occurs if you're holding a balloon or a sparkling cider and/or if you're wearing the King Tut's mask.

The balloon flies away, the cider breaks and the mask leaves a mark on the sand.


----------



## annex

I was going through my catalog and realized that the stocking Jingle gives you is different than the ones you buy from Nooks. That explains why my alt character Honey didn't get anything from Jingle because she had the Nooks stocking hung up.


----------



## kiwikenobi

RollingAntony said:


> Tripping only occurs if you're holding a balloon or a sparkling cider and/or if you're wearing the King Tut's mask.


Yikes! Glad I found out before I tripped and lost my cider glass that I like to carry around. I would have been very sad to learn that the hard way!


----------



## JKDOS

kiwikenobi said:


> Yikes! Glad I found out before I tripped and lost my cider glass that I like to carry around. I would have been very sad to learn that the hard way!



I was running around for a couple days with it. I'm so glad I was lucky enough not to break mine


----------



## tupacula

annex said:


> I customized a corkboard with a custom pattern, and tried to drop it, so one of my alt characters could pick it up later, and put in their house. Nope. I had to customize it back to its original look, then have the alt character pick it up and customize it again with the custom pattern. What a waste of customization kits.



Seriously?! I was under the impression that every account that shares an island has to share the custom design slots. If that’s correct, what happened to you is so weird.


----------



## Burumun

tupacula said:


> Seriously?! I was under the impression that every account that shares an island has to share the custom design slots. If that’s correct, what happened to you is so weird.


The problem is probably that it can't be dropped, otherwise you could pass them on to people who aren't from your island. It's a lot easier to just make them undroppable rather than having to figure out whether or not the other person can pick it up, and it works even if they had decided to give every person their own design slots.


----------



## Scooty

I learned that if the hour changes while you're in nooks cranny, the clock in the store will chime!


----------



## John Wick

tupacula said:


> Seriously?! I was under the impression that every account that shares an island has to share the custom design slots. If that’s correct, what happened to you is so weird.


You are right.

I didn't know they were shared, and when my wife created her character, she deleted the designs of mine so we'd have more space.

Then when I load the game all my designs were deleted too.

You don't have to drop a design.
Your alt characters will automatically have what you have/downloaded.

It sucks.


----------



## Flicky

I learned that if I want to move a building just to the left of where it currently stands, I have to move it completely away and then place it where I want to the next day, costing me 100k bells instead of just 50k bells, because it will claim there isn't enough space between the 'buildings'. 

...Even though the kit is for the building you're actually moving, meaning there will absolutely be space in the morning when work is completed.


----------



## xhyloh

i learned recently that pascal will actually try and crack open the scallops you give him!


----------



## annex

The microwave has a bowl of food in it.


----------



## arikins

was TT to move out a villager in spring, i saw alice, skye, and lucky running around in the plaza w sticks. literally what ? this is the most precious thing


----------



## Rosch

I just noticed that we can sit on the ground while holding tools.

Since we always unequip the tools when sitting on furniture, I thought it applied on the sit reaction too.


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt that one of my favourite KK songs, Señor K.K, has been renamed to K.K Mariachi.


----------



## Feraligator

TIL whoever is closer to you in Nook's Cranny is the one who speaks to you. Since Timmy is closer to you when you enter he always speaks. Let your brother talk, Timmy


----------



## Imbri

I think I knew this, but it didn't really register until last night - your slingshot pellet and trail changes color, depending on what color you customize it to.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Imbri said:


> I think I knew this, but it didn't really register until last night - your slingshot pellet and trail changes color, depending on what color you customize it to.


 yeah, i noticed that too, recently actually :3


----------



## bam94-

Jez said:


> TIL whoever is closer to you in Nook's Cranny is the one who speaks to you. Since Timmy is closer to you when you enter he always speaks. Let your brother talk, Timmy


Since I learned this, I always make a point to speak to Tommy instead, because I feel like he never gets a chance to talk.


----------



## Nenya

As I was looking through my DIY's recently, I saw a purple windflower wreath. I didn't even know there were purple windflowers...OH! Now I know why! I just looked them up:

From the Wiki Guide: The first step in making _Purple Windflowers_ is to gather up some White and Red _Windflowers_ to make Blue Hybrid _Windflowers_. Cross pollinate Blue Hybrid _Windflowers_ and Red _Windflowers_ from seeds to create Red Hybrid _Windflowers_. Lastly, cross pollinate two Red Hybrid _Windflowers_ to make _Purple Windflowers_.

Good grief, these sound even more complicated than blue roses. I've gotta try them!


----------



## th8827

I accidentally learned that I can use the path building tool to fill in holes.

For example, I chopped down a tree, and dug up the stump. I can then use the sandy path tool (or any other path tool) to fill the dirt hole in with sand without needing to take an extra step. This makes it so much faster replanting the trees in my town with palm trees.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm not sure when this changed exactly, but Nintendo fixed the jumping your character would do just to interact with things like light switches and intercoms. v1.7 maybe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364714877399408640


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> I'm not sure when this changed exactly, but Nintendo fixed the jumping your character would do just to interact with things like light switches and intercoms. v1.7 maybe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364714877399408640


I've never had to jump for a light switch.

You only jump when the wall item is too high to reach.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> I've never had to jump for a light switch.
> 
> You only jump when the wall item is too high to reach.



Weird. Mine have always been this height as far as I remember.


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> Weird. Mine have always been this height as far as I remember.


You can make them the height you want with the moving feature.

The chick in that video is the same height as where she's put the light switch, so there is no need to jump up to reach it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

JKDOS said:


> I'm not sure when this changed exactly, but Nintendo fixed the jumping your character would do just to interact with things like light switches and intercoms. v1.7 maybe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364714877399408640




i have v1.7.0a   & i haven't a single light switch yet :3


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> You can make them the height you want with the moving feature.
> 
> The chick in that video is the same height as where she's put the light switch, so there is no need to jump up to reach it.



I know. This is my video, and I always have light switches at this level due to practicality. I must be remembering wrong. I always remembered jumping and it was basically a meme because I would mock the fact they needed to jump. I have no way to proving it was changed, so I'll have to take your word for it unless someone has video from before.


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> I know. This is my video, and I always have light switches at this level due to practicality. I must be remembering wrong. I always remembered jumping and it was basically a meme because I would mock the fact they needed to jump. I have no way to proving it was changed, so I'll have to take your word for it unless someone has video from before.


I'm not in the habit of giving misleading information. 

I have air conditioners that are interactive, and I have them higher up, same with surveillance cameras.

Those I jump for.

I keep my light switches at a reachable, realistic level as well.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> You can make them the height you want with the moving feature.
> 
> The chick in that video is the same height as where she's put the light switch, so there is no need to jump up to reach it.



Had a friend send me this from v1.6c. Nintendo did indeed fix it in v1.7







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364727621364428805


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> Had a friend send me this from v1.6c. Nintendo did indeed fix it in v1.7
> 
> View attachment 358018
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364727621364428805


I say again, I have *never* had to jump for anything that wasn't at my level.


----------



## maria110

Today I noticed that you can make a document stack out of scattered papers and scattered papers out of a document stack.  Neither can be made from raw materials.  However you can buy a document stack but not scattered papers so you have to start with the document stack.  Then you can just craft it back and forth from a document stack to scattered papers and back again if you change your mind.  I don't recall seeing any other DIY recipes like this.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just learnt that you can turn the lanturns on the hina ningyo on & off, when the lights are off :3


----------



## John Wick

The spider crab isn't interactive, though his front legs move a little on their own.

Still cyoot.


----------



## annex

The lucky cats meow and jingle when you press A. The golden one is slightly louder than the others.


----------



## Bellstopper789

Today I learned that you can get free items and Mario Items early off of a treasure island.


----------



## RollingAntony

Today I learned that the Toy Day sleigh makes a sound when you sit on it. I had only placed it outside, and the sound isn't exactly loud so I only noticed when sitting on it on a quiet room on a house.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've recently learnt that the sea creatures that you've already donated & catch again sell for alot if you sell them in bulk, if you catch alot of them :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

bestfriendsally said:


> i've recently learnt that the sea creatures that you've already donated & catch again sell for alot if you sell them in bulk, if you catch alot of them :3


Do you mean, they sell for more than they did before you donated them? Or that they sell for more in bulk than individually?


----------



## bestfriendsally

kiwikenobi said:


> Do you mean, they sell for more than they did before you donated them? Or that they sell for more in bulk than individually?



i mean, if you sell alot of one species with alot of other species together... *sorry if that's not clear   * i guess in bulk...


----------



## Stella-Io

I found this out by not donating a painting ever to my museum.

So the first time Redd comes to your island, he wanders around, you're not allowed to board his boat & he'll sell you a genuine painting. Well I bought it but never donated it, I kept it in my house cause I really like the Glowing Painting.

Second time he comes to visit the island, I still am not allowed to board his boat. So I find him wandering around and talk to him. He's now selling another painting, I forget which one, but for 49,800 bells. He won't hager down the price and I can't get on his boat.

So I donate another painting I had in my storage (I didn't buy it from him I got it from my other island and gave it to this island) and Blathers says his thing blah blah blah. Now I can finally board the boat.

Only to see everythin he has is fake. Atleast I got a serving cart colour variant I wanted


----------



## Ingrid

Do u have bunk beds willing to buy if u do.


----------



## kiwikenobi

bestfriendsally said:


> i mean, if you sell alot of one species with alot of other species together... *sorry if that's not clear  * i guess in bulk...


Oh, you mean, selling diving creatures earns you more money than you thought it would? Not that the price changes if you donate or sell more than one at once?


----------



## bestfriendsally

kiwikenobi said:


> Oh, you mean, selling diving creatures earns you more money than you thought it would? Not that the price changes if you donate or sell more than one at once?



okay... next time i catch alot of sea creatures, i'll take a screenshot & show you what i'm talking about


----------



## Chris

It's only taken me eleven months but I just learned that if you hold down 'A' while holding a net and moving your character creeps up on it's prey.


----------



## bestfriendsally

kiwikenobi said:


> Oh, you mean, selling diving creatures earns you more money than you thought it would? Not that the price changes if you donate or sell more than one at once?



okay, so... a sea slug normally sells for 480 bells, so 4 of them 1,920 bells,   a oyster sells for 880 bells, so 3 of them sells for 2,640 bells, 

seaweed sells for 480 bells, so 6 clumps of them sells for 2,880 bells,   a sea anemone sells for 400 bells, so 3 of them sells for 1,200 bells,

a mantis shrimp sells for 2,000 bells, so 2 of them sells for double that... & a sweet shrimp sells for 1,120 bells, so 2 of them sells for 2,240 bells,

a sea cucumber sells for 400 bells, a sea star sells for 400 bells, so 2 of them sells for 800 bells, a acorn barnacle sells for 480 bells & a whelk sells for 800 bells




so all together, that's 21,700 bells

this is how many  'i ' caught, though :3   it's probably differs on how many you find...


----------



## Valeris

bestfriendsally said:


> okay, so... a sea slug normally sells for 480 bells, so 4 of them 1,920 bells,   a oyster sells for 880 bells, so 3 of them sells for 2,640 bells,
> 
> seaweed sells for 480 bells, so 6 clumps of them sells for 2,880 bells,   a sea anemone sells for 400 bells, so 3 of them sells for 1,200 bells,
> 
> a mantis shrimp sells for 2,000 bells, so 2 of them sells for double that... & a sweet shrimp sells for 1,120 bells, so 2 of them sells for 2,240 bells,
> 
> a sea cucumber sells for 400 bells, a sea star sells for 400 bells, so 2 of them sells for 800 bells, a acorn barnacle sells for 480 bells & a whelk sells for 800 bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so all together, that's 21,700 bells
> 
> this is how many  'i ' caught, though :3   it's probably differs on how many you find...


Diving is a goldmine and it's how I built up my bells early on. It's a little tedious in that you have to chase the more expensive crabs/fish to the corners of the net but it pays for itself. That and if you find pearls those are just bonuses as well. I'd say early game purchasing a wetsuit and diving is invaluable; at least until you have enough bells to start investing in the Stalk Market. Also let's not forget, the wetsuit doesn't break like the other tools.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just now realized that if you have "best friend" villagers on your island they will send you sometimes a fake or real painting or statue. This just happened to me when Raymond send me a statue but it turned out to be fake so I had to throw it in the trash. However Audie about a few weeks later sent me a real Gallant Statue and I was like surprised that was even a thing. I guess having best friend villagers is beneficial.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Valeris said:


> Diving is a goldmine and it's how I built up my bells early on. It's a little tedious in that you have to chase the more expensive crabs/fish to the corners of the net but it pays for itself. That and if you find pearls those are just bonuses as well. I'd say early game purchasing a wetsuit and diving is invaluable; at least until you have enough bells to start investing in the Stalk Market. Also let's not forget, the wetsuit doesn't break like the other tools.



i know   it's great :3 it's good for paying off bridges, inclines & debts too :3


----------



## Mick

The new mario pipes can be used to warp from outside to inside and back, which is interesting. You'd be able to, like, cover a room entrance with a large item like a bookshelf and make a 'secret' room that you can only enter by finding the pipe outside.

You can even warp from one player house to another.

I wonder if you can gift these to villagers and warp to their place too...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mick said:


> The new mario pipes can be used to warp from outside to inside and back, which is interesting. You'd be able to, like, cover a room entrance with a large item like a bookshelf and make a 'secret' room that you can only enter by finding the pipe outside.
> 
> You can even warp from one player house to another.
> 
> I wonder if you can gift these to villagers and warp to their place too...


I tried it and it doesn't work. Yeah the villagers can put the pipe in their home when you give it to them but unfortunately you can't use your own pipe to pop out from the pipe you gave them.


----------



## Mick

SoraFan23 said:


> I tried it and it doesn't work. Yeah the villagers can put the pipe in their home when you give it to them but unfortunately you can't use your own pipe to pop out from the pipe you gave them.



Interesting! Probably better though. Trying to get rid of the pipe in their house could take a while.


----------



## kiwikenobi

bestfriendsally said:


> -snip-


Ah, so what you were saying was that diving is more lucrative than you thought. I thought you were saying that something different happened when you sold more than one compared to selling one at a time, or that something different happened when you sold some after donating them. Just making sure I understand. There are all sorts of little hidden features of this game.


----------



## bestfriendsally

kiwikenobi said:


> Ah, so what you were saying was that diving is more lucrative than you thought.



yeah, that's right *i had to look up the lucrative to know what it meant   *


----------



## LeenaM

Today I leaned you can erase messages on the resident's services board... 
I just never click on them to read them fully and I usually keep away from the board so I didn't know that was an option. I never have visitors writing on there so it's all in game announcements...
Now I can finally erase all the messages that appeared because of time travel! You can still tell I tted around but now there aren't 5/7 messages all saying the same thing


----------



## Valeris

Today I learned that I won't have to go the route of custom designs to recreate a look I've been wanting. I'm psyched right now and it's just a matter of waiting a few days. It's almost like the developers were a fan of the same games I was given how close the clothes I want are to them. Still have to get the logbook furniture for my Adventurer's Guild though so I can sign it with a flourish.


----------



## ```

I learned that when you sit upon the baby chair, the chair makes a funny squeaking noise  I went to my storage and I was searching for items to place outdoors on my island and then I placed a baby chair in my room and I sat on it and I was surprised to hear a silly noise coming from the baby chair.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today I learned that the Nooks Shopping thing is selling these absolutely adorable little lanterns. Blossom Lanterns they’re called and I want so many  this darn 5 item a day limit drives me nuts lol. But the lanterns are so cute!! I’m going to order 10 

Also the Mario items are available today! They’re so cute too I can’t wait to have a little Princess Peach outfit!


----------



## bestfriendsally

-Lumi- said:


> Today I learned that the Nooks Shopping thing is selling these absolutely adorable little lanterns. Blossom Lanterns they’re called and I want so many  this darn 5 item a day limit drives me nuts lol. But the lanterns are so cute!! I’m going to order 10
> 
> Also the Mario items are available today! They’re so cute too I can’t wait to have a little Princess Peach outfit!



yeah, the blossom lanterns are cute, aren't they?  i have 2 outside  my house & 2 more at my entrance :3  & i bought the cute cloud rug mario item.. well, i wanted the yoshi egg rug but i ran out of limit... so i'm buying the yoshi egg rug tomorrow :3


----------



## Insulaire

Using the pipes doesn’t reset/cancel a balloon like going into a building does!


----------



## Kittywulfe

Insulaire said:


> Using the pipes doesn’t reset/cancel a balloon like going into a building does!



Good to know!!


----------



## Rika092

So i just noticed that the custom made path has a slight different sound than the grass when you run over them, the sounds are not quite as pronounced as the in game paths but I always thought they just make the same sound as grass so this was a pleasant surprise!

Also I learnt that in order for overlay patterns to work you need at least 1 transparent pixel in the custom pattern design....this makes so much sense and why i only discover this after playing for 6 months+....lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today I learned that even if villagers run up to you shouting your name, a villager can still ask to leave. Yesterday, I booted up the game to pick up something from someone else’s island - on my way, Audie pinged me to show me a new reaction (God, how many are there!? I’ve been playing since release!) and then I left. When I came back, Static had the thought bubble for moving. I seem to remember watching a YouTube video that said villagers couldn’t move out that day if somebody had pinged you.


----------



## bam94-

Today I learned that your villagers will comment on your clothes being homemade if you wear Mom's sweater or Mom's Knapsack. They'll make a bunch of references to them being "made with love", etc.


----------



## Rajescrossing

I’m not a time traveller person but I wanted to travel to finished my bridge, it wasn’t today but last week. 
I had bought turnips on that week. And move back to current day , I was surprised  all my turnips was rotten . I didn’t know that that before.


----------



## annex

The tiny light on Resetti's helmet lights up when you press A. I've had him in my garden all this time and just realized this today. Is it weird that this makes me so happy?. Lol. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## piske

That you can use the custom path slot for whatever pattern you'd like, because you choose it each time. I thought you would have to choose one and then only use that one unless you switched it out. I'm still not going to lay paths that way because it seems even more tedious lol but wow, can't believe I didn't know that


----------



## SandiBeaches

Today (yesterday) I learned that the clothes and other wearable items are ordered alphabetically 
I just thought they were ordered randomly which annoyed me, I never pay much attention to the name. With the exception of 2 days I have played everyday since launch


----------



## Aardbei

SandiBeaches said:


> Today (yesterday) I learned that the clothes and other wearable items are ordered alphabetically
> I just thought they were ordered randomly which annoyed me, I never pay much attention to the name. With the exception of 2 days I have played everyday since launch




Do you know you can change the way they are ordered by pressing Y ? 

I can be ordered alphabetically and also by type


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Today I learned if you stand by the fish tank right at the aquarium entrance the guppies bop their noses up against the glass as if waiting for you to feed them


----------



## BigBadButterfree

I'm not positive if this is a thing or not, but I played this morning at about 7:30, so half my neighbors were still asleep. I had mail, a bunch of stuff I ordered yesterday and a present from Billy. 

Got home from work after 5, logged on, and had mail. I was confused cuz I already got my mail. It was from Grizzly, who was asleep when I played this morning. Does that mean that villagers send mail after they wake up for the day? Or did something weird just happen


----------



## bestfriendsally

today,  i learnt that when you touch the mario glowing stars, it spins and makes music


----------



## JKDOS

Accidentally discovered this tonight. There's a chance your character can exit a pipe and land on a cliff. Not sure if that's intended by Nintendo or not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367684535501033474


Also, I had an idea to try jumping into a pipe from a cliff, and it actually worked.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367686984936792070


----------



## deana

JKDOS said:


> Accidentally discovered this tonight. There's a chance your character can exit a pipe and land on a cliff. Not sure if that's intended by Nintendo or not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367684535501033474
> 
> 
> Also, I had an idea to try jumping into a pipe from a cliff, and it actually worked.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367686984936792070



If I had to guess, it's probably unintended but it looks so fun!
Note to self to try this soon in case it gets patched lol


----------



## Felix Felicis

-Lumi- said:


> Today I learned that the Nooks Shopping thing is selling these absolutely adorable little lanterns. Blossom Lanterns they’re called and I want so many  this darn 5 item a day limit drives me nuts lol. But the lanterns are so cute!! I’m going to order 10
> 
> Also the Mario items are available today! They’re so cute too I can’t wait to have a little Princess Peach outfit!


I think I bought more than 30 of these lanterns haha even if I had to time travel bc we just had a few days to get them (and another nice item was available as well so if you only want the lanterns it is annoying) 



JKDOS said:


> Accidentally discovered this tonight. There's a chance your character can exit a pipe and land on a cliff. Not sure if that's intended by Nintendo or not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367684535501033474
> 
> 
> Also, I had an idea to try jumping into a pipe from a cliff, and it actually worked.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367686984936792070


This is so niiiice ! Thanks for sharing this!


Rajescrossing said:


> I’m not a time traveller person but I wanted to travel to finished my bridge, it wasn’t today but last week.
> I had bought turnips on that week. And move back to current day , I was surprised  all my turnips was rotten . I didn’t know that that before.


With turpips, you only can TT in the future, but never in the past, even if it was after you bought them, even five minutes... they will be rotten if you do...


----------



## Burumun

JKDOS said:


> Accidentally discovered this tonight. There's a chance your character can exit a pipe and land on a cliff. Not sure if that's intended by Nintendo or not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367684535501033474
> 
> 
> Also, I had an idea to try jumping into a pipe from a cliff, and it actually worked.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367686984936792070


I'm pretty sure it's intentional. Mayor Mori uploaded a video shortly after they were released, since people weren't sure if you could maybe use them to get to the fourth layer without glitching (you can't), and once he realized that was a thing, he tried it to get up there, as well, by putting a warp pipe on the cliff right below it so his character would jump out of the pipe onto the fourth level, but if you try that, you end up turning, so it doesn't work. Someone in the comments also tried it with a better setup than his, with no free space on the third layer next to the pipe, but that doesn't work, either, the pipe just counts as a blocked pipe and you can't exit through it. 

There are also people hiding them in the ground by surrounding them completely with cliffs, which looks pretty nice.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Today I learned you can meet player characters inside their houses while dreaming! Not a huge deal, I know, but this is the first time I've seen this. I've only ever seen them wandering around outside before, never indoors! It was cute, felt more realistic


----------



## JJB

BigBadButterfree said:


> I'm not positive if this is a thing or not, but I played this morning at about 7:30, so half my neighbors were still asleep. I had mail, a bunch of stuff I ordered yesterday and a present from Billy.
> 
> Got home from work after 5, logged on, and had mail. I was confused cuz I already got my mail. It was from Grizzly, who was asleep when I played this morning. Does that mean that villagers send mail after they wake up for the day? Or did something weird just happen


I had that happen yesterday, I thought I was loosing my mind!


----------



## azurill

BigBadButterfree said:


> I'm not positive if this is a thing or not, but I played this morning at about 7:30, so half my neighbors were still asleep. I had mail, a bunch of stuff I ordered yesterday and a present from Billy.
> 
> Got home from work after 5, logged on, and had mail. I was confused cuz I already got my mail. It was from Grizzly, who was asleep when I played this morning. Does that mean that villagers send mail after they wake up for the day? Or did something weird just happen


The items I order from the shopping app are always in my mailbox when I get on around 7:30. The letters I get from villagers always show up after 9.


----------



## bam94-

Today I had Mira make a reference to coffee, asking me whether I have cream or sugar just like Brewster used to. It’s a far stretch, and someone else has probably posted this dialogue before, but still.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Plainbluetees said:


> Today I learned that even if villagers run up to you shouting your name, a villager can still ask to leave. Yesterday, I booted up the game to pick up something from someone else’s island - on my way, Audie pinged me to show me a new reaction (God, how many are there!? I’ve been playing since release!) and then I left. When I came back, Static had the thought bubble for moving. I seem to remember watching a YouTube video that said villagers couldn’t move out that day if somebody had pinged you.



(there are 44 reactions you learn from villagers but each personality has certain ones they teach you, including one you only learn when you reach best friend status with them)

only one villager will ask/ ping to move per day and if you reset/ ignore them it will move to a new villager the next day. But they can all ping you many times per day about everything else. One day I think I played three treasure hunts in like an hour. And of course they will request deliveries, items trades, to buy or sell things (I know some people don’t like this, but I love it)

random not completely related aside, villagers can also give your their photo as a reward for the pinged task or treasure hunt. I got Genji’s first and third and Bangle’s third pictures this way! (I gift my villagers a lot and they are my original jock and peppy)

it is such a pleasant surprise when that happens!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Catching garbage does not count for the angling for perfection achievement


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I learned it yesterday, but I found out that Villagers never move out on their own and can only when told to. Even if somebody traveled years, they never move!

Despite playing every now and then since the game came out, I never knew that! I feel waaaaay less stressed about missing a week of playing now, I really hated that feature of villagers moving on their own a lot. I’m really happy too, cause my older sister loves all her villagers but hasn’t logged on in a few months and wants to play again. Glad she doesn’t have to be sad about any of them leaving!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i learnt that you can put uchiwa fan on the wall


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

I learned that if you sit in the Baby Chair it makes a variety of silly squeeking noises!


----------



## imiya

It costs 10k bells to *destroy* a bridge?


----------



## Jam86

i learned that sometimes villagers will have the same catchphrase, i never knew this

like zucker and bertha both have the catchphrase "bloop"
then candi and violet share the catchphrase "sweetie"


----------



## Nooblord

Something comes out of the bamboo noodle slide when you interact with it. Almost a year with the game and I just found out today.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nooblord They're nagashi-somen, noodles traditionally eaten out of running water in summer in Japan.


----------



## bestfriendsally

imiya said:


> It costs 10k bells to *destroy* a bridge?


really?


----------



## Bekaa

I can’t believe that, after a year of playing this game, I just now caught onto this. I just learned that you can change the direction signs to indicate museum, shopping, home, etc.!


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Today I learned the villager posters have the same image as the framed photos.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that Octavian has *a lot more than the usual thing to say *if you give him an umbrella octopus.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Last night I discovered that campers can ask to move out your most recently arrived villager.  I now the most recent will never volunteer to leave, so this surprised me.


----------



## bestfriendsally

who knew  just 2 mermaid beds sold for 89,600 bells  

i made 4 of them .. the first 2 let me pay of the rest of my new suspension bridge...

& the other 2 let me pay off the rest of my house loan, it left me with 23,930 bells ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

That villagers give you framed photos. I didn't know they did that, I thought you only had posters 

But Marshal gave me a photo of himself, and I didn't know they did that. Or why


----------



## bestfriendsally

i learnt how to curve sides of the sand .. although, i'm not sure how i did it


----------



## Faux

bestfriendsally said:


> i learnt how to curve sides of the sand .. although, i'm not sure how i did it



If you have the sand tool equipped, and at least three connecting squares of sand, you can round out the outermost corner!
If you make a 6 by 6 square and round each of the edges of the square, you can make a large circle!  A 4 by 4 square rounded out makes a smaller one.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I've known this for a while but just recently came across it again while terraforming. Rocks can appear on light dirt, dark dirt, and sand paths.
Putting it here in case anybody didn't know ^-^






As for things I didn't know... Shamrock soda isn't a drink you can only cheer with it.


----------



## ivorystar

I learned you can plant on hard surfaces!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

ivorystar said:


> I learned you can plant on hard surfaces!



Yoo! I absolutely love this! I'm doing major terraforming rn and im gonna plant pumpkins on stone! An edible path that you can snack on at any time ^-^


----------



## ivorystar

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Yoo! I absolutely love this! I'm doing major terraforming rn and im gonna plant pumpkins on stone! An edible path that you can snack on at any time ^-^


ooh that's brilliant! I didn't think about that  I might copy hehe


----------



## Sgt.Groove

ivorystar said:


> ooh that's brilliant! I didn't think about that  I might copy hehe







Stone has a special texture when being dug into. Without you posting that I would have never saw this, tysm!


----------



## bestfriendsally

Faux said:


> If you have the sand tool equipped, and at least three connecting squares of sand, you can round out the outermost corner!
> If you make a 6 by 6 square and round each of the edges of the square, you can make a large circle!  A 4 by 4 square rounded out makes a smaller one.



this is what i ended up doing :3


----------



## HappyTails

Pressing the A button twice while crafting speeds up the animation. Actually I learned this a while ago from a YouTube video but didn't get around to sharing it on here until now.


----------



## coldpotato

Today I learned that if you don't have a net in your inventory when talking to Wisp about finding his missing pieces, he will notice you don't have one and give you advice on how to make one. I thought this was a cute detail that could be helpful for very new players that haven't gotten used to crafting yet.


----------



## maria110

Today I learned that the developers did change the flaw in the jocks' dialogue from "Like that shirt" (which made no sense if you were wearing a dress) to "Like those threads" which sounds kind of like hippie talk but is still an improvement.  There also seems to be more dialogue depth.


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar

ivorystar said:


> I learned you can plant on hard surfaces!


This is unreal.
I can't wait to try it. 

It didn't work for me. 
I don't think I covered enough ground with the stone path.


----------



## maria110

I just now learned that when you are trying to catch a tarantula on the beach and it's in the shallow water and you miss it, it doesn't jump and bite you but instead dives into the water. Weird!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just learned that after putting the wardrobe outside and changed clothes I somehow got a Nook Mile task to change clothes. I played this game for a year and I never knew about this. I am someone who is not a fan of fashion and I don't really care about changing clothes but I did it for once and it was a new thing that I didn't know that changing clothes would sometimes have a nook mile task.


----------



## xhyloh

i JUST learned last night that you can customize the tools you buy from nooks cranny, as well as the frames of the photos your villagers give you. i felt so ridiculous for not knowing, since you can customize the diy tools, but still XD


----------



## VanitasFan26

rosierotten said:


> i JUST learned last night that you can customize the tools you buy from nooks cranny, as well as the frames of the photos your villagers give you. i felt so ridiculous for not knowing, since you can customize the diy tools, but still XD


I learned about that too and it makes the gold tools feel more pointless since when you customize them it restarts their durability.


----------



## Faux

Sofia Al-Azwar said:


> This is unreal.
> I can't wait to try it.
> 
> It didn't work for me.
> I don't think I covered enough ground with the stone path.



It got patched in the Sanrio update.


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar

Faux said:


> It got patched in the Sanrio update.


Oh, I thought it was a new glitch from the update. 

Speaking of glitches, or just crazy timing.
I just knocked on Vivian's door and she wasn't inside.

Nowhere to be found.
I go outside and she's there.

I must have walked in at the exact time she walked out.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Today I found out that if you stand in this one specific spot in the art gallery, you get a wide angle view of your statues! I knew there were a few of these spots dotted around the museum, but I never noticed this one, and I think it's particularly impressive! Or, I mean, it would be, if I had a more substantial statue collection.


----------



## Alaina

I just learned that flowers grow back after picking them. It took me a year! I always thought you had to have extra flowers to craft the items because I thought you had to dig them up after.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I also learned that if you have roaches in your home you can use the home decoration tool to move furniture to kill the roaches when they are stopped. I mean.....that just blew my mind!


----------



## annex

Darius-The-Fox said:


> View attachment 361466
> 
> Stone has a special texture when being dug into. Without you posting that I would have never saw this, tysm!


I'm blown away. I've been playing for a year. I didn't know you could dig on the stone paths.


----------



## VanitasFan26

annex said:


> I'm blown away. I've been playing for a year. I didn't know you could dig on the stone paths.


I'm sorry to say that its been patched after 1.9.0 apparently it was a bug that allowed you to do that.


----------



## annex

I've been trying to get my smile isle badge. My villagers rarely ask for favors. I learned that if I speak to the villagers three times in a row, one of them will ask you to do something for them. It's kind of tedious talking to each one three times, but it almost always works. Sometimes I luck out and the first or second villager will give me a task. Lately, it's been the last one I speak too.


----------



## th8827

I learned that you can enter/exit a Warp Pipe from one level up. This means that you can hide a pipe inconspicuously in a hole and not have it stand out or ruin your aesthetics.

I also learned that if you use a fruit-boosted shovel strike to destroy a money rock before hitting it, it drops the 8000 Bell Bag.


----------



## Burumun

annex said:


> I've been trying to get my smile isle badge. My villagers rarely ask for favors. I learned that if I speak to the villagers three times in a row, one of them will ask you to do something for them. It's kind of tedious talking to each one three times, but it almost always works. Sometimes I luck out and the first or second villager will give me a task. Lately, it's been the last one I speak too.


There was a post on Reddit a few months ago on how to grind Smile Isle. Basically, you get two requests, each with an individual 1h cooldown, and it might take talking to a villager five times to get their request. I can't be sure how much, if anything, has changed since then, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Splinter

Skelleton models raise their arms when you ineract with them.


----------



## Insulaire

I had a villager ping me and ask to find their lost item, rather than me discovering it and having to track them down. Never had that happen before!


----------



## Nefarious

I *just now* found out that the Switch has a zoom in feature in settings. This makes drawing on the bulletin board sooo much easier! It only took finding an obscure post on reddit mentioning it, what the heck.


----------



## Insulaire

Another potentially new feature: I had a villager try to buy something from me and I said no. Instead of saying some variation of "Okay, no problem," they tried again and kind of laid on the guilt ("I guess I'll have to go try to find one for myself, but it's sooo hard") with a new bubble asking me if I'd reconsider or if I was firm. I say no every time to buy requests for a year and I've never seen this second branch of imploring after being told no


----------



## watercolorwish

The dirt/grass/sand floors will smudge if you run and stop abruptly, as if it were dirt or sand from outside. I did it in Curt’s house on accident and was surprised for some reason!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

if you invite an amiibo villager you have to make three items for them three days in a row instead of just being able to ask them to move in.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021



NefariousKing said:


> I *just now* found out that the Switch has a zoom in feature in settings. This makes drawing on the bulletin board sooo much easier! It only took finding an obscure post on reddit mentioning it, what the heck.


HOW!? >:V also i love your art i wanna see your board doodles!!


----------



## Nefarious

SmoochsPLH said:


> HOW!? >:V also i love your art i wanna see your board doodles!!



Sorry just seeing this now.  

The option is in *System Settings > System > Zoom ON*
You can now zoom in-game by double clicking the Home button quickly.

Thank you for the compliment! I'm glad you like them. Definitely going to try out board doodling, though I might look into getting a specific type of stylus for better precision before really getting into it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I just learned after not going on Nook Mile Islands for so long that you can actually swim and dive on any island to get sea creatures.


----------



## Valeris

I learned that inviting an Amiibo villager and forcing out another as a result does not reset the timer on a villager asking to move out.


----------



## piske

This might the stupidest thing I’ve posted here lol but I had no idea you could run onto the campsite platform when the tent isn’t up  There’s no real purpose to it but I was surprised when I accidentally ran onto it!


----------



## Kittywulfe

piske said:


> This might the stupidest thing I’ve posted here lol but I had no idea you could run onto the campsite platform when the tent isn’t up  There’s no real purpose to it but I was surprised when I accidentally ran onto it!



I had Saharah one day and she was on the campsite platform. I think she was stuck on there, cause every time I ran by, she was still there...


----------



## moo_nieu

i always noticed that everything got darker when the rain or snow made it wet, but i never realized that holding an umbrella actually keeps your character dry lol


----------



## MrPicard

Moo_Nieu said:


> i always noticed that everything got darker when the rain or snow made it wet, but i never realized that holding an umbrella actually keeps your character dry lol



Wait what?  TIL... lol.


----------



## satine

Today I learned that you cannot customize the rim part of the simple panel... Which I know is something silly but it's frustrating for me! because I transferred stuff over from my previous catalog to my new island when I restarted, and I was running with the assumption that just taking one simple panel over would let me be able to access all the other rim color variants haha!    I guess not.


----------



## xara

today i learnt that the tools with designs that are sold at nook’s (outdoorsy, colourful, etc) can be customized.


----------



## Pendragon1980

I learned you can "scare" away cherry blossom petals if you miss with the net. Makes you wonder if they're actually sentient.


----------



## Dunquixote

I learned this awhile ago (not necessarily today but fairly recently) that we can order more yule logs.


----------



## Cloudandshade

I'm well aware of how incredibly dumb this is, but somehow despite playing since launch, I've only just realised that you can 'release' manila clams back into the holes you dig them out of. I guess I just always filled in the holes so fast that it never occurred to me! Whenever I was looking for Gulliver's communicator parts, I'd always get annoyed when I dug up a clam instead, because then I had to make another trip to the store just to sell them. I even tried several times to release them into the sea (I also tried the trash, don't judge me) but for some reason I never thought to just throw them back from where they came!


----------



## buny

probably everyone knows about this since ages ago...but today i've learnt that villagers have their own unique taste that is not random and that it goes by color and categories and that's why sometimes they wear something i gift them all the time, because it matches their taste! im so happy about this little detail, i decided to pay attention to that and try to gift them things they love from now on! ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

xara said:


> today i learnt that the tools with designs that are sold at nook’s (outdoorsy, colourful, etc) can be customized.


Yeah I learned about that last year and it makes me SO mad that Gold Tools cannot be customized!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Til the Sanrio clothes have a slightly different sound when you put them on!


----------



## Bluebellie

I zoomed in on a window and I noticed there were raindrops on the glass. It was a rainy day today in my island. Such a small detail. I really loved it.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I've played since launch but TIL we could customise the Mom's items.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I recently learned that if Mable is partially obstructing the dressing room and you want to check out additional clothing items, she will move out of the way.


----------



## Rosch

I learned that only male villagers can send you art in mail.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just learned the skull wall glows in the dark. I just kept looking at it and was wondering why it was turning green.


----------



## Imbri

I'm not sure if it's really an "I learned something new" or not, but last night while listening to K.K. Slider, it looks like they revamped the animation. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Insulaire

buny said:


> probably everyone knows about this since ages ago...but today i've learnt that villagers have their own unique taste that is not random and that it goes by color and categories and that's why sometimes they wear something i gift them all the time, because it matches their taste! im so happy about this little detail, i decided to pay attention to that and try to gift them things they love from now on! ^^


This is maybe one of the few things the printed guide is still helpful for-- it shows you villagers' preferred colors in a grid sorted by animal type!


----------



## buny

Insulaire said:


> This is maybe one of the few things the printed guide is still helpful for-- it shows you villagers' preferred colors in a grid sorted by animal type!



that's so cool!! :0


----------



## zilong67

TIL you could easily farm balloons by putting jail bars!
I've been running up and down the beaches for hours before


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Romaki said:


> Someone on here said you can also just transfer a palm tree from the beach to the grass, but I have no idea if the tree would survive that.


I remember seeing someone do that in a tropical island build video on yt. You put down a sand path with the terraforming tool, and then place a palm tree on top.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021

I learned that you can remove the camera guide by pressing down on the right red joycon stick. It's super useful for taking nice pictures of my villagers in ACNH.


----------



## PugLovex

that you could sell diy recipes...had i wish i'd known sooner


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

xara said:


> today i learnt that the tools with designs that are sold at nook’s (outdoorsy, colourful, etc) can be customized.


Woah! I never knew that what a game changer! I've always thought that plastic shovel would look super cute in pink!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## LoserMom

I’ve been playing since release and I barely noticed that there’s a crafting area in the resident services building


----------



## Airysuit

Found another spot in the museum today that will change ur camera angle if you stand there!!
I had no idea this was also an option, did you guys?!?!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@airysuit I didn't know about that one! Now I learned something new today, too! ^o^;>


----------



## Alaina

Rosch said:


> I learned that only male villagers can send you art in mail.


How’d you learn? That seems strange!


----------



## psiJordan

If you drop 15 sticks on the ground, they will stop spawning from trees everyday

such a game changer :O


----------



## Rosch

Alaina said:


> How’d you learn? That seems strange!



From Ninji, a dataminer: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263931713903788033


----------



## Insulaire

Glowing spots in the ground appear as fossil stars when seen from the plane coming back from visiting another island


----------



## Bobbo

I learned that you can get the same villager photo twice!


----------



## 0ni

psiJordan said:


> If you drop 15 sticks on the ground, they will stop spawning from trees everyday
> 
> such a game changer :O


WAT - this has changed the landscape of gaming as we know it

I hated picking up those stinkin' twigs all the time


----------



## Alaina

I know probably everyone but me knew this, but TIL you can press “B” to sort alphabetically or by date when viewing your storage of items at home. No idea how I missed that. I’ve been playing for a year and accidentally bumped the button today and noticed.


----------



## annex

Insulaire said:


> Glowing spots in the ground appear as fossil stars when seen from the plane coming back from visiting another island


Yes. I just discovered that a few days ago.

When you place a good rose, the vase is also gold.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that my islanders don't always face frontward when sitting on the bench at the plaza! I've been playing for over a year and this is the first time for me. 

*Here's the screenshot. *


----------



## Tomboy974

Today I learned the Sanrio clothes make a different noise when you put them on! It’s a very nice touch


----------



## Bobbo

psiJordan said:


> If you drop 15 sticks on the ground, they will stop spawning from trees everyday
> 
> such a game changer :O


Do they need to be 15 separate sticks?

I did an accumulation of 15 and I still got sticks.


----------



## psiJordan

Bobbo said:


> Do they need to be 15 separate sticks?
> 
> I did an accumulation of 15 and I still got sticks.


Yeah you have to drop 1 stick 15 separate times

Also if you drop 1 stone it stops it from spawning next to a rock everyday too


----------



## kiwikenobi

On the subject of having sticks on the ground to prevent more from spawning, you can hide them behind the trunks of trees so you can't see them, if you don't want them visible. Or behind cliffs and buildings and furniture, I suppose. But behind trees feels more natural to me. ^o^;>


----------



## TalviSyreni

I had no idea that you HAVE to pick up your star fragments the day after a meteor shower otherwise they'll disappear after 24 hours. I know time travelling will solve this problem but it really threw me when I was unable to play the following day and there were no star fragments on my beaches.


----------



## buny

today i learned something that changes my opinion on the game a lot. I realized that my villagers weren't giving me unique dialogue cause i wasn't high friendship enough and i wasn't talking enough with them. In this game it looks like you need to talk to them 4-5 times for them to start telling you stories and other fun dialogues! Before i spoke to them 3-4 times  and they always just talked about the events or that they are happy to see me.


----------



## CylieDanny

To double check the year, so I don't time travel to 11 years in the future and get bed head xD


----------



## bebebese

Found out by accident that you can use the right analogue stick to quickly scroll through chunks of storage... After a year of slooooowly using the left stick to go one line at a time


----------



## Cass123

TIL: You can sort your friends list when you are mailing items from your catalog ( I’m guessing you can sorry at the airport too)  I’ve been doing it the hard way for months. Last played or last sent a card to.


----------



## Dunquixote

I never used tropical vista or paid much attention to it so today, while working on something for pyoopi, i noticed the water moved. I really love the wallpapers and flooring in this game!


----------



## Kattea

I thought Sanrio villagers were like regular amiibos that you can adopt from other players. Today I learned that they’re unreadable. D:


----------



## Flicky

Found out that the instruments will play along to whatever song they're near. I always thought it was random, for some reason...


----------



## Darth Savage

DJStarstryker said:


> I just learned yesterday thanks to someone here that you can get posters of your current villagers if you invite them while at Harv's island. Thought you could only get posters from amiibo, so that was neat to find out!



Interesting, I didn't know that as well.  Might have to give old Harv's Island another shot.


----------



## OLoveLy

i don't know if this method is well know but when you have your pole on your hand and you want to jump to another platform, you can push the bottom A to jump on the switch. (it works for one case) ^^


----------



## Rairu

I never saw Isabelle looking out the window at residents services before. She was leaning around and looking up. Strange I've never seen it before unless it's a new animation.


----------



## Ganucci

I had no idea both Wisp and Celeste could appear on the same night!


----------



## AccfSally

I learn you could scare Wisp (something I read from here).
Wisp was on my island tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388328035481395201


----------



## Insulaire

Ganucci said:


> I had no idea both Wisp and Celeste could appear on the same night!


Is this for real? There were so many nights that I logged in after 7, saw Wisp, and then closed down the game because that meant Celeste wasn't there


----------



## AccfSally

Insulaire said:


> Is this for real? There were so many nights that I logged in after 7, saw Wisp, and then closed down the game because that meant Celeste wasn't there



It's possible, I had it happened a couple of times on my island.


----------



## Dunquixote

today i just found out there are lights on the festivale stalls.


----------



## Rosch

I just learned from @Moritz from this thread that only fish & bugs  displayed by villagers are those bought from you. Not those that they ask from favors.

I've always declined their critter catching favors because of that. Now I know the distinction between the two.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rosch I was about to post that fact here, too, because that was my thread, and I did learn that today. XD


----------



## Mick

Amiibo campers show up right away? Etoile did tell me she was going to take a while to pack her luggage... I just assumed Isabelle would announce them a day or some later. Apparently not, so I invited some villagers and didn't even say hello. :')

Ah well, wasn't going to actually invite them anyway. Just wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## KelseyLeeMartin

when doing deliveries for villager's,  they'll give you a fruit.  Did a make-up delivery for Dotty to Marshal,  and Marshal gave me an Orange.  c:


Pretty neat if I say so myself!


----------



## xara

yeah, i’ve had this happen to me a few times! i usually only get clothing or furniture from my villagers so it’s always a nice surprise to receive a piece of fruit instead.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I’ve only gotten clothing. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Corrie

Took me a second to figure out what TIL meant lol. (I'm getting old). 

But yes! This happened to me as well! It's a handy way to get fruit without trading online.


----------



## azurill

KelseyLeeMartin said:


> when doing deliveries for villager's,  they'll give you a fruit.  Did a make-up delivery for Dotty to Marshal,  and Marshal gave me an Orange.  c:
> 
> 
> Pretty neat if I say so myself!



 I only get clothes and furniture but it’s good to know you can get fruit from them. I wonder if that’s something that changed recently.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that my islanders will comment on the pinwheel I'm holding while I talk to them!   

This also happens if you're carrying a balloon. 

You can read the dialogue in several screenshots on *this page *of my island journal.


----------



## TalviSyreni

You can close the curtains inside your house... my mind has been blown since I discovered it via a YouTube video.


----------



## TxAnt

That you can customize the photo on your corkboard.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Find out that the more patterns you have on your island the more likely you will find the Treasure buried in that one grass area that you didn't touch in a long time. Haven't had a Treasure mini game in a very long while, but Louie was the one who told me to do it.


----------



## moo_nieu

learned that the mush log stool can be customized to have different colored mushrooms growing out of it. i use a lot of the mush diys on my island and have customized many of them, so idk why i never bothered to check the mush log stool lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I got my 2nd switch and made my 2nd island so I went to my 1st island in the dream just to see what it looked like and I was shocked to discover that the wand outfits that I had on my users doesn't save. I saw them walking around in swim suits. I was just like "why?". So it seems that if your user had on a Wand outfit it doesn't get saved on the dream island.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

SoraFan23 said:


> So I got my 2nd switch and made my 2nd island so I went to my 1st island in the dream just to see what it looked like and I was shocked to discover that the wand outfits that I had on my users doesn't save. I saw them walking around in swim suits. I was just like "why?". So it seems that if your user had on a Wand outfit it doesn't get saved on the dream island.


The wand outfits seems useless to me other than entertainment I suppose. I hardly use mine.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> The wand outfits seems useless to me other than entertainment I suppose. I hardly use mine.


Yeah not only that but the wand outfits make it hard to even change clothes or use the able sister's changing area. It got so annoying.


----------



## Rairu

You can push items on top of cockroaches to kill them!

A cockroach was sitting beside my ring fit thingy so I pushed it over it and it killed it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I realized you can hold two ceremonies at the same time the next day, like yesterday the bridge was being built and on that same day the Campsite was also being built and then the next day they were done at the same time:


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The other day I learned that turning the light on/off will make the peacock mantis shrimp hit the glass! Can't believe I didn't notice that sooner


----------



## annex

Nintendo gave us 50 extra pattern spaces. That's a lot.

Today I learned that I can easily use up all those extra pattern spaces. Wow!!
I did not think that could happen. I need more. Lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I learned that if you have NSO app and open it during a villager’s birthday, the app tells you! In this case, it’s Patty’s birthday today.


Spoiler:  Screenshots


----------



## psiJordan

I just noticed the inventory menu wiggles a little bit when you’re looking in your pockets!


----------



## Olly7

So apparently the star fragments that appear on the beach the night after a meteor shower only stay for one day. I left all the ones that appeared yesterday because they looked nice, only to see this morning that they've all gone  Oops!


----------



## Croconaw

I learned that your town apparently has a native flower. I thought you just had a native fruit. I don’t know the first thing about flowers or hybrids, so this was news to me... I’ve gotten through Animal Crossing without knowing anything about flowers though, so it couldn’t have been too important.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that you cannot share custom designs with your friends. It must be only you that can display your custom design and you cannot display someone else's design, which is strange because the game usually says who it came from and which island it was.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that Wisp's little triangular hat is actually a hitaikakushi, which is a thing that ghosts wear in Japanese folklore.













						Hitaikakushi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cloudandshade

kiwikenobi said:


> Today I learned that Wisp's little triangular hat is actually a hitaikakushi, which is a thing that ghosts wear in Japanese folklore.
> 
> View attachment 376455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitaikakushi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Thanks for this, that's really interesting. I don't think I ever really thought about his headwear before, maybe I just thought it was part of his body! Now I know better


----------



## BigBadButterfree

It's a small little thing, but the places where you'd expect a villager house to have windows on the sides gives off light. A couple days ago Phil sent me a fake painting, so I decided to display it next to his house. Yesterday I was playing in the evening, and when I walked by, the painting was being lit up by the window (which we can't see from straight on). 

Idk, it interested me.


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I learned that after restarting your island all of the Custom Designs you've downloaded are gone and whats weird is that the custom design you displayed on your friends island is still there and you can still get it, yet the game doesn't let you display it on your new island.


----------



## kiwikenobi

RoxasFan20 said:


> the game doesn't let you display it on your new island.


That's because, if you restarted your island, you are a new player character on a new island, and you're only allowed to display designs that you created yourself in the shop. The game considers you a new person, so that old design isn't yours to display.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> That's because, if you restarted your island, you are a new player character on a new island, and you're only allowed to display designs that you created yourself in the shop. The game considers you a new person, so that old design isn't yours to display.


Well thats kinda dumb. I am not sure why that would be a thing. So I guess I will have to redesign all over again.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I had no idea that once you collect all the DIY's from Celeste she then starts giving you star fragments every time she visits, my mind has actually been blown by this revelation.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that after you delete your island its still saved in the Dreams Server so you can still go to it. Its so weird, but my island by the name "Traverse" I recently restarted it and now I have a new island named "Destiny". To be honest I look back at it and part of me misses it, but the other part me is glad I restarted because I wanted to do this for the longest time when I got my 2nd switch because I wanted to keep my items on the 2nd island before I restarted.


----------



## Sophie23

If you have more players living on your island they can buy art from Redd on the same day as you if you have more than one real art of course


----------



## JellyBeans

maybe i knew this before and totally forgot but today i realised if you give one of the zodiac star frags to celeste she'll tell you a story about that zodiac! it's a cute extra detail that i don't think i've ever talked to celeste enough to realise


----------



## Cass123

Sophie23 said:


> If you have more players living on your island they can buy art from Redd on the same day as you if you have more than one real art of course


You can have this without multiple players as well. I had 2 real art work today. From my understanding these are the odds for Redd’s art. 
10% - 1 fake, 3 real
30% - 2 fake, 2 real
50% - 3 fake, 1 real
10% - 4 fake, 0 real

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021

I misread that sorry. Yes. Multiple players can buy from Redd. Same goes for helping Gulliver/Gullivaar


----------



## Lassielynne

Today when I opened my new mini-fridge, it asked me if I wanted to change clothes.


----------



## Jaco

I've never run into this, but I talked with Marina 3 times in a row and she gave me a delivery quest. She said she had borrowed something from Quillson and needed me to give it back to him. I can't think of any other time that a delivery quest wasn't prompted by a bubble and an apology for a fight.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I learned that when you have visitors over on your island and if they have a villager who is sick they will not let them in. Makes sense I would not want my villager to spread the sickness all around. Cherry is doing the right thing staying inside:





	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2021



Lassielynne said:


> Today when I opened my new mini-fridge, it asked me if I wanted to change clothes.


There are so many furniture items that are like that where when you open them its like you want to change clothes. Same thing happens when you open a Cooler or a Freezer.


----------



## Shawna

This was yesterday, but yesterday I learned that aquariums have lamps that you can turn on and off


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that sometimes if you have a villager with really high friendship they can send you fossils or sometimes real/fake paintings and statues in your mailbox.


----------



## Dunquixote

Kid cat doesn’t have toe beans on his feet but lines like on shoes; which I guess makes sense since he is in a full outfit. I didn’t think any of the villagers wore shoes though


----------



## Dunquixote

Recently I learned that Kiki’s tail has stripes on it. Until the other day, when I summoned her at Harv’s studio to get an art request ready, or maybe earlier than that, I noticed her tail was not completely black. It looks like black and gray.


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt that if you place the South Pole item from Gulliver in your house, the metal globe part reflects the wallpaper and flooring that you have in that room. The reflection with change if you change the wallpaper or flooring. It also reflects the windows if you have any in that room. Unfortunately you can see any reflections of your furniture or of you. But I thought it was cool anyway.


----------



## AccfSally

I played this game for a year and now realize the singing villager's voices came from the spin-off game, Happy Home Designer (another game I played).


----------



## inazuma

You could press L or R when typing to fix your message error or something

Example: Zuckeer
Press L, backspace
Zucker

I just realised this lol xD


----------



## Imbri

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well I learned that when you have visitors over on your island and if they have a villager who is sick they will not let them in. Makes sense I would not want my villager to spread the sickness all around. Cherry is doing the right thing staying inside:
> View attachment 380041


I had this once when I visited a friend. I thought it was a cute touch.


----------



## Morningowl

If you a flowery mess of a island, weeds have less places to hide xD


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that the keyboard has a language called "Symbol" that has, well, symbols. 







It also features greek letters in the other tabs, but I thought I'd showcase the most symbols it has.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that when you visit another friends island when doing the Bug Off Event you don't have to pay any bells to start the event and you somehow get more points on the island than if you were playing by yourself.


----------



## Flicky

I found out that Redd's art appears in the catalog in both fake and real forms, but _only _if it's been purchased from Redd himself - otherwise, it doesn't show up at all.


----------



## Rosch

I just found out that you can do the "Feelin' It" reaction with Celeste and have her dance with you.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I found out that you give villagers a stack of non native fruit (example: a stack of 3 pears) you have a high chance of getting their photo. I was able to get Toby's Photo on Destiny just by giving him a wrapped gift with a stack of non native fruit which were a stack of 3 pears.


----------



## xara

today i found out that i _don’t_ need to complete one of c.j.’s challenges in order to commission a model from him. i feel like this was blatantly obvious now that i’ve realized, but as per usual, i’m oblivious as heck.


----------



## AccfSally

I found out you can access the custom designs portal app on your phone at Harvey's island.


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's raining today..... & K.k is still sitting on his stool... IN THE RAIN! 

Honestly, k.k... you're gonna catch a cold.... at least use a umbrella or something, for crying out loud!!


----------



## inazuma

bestfriendsally said:


> it's raining today..... & K.k is still sitting on his stool... IN THE RAIN!
> 
> Honestly, k.k... you're gonna catch a cold.... at least use a umbrella or something, for crying out loud!!


K.K sing in a thunderstorm in my island lol i hope he didnt get zapped by thor


----------



## bestfriendsally

inazuma said:


> K.K sing in a thunderstorm in my island lol i hope he didnt get zapped by thor



that's even worse~


----------



## mayor_christin

Rosch said:


> I just found out that you can do the "Feelin' It" reaction with Celeste and have her dance with you.


Saw a video of this and it is the cutest thing on the planet


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

So yesterday I time travelled back a month so I could update my island dream to be in fall. Did some landscaping and time travelling a couple days and what not -- turns out, if you can get a rock to appear next to a growing tree, the tree will stay eternally young. I time travelled an entire month forward and the cedar tree is still in the not fully grown stage.





TL;DR - Today I learned that if you can get a rock to appear next to a growing tree, the tree will stay young.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today I learned that you can get voided villagers in this game! I’m not sure why I thought we couldn’t but I thought this was a mechanic they left behind in New Leaf. Ruby moved onto my island today though and she’s from Hygge, I think she said? 

I was surprised! I didn’t invite her from anyone else so she must’ve been from a previous trade? Although I’m not sure when it was I last saw somebody - I think it was before Kiki asked to move!


----------



## Kg1595

inazuma said:


> K.K sing in a thunderstorm in my island lol i hope he didnt get zapped by thor



If only someone had a nice, dry coffeehouse that could shelter KK during rainy days…


----------



## bestfriendsally

Kg1595 said:


> If only someone had a nice, dry coffeehouse that could shelter KK during rainy days…



i know what you mean... brewster ''should'' be available by now...  but.... i don't like coffee... never had it...


----------



## BigBadButterfree

TIL that you can give a neighbor the same shirt they're wearing at the time, and even if it's a different color, they'll make a remark about it being the same and put it away instead of trying it on.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned a secret trick on how to cancel a villager's move out when you said yes to them but you want to change your mind. If you have a 2nd user on the island you can switch them, log into the game, and find the villager with the thought bubble who you talked to move out. They will act they are wanting move out (despite your main user already saying yes) and you tell them no. That will cancel out the "yes" request from the last user who talked to them so your villager will not move out by the next day when your 2nd user says "no" to them.


----------



## psiJordan

If you craft some of the fruit furniture to sell, the value of each fruit used in the recipe is brought down to 100 bells instead of the usual 500 bells per non native fruit.

I just crafted about 180 cherries into rugs


----------



## Nenya

That fish can attempt to jump up waterfalls! While fishing at a waterfall on a mystery island, I got a real life phone call, so my character was standing there for a while. Suddenly, my husband and I saw a fish jump halfway up the waterfall, then almost to the top. It hung there for a few seconds then fell back down. I was so excited that I didn't even take a photo!  Believe it or not!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nenya Do you mean the fish's shadow sort of clipped up onto the higher level, or was there a unique jumping/swimming animation for it going up the waterfall? Either way, if you see anything unexpected and cool happen in the future, remember that you can hold down the screenshot button to save a video of the last thirty seconds of gameplay, and then you can even take individual screenshots from that video in the photos menu of the Switch.


----------



## TheDuke55

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nenya Do you mean the fish's shadow sort of clipped up onto the higher level, or was there a unique jumping/swimming animation for it going up the waterfall? Either way, if you see anything unexpected and cool happen in the future, remember that you can hold down the screenshot button to save a video of the last thirty seconds of gameplay, and then you can even take individual screenshots from that video in the photos menu of the Switch.


Yeah I was going to say this. I would had liked to see something like that happen. I record glitches that happen in game every time they happen so I can share them. Like one time I forced one of my villagers out via an amiibo and I must had done it when they were also the crafter for that time period. So when I went into their house they were pounding a bunch of their cardboard boxes.

'Hey boss, what does frah-jilly mean?'


----------



## Burumun

TIL that while Nook Shopping seasonal items won't show up in the Nook Shopping catalog, they will show up in your catalog of furniture for Harv's Island. Specifically, I sold my only yellow whoopee cushion, then checked Harv's Island to make sure it showed up as an item I could use. I've been wondering about this for a while, since I want them for Harv's, but don't need endless variations of items I don't like taking up storage space.


----------



## Nenya

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nenya Do you mean the fish's shadow sort of clipped up onto the higher level, or was there a unique jumping/swimming animation for it going up the waterfall? Either way, if you see anything unexpected and cool happen in the future, remember that you can hold down the screenshot button to save a video of the last thirty seconds of gameplay, and then you can even take individual screenshots from that video in the photos menu of the Switch.



Hi, kiwi, we saw the shadow jump up and, as you say, sort of clipped onto the higher level, with its tail sticking out and waving. Then another jump up to almost the top. My husband, who is very observant, says that the nose of the fish was sticking out the top of the waterfall before it fell back to the bottom.

Thanks for the reminder of the video backplay...I needed that! I'll probably never see that again but I will be more aware in the future! Btw, we watched that fish for about 20 mins while I encouraged it to try again, but no...  



TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I was going to say this. I would had liked to see something like that happen. I record glitches that happen in game every time they happen so I can share them. Like one time I forced one of my villagers out via an amiibo and I must had done it when they were also the crafter for that time period. So when I went into their house they were pounding a bunch of their cardboard boxes.
> 
> 'Hey boss, what does frah-jilly mean?'



Is there a video of the villager pounding on their move-out boxes that you can post? That sounds funny!
Where is the quote from, btw?


----------



## Giddy

Well found it out yesterday, that those rocks on the beach, if you plan to dive from it, I recently learnt if you run towards it, pressing A your player summersalts into the water!! Was so surprised!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just learned that you can't interact with the breakers in your house ... what the heck?!


----------



## xara

this is a pretty silly discovery, but i learnt yesterday that the mug furniture item has steam coming from it! i honestly didn’t even notice until i saw it in nook’s cranny.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've just learnt that the light switch doesn't actually turn the lights on or off.... what?!


----------



## maria110

I didn't learn anything new but I realized that, when flattening a large part of my new island and moving buildings around, that it's better to move buildings first rather than worry about erasing all paths and digging up all flowers, etc.  Because you can just dump a building on stuff and "boom" it's gone like the Wicked Witch of the East in The Wizard of Oz.   Today I sent a bunch of DIYs to the recycle bin by dumping O'Hare's house on them.  And I got rid of an old flower bed by relocating my house there.  Yay!


----------



## xara

another silly discovery, but today i learned that some of the pins on the bulletin board are flower-shaped!


----------



## maria110

xara said:


> this is a pretty silly discovery, but i learnt yesterday that the mug furniture item has steam coming from it! i honestly didn’t even notice until i saw it in nook’s cranny.



It's interesting how the details on items are easier to see when they are on display in the shop.  Sometimes I just get close to things in the shop that I already have and use the camera to zoom in on them, because everything is so nicely detailed and visible in the shop light/angle.


----------



## TheDuke55

Nenya said:


> Is there a video of the villager pounding on their move-out boxes that you can post? That sounds funny!
> Where is the quote from, btw?


Sorry I meant to comment on this ages ago and had a brain-fart. The comment is from Rugrats I think. A mover drops a box that's labeled fragile and it sounds like glass of some sort shatters.

Here's the thing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257123557089263627


----------



## Airysuit

TIL that the mystery islands have 2 (or more?) kinds of hourly music, at least one before and one after 6 pm. I was playing around that time and all of the sudden i noticed the music was more mellow. Never realised it before because it does sound similar.

Also I learned you can 'swoosh' sparkles when ignited! Super cute.


----------



## -Lumi-

Technically this was yesterday but I learned that Nook Shopping is selling a rodeo-style springy ride on and it is the cutest thing!! I want to order so many of them


----------



## Sharksheep

I did not know that Boris the cranky pig existed until last night when I was adding stuff to my wish list. He does look cool


----------



## Vintage Viola

I feel silly for this one, but I recently learned that the mugs are actually customizable! I thought they only came in solid colors, but you can paste logos/custom designs on them. You can tell this is an item I never paid much attention to lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Unless I'm wrong, I learned that the fruit beetle did NOT make a return in New Horizons. I'm a little surprised by it to be honest.


----------



## Bethboj

TIL some wallpapers have windows with curtains or blinds that you can close.


----------



## minimoon

I learned that you can place a music player at Harv's and choose the music - I could've sworn I tried that when I first used Harv's and it didn't work! But now all my goodbye parties can have dancing to the villager's favourite song


----------



## IndiaHawker

Recently learned that if you have one of the mario pipes next to a cliff, you may come out on top of the cliff and you can jump off the cliff back into the pipe!


----------



## Moritz

Shellzilla said:


> Unless I'm wrong, I learned that the fruit beetle did NOT make a return in New Horizons. I'm a little surprised by it to be honest.


It did and it didn't.
In the original animal crossing there was no fruit beetle but there was the drone beetle. The drone beetle was almost 100% identical. It was slightly thinner and showed up 1 month less.

In the games following the original, there was no drone beetle but they added the fruit beetle.

In new horizons there is no fruit beetle but the drone beetle came back.









Pretty much the same bug.


----------



## Moritz

It seems obvious to me now, but I just found out you can cheat the nook mile tasks to sell fruit by buying it from the cabinet in nooks and then just selling it straight back to them.

No more do I have to ruin my fruit trees


----------



## maria110

I learned that the sea cucumber has a similar bubble pattern to the scallop, ugh.  Why do I have 10 sea cucumber before 1 scallop?


----------



## AccfSally

This, I had no clue you can sit a bridge this close to the beach.


----------



## Bethboj

maria110 said:


> I learned that the sea cucumber has a similar bubble pattern to the scallop, ugh.  Why do I have 10 sea cucumber before 1 scallop?


Today I learned there’s different bubble patterns!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that if the Bug Off is on Saturday, and the August fireworks are on Sunday, K.K. Slider will have his concert on the following Monday. I'm glad he doesn't just skip the week, since I'm working on that K.K. concert stamp. ^o^;>


----------



## xara

this isn’t a big discovery at all lol, but today i learned that the hay bed item is customizable!


----------



## Paranoid

Hsn97 said:


> I learnt that some villagers don’t like you watching them sing.


It's cute. Some of them are shy. x3


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just learned that if you go to your DIY App on your nookphone it gives an indication of the item you are crafting is in your storage or pockets.


----------



## CanuckChick

I learned that you can't push the villagers when they're watching the fireworks.  I don't mean when they're walking around, it's when they're standing and looking up at the sky just prior to doing their usual reactions (clapping, yelling), they just wouldn't budge.  

A couple of them were standing & blocking the exits to the plaza and I had to go the long way around to get out lol.


----------



## JKDOS

CanuckChick said:


> I learned that you can't push the villagers when they're watching the fireworks.



I've found that to be highly annoying.


----------



## Fye

that the 8 players limit on people visiting an island includes the host


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that if you try to have 8 villagers living on your island, but you get a random visit on the campsite you convince them to move in but the problem is that they won't move unless you put down a new home plot for them. So when you put down a plot, you go back and talk to them and then they can move in. Man this game is so restrictive not letting you have less than 10 villagers.


----------



## deerteeth

Bethboj said:


> Today I learned there’s different bubble patterns!



Me too, I just started typing the same thing before noticing you said it first!
I knew some creatures moved faster, slower, or didn't move at all... but I never knew that the bubble pattern had any significance!


----------



## Insulaire

That more than one villager can be in the museum at one time. Deirdre was checking out the dinosaur fossils and then Fauna was right next door behind the evolution cut outs! Very cool, didn’t know it was possible


----------



## Audrey Marie

Today I learned that terraforming is the most time consuming thing ever


----------



## VanitasFan26

Audrey Marie said:


> Today I learned that terraforming is the most time consuming thing ever


It sure is, but once you're done with it, you can finally relax.


----------



## Snek

I learned that Halloween season stokes my decor creativity far more than any time of the year.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I also learned that if you have a 2nd user on your island and you wanted to update your dream again, even though you updated it as your main character you can switch to the 2nd user and they can update the island for you. I just learned about this updating my dream for the 2nd island.


----------



## Kg1595

Snek said:


> I learned that Halloween season stokes my decor creativity far more than any time of the year.


Me too!  I haven’t started on my outdoor decor yet, but I just made an awesome Halloween-themed party room in my attic, and I love it!  I even worked in the haunted Fake Ancient Statue— sometimes the fakes are better!


----------



## Morningowl

When going between objects in the player’s inventory, the players head tilts back and forth.


----------



## Vintage Viola

Today I learned that the party popper actually scares wasps away


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/foocv6
​


----------



## Nenya

Been time-traveling a lot lately, so having to deal with roaches, of course. While I was stomping roaches and watching their little ghosts go rising up I hunted and hunted my entire house twice but wasn't getting that message: Yay, all the roaches are gone! (or whatever they say ).

I finally discovered one trapped in between some furniture in a corner, so I moved a velvet stool and it came out. As I was pushing the stool back into place the roach turned around as if to go back to the corner and got squirshed between the stool and a table! I learned two things!


----------



## hoodathotit

Nenya said:


> Been time-traveling a lot lately, so having to deal with roaches, of course. While I was stomping roaches and watching their little ghosts go rising up I hunted and hunted my entire house twice but wasn't getting that message: Yay, all the roaches are gone! (or whatever they say ).
> 
> I finally discovered one trapped in between some furniture in a corner, so I moved a velvet stool and it came out. As I was pushing the stool back into place the roach turned around as if to go back to the corner and got squirshed between the stool and a table! I learned two things!


squirshed


----------



## Sharksheep

Found out that Wolfgang's name in Japanese is Lobo. I was extremely confused when I saw Lobo on the map when I could have swore that the last villager I invited was Wolfgang. Doesn't help that they both have very similar colors at a glance.

Tank's Japanese name means Ankle and I thought it's just funny to me.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that Ribbot's eyes glow in the dark!


----------



## Mad Aly

Today I learned that the baby chair actually makes a cute little squeaking noise when you sit on it! (I rarely use the baby chair, and I normally play with my volume off.)


----------



## Valzed

Okay, so technically I learned this on September 21st but didn't get a chance to post about it until today. Even over a year later I try not to google every little aspect of ACNH in the hopes that I can still find some surprises when I play. Due to my purposely not googling, I didn't know there was a "Giant Water Bug Island". It's not a super huge money maker like the Scorpion/Tarantula or Shark Islands are but If you can sell to Flick it's not a bad bunch of Bells for a few minutes work. You can see below how much I made when I sold 30 Giant Water Bugs & 1 Wasp to Flick...




Pocketful of Giant Water Bugs... and 1 Wasp. Ew...





Bring on the Bells, Flick!





In case others didn't know about this island I tried to take a shot of the unique waterfall to help with IDing the island.


----------



## Orius

TIL not to mess with time travel. As if Michael J. Fox didn't teach me enough about messing with time. lol

But seriously, after inadvertently having a small taste of what time traveling has done to affect my experience on the island, I just hope I never make such an awful mistake ever again. Thank god I found a way to fix the problem of backwards time traveling, or I might not have ever played NH again. I've abandoned plenty of video games in the past because of ruined experiences similar to this.

And that's another thing I've learned: resetting your Switch's date and time to the previous Sunday (real time) at 4:59am then booting the game up will soft-reset whatever time traveling you might have performed. Great for accidental time traveling. Or even intention ones if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Kg1595

TIL that on top of the general island fog that I typically see this time of year, there is also “water fog” (at least that is what Meteonook calls it), when actual mist comes off your rivers and ponds.  I must have missed this last year, because I did not notice it until now.  Very cool.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that if you visit someone's island and their villager is having their birthday, you can actually give them a wrapped gift and they will give you a gift in return.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I also learned that if you go to someone's island during the Festivale event you can actually catch feathers, get the DIY from Pave, and you can give him all the feathers and you do that enough times you actually get the Festivale Float. I also got the reactions from the Nook shop and you can also trade with the villagers. Idk why I didn't found out about this sooner but after doing it with my 2nd island I was surprised by this.


----------



## Hsn97

TIL that on Papi’s sixth birthday, the clown that his parents hired for his birthday party, went into Papi’s house and never came back out again. Apparently, they still hear honking through the walls…

What the actual duck Animal Crossing


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I finally got around to doing this. I learned that you can make bug modules by talking to Flick and you have to catch 3 of the same bugs in order for him to make the bug module you want. However, what kinda sucks about it is that you have to wait a day for the bug module to be delivered to your mailbox. The good news is that if you have additional users living on your island you can use them and get another bug module from Flick just by catching 3 of the same bug. I had no idea this was a thing until someone who I was trading with told me all about it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

today, just now, i learnt that the jack portrait lights up in the dark :O


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I learned that you can download custom designs without Able Sisters shop being open… after two days of missing the opening hours and finally getting there in time today… doh.

Also a little q and something I may learn today - if minimal is set to display sometimes, when you press up on right joycon to look up, it seems that the minimap may appear slightly quicker than just stopping walking. Does pressing up on right joycon trigger minimap to appear as well as looking up, if that makes sense? Please and thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2021

It might not definitely appear quicker, I may have just looked at it too much lol…


----------



## Mutti

Today i learnt that a sassy ostrich character called Queenie shares the same birthday as me, its as if she was designed off my life, apart from laying eggs


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Today I learned your villagers can sit on the playground!


----------



## Bilaz

Timmy and Tommy yawn and act sleepy when it's almost closing time, how cute


----------



## Mint

Today I learned that I can sit on the inclines.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I never knew you could fall into the holes! Not pitfalls, just regular holes from digging up flowers! Usually like jump over them but I fell in today


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I also learned weeds can grow on the beach even though flowers can’t. That’s kind of annoying


----------



## maria110

Today I learned that there are about a zillion details of the upcoming update and DLC that I didn't realize were things.  It's going to be fun experiencing new content in the the game.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned that if you use the terraforming path-laying tool on a hole, it will fill in the hole and also replace the ground with the pattern that you were using.


----------



## maria110

I learned today that you access the wide angle view of big dinosaur room by standing on the blue circle.  And the wide angle view of the art sculptures is accessed by standing in the middle of the bordered tile square.


----------



## owl-music

I just learned you can speed up crafting by pressing A a few times in a row


----------



## Faux

owl-music said:


> I just learned you can speed up crafting by pressing A a few times in a row



Tap it then hold it down.  You don't need to mash the whole time.  :>


----------



## kiwikenobi

I believe it's actually a total of three taps that initiates the sped-up crafting, not holding. Once to start it, then two more times to tell the game, yeah, speed it up a little. XD


----------



## Pig-Pen

Well, not today but very recent, I learned that Able will give you patterns if you pester her for enough days. lol...been playing 6 months or so and JUST learned about this...


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just learnt that the spooky arch lights up at night :O


----------



## maria110

Today I learned of the existence of a fruit called durian that I'd never heard of before.  I also learned, unfortunately, that it is probably not coming to New Horizons, although I wish we could have new fruits!


----------



## maria110

Today I learned something about villager singing.  I have only one outdoor music player, a bamboo speaker way at the back left by Cole's house.  It's playing K K Lament.  But I keep hearing villagers on the plaza singing K K Lament.  I didn't realize that villagers would learn and sing a song on the plaza even when the song isn't playing anywhere near the plaza.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@maria110 I don't hink they're learning it, per se. Just the range that they'll sing the song that's playing is crazy far from the player. If you changed the song on the player, or turned it off, they wouldn't sing that song anymore, I believe.


----------



## moonshi

Today I learned that flimsy axe won't chop down trees. So I crafted 10+ of them and went around the whole island chopping for wood. I may have known that and just don't remember because I hardly chop for woods. But I love it!


----------



## Lt.Savior

Yesterday i learned that the right stick lets you scroll faster threw the menu's!
Omg i played thousands of hours from day 1 and i'm only discovering this just now?!

Well it's on time for the new update... yay...


----------



## TalviSyreni

That if you press A when on Kapp'n's boat whilst he's singing his jaunty tune you start to clap along with him.


----------



## Lt.Savior

I learned today that if your island doesn't have a 3 star rating, you won't get Harvey's Campsite, Kapp'n and recipes. I seriously thought my 2nd island was bugged.


----------



## princesskyndal

Lt.Savior said:


> I learned today that if your island doesn't have a 3 star rating, you won't get Harvey's Campsite, Kapp'n and recipes. I seriously thought my 2nd island was bugged.


THIS JUST CLEARED EVERYTHING UP SO WELL FOR ME. Oh my gosh I was getting so angry at why I couldn’t really have any new update fun.


----------



## Rinpane

Today I learned that when villagers invite you to their home, they may offer to sell you something in it. If you take the offer, you interact with an item with A to choose and the item disappears from their interior after agreeing to the price(since well, you bought it).

Cranston offered this to me so I became curious. And now I’m going to pay 9000 bells to give his anthurium plant back because his home doesn’t feel right to me without it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
(He hasn’t kicked me out either, so I guess these hangouts only end when you leave.)


----------



## Kumori

I learned it a few days ago, but you can clap along to Kapp’n’s singing by pressing A.


----------



## Plume

The deep fryer item creates a sound that is incredibly satisfying.
Xylophoid sounds just like wind chimes! This, too, is satisfying.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Today I learned that you can't actually villager hunt until you sell land for houses down.
I'm late to learn this, but it's been a while since I played NH until recently and I forgot how villager hunting worked. x.x'''


----------



## Magnetar

Today I learned that all the turquoise parts on Ione, like the inside of her ears, hands and feet actually glow in the dark! It was the first time I played at night since I scanned her in a few days ago so this was a really nice surprise! As if she wasn't cute enough!


----------



## Summ3rain

Today I learned that Katrina actually serves a purpose...


----------



## Fraggle

Today I learned that you can click on a lost item in your inventory for clues about its owner


----------



## Mint

Today I learned that it's now possible to search an island by name when dreaming. It also shows when the dream was uploaded along with the islanders that live on the island!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today I learned that after you unlock the feature to customize villager homes Isabelle will actually help you if you have trouble with the way a villager home looks and you want them to get rid of the items you gifted them. You just talk to Isabelle, select "discuss resident", and select whatever villager, and then you will see a new option that says "The way their home looks" and she will inform them about their home and it will go back to its original look. *Please note this feature is only available after you completed the Happy Home Paradise DLC.*


----------



## Clock

Today i learned the Pharoah Mask in NH is also like the other AC games that had it. You can actually trip when you wear it


----------



## Blueskyy

Today I learned that if you carry certain fragments with you, Celeste will tell stories associated with them when she’s on your island. I guess I never tried it


----------



## Bizhiins

Today I learned that you can actually buy wallpaper and flooring at Nook’s Cranny, because I didn’t know that you can click left/right at the storage cabinet to access them.


----------



## geo-mew

TIL if a worker on your HHP island is moving onto your main island, they won't show up at work that day. Ex. I invited Ione and she wasn't working in the cafe that day because she was busy moving :3


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I learned that you can put items inside the science pod item. Someone linked this on discord.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Dunquixote said:


> Today I learned that you can put items inside the science pod item. Someone linked this on discord.


Interestingly I learned this while doing a HHP house.
No wonder Petri had a lucky cat in her science pod, I couldn't tell at first if that was legit part of the item or not initially lol.


----------



## EtchaSketch

Dunquixote said:


> Today I learned that you can put items inside the science pod item. Someone linked this on discord.


Oh good! I saw it in Petri’s house and I figured we could. Good to have confirmation bc i’m totally using it now


----------



## Rosch

I just learned that the villager crafting times change every 3 hours starting from the time you played the game. But only 3 villagers can craft, and once you've gotten their recipes, they won't craft again later that day.

I've always thought that they just craft in the morning, afternoon, and evening.


----------



## cool sword

that i could move two items at once ie in hpp when you have a table with things on it lol


----------



## Point of No Return

Today I learned the vendors on Harv's island restock each Monday (not daily, unless you buy art from Redd, then that'll be replaced with new art each day).


----------



## Anj2k6

Today I learned: Hololive is a copyrighted phrase in ACNH

Just a fun fact


----------



## b100ming

Hololive??? What’s that???


----------



## TalviSyreni

Today I learned that if you get attacked by wasps and have a gazebo or pergola placed nearby, run underneath either of them and the wasps will disperse.

Also I learned if you press B (instead of A) when a villager wants to come in your home your essentially ignoring them and they'll say they'll try again later. This came in handy for me when I wanted to do some cooking in preparation for a big build and didn't have the time to host Deidre in my house.


----------



## geo-mew

If you hold down R shoulder button, you can drag and select items and move all of them at once 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> Today I learned that if you get attacked by wasps and have a gazebo or pergola placed nearby, run underneath either of them and the wasps will disperse.
> 
> Also I learned if you press B (instead of A) when a villager wants to come in your home your essentially ignoring them and they'll say they'll try again later. This came in handy for me when I wanted to do some cooking in preparation for a big build and didn't have the time to host Deidre in my house.


OMG that home visit thing is super helpful! I feel so bad when I have to leave


----------



## JulianSG16

If Kapp'n sails you to a heavily raining island, you might get an entire Gyroid instead of just a fragment! I mean it makes sense, but it's still a neat touch.


----------



## geo-mew

JulianSG16 said:


> If Kapp'n sails you to a heavily raining island, you might get an entire Gyroid instead of just a fragment! I mean it makes sense, but it's still a neat touch.


Sometimes you get a gyroid fragment and a gyroid on Kapp'n's islands, and it doesn't have to be raining. It's happened to me twice and seems pretty random


----------



## Anj2k6

b100ming said:


> Hololive??? What’s that???


A VTuber agency :3 Virtual YouTubers that formally work under a company


----------



## EmmaFrost

TalviSyreni said:


> Today I learned that if you get attacked by wasps and have a gazebo or pergola placed nearby, run underneath either of them and the wasps will disperse.
> 
> Also I learned if you press B (instead of A) when a villager wants to come in your home your essentially ignoring them and they'll say they'll try again later. This came in handy for me when I wanted to do some cooking in preparation for a big build and didn't have the time to host Deidre in my house.


Both of these things are so good to know, thanks for sharing. I love browsing this thread, I always learn. I'm glad pergolas have a practical use besides being pretty, lol


----------



## Hedgehugs

Probably obvious news but you can also close your inventory with X. I've just always been using B to go back lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni

EmmaFrost said:


> Both of these things are so good to know, thanks for sharing. I love browsing this thread, I always learn. I'm glad pergolas have a practical use besides being pretty, lol


It’s no problem, I found out about ignoring villagers by accident as I’m always hitting B to skip through dialogue and crafting. 

One more thing I learned is to always check the beaches on HHP for message bottles. So far I’ve gained about four of the glowing moss DIY series which has been a blessing as I still haven’t gone to the glowing moss island via Kappa’n’s island tours.


----------



## Ace Marvel

This is so genius, I can't wait to do it.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Spoiler: Glossing Moss



The glowing moss changes colour in winter and I actually think it looks better than the bright glowing green/yellow we've got now.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well this is an Animal Crossing Logic, but today I learned that if you cut down Bamboo Trees it somehow counts to your daily Nook Mile task if you got the one where it says "Chop wood" but I got Bamboo Pieces and it just counted towards wood. I am not sure how that makes any sense, but it works.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Today I also learned that if you have a villager that is already in boxes moving out and you try to revert their home back to normal by talking to Isabelle she will not let you do it because in her words "They have their hands full moving, so we should just give them a break" So this should be a warning to anyone out there who wants to giveaway ungifted villagers. Make sure after your villager says that if they are thinking of moving out to tell them yes and go back to Resident Services, Talk to Isabelle and then you can revert their home back to Normal.


----------



## Sara?

TalviSyreni said:


> Spoiler: Glossing Moss
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing moss changes colour in winter and I actually think it looks better than the bright glowing green/yellow we've got now.



you mean it changes on its own based on season or that you can customize it to various colors ? If its the previous that would be cool!


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

today i learned that all characters share the same design slots.  i haven't done much custom design yet, so i'm not running into storage issues, but it's still kind of a bummer.

@Ace Marvel i am so glad you shared that video, i have to try it myself as well.  I know what i'm doing with my upstairs bedroom now!


----------



## bestfriendsally

that if you have the circle bun hairstyle & wear a do-rag, it makes the circle buns move down :>


----------



## Lt.Savior

It's more efficient to place a vine on a diagonal cliff. Otherwise you can't place a flower or objects anymore on that plot!


----------



## Rosch

I just learned yesterday that it has always been possible to dive and obtain a pearl. I have always assumed that pearls were exclusively obtained from Pascal, but apparently not. It's just super rare. My dive count was around 1,800+ and this is the first time I've obtained one directly from diving.


----------



## Clock

Small detail but,


Spoiler: hhp spoiler



You can tell the villager subtype in the hhp hospital facility by the books they're reading


----------



## Paperboy012305

It involves with HHP.



Spoiler: (MAJOR SPOILER!)



When you get the Room Sketch app, it plays the decorating montage theme when you are in production of decorating a villager's House in Happy Home Designer on the 3DS. Nostalgia overload!


----------



## angelcat621

Just found this on a YouTube video. Did you know that if you turn on the TV at exactly 3:33 AM on a Saturday, something very strange will come up on the TV screen for a whole minute. Don't want to spoil exactly what it is but it's worth checking out. Thought it sounded made up but I tried it myself and it checks out.


----------



## piske

HHP spoiler


Spoiler



You can dive on the HHP island! You can’t catch anything of course but you can swim up to the villagers on the floaties 




	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2021



angelcat621 said:


> Just found this on a YouTube video. Did you know that if you turn on the TV at exactly 3:33 AM on a Saturday, something very strange will come up on the TV screen for a whole minute. Don't want to spoil exactly what it is but it's worth checking out. Thought it sounded made up but I tried it myself and it checks out.


 I’m scared but intrigued lol. If I’m ever up that late I’m gonna check it out!


----------



## deerteeth

Anj2k6 said:


> Today I learned: Hololive is a copyrighted phrase in ACNH
> 
> Just a fun fact



How did you discover that? I'm very curious! Did you type it in a letter and it wouldn't allow you to, or something like that?


----------



## Sara?

angelcat621 said:


> Just found this on a YouTube video. Did you know that if you turn on the TV at exactly 3:33 AM on a Saturday, something very strange will come up on the TV screen for a whole minute. Don't want to spoil exactly what it is but it's worth checking out. Thought it sounded made up but I tried it myself and it checks out.



interesting, i doubt i will ever play at that time hahaha, would you mind writing it in a spoiler tag? im super curious now :3


----------



## angelcat621

Sara? said:


> interesting, i doubt i will ever play at that time hahaha, would you mind writing it in a spoiler tag? im super curious now :3



Here it is for the curious:


Spoiler



An alien pops up onscreen and begins talking in gibberish to the player character, before disappearing back to static.
If you'd like to see it yourself without time travel, the video I watched is called 17 ACNH Tricks You (Possibly) Didn't Know by a YouTuber named MoreSkillsGaming.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You can tell if Celeste is on your island by doing group stretching at night. I don't know if she'll guaranteed show up if she's there, but it's possible for her to be there if she is there, which was useful for me, since I knew to go look for her after seeing her stretching, when I didn't even know she was there before.


----------



## Charcolor

i only very recently found out you get a one-time nook miles reward for attempting to donate forged art to the museum. i only found out while reading the tv tropes page because i've been relying on guides the whole time. because i'm a bit of a completionist i purposefully bought fake art to donate and i felt really guilty about having to try to trick blathers. i actually looked away from my screen while he was telling me about how the art was forged...but at least i got nook miles


----------



## Imbri

Learned this yesterday, but you should check in with "staff" at all facilities on HHP each day. I'd only been checking the clothing shop, but every one has something.


----------



## Mayor Fia

Technically late yesterday but I learned that when moving a non rep to a new island you keep most of your stuff in your pockets/storage and you get to keep your home. I'm so happy! I'm going to be moving to my own switch for Christmas. Gone are the days where you have to fit everything in your pockets including your money. 
Now I just have a question do you get to keep the d.i.y. for the Partition wall when you move to a game without the dlc? I wouldn't have access to Happy Paradise anymore.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just learnt that you can stack the stacked bags on top of each other! :0


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned that when a villager is visiting you, they will actually follow you to different rooms once they've asked to see the other rooms.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found out today that Plumeria Bushes can be sold by Leif. If I knew that earlier I wouldn't be talking to the teacher in HHP/Hoarding fully grown Plumeria Bushes at the Vine/Glowing Moss island, which I sadly did.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Paperboy012305 said:


> Plumeria Bushes


Today I learned that the 2.0 update added a new kind of bush, I just somehow never noticed when I went to the Kapp'n islands that had them. ^o^;>


----------



## Pendragon1980

Today I learned if you don't want villagers bugging you at home, keep some cockroaches running around, they leave very quickly.


----------



## Sara?

Pendragon1980 said:


> Today I learned if you don't want villagers bugging you at home, keep some cockroaches running around, they leave very quickly.



love the detail!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pendragon1980

Sara? said:


> love the detail!! Thanks for sharing


In my defense it wasn't intentional, I TT alot so I'm plagued with the little buggers.  Lol


----------



## Romaki

TIL that the shells used for bait also count towards the "selling shells" achievement.


----------



## Misha

Today I learned that when you have Cyrus customise items for you, those variations will now show up in your catalogue. So if you want a bunch of items in a variation that you didn't have before, it's easiest to customise one of the items in the way you want it, and then order the rest directly from Nook Shopping.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Today I learned (I think) precipitation will grow gyroids. 

At least I think so the hole started steaming as soon as I put them in before watering and it was snowing on my Island this might need further verification.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Pendragon1980 said:


> Today I learned (I think) precipitation will grow gyroids.
> 
> At least I think so the hole started steaming as soon as I put them in before watering and it was snowing on my Island this might need further verification.


yes, rain and snow will water buried fragments, just like they water flowers and crops.


----------



## ivorystar

I just found out you can decorate the kitchens  




	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021


----------



## Rosch

I just learned that you can clap along while KK sings, similar to Kapp'n. The villagers will also clap along with you.

Also, for the first time, I've seen my villagers pull out a light stick when KK sings.


----------



## TalviSyreni

If you get good luck from Katrina and haven’t been on a Kapp’n mystery island that same day then go on one afterwards. The good luck that Katrina gives you will help improve your chance of visiting the rarer islands such as the star fragments and bell tree islands.


----------



## Vintage Viola

I just learned the gyroids actually stop moving when you aren’t in their vicinity anymore! This only happens outdoors though


----------



## Romaki

TIL the NookLink got new items with the 2.0 update.


----------



## yeohoney

i have multiple, but the most recent came yesterday when i finally realized... you can order items from wardell. apparently the game explains this to you, but i must have mashed B right through that dialogue screen.  i had so much poki built up because i wasn't really spending it on anything, but that's changing now!

another is when i learned you can flip off the dock/rocks if you make a running jump! i did it completely by accident the other day, and then just spent a good minute flipping off the dock and swimming back over and over again lol


----------



## JemAC

I probably have quite a few but the main one that comes to mind is that some of the Mom items can be customised, I had the game from around release day and it probably took me well over 6 months to realise this was possible


----------



## Croconaw

JemAC said:


> I probably have quite a few but the main one that comes to mind is that some of the Mom items can be customised, I had the game from around release day and it probably took me well over 6 months to realise this was possible


Being able to customize the Mom’s plush is a godsend. I love having over twenty Puppers spread throughout my island. I love the Puppers variation. 

TBT, when are we getting another variation of the Mom’s plush collectible?


----------



## AlyssaAC

I just found out the other day you can find furniture from trees on the Mystery Tour islands. It never occurred to me you could do this, but it does make sense since you know, they have trees there too.


----------



## JemAC

Croconaw said:


> Being able to customize the Mom’s plush is a godsend. I love having over twenty Puppers spread throughout my island. I love the Puppers variation.
> 
> TBT, when are we getting another variation of the Mom’s plush collectible?



The puppy plush is my favourite one to customise, I love filling out my island homes with different variations


----------



## Valzed

Today I learned you can put things on top of the snack, soda & UFO games. I had a mini snow person in my pocket and wanted to set it on the ground for a second but when I hit "Place Item" it set it up on my snack machine! I tried it on the UFO catcher & soda machines as well and it worked. (I forgot to take pics of me trying those though.)


----------



## tinysaiph

when reading a post about balloon presents, I learned you can look at the chimney smoke to see what direction the wind is blowing, which lets you know what side the presents will come from. (if it's not moving one way or the other, you'll have to check both sides, though)


----------



## TalviSyreni

That you place items (1x1 size only) on top of the castle towers.


----------



## angelcat621

I learned that you can save scum the first 3 plots you get from Nook without using Nook Miles tickets. Just set each plot as usual and build the requested furniture. Only finish one plot at a time. Before you enter Nook's tent let the game autosave. Go talk to Nook then check the plot you finished. If it's the villager you want, great! If not immediately shut off game before it autosaves again and reload the game until your dreamies' name appears on the SOLD sign. It helps to have your house, Nook's tent, and the 3 plots close together to save time. I only complete one plot at a time so I can scum each one individually. Just don't place the last requested piece of furniture on each plot until you're ready to reset for that particular plot.

They'll have their starter houses but eventually you can change them back to default or redecorate with the DLC.

I've done this myself with great results and I hope it helps someone. Edit: Got Mitzi, Bob, and Merry from this. Great start to my new all-cat island.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Valzed said:


> Today I learned you can put things on top of the snack, soda & UFO games. I had a mini snow person in my pocket and wanted to set it on the ground for a second but when I hit "Place Item" it set it up on my snack machine! I tried it on the UFO catcher & soda machines as well and it worked. (I forgot to take pics of me trying those though.)


Also the storage cabinets!


----------



## Harebells

ivorystar said:


> I just found out you can decorate the kitchens



This makes me rather happy, so glad I peeked into this thread now! This has been my "today I learned"


----------



## Imbri

Well, last night, but I learned that if you're on the HHP beach for the music festival, pressing 'Y' will make you dance. And each time you press it, you cycle to another dance.

And here I've been opening up the menu to choose one at a time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Today I learned you can hop across any small gap between pieces of land, even if there's no water between them. I thought you could only hop over water before.


----------



## Pendragon1980

This might be old news but on the paradise planning portion when you are outside decorating and hover over a plant pressing x gives you the different stages of growth.


----------



## miss.stranger

I was roaming a dream island and found out that you could climb vines... It was a total shocker! Like, all this time I didn't even need my ladder when I got to an island with vines...


----------



## Misha

Today I learned two things:

1. Special Kapp'n islands, for example the cherry blossom one I found myself on today, are a very good place to catch some critters you might have missed. On the cherry blossom island the time is always set in April (if you're on the Northern Hemisphere) so I took some time to catch some sea creatures I hadn't caught yet because I stopped playing for a bit in that month.

That said...

2. What creatures you can catch is dependent on the time of day, which is the same as the time on your main island. But! Time will essentially not change once you get there. So if you arrive at say, 7PM, like I did, you will be able to catch critters found in April at 7PM the entire time you stay on the island. So someone would be a fool if they tried to hang around until the clock ticks over to 9PM and caught about 70 sea creatures just to try and catch a single firefly squid... _Nah, not me, I'm certainly not speaking from experience because I tried that exact thing tonight _


----------



## TalviSyreni

That you can skid when you go back on yourself when you're sprinting. I've been playing this game for almost a year and had no idea you could do that until I saw it in a video on YouTube, I've clearly been living under a rock for far too long.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Today I learned I am completely capable of putting a very long post on the wrong thread as I am moved my entire "what did I accomplish today" list to the correct thread


----------



## ivorystar

I learned that frag appear on shore!! SINCE WHEN!?


----------



## cup_of_mocha

i learned today that if you sit on the stone stools on happy home paraside island you get to see a very nice view. didn't really bothered about the stools until i saw a video about it.


----------



## Pendragon1980

ivorystar said:


> I learned that frag appear on shore!! SINCE WHEN!?
> View attachment 421579


New update.


----------



## maria110

Today I learned that Reset can show up in your coffee shop.  I tried talking to him but he was grouchy.  I'd never met him before but maybe he's always grouchy?


----------



## Telula

When you use the slingshot, the pellets will be the same color you customized the slingshot as.  Don't know why it took me this long to notice it.


----------



## Rairu

I didn't know Katrina would mail you zodiac figurines for other years until she sent me a dog!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

I learned that when you are in your inventory and you switch between the left half and the right half, your character tilts their head the opposite direction. Hard to describe but just mess around with your inventory and you'll notice it :0


----------



## ivorystar

maria110 said:


> Today I learned that Reset can show up in your coffee shop.  I tried talking to him but he was grouchy.  I'd never met him before but maybe he's always grouchy?


yes he is always grouchy. and his brother is more slow going


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Today I learned that when you restart an island you no longer have to donate a certain amount of exhibits to get the art gallery, you just start with it. The only expansion you have to do is the one for Brewster.


----------



## PugLovex

this doesn’t just go for new horizons, but i only just recently learned that dobie’s name is pronounced “doh-bee” and not “dough-bee”


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Saw it mentioned on reddit first but you can remove the buffs from eating fruit/food by sitting on a toilet to poop it out.


----------



## kiwikenobi

PugLovex said:


> “doh-bee” and not “dough-bee”


Are those both not pronounced the same? With the long "O" sound?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

FlimsyAxe said:


> Saw it mentioned on reddit first but you can remove the buffs from eating fruit/food by sitting on a toilet to poop it out.


I didn't believe it the first time I saw it! Haha

I remember getting in trouble on another forum 10+ years ago on a thread where you could ask other AC players questions because I asked "How often do you sit on the toilet?" and now that's actually a part of the gameplay.


----------



## Imbri

You can interact with the glowing-moss pond. I was trying to move it a little, but just tapped it instead. It "dinged" and sent up a shower of glow.


----------



## PugLovex

kiwikenobi said:


> Are those both not pronounced the same? With the long "O" sound?


no, the correct way is with short o, and the way i’ve been saying it was long o, like dough


----------



## NicksFixed

I just found out you can walk through the balloons in the Plaza on New Year's Eve ... I've spent the last two years walking around them !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

PugLovex said:


> no, the correct way is with short o, and the way i’ve been saying it was long o, like dough


But the correct way has to be with the long O, because it's a play on the nickname for Doberman Pinschers, isn't it? So it would be dough-bee, not dah-bee/dobby. At least, that's what I assumed.


----------



## Imbri

kiwikenobi said:


> But the correct way has to be with the long O, because it's a play on the nickname for Doberman Pinschers, isn't it? So it would be dough-bee, not dah-bee/dobby. At least, that's what I assumed.



Yes, it's the long O. Short for Doberman, and pronounced like the old sitcom _Dobie Gillis_.


----------



## CanuckChick

Saw on ac reddit yesterday that the different variations of the synthesizers all have different sound/tones (Idk the exact term, I'm not musical at all lol).  

I never bothered buying or interacting with them, I just catalogued them from friends so I would have never known about this!


----------



## PugLovex

kiwikenobi said:


> But the correct way has to be with the long O, because it's a play on the nickname for Doberman Pinschers, isn't it? So it would be dough-bee, not dah-bee/dobby. At least, that's what I assumed.


i did see something about that and i also assumed that’s how it would’ve been. but apparently multiple people say it as “dobby” so i’m not really sure


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PugLovex I'm pretty sure that most, if not all, of the villager names are puns, references, or other plays on words related to their species or appearance, so if there's a pun answer, I think that has to be the one. There's no joke if it's pronounced "dobby," but there's a Doberman joke if it's "dough-bee." And @Imbri makes a good point that the real name Dobie is pronounced with the long O, like on that old show, Dobie Gillis.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I learned that Isabelle can make a maximum of 3 announcements. 

On my island, she announced that it's Joey's birthday, that I have a camper and that the fishing tournament is coming. But I also found Flick. So it seems she can't make more than 3 announcements.


----------



## Rosch

CrankyCupcake said:


> Today I learned that Isabelle can make a maximum of 3 announcements.
> 
> On my island, she announced that it's Joey's birthday, that I have a camper and that the fishing tournament is coming. But I also found Flick. So it seems she can't make more than 3 announcements.


Huh. That's weird. I had Flick and she only announced the Winter Fishing Tourney... This happened several times before too. Only announces one thing and completely ignores other visitors...


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm pretty sure that Isabelle only mentions the daily visitors if nothing else is going on, but I don't know if that's how it works for sure.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Rosch said:


> Huh. That's weird. I had Flick and she only announced the Winter Fishing Tourney... This happened several times before too. Only announces one thing and completely ignores other visitors...





kiwikenobi said:


> I'm pretty sure that Isabelle only mentions the daily visitors if nothing else is going on, but I don't know if that's how it works for sure.



Ooh. I didn't know there are varying instances. She has always announced the NPCs for me. (Since the last update.) This is the first time that she doesn't. So I thought it was because she could only make a maximum of 3 announcements.


----------



## Hsn97

Today I learnt that gyroids fragments can wash up along your beach.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Hsn97 said:


> Today I learnt that gyroids fragments can wash up along your beach.


That was a new feature recently added in a patch update.


----------



## Imbri

Hsn97 said:


> Today I learnt that gyroids fragments can wash up along your beach.


I got that this morning!


----------



## mouthrat

PugLovex said:


> this doesn’t just go for new horizons, but i only just recently learned that dobie’s name is pronounced “doh-bee” and not “dough-bee”


WHAT

are you serious? i swear, they should've spelt it 'dabi' like the bnha character lmao. but oh my god, that's- no. i don't like that at all-


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mouthrat I think they're probably mistaken about the pronunciation.




__





						Today I Learned: New Horizons Edition
					

But the correct way has to be with the long O, because it's a play on the nickname for Doberman Pinschers, isn't it? So it would be dough-bee, not dah-bee/dobby. At least, that's what I assumed.   Yes, it's the long O. Short for Doberman, and pronounced like the old sitcom Dobie Gillis.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## mouthrat

kiwikenobi said:


> @mouthrat I think they're probably mistaken about the pronunciation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I Learned: New Horizons Edition
> 
> 
> But the correct way has to be with the long O, because it's a play on the nickname for Doberman Pinschers, isn't it? So it would be dough-bee, not dah-bee/dobby. At least, that's what I assumed.   Yes, it's the long O. Short for Doberman, and pronounced like the old sitcom Dobie Gillis.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


ah, okay, good! that makes me feel a lot better. i was going to start crying (not literally) because of that. :')


----------



## VanitasFan26

You can customize the Festivale Items by going to Harvs island and talking to Reese. You don't need to worry about using rainbow feathers to change the color.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

VanitasFan26 said:


> You can customize the Festivale Items by going to Harvs island and talking to Reese. You don't need to worry about using rainbow feathers to change the color.


OMGGG THATS SO HELPFUL.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2022

I do not know if this was just crazy luck or what but back in December whenever it would snow the gyroids I got were always atleast 1 Jingloid? Like I would get others but Jingloids were BY FAR ALOT more common. I do not know why though, if so thats great attention to detail!!


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> You can customize the Festivale Items by going to Harvs island and talking to Reese. You don't need to worry about using rainbow feathers to change the color.


I was so happy when I found this out after the update. I use the festivale items  often. Now I don’t have to hoard so many rainbow feathers since I change the colors based on the season.


----------



## bestfriendsally

azurill said:


> I was so happy when I found this out after the update. I use the festivale items  often. Now I don’t have to hoard so many rainbow feathers since I change the colors based on the season.



that's great 
....

i had never collected a single feather, since i didn't do the event last year.... :<

until this month on the 28th, this year!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today I Learned that now when we visit villagers houses, sometimes they’ll ask if there’s anything I like and let me buy it!! This reminds me a bit of the flea market in WW (possibly NL too, I forget??) and I love it so much! When did this even start - with the 2.0 update or after?! Love it!


----------



## kayleee

I haven’t played in a few months, and today someone came over to visit before I had a chance to get rid of the cockroaches in my house - right when the villager got there they commented on the cockroaches and immediately left! So today I learned villagers don’t like cockroaches


----------



## VanitasFan26

You can get different Fortunes from Katrina if you use different users.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Last night I learned Wisp and Celeste can spawn at the same night. (wish I would have known that earlier)


----------



## Croconaw

IndiaHawker said:


> Today I Learned that now when we visit villagers houses, sometimes they’ll ask if there’s anything I like and let me buy it!! This reminds me a bit of the flea market in WW (possibly NL too, I forget??) and I love it so much! When did this even start - with the 2.0 update or after?! Love it!


That’s a thing? That’s so cool. It must have been post update. I missed the flea market. The only annoying thing about it was villagers randomly coming into your house when you’re trying to decorate. Otherwise, it was a great feature!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that if you transfer your character from your main switch to the 2nd switch to a new island they still keep all the progress of the Happy Home Paradise DLC.


----------



## Bizhiins

If you are carving new roads or paths, the villagers will comment on it while you’re wearing your construction hat


----------



## Shawna

I just now learned that certain fish have different vision.  Usually the good/value fish have bad vision, and vice-versa. ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

If you have a villager that you invited to the resort with Souvenir Cookies and they are moving out on your island you cannot visit their home at the resort:


----------



## Rosch

Cherry blossom is officially here and I just learned that Money Trees also turn to pink. I never happened to grow money trees during this season so I never knew. I've just always assumed that they were green similar to fruit trees.


----------



## VanitasFan26

So if you didn't finish working on a Vacation Home at Happy Home Paradise and you saved your game, you can actually come back and finish it. Which means that when you arrive at the Resort you will be automatically be put into your work outfit and resume back to working on the Vacation home for the villager.


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I learned about after restarting several times on the 2nd island that there is a pattern villager personality you get at the beginning. So if you want to find specific villagers this is going to be helpful. I learned the starter villagers you get always start with Jock and Sisterly, the 3 starter homes are Lazy, Peppy, and Normal, and lastly the 6th villager to move in from the campsite is smug and sometimes snooty. I should note that whoever you get will always stay in this case I got Shep which I already had him on Twilight before it was deleted and I got his photo so I wasn't too keen.

Then of course you have the last 4 plots you can put down when you want to start villager hunting. It makes it easier to plan out when you want to villager hunt and when to get that one villager you still want to find. One last thing I learned that you can use your nook mile tickets by day one when the airport opens, so I was able to use 10 nmts I sent over to the new user. You can pick out 3 villagers you want before you place down their home plots. Just thought I would put this out there for those who still are trying to look for villagers that are from the personality you are looking for.


----------



## Bizhiins

This is probably going to sound really dumb, but I just realized that there’s a bridge and incline limit on your island. Before it was 8, and now they raised it up to 10 of each. I’m pulling my hair out right now because I started re-terraforming my island around my new ideal build and it’s not going to work because I’m 2 inclines and 2 bridges over. It can easily be redone but I’m annoyed because it makes a few parts of my build not really work. I wish the limit was a bit higher. I wonder what the reason is for having a limit? Does it take too much data, or they just don’t want islands to look ridiculous if someone goes overboard?


----------



## AccfSally

I just found out that you can give villagers new tools and can be seen carrying them around.


----------



## AccfSally

Do you know how the animal resident's name bubbles are based on their color?
Like Marshal's here for example.





Well, I just realize ours (when talking to a player character in a dream address) is based on the color of our passport.
(mines for example)


----------



## HappyTails

I learned today that Timmy and Tommy don't have stalker 'they about to steal' vibes when you are in their store when your island gates are open.

Maybe i should have my gates open more often even if no one is visiting, just so I can shop in peace. XD


----------



## Rubombee

HappyTails said:


> I learned today that Timmy and Tommy don't have stalker 'they about to steal' vibes when you are in their store when your island gates are open.
> 
> Maybe i should have my gates open more often even if no one is visiting, just so I can shop in peace. XD


oh yeah, this one's probably so they don't have a hard time deciding on who to follow when multiple players are inside x)


----------



## Newbiemayor

Just found out you can quickly cancel build mode but entering the Able sisters changing room instead of using the app


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just found out that if you have a additional user living on your island you can get both paintings/statues from Redd at Harv's Island.


----------



## Bizhiins

If you ask to move a villager’s home and they’re sick, Tom Nook will tell you that they haven’t been feeling the best and it isn’t a good time to ask them. You have to give them medicine for them to feel better before they agree. It makes me respect Tom Nook a bit more, haha


----------



## Bizhiins

Today, I learned that villagers will sing their song according to whatever stereo you have playing outside, regardless of where it’s placed. I just put a stereo outside yesterday, and before that villgers always sang that random high-pitched song. I always thought that they would only sing a song if they were close to, or next to, a stereo. But I placed a stereo way out on my beach playing K.K. Lament, and my villagers all the way over at my town square were singing it. I am a bit relieved because I was tired of hearing that one song they always sing, lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bizhiins said:


> If you ask to move a villager’s home and they’re sick, Tom Nook will tell you that they haven’t been feeling the best and it isn’t a good time to ask them. You have to give them medicine for them to feel better before they agree. It makes me respect Tom Nook a bit more, haha


Also if you have any visitors on your island the villager who is "sick" will put out a warning saying "I am not allowing visitors at this point" if they try to enter their home.


----------



## Bizhiins

VanitasFan26 said:


> Also if you have any visitors on your island the villager who is "sick" will put out a warning saying "I am not allowing visitors at this point" if they try to enter their home.



Really? Do you know if they’ll let them in after you give them some medicine?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bizhiins said:


> Really? Do you know if they’ll let them in after you give them some medicine?


Well no only the person who is the owner of the island can give them medicine and if you still have visitors on your island you're unable to give it to them unless the visitors leave.


----------



## Giddy

I recently learnt that those stones at the back of your Island, you can actually use a ladder to climb down to them, which would be interesting to see what I could put on them. 
I've never removed the higher ground at the back so never knew it was a thing and only the sand could you go to.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've been playing this game for 2 years and I just learned that there is a weather condition I have not seen before. I logged in on my 2nd island and there is Fog. If you guys are curious check it out on the dream address DA-8921-2234-1678


----------



## Bizhiins

I, admittedly, just learned that you can lightly tread water to sneak up on a creature while sea diving. I used to spend like 20 minutes spamming the A button to chase a creature down and dive to get it. I never even thought that you could just use the joystick to slowly sneak up on a creature before diving down


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that if you have the good of fortune from Katrina when she says "Your money will improve" it won't work when you go to someone else's island. For example I know for a fact that I got 300 bells on my island when I was shaking the sapling trees, but when I visit my other island and try to shake the trees I got 100 bells. So sometimes the Good Luck Fortune won't work when visiting other people's islands.


----------



## VanitasFan26

There are two things I learned today:

1. If you go to visit The Roost on someone's island it would not count toward your Daily Nook Mile Plus or Achievement. However, if you talk to the villagers on that same island that is not yours then it somehow counts towards the achievement "Island Togetherness"

2. If you move away from the island that you used to live on the villagers from that island would still remember you if you visit them, but the weird thing is they act like they were living on the island that you just moved too and not the island that you used to be from.


----------



## Autumn247

I learned that if you click on the dog house item in the game a pair of red eyes blinks in it, I never knew that before. I found out about it through a post on an ACNH group I'm in on Facebook


----------



## smellovision

The Mario pipes... They work?? You can teleport! I visited a lovely dream island called Blossom (seriously, such a nice island) and found a pipe on the beach, interacted with it, because why not. And then I ended up in the basement of a house that also had a pipe. I guess you need to have two, because I only got one, and afair mine just had a bitey flower in it.

EDIT: I'm wrong, it was in NL the pipe had a bitey flower, I think. In NH, if you only have one, you just go in and out.


----------



## VanitasFan26

smellovision said:


> The Mario pipes... They work?? You can teleport! I visited a lovely dream island called Blossom (seriously, such a nice island) and found a pipe on the beach, interacted with it, because why not. And then I ended up in the basement of a house that also had a pipe. I guess you need to have two, because I only got one, and afair mine just had a bitey flower in it.


The Warp Pipes are pretty useful from getting to places faster. I recommend 2 pipes because if you do more than too many it will be random of where the pipes will go. I wish they were colored just like in the actual Mario Games but they are stuck to green.


----------



## smellovision

Ah, yes that is very valuable advice. And odd that they haven't enabled customisation for the pipes.


----------



## Wiltedflower

Your island’s map is on the wall of the airport… I have no idea how I had never noticed this until now


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today I learned that villagers when they invite you to their home and you are about to leave they can sometimes give you a K.K. song before you go. Like just now Sasha just gave me "K.K. Lovers" when I was about to leave. Honestly I had no idea you could even get K.K. songs from villagers.


----------



## Brookie

(Yesterday) I learned that Katrina has a secret set of items you can get from her!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Brookie said:


> (Yesterday) I learned that Katrina has a secret set of items you can get from her!


Thats true but its only when you get the bad luck fortune where she says the word "Diminish" instead of "Improve"


----------



## Wickel

Brookie said:


> (Yesterday) I learned that Katrina has a secret set of items you can get from her!


Hey, I saw that as a tip from Tom Nook when I was loading the game! I was really confused and thought it was something worthless, like a potion you instantly drink or something. But now I guess I'm heading towards Katrina to see what she has to say today.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Today I learned if it's your character's birthday and also a villager's birthday on the same day it will put the announcement in the same message on the bulletin board it will say something like "It's [character]'s birthday and it's also [villager]'s birthday coming up!" instead of making two separate birthday announcements.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

Today I learned that Diva annoys me a lot by sitting everywhere I go like on bridges and inclines because she knew I don't like her RIP.


----------



## VanitasFan26

!_Nxmillia_! said:


> Today I learned that Diva annoys me a lot by sitting everywhere I go like on bridges and inclines because she knew I don't like her RIP.


That usually happens whenever you have rivers on your island and your villager seems to sit there.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today I learned that the villager dialogue whenever you visit someone's island is just as bad. Like I was talking to Quinn while visiting my other island and she kept on repeating the same topics. Like talking about TV shows (3 times in a row), Talking about Flowers ( 2 times in a row) and of course the most annoying one pointing out objects on the island. I mean okay she does mention her memories on the last island but come on this is the type of stuff that makes villagers so lifeless (yes I know I'm beating a dead horse but still)


----------



## izzieozzie

Today I learned that if you plant two trees next to eachother, when one grows to be mid-size it doesn’t grow any more. Then you can remove that tree and use it for landscaping - which means your island can have different sizes of trees!! Great to know for landscaping guys!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I learned that if you go on someone's island you can still shake the sapling trees and still have bells falling out of them as well as furniture items. I also found out that wasps don't seem to spawn when you're at someone else's island which saves me the trouble about worrying about them.


----------



## Valzed

Technically this happened in Happy Home Paradise but you can't play HHP without ACNH so...

I went into the Hospital I built and Sow Joan the turnip lady from NL was there. I talked to her and she gave me some turnips for free.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today I learned that when you complete your Fossil Collection in the Museum Blathers will actually start selling posters of Fossils. I assume he does the same thing with all the others (Bugs, Sea Creatures, and Fish) when you complete a collection he starts selling different posters so you can get them. I guess that's to make up for the lackluster reward when completing the museum before the 2.0 update.


----------



## zato

Today I learned that if you pair the magic-circle floor with the candles wall and turn off the lights, something super fun happens!!! Also on the subject of walls and lights if you turn on and off the lights with the graveyard wallpaper another fun thing happens  enjoy people!!!


----------



## Moritz

If you have a villager living on your island, and you give them a job on HHP, if they get sick, they won't come to work.

Its a nice touch.


----------



## Imbri

Wilbur's plane has a red light on the wingtip. I usually fly out during the day, but last night I went to Harv's and noticed it when I wanted to go home.


----------



## zarf

Not exactly today, but last week I found out that lazy villagers will do something special for you if you've completed your bug encyclopedia. I caught my last bug in the morning and a few hours later Jeremiah said this to me! It's really cute 

Don't click on spoiler if you'd rather find out on your own



Spoiler


----------



## Drawdler

When you interact with the bamboo grass it gives you random different fortunes O_O

Edit: I am now appalled to learn that for some reason you can throw _bells_ into garbage containers.


----------



## Nenya

While searching the internet for the name of the "pergola", I learned that they can be customized! Cool!


----------



## Tulaash

Today I learned you can wear the Festivale feathers in your hair as an accessory! I have a bunch sitting in my storage and randomly decided to use a cooler to change my hair accessory and saw they were an option!


----------



## Tulaash

And coming back to this thread, TIL that rotten turnips can spawn flies! I thought only trash could but nope! Found a random fly on my rotten turnips today!


----------



## Rairu

Today I learned you can just hold the button down to swim instead of mashing it. Too bad I have no reason to swim any longer


----------



## S.J.

Rairu said:


> Today I learned you can just hold the button down to swim instead of mashing it. Too bad I have no reason to swim any longer


I can't believe I didn't know this until right now.  I'm currently filling my pockets with sea creatures to sell, so I appreciate finding out! 

My related TIL - the other day I just happened to be swimming in the same direction as Pascal, while he was swimming away. I've never bothered to follow him before, so I didn't know he stops to crack open his scallop.


----------



## jamie!

Today I learned you can place patterns on the dock where Kapp'n is! It makes sense but going off older games I would've never expected it.


----------



## Fey

Today I learned that the pushpins on the bulletin board either change monthly/seasonally or once you upgrade Resident Services: 

I just restarted and wanted the cute flower pin for my first post, but I just couldn’t get it no matter how much I tried. Instead, two other colors I’d never seen before were options!


----------



## BrokenSanity

(well this was last night though...) I learned that the rare palm tree bugs also have signs that help you catch them like scorpions and tarantulas do
most people already know the tip for catching scorpions/tarantulas is when they lift their pincers/legs STOP moving and wait until they stop doing that until you can get close enough to catch them
for the rare palm tree bugs the tip is pretty much the opposite the palm tree bugs will either climb a little bit up and down the tree or move their mandibles periodically when they do this that means they don't care about you near them and they aren't paying attention so it's SAFE to move closer in for a catch when they stop moving and stand still it means they are listening to you so you need to STOP moving because they will detect you


----------



## zarf

I found out it's not just the lazies who acknowledge when you've completed your bug encyclopedia. Ike said something about it too! I think it's because I had my net out? Now I wanna see what every other personality has to say about it :d


----------



## Zisym

Today I learned personality traits are connected to gender like only males can be lazy and can't have normal personalities which I find it funny lol

Also, I just found out Sasha is male because he has lazy personality trait.


----------



## Nenya

This may be in here but I recently discovered that the gyroids that are outside stand still until your character gets up to a certain distance from them. I find them fascinating to watch and listen to.


----------



## Roaldisthebest

Zisym said:


> Today I learned personality traits are connected to gender like only males can be lazy and can't have normal personalities which I find it funny lol
> 
> Also, I just found out Sasha is male because he has lazy personality trait.


what's really interesting is that Sasha is the only male villager with the fashion hobby! <3


----------



## Hsn97

I don’t know how I’ve never noticed this before, but the rail along the upper walkway and down the stairs to the deep sea exhibition in the museum has cut little fish and seashell decorations.


----------



## Belle T

Today I learned that villagers can gift you art pieces.  Erik surprised me with one in the mail today, and it was one that I needed for the museum.  Quite a pleasant little gift, and a nice change of pace from the cheap things they usually send me.


----------



## Sharksheep

I haven't played much of the update from last fall so I keep finding little things.

I found out that Celeste can show up at Roost during the day and that Isabelle will announce that she is on the island.
But I think Isabelle only does the announcement if there's nothing else conflicting and it's the time for stars.


----------



## Nenya

Astonishingly to myself, I just learned this morning that you can use fish bait during the Fish Tourney, so I did! At the pier, where I am very often watching to catch more mahimahi, giant trevally, and tuna.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Not today but two weeks ago I learned that Brewster will wish you happy birthday if it's your birthday! A pleasant surprise.


----------



## S.J.

Hsn97 said:


> View attachment 454417
> I don’t know how I’ve never noticed this before, but the rail along the upper walkway and down the stairs to the deep sea exhibition in the museum has cut little fish and seashell decorations.



I've never noticed this and it's the cutest! 

I learned today that you can "repair" your tools in ACNH by using a customisation kit to change the colour! Realistically, I probably won't do this, but I can't believe I didn't know that.


----------



## JKDOS

Maybe it was already known and I had just forgotten, but all residents on the island have their own HHP data. I took a secondary player there and there was no progress made. 


If you go to Harv's island while it's raining in your town, it will not be raining on his island. This may be a v2.0 thing as I could have swore his island had rain in the past.


This hairstyle is adjusted if you wear a hat rather than being cut off.








S.J. said:


> Realistically, I probably won't do this, but I can't believe I didn't know that.


That's all I ever do anymore. The only time I ever buy a new tool is if I somehow forget to repair mine. You can carry a bunch of customization kits in your inventory, and place a crafting table outside. You just run to it, and within seconds, you have a brand new tool.


----------



## PacV

Villagers can be really annoying while terraforming! Sorry just need to vent


----------



## angelcat621

I learned recently from an Alexi Giovani video that the doghouse has red glowing eyes in it when you interact with it after dark. Creepy but cool detail.


----------



## Nougat

Not sure why I just learned this, but I just found out there's a cap on star fragments after a meteor shower. You'll get a maximum of 20, or more (up to 40) if you have visitors and they also make wishes. I used to make so many wishes in hopes of getting more fragments the next day


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I learned Jack’s Photo actually glows.


----------



## zarf

Noticed these lil pumpkins in the corner of Lottie's office. I didn't expect HHP to be affected by events or seasons so this was a cute surprise


----------



## Romaki

Today I learned the game added new eye colors, I don't know how I missed it!


----------



## Romaki

I did not know that you can place stuff on these pillars.


----------



## Elodie

That you need to water gyroid fragments...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Today I learned that chèvre is a French type of cheese made with goat's milk, which explains why the villager Chevre is a goat!


----------



## Rubombee

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Today I learned that chèvre is a French type of cheese made with goat's milk, which explains why the villager Chevre is a goat!


chèvre actually just means goat in french, and its cheese (fromage de chèvre = goat's milk) gets shortened into chèvre!
(source: i'm french lol)


----------



## Bobbo

Today, I learned that a villager can mail you an unidentified fossil. I have never had that happen before!

And, of course, it had to be Bob that sent it to me, thinking it was a piece of hard candy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well today I learned that if you have Happy Home Paradise you can order from the catalog by talking to Wardell. The great thing about this is that it doesn't count towards your Nook Shopping Order. Like for example I ordered 5 Antique Chairs and I reached the Limit. When I went to talk to Wardell at the office at the Resort I can order more Antique chairs and I reached the limit which is 5. So in total I bought 10 Antique chairs from both Nook Shopping and Wardell's Order Catalog.


----------



## Alexi Giovani

Tulaash said:


> And coming back to this thread, TIL that rotten turnips can spawn flies! I thought only trash could but nope! Found a random fly on my rotten turnips today!


Also Halloween candy attracts ants


----------

